# Musiland Monitor 02 US



## billybobjr

Has anyone got this? 
 How does it sound etc. been considering some chinese computer solutions this being one of them. the others were the Zero Dac and the mini USB Dac + Headphone Amp Mk2. anyone recommend any of them over the monitor?


 this is the musiland item btw
USB Digital Sound Card - Musiland Monitor 02 US - eBay, Processors, Home Audio, Electronics. (end time 27-Sep-09 17:25:28 AEST)


----------



## macrog

Yes I have a monitor 02us. It arrived on Wednesday with a monitor 01usd and it is stunningly good for the money. On a usb source it is more detailed than my dacmagic. As a digital output for my computer it is much better than the monitor 01usd which is to me a little bright in the treble. Not sure if it is better than my asus xonar stx with 3x lme49720na opamps but certainly not noticeably worse. My Cambridge 840c is a bit better but not as much of a difference as the monitor02 to the dacmagic.

 If you have any specific questions let me know.

 The drivers are suprisingly robust under xp and 192k files sound great.


----------



## billybobjr

yeh just one question im not sure if you'll know this. ive sent a question to one of the people selling it on ebay but im yet to get a response. the power lead that comes with it is built in yes? one of the sellers asks you to send them what country you're from, so does that mean they send you one with the correct built in power lead for australia? 

 i got a reply back from one other ebay seller and he said he'll just send an australian power adapter with it, however how safe is it using it since australia uses a higher voltage than other countries?


----------



## macrog

I'm in New Zealand so I'm also 230 volt. No they didn't send the right plug. Straight pins which I twisted.


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *macrog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm in New Zealand so I'm also 230 volt. No they didn't send the right plug. Straight pins which I twisted._

 

The power cord is "built-in" which has a US/CN/JP standard plug. To use it in Australia, you can either use an AU standard adapter or twist the pins a little bit.

 This unit can take 85-265V power which is perfect to be used in all countries.


----------



## donunus

165V? weird. Anyway why would all countries be able to use that? Europe and most of Asia is 220-240 volts.


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *donunus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_165V? weird. Anyway why would all countries be able to use that? Europe and most of Asia is 220-240 volts._

 

Sorry for the typo. It should be 85-265V.


----------



## sadhill

Hi Macrog,

 does the USB socket really carry the 24/192 ? This would be exceptionnal, especially considering the price !

 Thank you

 Francois


----------



## macrog

Yes USB 24bit 192khz it is exceptional

 The Musiland monitor 02us is the best bargain I have ever purchased in Audio. Even if you only ever used it to convert usb to coaxial or optical or bnc it is amazing. It sounds significantly better from a usb source than my cambridge dacmagic which cost 4 times the amount.

 The new driver is a significant upgrade.


----------



## sadhill

Ok, I'll try it with my CIAudio VDA2 DAC... (and without of course !!)

 Thank you


----------



## donunus

anyone compare the sound head to head with an emu0404 usb?


----------



## sadhill

I will if I get a Monitor02...

 But : it might well not work as converter with a 24/96 DAC, as it is upsampling to 24/192... am I wrong ??? or can the upsampling be deactivated ???


----------



## macrog

Yes you are wrong. Yes it will upsample if set to do so. On auto sampling rate it outputs at whatever frequency the played back file is recorded at i.e. 44.1, 48, 88.2, 96, 176 or 192 khz. It can however to set to output to any of these frequencies if wanted.


----------



## sadhill

it has really all the features of an exceptionnal device ! I'll order it...


----------



## HotHead

Would the Musiland Monitor 02 US be an improvement over my M-Audio Audiophile 2496 soundcard? And if I got the Monitor 02 US, how would be the best way to connect it from my computer to my Oritek OMZ dac 4.2?


----------



## macrog

I am unfamiliar with your soundcard but can say that the monitor 02us outperforms my Asus Xonar STX soundcard with opamps upgraded to lme49720nas


----------



## HotHead

And so you connect it to your PC via USB and then to an external dac? If so, what dac do you have and how do you have the monitor 02us connected to your dac?


----------



## macrog

It has a very competent DAC built in but will also convert a usb input of upto 24bit 192khz to an optical, bnc or coaxial digital output


----------



## HotHead

Are there no devices similar to the Musiland Monitor 02 and 01 US/USD that are made in the USA? I would like to buy one of these but I'm not wanting to send a paypal payment to China through eBay. What other alternatives are there?


----------



## macrog

I bought mine from Vocative audio in Hong Kong using Paypal.


----------



## HotHead

That's nice but that's not what I asked. Anybody else; your thoughts please. Are there any devices similar to the Musiland Monitor 02 and 01 US/USD that are made in the USA?


----------



## leeperry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HotHead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are there any devices similar to the Musiland Monitor 02 and 01 US/USD that are made in the USA?_

 

with pride or not? coz it'd also matter I guess?


----------



## StateRadioFan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HotHead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are there no devices similar to the Musiland Monitor 02 and 01 US/USD that are made in the USA? I would like to buy one of these but I'm not wanting to send a paypal payment to China through eBay. What other alternatives are there?_

 

Yeah you can find USA made USB/SPDIF converters if you want to spend serious money. The Empirical Audio Offramp 3 & Bel Canto USB Link will do the job but are limited to 24/96khz and cost $500-$1000. I think you are SOL if you expect to find a $60 converter made in the USA. The USA pretty much sticks to high and ultra highend audio manufacturing.


----------



## HotHead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_with pride or not? coz it'd also matter I guess?_

 

Well, of course with pride. I sure do everything with pride. How ya think I came up with my user-name?


----------



## Tachikoma

There's the wavelength wavelink that showed up at RMAF 2009. Be prepared to fork out ~$900 though.


----------



## dex85

this looks like a serious bargain. what dac does it use? anyone tried the headphone out?


----------



## macrog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dex85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this looks like a serious bargain. what dac does it use? anyone tried the headphone out?_

 

DAC chip is a pcm1793.


----------



## dex85

usb 192/24 dac with pcm1793 chip for 140$. just wow. i feel like buying one just out of curiosity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 could you be more specific in how it sounds? is it analytical, musical, liquid or grainy, fast or slow?


----------



## macrog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dex85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_usb 192/24 dac with pcm1793 chip for 140$. just wow. i feel like buying one just out of curiosity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 could you be more specific in how it sounds? is it analytical, musical, liquid or grainy, fast or slow?_

 

It sounds musical with a liquid neutral sound. Perhaps when compared to much more expensive dacs a little lacking in absolute bass authority. Utterly unfatiguing. Nice sound stage. I have to check the input on my preamp to see whether I am listening to the musiland or the cambridge 840c which I think is pretty cool consider the 840c cost 15 times more.

 I bought mine purely out of curiosity with a monitor 01usd. I am much more impressed with the monitor 02us than the monitor 01usd. The monitor 01usd is a bit bright sounding.

 I would seriously be amazed if you are not blown away by the monitor 02us.


----------



## dex85

sounds good, thanks for the impressions


----------



## jisu

Can i use this for speakers (Aktimate Minis)?

 I hardly ever use headphones.


----------



## billybobjr

you would need a separate speaker amp for it as it only has RCA outs, optical out, coax out and 3.5mm out. So if you have computer speakers that uses 3.5mm you'd be able to use it


----------



## jisu

The speakers that i'm getting are these: AktiMate. Looking at the specs it seems to have a 3.5mm plug.

 Do I still need an amp?


----------



## sadhill

I got mine yesterday. Working nicely 24/192 BUT, unable to have their ASIO driver working. The funny thing though is that it works fine with ASIO4ALL, but strangely Through de WDM column on their desktop... whereas the windows sound is deactivated !!! very strange. And the PDF manual cannot be opened : it hangs the computer (2 different ones already). So I am in a bad position ...

 Anyone encountered the same problems ?


----------



## jisu

Has anyone got this working on windows 7?


----------



## gattari

Yes, in seven work.


----------



## jalyst

*delete*


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sadhill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got mine yesterday. Working nicely 24/192 BUT, unable to have their ASIO driver working. The funny thing though is that it works fine with ASIO4ALL, but strangely Through de WDM column on their desktop... whereas the windows sound is deactivated !!! very strange. And the PDF manual cannot be opened : it hangs the computer (2 different ones already). So I am in a bad position ...

 Anyone encountered the same problems ?_

 

I'll help you resolve it today.


----------



## FreedomPirate01

does this work with macbook pro?


----------



## jalyst

Could be wrong but from memory, no...
 If you search this thread you'll find your answer.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FreedomPirate01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does this work with macbook pro?_


----------



## jalyst

Once your ST's burnt in I'd be very interested in what your thoughts are between it and the Musiland.

 I've no real need for an external sound card at this stage.
 I want a high quality card that can be integrated into my HTPC/AVR.

 But longer term I'll want one; mainly because they're portable which means one can have quality sound output when travelling etc.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *macrog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It sounds musical with a liquid neutral sound. Perhaps when compared to much more expensive dacs a little lacking in absolute bass authority. Utterly unfatiguing. Nice sound stage. I have to check the input on my preamp to see whether I am listening to the musiland or the cambridge 840c which I think is pretty cool consider the 840c cost 15 times more.

 I bought mine purely out of curiosity with a monitor 01usd. I am much more impressed with the monitor 02us than the monitor 01usd. The monitor 01usd is a bit bright sounding.

 I would seriously be amazed if you are not blown away by the monitor 02us._


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FreedomPirate01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does this work with macbook pro?_

 

Not for now. Musiland is planning on a driver for Mac OS. No time frame yet.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Can this thing arrive already! I hate waiting for my new toys to arrive! >.<

 <---- impatient.


----------



## Uri Cohen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can this thing arrive already! I hate waiting for my new toys to arrive! >.<

 <---- impatient._

 

Let us know how it is. I'm about to order this tomorrow because it can support 24/192 via USB (and the price, $150 shipped via EMS, wow). Plus I like two headphone jack feature which is good for my Grados.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HyperDuel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Let us know how it is. I'm about to order this tomorrow because it can support 24/192 via USB (and the price, $150 shipped via EMS, wow). Plus I like two headphone jack feature which is good for my Grados._

 

It arrived today!

 Throughly testing it at the moment.
 Tbh, like macrog, I do prefer this wee thing (it is small, smaller than I expected) to my Asus Essence STX w/ 3x LME49720NA's.

 I am using the line-out to my Rockhopper M^3 amp. The line-outs are at the front = annoying as I prefer the line-outs to be at the back but this is just a mere cosmetic issue.

 Musiland 02 Monitor US vs. Asus Essence STX w/ 3 x LME 49720NAs

 Both were going to a Rockhopper M^3 amp --> Beyerdynamic DT880 600 ohm headphones

 * The Musiland 02 US has more detail and really tbh, sounds more lively. The STX with these opamps = much more cold sounding
 * In terms of power output, it outputs slightly less than the STX but this is really just a side issue as it's really a few more mm's more on the amp knob I have to put up = nothing.
 * As with the detail, the reverb and background vocals is much more apparent with the music than in the STX.
 * The bass is more hard hitting and deeper tbh at around the same amount or even slightly less quantity wise.
 * As with all good equipment, it reveals flaws in the recording that well wasn't there with the STX
 * The notes just sound much more crisper and has much more timbre to them than with the STX (and although this is subjective, timbre can actually be measured scientifically but well, I don't know how to do it but I know it can)
 This is very much apparent with stuff like the piano and violins. I love 'natural' sounding equipment that has timbre (thus my portable setup, Sansa Fuze --> JVC HP-FX500, both now known to be natural sounding and having timbre). The more timbre it has, the more it evokes the emotions and enjoyment of the music in me and this does. I can see classical listeners loving this.
 * The soundstage is slightly wider (very minor) however the depth of the soundstage and placement is more noticeable. Vocals are slightly more laid-back (1 row out of 10) than the STX. The soundstage is much more speaker like than the STX with these opamps.
 * Tbh, I never expected the Musiland 02 US to really sound this good for the price and size. It truly is a bargain. 

 Wow really tbh. The more I listen to it, the more I'm impressed however I am aware of such things as expectation bias and the psychoacoustic effect of accommodation thus there are initial impressions and I will report in a few days. Atm though, fantastic for the price. Then most noticeable differences are the timbre and detail.

 Tip: If you're in Foobar2000, make sure you set it to WASAPI /KS and to 16 bit or else Foobar2000 will have a cry.
 I got mine for $137US from hifiakon on Ebay.


----------



## Uri Cohen

Well thanks man well I ordered thru coolfungadget. The guy is great for answering all my questions. As of right now I won't need an amp for my SR225i. I'm not a tube person and most of the video game chip-based music that I listen to wouldn't be the greatest for that stuff. 

 Will post impressions once I get it.


----------



## jalyst

Intriguing, thanks Chinesewiki.

 For those that own the ST and this... 
 I'm sure many of us would love to hear comparisons from you!

 Thanks again.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It arrived today!

 Throughly testing it at the moment.
 Tbh, like macrog, I do prefer this wee thing (it is small, smaller than I expected) to my Asus Essence STX w/ 3x LME49720NA's.

 I am using the line-out to my Rockhopper M^3 amp. The line-outs are at the front = annoying as I prefer the line-outs to be at the back but this is just a mere cosmetic issue.

 Musiland 02 Monitor US vs. Asus Essence STX w/ 3 x LME 49720NAs

 Both were going to a Rockhopper M^3 amp --> Beyerdynamic DT880 600 ohm headphones

 * The Musiland 02 US has more detail and really tbh, sounds more lively. The STX with these opamps = much more cold sounding
 * In terms of power output, it outputs slightly less than the STX but this is really just a side issue as it's really a few more mm's more on the amp knob I have to put up = nothing.
 * As with the detail, the reverb and background vocals is much more apparent with the music than in the STX.
 * The bass is more hard hitting and deeper tbh at around the same amount or even slightly less quantity wise.
 * As with all good equipment, it reveals flaws in the recording that well wasn't there with the STX
 * The notes just sound much more crisper and has much more timbre to them than with the STX (and although this is subjective, timbre can actually be measured scientifically but well, I don't know how to do it but I know it can)
 This is very much apparent with stuff like the piano and violins. I love 'natural' sounding equipment that has timbre (thus my portable setup, Sansa Fuze --> JVC HP-FX500, both now known to be natural sounding and having timbre). The more timbre it has, the more it evokes the emotions and enjoyment of the music in me and this does. I can see classical listeners loving this.
 * The soundstage is slightly wider (very minor) however the depth of the soundstage and placement is more noticeable. Vocals are slightly more laid-back (1 row out of 10) than the STX. The soundstage is much more speaker like than the STX with these opamps.
 * Tbh, I never expected the Musiland 02 US to really sound this good for the price and size. It truly is a bargain. 

 Wow really tbh. The more I listen to it, the more I'm impressed however I am aware of such things as expectation bias and the psychoacoustic effect of accommodation thus there are initial impressions and I will report in a few days. Atm though, fantastic for the price. Then most noticeable differences are the timbre and detail.

 Tip: If you're in Foobar2000, make sure you set it to WASAPI /KS and to 16 bit or else Foobar2000 will have a cry.
 I got mine for $137US from hifiakon on Ebay._


----------



## jisu

Could someone explain to this noob (me) the purpose of an amp between the Musiland 02US and headphones?


----------



## jalyst

I believe the musiland already has one integrated (could be wrong) so it's not necessary. 
 But it depends on the headphones, some require a little more juice to get the most out of them.


----------



## jisu

I'm hoping to get a pair of AD900's


----------



## jalyst

Well they don't "need" amplification but "can" benefit from it.


----------



## jisu

Even if i they did, the Musiland has an inbuilt amp so i wouldn't need to buy one right?


----------



## Shahrose

Excellent impressions chinesewiki. Interesting results.


----------



## dex85

*chinesekiwi*: could you briefly compare headphone amp of the monitor 02 to the amp of the stx. i'm already salivating but i would like to know more about the built-in amp since i don't have an external amp.


----------



## jalyst

correct

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jisu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Even if i they did, the Musiland has an inbuilt amp so i wouldn't need to buy one right?_


----------



## jalyst

comparisons between this and ST, bring it on!


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jisu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could someone explain to this noob (me) the purpose of an amp between the Musiland 02US and headphones?_

 

Because my external headphone amp is much better in quality than the built in one.


----------



## Uri Cohen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Because my external headphone amp is much better in quality than the built in one._

 

What cans you are using?

 coolfungadget saids that it can handle up to 300 ohms. I own a Grado so I only need 32 ohm.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HyperDuel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What cans you are using?

 coolfungadget saids that it can handle up to 300 ohms. I own a Grado so I only need 32 ohm._

 

Beyerdynamic DT880 600 ohm however I've never tested the headphone amps in the Musiland purely due to the fact that my amp is a DIY design amp that's highly regarded here and elsewhere and a DIY disgn amp will always beat out an IC.


----------



## sadhill

Macrog, Chinesewiki,

 Which driver are you using ??? mine does - up to now - not work through Foobar with the stock driver - despite Coolfungadget generous help - but works with ASIO4ALL (I'm on Windows XP SP3), an this happens on 2 different PC's...

 Doesn't seem to be able to read 24/192 flacs either... unless they are converted 24/96 in Foobar.

 By the way, there is no need for an headphone amp with the Senn HD650. There are too many dB available !!!


----------



## Uri Cohen

I hope to get my 02 US tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Spasticteapot

What's inside one of these things, chip-wise? 

 Is it Linux compatible?


----------



## jisu

Anyone know how this fares against the audio-g compass?


----------



## bearmann

Hi, I'm interested in the Monitor 02 US but I'm wondering, if you can mute those headphone outs (via software)?
 And how good is the built in headphone amp? (in terms of hiss, gain and overall sound quality)

 Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 bearmann


----------



## jalyst

I'd love to know how it compares to the Essence ST.
 Hint, hint, for owners of both


----------



## OCD,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It arrived today!

 Throughly testing it at the moment.
 Tbh, like macrog, I do prefer this wee thing (it is small, smaller than I expected) to my Asus Essence STX w/ 3x LME49720NA's.......
 .
 .
 .
 Tip: If you're in Foobar2000, make sure you set it to WASAPI /KS and to 16 bit or else Foobar2000 will have a cry.
 I got mine for $137US from hifiakon on Ebay._

 

I'm thinking about getting the 02 US. If you have to set foobar to 16 bit then how do you get 24 bit to work. Do the current drivers work in ASIO under XP SP2?


----------



## HotHead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *OCD,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm thinking about getting the 02 US. If you have to set foobar to 16 bit then how do you get 24 bit to work. Do the current drivers work in ASIO under XP SP2?_

 

Why would you _have to_ set foobar to 16 bit?


----------



## macrog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jalyst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd love to know how it compares to the Essence ST.
 Hint, hint, for owners of both _

 

It is definately better than my STX with 3 X lme49720na opamps but just different from my st with 3x lme4970na's.

 Much better value than the Xonars.

 Yes you can mute the headphone amp in software.


----------



## jalyst

k thanks, last time you chimed in on this you were still burning in. 

 cheers


----------



## Uri Cohen

Damn, looks like my package is lost. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Left China last Wednesday and according to the USPS it never arrived in the US at all. 

 It's EMS so I should had received it by now.

 Great.


----------



## HotHead

Mine got to me (in Michigan) in like 5 days. I'd check with the seller, which seller did you go through? I bought mine form coolfungadget.


----------



## Uri Cohen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HotHead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine got to me (in Michigan) in like 5 days. I'd check with the seller, which seller did you go through? I bought mine form coolfungadget._

 

I went with coolfungadget. He will check on it tomorrow with his PO (China Post). USPS claims that the package never arrived in the US.

 Woopee.


----------



## OCD,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Where in the US can this be purchased?


----------



## HotHead

In a dark alley or maybe under a bridge. No, wait, I heard kids are selling them out of their cars after school.


----------



## Uri Cohen

So the package was in the US since yesterday. Geez looks like the flight was delayed from China to the US.

 Oh well, will most likely get it tomorrow.


----------



## Uri Cohen

Well it finally came in the mail today.

 I'm using the Grado SR225i for my set of cans and using XP for my OS.

 I got it working with foobar with both ASIO and set it as my default sound card on my laptop. 

 Anyway this thing kills the headphone jack of my laptop so that's good news. 

 Good product, now if anyone can confirm if this can passthru DD and DTS 5.1?


----------



## Ektalog

According to ebay vendor Coolfungadget, in response to my emails to the effect, the 02, the 01 US and the 01 USD can do it. 

 Also, in another thread here, at least 1 person mentions that he was able to do AC3 (but had not yet tried DTS) with a 01 USD (or US).

 Now, how to make it happen is another story. If you have the product and the instructions don't say it, I guess some trial and error is in order. Perhaps AC3Filter could help (look it up, it's free).

 Do share you findings in this respect, please.


----------



## Uri Cohen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ektalog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_According to ebay vendor Coolfungadget, in response to my emails to the effect, the 02, the 01 US and the 01 USD can do it. 

 Also, in another thread here, at least 1 person mentions that he was able to do AC3 (but had not yet tried DTS) with a 01 USD (or US).

 Now, how to make it happen is another story. If you have the product and the instructions don't say it, I guess some trial and error is in order. Perhaps AC3Filter could help (look it up, it's free).

 Do share you findings in this respect, please._

 

Well I look at the bottom of the box and sure enough it does say in Chinese that it can output DD and DTS. 

 I use Media Player Classic (K-Lite Codec Pack, does wonders) and if you're using ffdshow audio decoder you can tell it to output DD/DTS via S/PDIF or HDMI. 

 I don't use a 5.1 set up, but it's nice for $150 or less you can output 5.1 sound from my laptop. On Saturday I have to do a demo for my local audio shop about this product. The owner is interested in it considering it can do many things for the price.

 Edit: For the drivers I was using the drivers from the CD (1.0.3) and it was having some cracking noise on the right channel on ASIO mode. I upgraded to 1.0.5.0 and the problem is fixed. Now it's all good the drivers.


----------



## Mikeb

Just upgraded my computer os to windows 7 home premium (I installed it as part of a triple boot system where I can boot from xp, vista or 7),no problems with the musiland driver (I like the control panel alot much better than other usb devices) I am using the 1.05.0 driver for the Musiland 02 and can say under windows 7 in the wasapi mode it sounds the best (asio is also very good), its got added depth with better clarity and in particular the instruments seem to have more space around them, great sound very close to my reference using a lynx aes16 soundcard, the cpu use is zero virtually 99% of the time (as shown in task manager) and I get no glitches or breakups in the sound, excellent little product exceptional value. The headphone output I have found sounds best using my Audio Technica ATH1000 headphones rather than my Beyer DT880, my friends Grado SR6os also sounded great.


----------



## jisu

When I'm connecting speakers, is it better to use RCA or 3.5mm stereo?


----------



## Uri Cohen

Eh, even updating the drivers to 1.0.5 there's still some cracking noise on the right channel via ASIO mode. Went back to WDM for now. They need to fix the ASIO part if possible.


----------



## gurubhai

specs of PCM1793 seem quite poor compared to PCM1792, still people are saying that this uses a higher quality DAC than STX. 
 Am I missing something ?


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jisu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I'm connecting speakers, is it better to use RCA or 3.5mm stereo?_

 

RCA


----------



## chipzahoy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gurubhai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_specs of PCM1793 seem quite poor compared to PCM1792, still people are saying that this uses a higher quality DAC than STX. 
 Am I missing something ?_

 

It could very well be a better "DAC", even if it uses an inferior "DAC chip".


----------



## gurubhai

^^ I understand that. I am just alluding to the fact that someone quoted PCM1793 as superior to PCM1792.


----------



## jisu

Would you recommend this to me as a suitable DAC/amp combo for the price? It'll be my first investment so I want to know i'm taking the right step before biting the bullet. 

 I'm kind of torn between this and the Audio-gd compass. ahh decision decisions!


----------



## chipzahoy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gurubhai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^ I understand that. I am just alluding to the fact that someone quoted PCM1793 as superior to PCM1792._

 

Ah, I misunderstood.


----------



## dex85

anybody knows if usb data transfer is asynchronous in Monitor 02?


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dex85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anybody knows if usb data transfer is asynchronous in Monitor 02?_

 

Confirmed.


----------



## dex85

this little thing keeps amazing me. i'm definitely going to buy one. 

 final question - are analog outputs fixed or variable? if variable i guess volume is digitally controlled since there is no visible pot on the unit.


----------



## leeperry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HyperDuel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_there's still some cracking noise on the right channel via ASIO mode._

 

they have a fix for glitches on the right channel over USB: ±±¾©ÀÖÖ®°îµç×Ó¿Æ¼¼ÓÐÏÞ¹«Ë¾






Google Translate
  Quote:


 improve the USB output to SVDAC, the right channel is crackling sonic boom from time to time [..] increases the length of the buffer


----------



## Uri Cohen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_they have a fix for glitches on the right channel over USB: ±±¾©ÀÖÖ®°îµç×Ó¿Æ¼¼ÓÐÏÞ¹«Ë¾





Google Translate_

 


 How do you install this?

 Actually the problem was foobar2000. For some reason doesn't matter what setting I do in foobar I keep getting cracking noise on the right channel and sometimes on the left one. I start using Winamp again and it works via ASIO. What?

 Anyway once again does anyone know how to install this?


----------



## leeperry

it's a .reg, just double-click > reboot > increase the ASIO latency if required.


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dex85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this little thing keeps amazing me. i'm definitely going to buy one. 

 final question - are analog outputs fixed or variable? if variable i guess volume is digitally controlled since there is no visible pot on the unit._

 

digitally controlled via the control panel program in Windows.


----------



## Uri Cohen

That .reg file did the trick. Didn't hear any cracking noise anymore. 

 Now I have to decide if I need an amp or not.


----------



## leeperry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HyperDuel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That .reg file did the trick. Didn't hear any cracking noise anymore._

 

seek and you shall find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway, it's a windows ACPI bug fix more than anything else...many manufacturers advise to change this *undocumented* registry key to smooth USB/firewire operations


----------



## Ninkul

Currently the dealbreaker for me is the fact the RCA outputs are on the front :\ -not great for cable management. I suppose i could use some ultra-short RCAs and put this behind my amp.


----------



## Uri Cohen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ninkul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Currently the dealbreaker for me is the fact the RCA outputs are on the front :\ -not great for cable management. I suppose i could use some ultra-short RCAs and put this behind my amp._

 

I didn't find it as a problem since I can use the RCA jacks for an amp if I get one.


----------



## Ninkul

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HyperDuel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didn't find it as a problem since I can use the RCA jacks for an amp if I get one._

 

Oh i meant.. I can forsee messy cabling, but... Eh i decided to buy anyway. Joined the bandwagon of everyone liking it. If i don't like it i'll just sell it and go with my original plan. If its value for money i'll definitely keep it. It looks tiny too so i could always use it as a portable desktop replacement!


----------



## dex85

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coolfungadget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_digitally controlled via the control panel program in Windows._

 

thanks


----------



## witness

whats your opinions about amp function for this magic sound card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 *i've just bought it from hifikanon (it's on the way) and i will with little dot mkiii to drive my rs1. 
 *but some users say mkiii is not a good choice for akg k702. so do you think musiland 02 us can drive properly k702? is there any user who tried k702 with musiland 02? 
 thanks,


----------



## Uri Cohen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *witness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_whats your opinions about amp function for this magic sound card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 *i've just bought it from hifikanon (it's on the way) and i will with little dot mkiii to drive my rs1. 
 *but some users say mkiii is not a good choice for akg k702. so do you think musiland 02 us can drive properly k702? is there any user who tried k702 with musiland 02? 
 thanks,_

 

I know that this DAC can go up to 300 ohms. 

 For my SR225i it does a great job driving them, but I feel that I could use an amp just for a change of sound I guess. Currently I'm trying to find a tube amp just to see if I really need an amp or not.


----------



## witness

from my experiences (with sr125) just a well-refined portable amp can drive perfectly. i guess 02 us great for sr225. if you want "warm sound" no need to buy more then little dot i+ 
 as you know k702 needs more then an amp. synergy fact also important. so its very important to know driving abilities of 02 us.


----------



## HotHead

The USB connection just crashed my computer (blue screen) and now the driver is no longer recognized. I'm running Window 7 Ultimate (64-bit). Are there any new updated drivers for the Musiland Monitor 02 US for download?


----------



## Uri Cohen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HotHead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The USB connection just crashed my computer (blue screen) and now the driver is no longer recognized. I'm running Window 7 Ultimate (64-bit). Are there any new updated drivers for the Musiland Monitor 02 US for download?_

 

Ouch, does it works in 32-bit mode?


----------



## HotHead

It was working just fine all week. Then all of a sudden I get a blue screen and now Windows doesn't recognize it and says the driver is at fault.

 One thing is there's no power switch so I just leave it on 24/7. Not sure if this may have caused any problem but how am I suppose to power it off when not in use, unplug it? I don't think so, too much hassle so I just leave it powered up.


----------



## HotHead

I turned off my PC and then unplugged the USB cable from my PC. I booted it back up and then connected the USB cable and Windows recognized the Musiland Monitor 02 US device and loaded the correct drivers that I had previously loaded from the CD that came with it. I had to reconfigure Foobar to use the device and all is back to normal now. That was weird how it just stopped working and gave me the Blue Screen of Death (BSD). Hope that never happens again. 

 Does anyone know where drivers can be download? An updated driver is maybe what I need, but where would I look to see if new drivers are available?


----------



## onixuser

I think this is the latest driver --> http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads...on_1.0.5.0.zip

 I just got mine today and it came with a CD with driver version 1.0.3.0. Using the CD driver works fine on my W7-64bit and WinXP-32bit. When I installed the 1.0.5.0 driver on my W7-64bit it installed fine but there was no sound even after a reboot, the Monitor 02 control panel was showing "Warning: License invalid"

 Does anybody know if there's any difference between the 1 & 2 headphone output? I have a Denon D5000 and would like to know if it matters w/c one I plug it to.

 --
 oni

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HotHead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I turned off my PC and then unplugged the USB cable from my PC. I booted it back up and then connected the USB cable and Windows recognized the Musiland Monitor 02 US device and loaded the correct drivers that I had previously loaded from the CD that came with it. I had to reconfigure Foobar to use the device and all is back to normal now. That was weird how it just stopped working and gave me the Blue Screen of Death (BSD). Hope that never happens again. 

 Does anyone know where drivers can be download? An updated driver is maybe what I need, but where would I look to see if new drivers are available?_


----------



## Uri Cohen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *onixuser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think this is the latest driver --> http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads...on_1.0.5.0.zip

 I just got mine today and it came with a CD with driver version 1.0.3.0. Using the CD driver works fine on my W7-64bit and WinXP-32bit. When I installed the 1.0.5.0 driver on my W7-64bit it installed fine but there was no sound even after a reboot, the Monitor 02 control panel was showing "Warning: License invalid"

 Does anybody know if there's any difference between the 1 & 2 headphone output? I have a Denon D5000 and would like to know if it matters w/c one I plug it to.

 --
 oni_

 

Headphone jack 1 is for high impenitence cans while Headphone jack 2 is for low impenitence cans.


----------



## HotHead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *onixuser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think this is the latest driver --> http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads...on_1.0.5.0.zip

 I just got mine today and it came with a CD with driver version 1.0.3.0. Using the CD driver works fine on my W7-64bit and WinXP-32bit. When I installed the 1.0.5.0 driver on my W7-64bit it installed fine but there was no sound even after a reboot, the Monitor 02 control panel was showing "Warning: License invalid"_

 

So the latest driver version 1.0.5.0 said it installed correctly yet gave warnings and no sound on your Windows 7-64bit system? Flakey drivers are the biggest pain. I sure hope this is not going to be the case with this devise. That was the first time its happened and hopefully the last. Stable drivers are a must! 

 By the way do you guys leave the MM 02 US powered on 24/7? There's no power switch so that's what I do. Can't see an easy solution to keeeping it powered on other than unplugging it wich would be a pita to have to do all the time.


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HotHead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So the latest driver version 1.0.5.0 said it installed correctly yet gave warnings and no sound on your Windows 7-64bit system? Flakey drivers are the biggest pain. I sure hope this is not going to be the case with this devise. That was the first time its happened and hopefully the last. Stable drivers are a must! 

 By the way do you guys leave the MM 02 US powered on 24/7? There's no power switch so that's what I do. Can't see an easy solution to keeeping it powered on other than unplugging it wich would be a pita to have to do all the time._

 

When the computer is off, the sound card can detect that and turn itself off. Please test and see if it works on your computer.


----------



## HotHead

The sound card has a power cord and its always powered on. The red light on the front is always on no matter if computer is on or off. 

 I did notice that when I unplugged the USB cable from the computer that the red light went off. Is it also suppose to go off when I turn the computer off? It does not go off when computer is powered off. The red light stays on when computer is turned off. 

 Maybe I have a defective one since light stays on all the time and it already crashed on me and I have only had it a few weeks.


----------



## Ninkul

Get a multi-board 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol, problem solved.

 Some mobos leave power running to the usb ports even while off. Take a look at your bios settings i suppose?


----------



## Uri Cohen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HotHead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The sound card has a power cord and its always powered on. The red light on the front is always on no matter if computer is on or off. 

 I did notice that when I unplugged the USB cable from the computer that the red light went off. Is it also suppose to go off when I turn the computer off? It does not go off when computer is powered off. The red light stays on when computer is turned off. 

 Maybe I have a defective one since light stays on all the time and it already crashed on me and I have only had it a few weeks._

 

On my unit when I unplug the USB cable or shut off the computer the front light turns off.


----------



## gbacic

If I use optical on my Mac will this little box work?


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gbacic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I use optical on my Mac will this little box work?_

 

No.


----------



## HotHead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coolfungadget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When the computer is off, the sound card can detect that and turn itself off. Please test and see if it works on your computer._

 

Coolfungadget, I bought this from you off eBay. Mine does not turn off like its suppose to when I power off my computer. I also had a computer crash yesterday where the drive just decided to take a crap. Not sure what caused the crash and driver issue. But the light staying on when the computer is off is very annoying and according to you, is not how its suppose to work. Others have chimed in saying theirs turns off when computer is off. So it sounds like I may have a defective one. What should I do?


----------



## Uri Cohen

Well I went to my audio store today to show the owner the Monitor 02 US and he was very impressed with the unit. A DAC that does 24-bit/192khz and can also output DD and DTS and sound more like a $400+ DAC that cost $150!? He calls it's a huge bargain and great for $150 shipped. 

 It keeps getting better and better.


----------



## HotHead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HyperDuel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On my unit when I unplug the USB cable or shut off the computer the front light turns off._

 

Although I can't see how it would make a difference, what OS are you running? Why doesn't my Monitor 02 US detect when the computer is turned off? It detects when the USB cable is unplugged and turns itself off then, but it does not power off when my PC is shut down. It's kinda disappointed now that I'm reading it powers off for other owners, but not me. I paid $150 for it and it should work the same way for me as it does for everyone else


----------



## Uri Cohen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HotHead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Although I can't see how it would make a difference, what OS are you running? Why doesn't my Monitor 02 US detect when the computer is turned off? It detects when the USB cable is unplugged and turns itself off then, but it does not power off when my PC is shut down. It's kinda disappointed now that I'm reading it powers off for other owners, but not me. I paid $150 for it and it should work the same way for me as it does for everyone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

XP.


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HotHead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Coolfungadget, I bought this from you off eBay. Mine does not turn off like its suppose to when I power off my computer. I also had a computer crash yesterday where the drive just decided to take a crap. Not sure what caused the crash and driver issue. But the light staying on when the computer is off is very annoying and according to you, is not how its suppose to work. Others have chimed in saying theirs turns off when computer is off. So it sounds like I may have a defective one. What should I do?_

 

Have you checked the BIOS setting to turn the USB ports off when PC is off?


----------



## moonsurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *witness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_whats your opinions about amp function for this magic sound card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 *i've just bought it from hifikanon (it's on the way) and i will with little dot mkiii to drive my rs1. 
 *but some users say mkiii is not a good choice for akg k702. so do you think musiland 02 us can drive properly k702? is there any user who tried k702 with musiland 02? 
 thanks,_

 

Hi witness,

 I also have k702 and was wondering if the headphone amp of it will be good with k702. When you get yours, would you please let us know how the headphone amps fair? I'd very appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## rhythmdevils

why no mac love? this seems perfect for me otherwise. darn


----------



## Ninkul

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *moonsurf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi witness,

 I also have k702 and was wondering if the headphone amp of it will be good with k702. When you get yours, would you please let us know how the headphone amps fair? I'd very appreciate it. Thanks!_

 

I've got a pair of K701s and i'll try to remember to post a quick summary on how it sounds when mine arrives. I'm not expecting much from the amp, i'm really buying for the DAC.


----------



## bearmann

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HotHead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[...] Why doesn't my Monitor 02 US detect when the computer is turned off? It detects when the USB cable is unplugged and turns itself off then, but it does not power off when my PC is shut down. [...]_

 

Did you read Ninkul's post?!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ninkul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some mobos [motherboards] leave power running to the usb ports even while off. Take a look at your bios settings i suppose?_

 

It's not Musiland's fault that the Monitor 02 US doesn't detect that your PC is turned off. Your device isn't 'defect' or faulty in any way...

 best regards,
 bearmann


----------



## Mikeb

I find the musiland 02 is better suited with higher sensitivity headphones like my Audio Technica ATH1000's, the headphone amp in the musiland will drive lower sensitive headphones like the 701's or my other headphones Beyer DT880 250ohm model, but I find the audio technicas give a better sound and have more volume adjustment available, with the lower sensitive beyer's on some flac recordings maximum volume on the musiland control panel could still do with a bit volume, this may be a personal taste and will depend also the recorded level of the albums. I think for the best sound it is best to use the musiland to supply the digital signal into a dac followed by a proper headphone amp.


----------



## witness

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *moonsurf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi witness,

 I also have k702 and was wondering if the headphone amp of it will be good with k702. When you get yours, would you please let us know how the headphone amps fair? I'd very appreciate it. Thanks!_

 

sure i will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 but i haven't buy k702 yet. actually i couldn't make a choice between k702 and hd600. but synergy of rs1 also will be interesting because rs1 is one of the most sensitive headphone i've ever head. i will share my impressions with rs1 and k702 or hd600 later.


----------



## ipumuk

i am very intersted in this dac as it fits my price range exactly.

 my major reason to get a dac is my extremely noisy pc. i can hear my hdd and other stuff when listenning to music.

 some say noise will be removed when using a dac. some say when your system is noisy it will be noisy even with a dac.

 i will connect the dac to my "z-audio lamdba" amp.

 is this the right amp for me?


----------



## bearmann

As the Monitor 02 US isn't USB powered there shouldn't be any problems with interferences from your pc (aka "noisy" audio signal).

 best regards,
 bearmann


----------



## ipumuk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bearmann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As the Monitor 02 US isn't USB powered there shouldn't be any problems with interferences from your pc (aka "noisy" audio signal).

 best regards,
 bearmann_

 

thanks for your reply.

 does that mean all usb powered dacs will be noisy in some degree and all external powered dacs are more silent?

 so the "powering" makes a dac noisy?


----------



## HotHead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bearmann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's not Musiland's fault that the Monitor 02 US doesn't detect that your PC is turned off. Your device isn't 'defect' or faulty in any way...

 best regards,
 bearmann_

 

Yes, I see that now. I have also seen where others with the same motherboard noticed the USB ports are always powered on even when the PC is off. I checked my BIOS and did not see any setting that would remedy the problem. I fear that the life of my Monitor 02 US will be shortened by leaving it powered on 24/7.


----------



## bearmann

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipumuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks for your reply.

 does that mean all usb powered dacs will be noisy in some degree and all external powered dacs are more silent?

 so the "powering" makes a dac noisy?_

 

Even USB powered DACs _can_ be dead silent, but it's very difficult to achieve that (through the design of your DAC). Because of that fact you shouldn't worry about interferences from your PC while using a DAC with a dedicated power supply.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HotHead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, I see that now. I have also seen where others with the same motherboard noticed the USB ports are always powered on even when the PC is off. I checked my BIOS and did not see any setting that would remedy the problem. * I fear that the life of my Monitor 02 US will be shortened by leaving it powered on 24/7.*_

 

No need to worry...


----------



## Ninkul

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HotHead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, I see that now. I have also seen where others with the same motherboard noticed the USB ports are always powered on even when the PC is off. I checked my BIOS and did not see any setting that would remedy the problem. I fear that the life of my Monitor 02 US will be shortened by leaving it powered on 24/7._

 

Bad grounding can also cause noise in USB ports. I had my laptop's transformer replaced and the noise went away from my DAC.


 Edit: (@HotHead) Oops. I hit the wrong "quote" button on the post. Was meant to quote the post by ipmuk.


----------



## HotHead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ninkul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bad grounding can also cause noise in USB ports. I had my laptop's transformer replaced and the noise went away from my DAC._

 

What does that have to do with me leaving my Monitor 02 US on 24/7?


----------



## moonsurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ninkul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've got a pair of K701s and i'll try to remember to post a quick summary on how it sounds when mine arrives. I'm not expecting much from the amp, i'm really buying for the DAC._

 

Thank you, Ninkul! I will look forward for your impression!


----------



## moonsurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *witness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sure i will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 but i haven't buy k702 yet. actually i couldn't make a choice between k702 and hd600. but synergy of rs1 also will be interesting because rs1 is one of the most sensitive headphone i've ever head. i will share my impressions with rs1 and k702 or hd600 later._

 

Sorry I didn't know you don't have K702 yet. Please let us know how either of the phones you get energizes with musicland!


----------



## HotHead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coolfungadget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have you checked the BIOS setting to turn the USB ports off when PC is off?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bearmann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's not Musiland's fault that the Monitor 02 US doesn't detect that your PC is turned off. Your device isn't 'defect' or faulty in any way...

 best regards,
 bearmann_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HotHead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, I see that now. I have also seen where others with the same motherboard noticed the USB ports are always powered on even when the PC is off. I checked my BIOS and did not see any setting that would remedy the problem. I fear that the life of my Monitor 02 US will be shortened by leaving it powered on 24/7._

 

OK, I was wrong about my motherboard powering the USB ports when the computer is off. That is NOT the case and I can prove it. My mouse and my keyboard (both USB powered) turn off when my PC is powered off. The lights on my keyboard go out and the red laser light on the bottom of my mouse goes out. 

 I was also wrong about unplugging the USB cable that runs from my PC to the Monitor 02 US. When I turn off my PC, the red light stays on on the front of the Monitor 02, and when the computer is off (or on) and I unplug the USB cable, it still stays on! That's right, the red light remains on when the USB cable is unplugged from the computer. So no wonder it stays on when I power off my PC.

 So this is not a BIOS problem and it is indeed Musiland's fault that the Monitor 02 US doesn't detect when my PC is turned off. And it does indeed appear to be that my device DOES have a 'defect' or is faulty. It does not detect when a USB cable is unplugged. This is why it doesn't shut down when my PC is turned off. 

 So it does appear to be faulty because others have said it should not operate this way and Coolfungadget also said it should turn off. So now that I have ruled out the BIOS or any configuration with my PC as the cause of the Monitor 02 not powering off, now what? I bought it brand new and paid $150 for it. Can you blame me for wanting it to work properly, like it does for everyone else? I shouldn't be made to feel I'm wrong for asking that it does.


----------



## bearmann

Nobody blamed you... we just wanted that you investigate the problem further before judging that either your PC or the Musiland is broken. You did that and came to the conclusion that the Musiland is indeed defect. Now it's on you to either return the device or live with it's defect. 

 best regards,
 bearmann


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HotHead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, I was wrong about my motherboard powering the USB ports when the computer is off. That is NOT the case and I can prove it. My mouse and my keyboard (both USB powered) turn off when my PC is powered off. The lights on my keyboard go out and the red laser light on the bottom of my mouse goes out. 

 I was also wrong about unplugging the USB cable that runs from my PC to the Monitor 02 US. When I turn off my PC, the red light stays on on the front of the Monitor 02, and when the computer is off (or on) and I unplug the USB cable, it still stays on! That's right, the red light remains on when the USB cable is unplugged from the computer. So no wonder it stays on when I power off my PC.

 So this is not a BIOS problem and it is indeed Musiland's fault that the Monitor 02 US doesn't detect when my PC is turned off. And it does indeed appear to be that my device DOES have a 'defect' or is faulty. It does not detect when a USB cable is unplugged. This is why it doesn't shut down when my PC is turned off. 

 So it does appear to be faulty because others have said it should not operate this way and Coolfungadget also said it should turn off. So now that I have ruled out the BIOS or any configuration with my PC as the cause of the Monitor 02 not powering off, now what? I bought it brand new and paid $150 for it. Can you blame me for wanting it to work properly, like it does for everyone else? I shouldn't be made to feel I'm wrong for asking that it does. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If you bought from me please contact me for a replacement.


----------



## HotHead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coolfungadget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you bought from me please contact me for a replacement._

 

Yes, I bough it from you off eBay. Should I contact you through eBay's messaging system?


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HotHead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, I bough it from you off eBay. Should I contact you through eBay's messaging system?_

 

just email me


----------



## Ninkul

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sadhill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got mine yesterday. Working nicely 24/192 BUT, unable to have their ASIO driver working. The funny thing though is that it works fine with ASIO4ALL, but strangely Through de WDM column on their desktop... whereas the windows sound is deactivated !!! very strange. And the PDF manual cannot be opened : it hangs the computer (2 different ones already). So I am in a bad position ...

 Anyone encountered the same problems ?_

 

Experiencing the same problem here (pdf)


----------



## Ninkul

I'd say Musiland Monitor 02 US -> K701 is _"satisfactory"_ (works, no complaints). Soundstage appears to be wider than my Shanling. Sounds different from my Shanling definitely. The Shanling is more weighted down the bottom end and is a bit more mellow. The Shanling has a lot more power obviously. I'd call max volume on the Musiland "loud".

 Take my advice with a grain of salt, i haven't had had much experience with many different amplifiers together with my K701. However, i'm liking the Musiland over my 3MOVE as a source by a great deal.
 Ps. I've only been listening for under an hour.

 Ps. PM me if you'd like to know more. I could do more testing if you -really- want.


----------



## witness

i've just got my musiland but there is a problem. i am using it with my laptop and i can't get sound from rca output. only my laptop speaker working. how can i set it ? help please..


----------



## witness

i solved the problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 but i have some questions;
 -i think from rca output sound comes amped. i mean it's not line out. because i can change volume level from control panel and my little dot mkiii sound level much more higher than before.
 -and how can i set 192 khz out? it works 44.1 khz and i can not change it from control panel settings..


----------



## Ninkul

The RCA output must be amped to "line level". Take a look at any DAC circuit and you'll see and OPAMP or something in there. As long as your ears think it sounds good then it shouldn't be a problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not entirely sure about over/upsampling, i think you can do that via the ASIO drivers? Someone correct me, i'm pretty sure i'm wrong  lol


----------



## witness

thanks for the answer,
 yes sound is much better than before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 actually i installed asio drivers and foobar,but when i set the 192 khz from control panel,sound card doesnt work, there is no sound until i choose 44.1 khz.

 also there is no asio settings on the window. i think it is not working. is there any way to use asio?


----------



## Uri Cohen

ASIO works fine for me. I put the DAC on AUTO mode so there's no upsampling on my music.


----------



## witness

i learned to use asio everything is okay now,except one thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am using musiland 02 with my laptop,when the laptop is charging, sounds very noisy. if i remove the adapter the noise goes to. 

 have ever tried it with laptop,do you have same problem? also do you think if i buy a filter or something like that,can i solve this problem?


----------



## mmerrill99

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *witness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i learned to use asio everything is okay now,except one thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am using musiland 02 with my laptop,when the laptop is charging, sounds very noisy. if i remove the adapter the noise goes to. 

 have ever tried it with laptop,do you have same problem? also do you think if i buy a filter or something like that,can i solve this problem?_

 

Aha, that's interesting, witness. I have put a scope on my USB ground coming from the laptop when it's running off the charger & it shows a deal of noise. All my laptop batteries are dead so I can't test it running from batteries but I did try a linear supply & it was a lot less noisy.

 Is this noise very noticeable or just in comparison to running off laptop battery?


----------



## witness

yes it is really noticeable noise..but i solve this too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i tried another laptop charging adapter and there is no noise at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 finally there is not any problem and i am enjoying with it.

 here is my impressions,
 -sound is much more clear when i compare sansa fuze line out.
 -bass freq. is more refined and tight.
 -finally there is no shrillness when violins play sharp. but i hear some sibilance at some vocals , it is also connected recording quality..
 -someone must warn musiland company,every word written chinese in the box,even a music player program...it is not a good start if they want to be global.

 **i think amp of musiland 02 is just average. sound is good but mkiii looks much better. if you don't have money to get desktop amp,it is okay to use when saving money for a good amp. also i don't believe to drive akg k701 properly.


----------



## mmerrill99

Yea, it does depend on the charger you use - I'm stuck with a noisy Dell one. Glad it's working for you


----------



## fenixdown110

How does this compare to the Zero DAC and Aune MKII?


----------



## Tachikoma

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *witness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i learned to use asio everything is okay now,except one thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am using musiland 02 with my laptop,when the laptop is charging, sounds very noisy. if i remove the adapter the noise goes to. 

 have ever tried it with laptop,do you have same problem? also do you think if i buy a filter or something like that,can i solve this problem?_

 

This might be what you're looking for:
USB Isolator. « Circuits@Home


----------



## mmerrill99

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tachikoma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This might be what you're looking for:
USB Isolator. « Circuits@Home_

 

This USB isolator won't work on the high-speed (420mb/s) device such as Musiland - it only works up to full-speed devices (12 mb/s)


----------



## Tachikoma

Ah, bugger. I was planning to use it with my Tascam :/


----------



## witness

after a few days, now i think musiland 02 internal amp might be better than average. i mean i couldn't heard any difference between little dot mki+ and musiland 02. honestly musiland presents more lively and realistic without any shrillness. 

 but definitely mkiii has warmer sound and also better sound stage capabilities when i compare musiland 02. 

 for some noise issues,maybe monster cable hts 1000 might be a solution. i will buy this one and see changes.


----------



## bearbb

If I alraedy got a musiland md-10(I don't have sound card in my pc), do you think that I should get a Musiland Monitor 02 US and connect them together?


----------



## sadhill

After a quite painful Musiland02 setup on my XP PC (I had to remove all existing sound drivers, EMU 0404 and ASIO4ALL drivers, deactivate MB integrated sound card...), I eventually got it to work BUT what surprises me is that Musiland02 ASIO driver seems to work through the Windows KMixer... (level can be adjusted in the Windows control panel). I thought this was considered bad, as Windows introduces some disturbance in the flow.

 This does not happen with ASIO4ALL, but then strange behaviour occurs in the Musiland control panel (sound going through the WDM row instead of the ASIO row).

 On my laptop, sound goes through the right ASIO raw, but sliders and vu-meters are inefficient....

 Did anyone come across the same KMixer problem ?


----------



## witness

i have tried musiland 02 internal amp with beyerdynamic dt 880 250 ohms version and musiland could drive it perfectly. so akg k701 can be driven by musiland 02 amp properly.


----------



## Markitch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sadhill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After a quite painful Musiland02 setup on my XP PC (I had to remove all existing sound drivers, EMU 0404 and ASIO4ALL drivers, deactivate MB integrated sound card...), I eventually got it to work BUT what surprises me is that Musiland02 ASIO driver seems to work through the Windows KMixer... (level can be adjusted in the Windows control panel). I thought this was considered bad, as Windows introduces some disturbance in the flow.

 This does not happen with ASIO4ALL, but then strange behaviour occurs in the Musiland control panel (sound going through the WDM row instead of the ASIO row).

 On my laptop, sound goes through the right ASIO raw, but sliders and vu-meters are inefficient....

 Did anyone come across the same KMixer problem ?_

 

Hi, im a new user of musiland 02 too. I have a similar problem. I own a X-fi on my pc, and i isntall the asio4allv2. I have winamp and foobar for playback. 

 With winamp and asio output (sounds bad.. with glitches when changing songs) but in the musiland control panel says output go throug ASIO.
 When usin foobar and asio output, always says WDM output on musiland panel.

 any idea to config foobar with asio?


----------



## sadhill

I forgot to say that I'm using Foobar. ASIO setup in Foobar is quite straightforward : select the output device (Musiland ASIO if properly installed), and then configure it in the "ASIO virtual devices", that is check if the sides are properly set up. For Musiland ASIO, I could not adjust anything else, whereas for ASIO4ALL you can access the ASIO4ALL panel and have further adjustments made.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does this compare to the Zero DAC and Aune MKII?_

 

Considering many people rate the Asus Essence STX over the Zero DAC and many people (including me) rate this Musiland over a opamp-upgraded Essence STX....
 Never heard of the Aune MKIII.
 Anyway, without digging though pages, what is the long process of getting the updated drivers again that reported improves 44.1 kHz playback significantly?
 As with a lots of integrated amps into cards / DACs, don't expect miracles from them in terms of quality. I'm line-out-ing mine to my Rockhopper M^3.


----------



## oblivious

Ordered and on its way. Looking forward to this because my Grados are sounding sub par off my headphone output from my creative speaker controller


----------



## oliverws

Removed


----------



## coolfungadget

Latest drivers and firmwares:

Index of /musiland


----------



## Uri Cohen

I need to say that if upgrading to the latest driver 1.0.7 and using foobar you need to go back to the ASIO Devices menu and remove the Monitor from the ASIO list. After you do that add in the Monitor to the ASIO list again. 

 If you don't foobar will not work with the monitor in ASIO.


----------



## oliverws

Removed


----------



## head hunter

Hi my 02 arrived today, couple of probs,one had to cut the plug off and put uk 3 pin on, not a biggie, when I try to load the disc, i get a message thats says something like this software needs to be elevated, it has loaded a windows driver, when plugged in to usb, I have switched it to default, and 44.1 khz in windows sound control, I have no sound fron hp sockets ( HD 600s ) the light is on by the line outs, should it switch to hp when you plug them in, or do I have to change something inside, like a lot of others the manual will not download from the disc either, I have Foobar 2k with Wasapi, as i'm using vista.

 Could do with advice on how to set the whole thing up to work at it's best, am using laptop as cd and dvd player, would love to get dolby hp working for dvd, thanks in advance for help.

 Chris located in Plymouth Devon uk, if anybodys nearby.


----------



## ravin199

Hey all,

 I have recently purchased a musiland monitor 02 and yes i had those exact problems trying to install drivers from the supplied musiland disk.

 Headhunter : Do yourself a favour forget about the disk and goto coolfungadgets website and download the latest driver. You will be required to register your device to download the most up-to-date version, but there is a nice guide to follow provided on coolfungadgets website.
Index of /musiland
 Once you get the new drivers running, goto the little Musiland control panel in your taskbar and you can select between line out or headphone output.
 Also check you have selected the musiland as your default sound device, and the sound device for foobar. Another thing to check you have set in your windows -> sound options to let musiland have full control of quality settings. From there in the musiland control panel set to 192kz. This will automatically switch between outputs depending on your source quality.

 Iam currently running 1.0.6.0 drivers and i've found they run the musiland ASIO driver perfectly with mediamonkey 3.1. Had a brief encounter with this driver using WDM whilst watching an avi movie. Found the audio to slightly skip, but i resolved this by limiting it to 96khz. 
 But now i have downloaded the 1.0.6.0 driver from coolfungadgets website and it seems to not have the same problem, but i am still testing. File size of both drivers is also different which leads me to believe its an updated beta driver.

 Great product, runs my HD595s perfectly


----------



## Mikeb

When using Foobar with the 02US you don't have to select it as the 'default' in the 'Playback Devices' for it to work, just go to foobar 'preferences' followed by 'output device' and select the musiland, preferably wasapi if using vista or windows 7, some people say you shouldn't set the sound card/usb card as the default as this can affect the sound quality.


----------



## oliverws

Removed


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oliverws* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For some reason windows vista keeps blocking the musiland controlpanel on startup, I have to allow it manually to run every time. Anyone got a solution for this?_

 

You mean User Account Control popup, just turn it off in Control Panel\Windows Security Center\Other security settings\User Account Control.


----------



## head hunter

Trying to update the firmware via the musiland e.mail system have sent license.data file, well at least i think i have + serial no, should autoresponse be immediate or does it take a while, did it an hr ago but nothing back, this things just to tricky for me, had it 2 days, and not got a peep out of it yet.


----------



## Sharinglungs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *head hunter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Trying to update the firmware via the musiland e.mail system have sent license.data file, well at least i think i have + serial no, should autoresponse be immediate or does it take a while, did it an hr ago but nothing back, this things just to tricky for me, had it 2 days, and not got a peep out of it yet._

 


 The message should look something like: attached license.data file, title should be Activation, and it should then include the unit you have "Musiland Monitor 02 US" followed with the serial number which is on the bottom of the unit something like "ML-PCxxxxxxxxx". I only had to wait a day for the auto response and then the actual message with the license.key in it.


----------



## ravin199

The process to get the licence was not hard, you just need to display it exactly as told in the email and be patient.

 I would suggest installing 1.0.3.2 for now so you can use it and trial it.


----------



## ravin199

Just installed 1.0.7.0 driver and found WDM seems to skip on all frequency ranges but improves if you lower to say 44.1khz, even at this level it has an audible skipping like sound. 

 ASIO works like a dream. Functions like a true asio, even windows sound cannot alter volume.

 Will be uninstalling 1.0.7.0 until they fix the problem. 1.0.6.0 seems good.

 Has anyone else had the same problem?


----------



## Lil' Knight

Hmmm, what's the difference between the 01 USD and 02 USD? I don't care about the DAC or headphone out, just the USB/SPDIF converter. Would the 01 work just fine like the 02?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ravin199* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ From there in the musiland control panel set to 192kz. This will automatically switch between outputs depending on your source quality._

 

Unneeded. The 'AUTO' mode will set it to whatever the file is anyway.


----------



## TheShaman

Anyone knows the changes on the latest driver?


----------



## head hunter

have got a message back from Musiland, but it's only a load of weird symbols and heiroglyphs, is this right, I was expecting an alphanumeric key code, like normal software ones.


----------



## denydog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *head hunter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_have got a message back from Musiland, but it's only a load of weird symbols and heiroglyphs, is this right, I was expecting an alphanumeric key code, like normal software ones._

 

The key should be an attatched file that you copy to the correct folder.


----------



## ravin199

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unneeded. The 'AUTO' mode will set it to whatever the file is anyway._

 

Correct me if i am wrong, but on the latest drivers both 1.0.6.0 and 1.0.7.0 they have removed the AUTO function from the sound frequency control. Yes, there was an auto function on the 1.0.3.2 driver, but since then ive found no auto setting. From my understanding by setting the newer drivers to 192khz this is the max quality it will use, not nessarily upscaling it just adjusts to the audio which is currently playing (much like auto)

 Say i play a 48khz mp3 file, on the musiland control panel mixer tab it will show 48khz in the current SR. This is even with the frequency set to 192khz.

 Iam honestly not sure, but it does not seem to be upscaling, when i force it to 192khz more just allows that quality to be played.


----------



## chinesekiwi

OK, as I cannot be stuffed searching...how can I get ahold of these latest drivers?
 Anyone got a step-by-step process in which to do this?


----------



## denydog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, as I cannot be stuffed searching..._

 

You only have to search one page back in this thread. (Hint: it's at the top of the page, first post)

 Thanks to coolfungadget for putting it all together in the "Index of /musiland" page on his site.


----------



## oblivious

Wow, i only ordered last Wednesday morning and got it today. Must have been the most effcient process ive come across. Pay Pal and eBay work great together!

 I managed to catch the courier at the end of my street as i was going to work today, so i have it in my hot little hands but have to wait till i get home to give my Grado 225i's a blast! Cannot wait i tell you!


----------



## sadhill

Just upgraded from 1.0.2.7 to 1.0.6.0, following coolfungadget's instructions. (that was the 1st driver upgrade). Strange enough, it did NOT tell me upon PC restart and Mon02 re-connexion "licence invalid". I checked that the installed driver is the 1.0.6.0. Everything installs properly in Foobar, but playback refuses to start... (although sampling freq appears in the Monitor panel and at the bottom of foobar's screen).

 Does it mean the firmware is the same for the 2 driver versions ???? (the 1.0.2.7 was the one sold with the Mon02). Or did something not work ???


----------



## sadhill

sorry, I'm quite stupid (or blind?) , the "invalid license" appears in the title bar....


----------



## ravin199

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sadhill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sorry, I'm quite stupid (or blind?) , the "invalid license" appears in the title bar...._

 


 Sadhill please look at this great website coolfungadget has put together for drivers and if you look towards the bottom it says "update firmware.html"


 Indirect link: Index of /musiland

 Direct link: Musiland Monitor 01US/01USD/01MINI/02US Firmware Update Guide



 If you click on the link, it gives you a detailed guide inorder to show you how to upgrade your firmware for your musiland. Once you have upgraded your firmware you can then use the newer drivers. 

 Unfortunately to obtain the firmware you must email musiland with your serial and model PLUS a file called 'licence.dat' (all detailed in the guide). If you follow the steps any layout the email exactly as described you will recieve an automated response from musiland giving you the 'License.key' file that you need to install the new firmware. 


 Other resources to find out information about updating firmware:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/mu...0/index27.html

 And i know coolfungadget made us an account to log onto musilands forums so we can view their instructions too, but their website has recently changed so i dont know if it is still there.


----------



## head hunter

ok tired of it now, anyone want to buy a brand new unused 02, I have had it over a week. and as of yet have not heard it, I have tried everything, I now have this key file from musiland, I have loaded everything twice, whenever i click on the musiland program activation bar, all I get is nothing, the computer just goes back to the desktop screen.

 This thing is just to complex, I need something I can plug in and it works, or the driver disc works properly, I have never been so dissapointed, and frustrated, with a piece of audio kit ever.


----------



## ravin199

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *head hunter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok tired of it now, anyone want to buy a brand new unused 02, I have had it over a week. and as of yet have not heard it, I have tried everything, I now have this key file from musiland, I have loaded everything twice, whenever i click on the musiland program activation bar, all I get is nothing, the computer just goes back to the desktop screen.

 This thing is just to complex, I need something I can plug in and it works, or the driver disc works properly, I have never been so dissapointed, and frustrated, with a piece of audio kit ever._

 


 I suggest you review your drivers for your computer, it may be a sound driver conflict. Maybe by disabling onboard sound and fiddling with settings to make the musiland default. And or it could be your usb drivers, i would definately be trying the installing it on another computer and see how it goes.

 Also you may want to check to see if the installation is completing properly, and running MlCyMon.exe in the processes tab. If not try restarting and see if it auto loads.

 Try downloading the firmware update tool again. If you havent loaded the key to the tool ( license.key should be in the same folder as that firmware update tool) you won't be able to use the newer driver. You could also try using an older driver say, 1.0.3.2 instead just to confirm the functionality of the unit. This will elimate efforts to update firmware.

 But you may need to spend abit of time, giving people here detailed information about your problems. And the process you have taken to do this. Without this information we can't help you. Also me and many other people have had no problems installing or running the musiland, which might be an indication that you have not set it up properly.


----------



## head hunter

what i have done so far is printed the instructions from Cool fun Gadget, so I had something to follow, then downloaded, 1.06 driver, then the firmware update, created the licence.dat file, e.mailed it to musiland, then added their attatchment to, MICyMonAct, I have a program that says musiland monitor, when I click on it, message comes up, asking if you want to allow progam, I click on allow, the message dissapears, and absolutely nothing happens.


----------



## head hunter

Ok have set the whole thing up, on my p.c as suggested, and guess what, yep it's working, the pc is 6 yrs old, the laptop 8 months, go figure, I really need this thing to work via the laptop, the pc, is running XP pro, the laptop Vista Home prem, the laptop is obviously under warranty, is their any obvious fault that would cause it not to play ball, it is a compaq presario CQ 70 which is fairly low end these days.

 many many thanks for all advice so far, I could never, with my limited computer skills, due to advancing age, have hoped to have got this running without this forum.


----------



## ravin199

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *head hunter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok have set the whole thing up, on my p.c as suggested, and guess what, yep it's working, the pc is 6 yrs old, the laptop 8 months, go figure, I really need this thing to work via the laptop, the pc, is running XP pro, the laptop Vista Home prem, the laptop is obviously under warranty, is their any obvious fault that would cause it not to play ball, it is a compaq presario CQ 70 which is fairly low end these days.

 many many thanks for all advice so far, I could never, with my limited computer skills, due to advancing age, have hoped to have got this running without this forum._

 

Alrite so we have confirmed the musiland works. When you installed the musiland on your desktop computer, what driver did you install? 1.0.6.0?

 When you have updated the firmware, you only need to do it once. Once it is updated, you can then install just the driver onto any computer you use the musiland with.

 NOTE: This is a big note, you can only update the firmware on a 32bit version of windows, so this means Windows XP 32bit and Vista 32bit. I have vista premium 64bit and it is unable to run on my computer, which forced me to use my other desktop which is windows xp 32bit. But once the musiland's firmware is updated you can install the driver onto your 64bit version and the device will work fine. No need to update firmware again, this means the whole process of using MICyMonAct and licence.dat + licence.key.

 I really think this is your problem, either your trying to run the firmware update more then once or you couldnt update the firmware on your laptop which could possibly be vista 64bit.

 If this is the case, you will be able to update the firmware on your desktop. You can test this has worked by installing the 1.0.6.0 driver on your desktop and see if the musiland works after your firmware update. 

 Then if this is successful, try installing the 1.0.6.0 driver onto your laptop and see how this works.


----------



## head hunter

Hi Ravin, the version I used was 1.06.0, in both instances, I tried doing exactly the same on the PC, as I had done on the laptop, if that didn't work, I was then going to roll back to an earlier version eg 1.03, but no need, it worked straight away and according to Control Panel-System, on the laptop the Vista is 32bit.


----------



## lxxl

I have received my 02US and I have emailed them with my license.dat, 02US and serial number, but it has been a day and all I am getting on the reply is "Your email has been received, please wait for reply."

 Did I do something wrong or am I suppose to wait this long?

 PS. Waiting for this email is very annoying.


----------



## denydog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lxxl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did I do something wrong or am I suppose to wait this long?_

 

A day or two, or three is not uncommon.


----------



## JHHEADFI

Hi Head Hunter,
 If you're not successful and want to part with it, PM sent.

 Thank you

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *head hunter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok tired of it now, anyone want to buy a brand new unused 02, I have had it over a week. and as of yet have not heard it, I have tried everything, I now have this key file from musiland, I have loaded everything twice, whenever i click on the musiland program activation bar, all I get is nothing, the computer just goes back to the desktop screen.

 This thing is just to complex, I need something I can plug in and it works, or the driver disc works properly, I have never been so dissapointed, and frustrated, with a piece of audio kit ever._


----------



## JHHEADFI

If you bought from CoolFunGadget, check out his ebay account. Says he'll be back after Dec 04. Hopefully that's all it is. Doesn't help to prolong the wait as I'm interested in buying one myself.

 coolfungadget.com


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lxxl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have received my 02US and I have emailed them with my license.dat, 02US and serial number, but it has been a day and all I am getting on the reply is "Your email has been received, please wait for reply."

 Did I do something wrong or am I suppose to wait this long?

 PS. Waiting for this email is very annoying._


----------



## denydog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JHHEADFI* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you bought from CoolFunGadget, check out his ebay account. Says he'll be back after Dec 04. Hopefully that's all it is. Doesn't help to prolong the wait as I'm interested in buying one myself._

 

I believe coolfungadget is an ebay seller, not employed by Musiland that I know of. The license key comes from Musiland, and their instructions say they keep normal (for Bejing) working hours. 

*"* 8, we will reply your mail _in business time _using activate@musiland.com.cn, it will include a 'License.key' file as an attachment... *"*

 My license key took three days to arrive, and yes it can be annoying to have to wait for it, since some people seem to get theirs in hours. But waiting a day or so is not a big deal. They are on the other side of the world and may be sleeping.


----------



## mmerrill99

If you look at the world clock - it is 5:30 am in Bejing now


----------



## lxxl

It took 3 days to get my key 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I finally got it, the volume is noticeable louder now after the firmware update.


----------



## godlyatheist

just wanted people to know the 02 can be had for as low as $120 shipped on ebay using bing cash back


----------



## oblivious

whats the bing cash back>??


----------



## riffer

Tried about three times to install this device (Musiland Monitor 01 USD) without any luck. Is there some sort of mystical sequence that has to be followed to get this thing working?

 I've gotten as far as it showing up in Device Mannager with a bunch of !'s for unrecognized devices below it.

 Windows XP. Driver 1.0.3.2

*Edit* Okay - got it. hardware install kept on hanging, first on something about "firmware update" then on "Musiland Monitor 01" or something like that. I just kept rebooting with the device attached and everything eventually sorted itself out.


----------



## lxxl

After about 50 hours, Monitor 02 starts to sound really good, and I only have my Senn HD201 with me atm. In about 3 weeks I'll have a M3 hooked up along with my HD580, we'll see how that will sound.


----------



## 120717

This looks like a good deal. I'm going to get a Little Dot Mk IV SE or MK VII, does this have line-level output via RCA to use with an amp like those? If it does, how would I use it?


----------



## az2123

Just read through 14 pages of this thread... where are the impressions/comparisons? It seems more like a troubleshooting FAQ more than anything else.


----------



## head hunter

Hi everybody, finally got the thing to work on laptop, had to reformatt hardrive, and reload windows, and reload all software, has had about 30 hrs on it now, sounds great for the 89 quid I payed for it, what is the best software to use to get dolby headphone in best quality, I understand the 02 can handle it


----------



## kite7

I'm looking to buy the Musiland 02 over the Essence STX as a replacement for my X-fi Xtrememusic sound card. Would the Musiland be suitable as a permanent replacement for my internal sound card?

 It seems that some people are having issues getting this thing to work rather than spending time listening to it.


----------



## lxxl

People are have problems because they are installing the new drivers before getting the new firmware key, and it takes a few days; the 02 won't work at all with newer drivers if your firmware isn't up to date. However it shouldn't be a problem installing the older drivers to "test drive" the DAC until then.


----------



## kite7

I've read about that, hopefully I don't run into any issues and brick it. Did you buy from CoolFunGadget?

 By the way, do you still use your X-Fi for music after getting the Musiland? I have a X-Fi but I don't really care too much about EAX in gaming anymore unlike a few years ago when I had some cheap logitech 5.1 speakers.


----------



## lxxl

Nope, only used the X-Fi so I can get a clean fed to my D10 through optical.


----------



## justin520520

Could you please tell me how to use the function inside the program? That belows are:

 System
 =======

 Mixer
 -----
 Analog CH. SYNC

 Digital CH. SYNC

 WDMSYNC

 ASIOSYNC



 Advance
 -------
 SR Control

 ASIO Buffer


 MMDI
 ====
 HF-Box
 HD-Box

 Please advise me. thank you.


----------



## kite7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lxxl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nope, only used the X-Fi so I can get a clean fed to my D10 through optical._

 

Comparing the X-Fi and Musiland for gaming, do you notice much difference in the way sound effects are produced? I'm still sitting on the fence here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I read somewhere that using a usb DAC is not that ideal for general purpose as in multitasking on a desktop, if this is true I'll need to settle for a sound card since I do so much more than just listening to music on my computer.


----------



## kite7

Said screw it and pulled the trigger on the Musiland 02 as every owner of both Musiland 02 and Essence STX said the Musiland is better than op amp upgraded STX and that alone is enough to convince me to buy it.


----------



## SHLim

Have anyone here tried the Musiland 02 on Intel Atom netebook? Does it work... any drop out etc? 
 Well, together with 1-2TB external HDD or wireless network, the Atom look set to be a quiet and cheap music server that take little space.


----------



## lxxl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kite7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Comparing the X-Fi and Musiland for gaming, do you notice much difference in the way sound effects are produced? I'm still sitting on the fence here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I read somewhere that using a usb DAC is not that ideal for general purpose as in multitasking on a desktop, if this is true I'll need to settle for a sound card since I do so much more than just listening to music on my computer._

 

Musiland 02 is more like a USB DAC rather then a gaming sound card, so there isn't any 3D emulators that X-Fi cards do; I personally found EAX overrated anyway and I never used them.

 Unless you have a really old PC with minimal ram, I seriously doubt you'll have a problem mulitiasking with your computer. Regardless all sound cards takes up part of your CPU power to process, some X-Fi cards have X-ram to take some of the process load off but there is still processing no matter.


----------



## kite7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lxxl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Musiland 02 is more like a USB DAC rather then a gaming sound card, so there isn't any 3D emulators that X-Fi cards do; I personally found EAX overrated anyway and I never used them.

 Unless you have a really old PC with minimal ram, I seriously doubt you'll have a problem mulitiasking with your computer. Regardless all sound cards takes up part of your CPU power to process, some X-Fi cards have X-ram to take some of the process load off but there is still processing no matter._

 

Sounds good, this is what I've been thinking. I never really cared about EAX and I had a feeling my quad core cpu can handle multitasking with ease


----------



## thebathingape

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lxxl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Musiland 02 is more like a USB DAC rather then a gaming sound card, so there isn't any 3D emulators that X-Fi cards do; I personally found EAX overrated anyway and I never used them.

 Unless you have a really old PC with minimal ram, I seriously doubt you'll have a problem mulitiasking with your computer. Regardless all sound cards takes up part of your CPU power to process, some X-Fi cards have X-ram to take some of the process load off but there is still processing no matter._

 

I agree.

 I use a Cambridge Audio Dacmagic on USB for gaming and it works much better than what i had previously (x-fi/Xonar D2x). The reason is probably because of no bloated software (Creative argh) and no hardware acceleration of audio in vista/windows 7 so the x-fi is abit pointless. 
 I never used any 3d effects from the soundcards either since i think it sounds rubbish compared to just clean normal sounds. I used EAX back in the day but its pretty obsolete now.

 With the Dac, only the driver is installed with no apps, and it works great. Game devs use the effects in software now anyways so i dont feel like i am missing anything.

 With win xp i can understand using an x-fi, but not anymore with Vista/Win7.

 I have a Musiland USD1 on the way so i will see how that works in games soon!


----------



## Uri Cohen

Well after owning it for about two months the only thing that I can say that this little DAC is amazing. High rez audio and the great price.

 If you are thinking about buying it I would recommend get an amp for your headphones. I got the Little Dot I+ for my SR225i and I couldn't be any happier.

 I hope I don't get upgradeits.


----------



## debitsohn

decided to feel the wrath of my wife and purchase one of these today. i wonder how much difference it will make with my setup.


----------



## kite7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HyperDuel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well after owning it for about two months the only thing that I can say that this little DAC is amazing. High rez audio and the great price.

 If you are thinking about buying it I would recommend get an amp for your headphones. I got the Little Dot I+ for my SR225i and I couldn't be any happier.

 I hope I don't get upgradeits._

 

How did you find the built in amp with the SR225? I'm planning on getting a standalone amp but sometime later


----------



## lxxl

I run my SRH840 and MS1 with it's built in, and it sounds pretty good. After firmware update, all I need is around 10% power for my SRH840/MS1


----------



## Uri Cohen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kite7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How did you find the built in amp with the SR225? I'm planning on getting a standalone amp but sometime later_

 

It was good but not great. It does amp the Grado in good levels but I need that extra push that only an external amp can provide.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *debitsohn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_decided to feel the wrath of my wife and purchase one of these today. i wonder how much difference it will make with my setup._

 

You finally pulled the trigger. hehe I'll be getting one soon as soon as I can find a buyer for my dac.


----------



## Uri Cohen

I would also like to say that if you decide to upgrade the DAC I would still recommend keeping the Monitor 02 US because it also does a great job doing digital outputs. The Monitor 01 US is great for USB > SPDIF but with the Monitor 02 US uses its own power supply so USB > SPDIF on the Monitor 02 US should be a lot better than the Monitor 01 US.


----------



## debitsohn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You finally pulled the trigger. hehe I'll be getting one soon as soon as I can find a buyer for my dac._

 

yea. i need to stop getting recommendations from you! hahah jk thanks for the heads up. i am positive this dac will be awesome for the price.


----------



## BoogieWoogie

Regarding my post here I'm looking for a DAC 300$ max to make the next jump from onboard sound for my MS1 and this Looks interesting.

 Does it support Windows Seven Ultimate 64 bits?
 Can I turn off the amp ?
 Does it work on Europe or needs an adapter ?
 Finally hows this compared to the compass ?


----------



## Uri Cohen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BoogieWoogie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Regarding my post here I'm looking for a DAC 300$ max to make the next jump from onboard sound for my MS1 and this Looks interesting.

 Does it support Windows Seven Ultimate 64 bits?
 Can I turn off the amp ?
 Does it work on Europe or needs an adapter ?_

 

The drivers for the DAC will only work in 32-bit Windows. 

 You can turn off the DAC by either using the RCA out or Digital Out.

 You will most likely need a plug converter and a stepdown.


----------



## BoogieWoogie

what a shame


----------



## Uri Cohen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BoogieWoogie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what a shame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

A plug converter and a stepdown shouldn't cost that much. 

 The amp only works if using the headphone jacks.


----------



## BoogieWoogie

The problem is the 64 bits since its what I use on mine laptop so isnt an option.


----------



## lxxl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BoogieWoogie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does it work on Europe or needs an adapter ?_

 

Outside of the box it saids, 85～265V，50/60Hz, also on their website. (if you can read chinese), if you order from ebay, you can ask for an adapter from the seller.


----------



## kite7

I just received my 02 US and I'm pretty blown away by it. It's quite a step up from my modded X-Fi just through my bx5a, and through the headphone jack it powers my HD580 quite well. I hope to have more impressions but right now I'm just sitting back and enjoying what I've been impatiently waiting for over a week


----------



## debitsohn

uhoh.. doesnt work with 64bit? at all? :|


----------



## kite7

Works fine here on Windows 7 64-bit, however you can only upgrade the firmware on a 32-bit OS


----------



## Sharinglungs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kite7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Works fine here on Windows 7 64-bit, *however you can only upgrade the firmware on a 32-bit OS*_

 

Huh? I managed to update my firmware on Vista 64 bit and I'm now using my Monitor 02 with the latest drivers on Windows 7 64 bit perfectly fine. Here's the the link for the latest firmwares and instructions Index of /musiland


----------



## kite7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sharinglungs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Huh? I managed to update my firmware on Vista 64 bit and I'm now using my Monitor 02 with the latest drivers on Windows 7 64 bit perfectly fine. Here's the the link for the latest firmwares and instructions Index of /musiland_

 

Did read that, in fact it states

  Quote:


 6. The firmware update program only works on 32-bit Windows. Please run the program under 32-bit Windows. 
 

I personally haven't tried but that's what I assumed from reading the above step


----------



## fenixdown110

Do you need updates to run it on 64 bit Vista and 7?


----------



## kite7

No I did not need to update my DAC to use it on Winodws 7 64-bit but I will probably update the firmware later to use newer drivers.


----------



## fenixdown110

Okay. Good to know when I make the switch.


----------



## debitsohn

seriously... i just want it to work with win 7. i can update firmware when they release it. cant wait! want to upgrade next... cable?


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *debitsohn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_seriously... i just want it to work with win 7. i can update firmware when they release it. cant wait! want to upgrade next... cable?_

 

Go balanced and then after that, electrostatics.


----------



## kite7

I updated my firmware. I was surprised that I received my key within 10 minutes of e-mailing my license.dat file. Driver 1.0.7.0 gives me crackling problems on the right channel (almost gave me a heart attack thinking the firmware update screwed up the DAC), so I'm back to 1.0.3.2 which is the same driver I used before the firmware update.


----------



## ffromgrace

had problems flashing but got it to work so if anyone had problems: make sure that folder MlCyMonAct contains *exactly* License.dat, License.key and the two .exes - no more, no less.


----------



## lxxl

kite7, try 1.0.6.0


----------



## kite7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lxxl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_kite7, try 1.0.6.0_

 

Tried 1.0.6.0 and it works fine. Is there any point in keeping up to date with the drivers? Everything seems to be working (at least analog since I don't use digital) even with 1.0.3.2 (The sound is the same compared to 1.0.6.0, no worse no better) and there's no change log for each new driver version.


----------



## Sharinglungs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kite7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tried 1.0.6.0 and it works fine. Is there any point in keeping up to date with the drivers? Everything seems to be working (at least analog since I don't use digital) even with 1.0.3.2 (The sound is the same compared to 1.0.6.0, no worse no better) and there's no change log for each new driver version._

 

Aside form stability issues that arise with certain drivers, I'd have to say I don't think it's necessary to keep the drivers up to date as long as everything works fine with older drivers.


----------



## kite7

If it ain't broke, don't fix it gotcha


----------



## BoogieWoogie

I want to make sure its gonna work 100% on 7 64 bits..

 I read all thread and all I saw was problems with drivers and firmware.. I would like to see some sound reviews.


----------



## az2123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BoogieWoogie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I want to make sure its gonna work 100% on 7 64 bits..

 I read all thread and all I saw was problems with drivers and firmware.. I would like to see some sound reviews._

 

Yeah, I agree. Where are all the reviews? It'd be nice if all the thread hijackers left and made their own separate troubleshooting thread considering that this thread should mainly be about impressions/reviews.

 By the way, has anyone compared the Monitor 02 with the Gamma-1?


----------



## kite7

I may write a review but only after I've spent at least a week with it. Not everyone feels capable of sitting down and analyzing sound ( we all know how hard it can be sometimes describing sound and how easy it is to just say it sounds "good") thus probably no reviews


----------



## chinesekiwi

A quick question but important:

 Can the Musiland process EAX via optical or digital out?
 Anyone tried this, I'm pretty sure it can but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## lxxl

I don't believe musiland drivers support EAX, unless you can find a software to do it. Why would you want EAX anyway?


----------



## pimped_her_out

this sounds like it could be an answer to my situation. I have some dumb questions tho:

 1. Is there a problem with using this with Vista 64 bit? I notice some had issues with the drivers etc. Is the latest drivers able to install on a PC with Vist 64? If not, how vital are the latest drivers? Is it possible to use the DAC with 1 of the older drivers?

 2. Can some give me a basic explanation of the process once the musiland arrives? I see something about sending e-mails etc but Im not sure what all this means. I was hoping for soemthing u could plug in str8 away and start using... is this not the case?

 3. I see it has 2 headphone sockets. Does this mean you can have 2 headphones connected at the same time? So 2 people could be listening to different headphones at the same time? 

 4. How would I connect my 2.1 PC speakers to this? Is it just a matter of connecting the subwoofer to 1 of the headphone jacks and then connecting the subwoofer to the 2 speakers? Or would it be better just to leave my PC speaker subwoofer connected to the motherboard like I have it now.

 5. I see a lot of discussion about Foobar2k settings and upsampling etc etc. I currently use Foobar2k but Im not sure about what settings are needed in order to get the best performance.

 6. Lastly I have DT880 32 ohm headphones. Would these be ok to drive without an amp connected to it with the musiland? I might eventually get a corda swing or something like that but in the meantime I hope this can be a decent solution

 Once again sorry for all the noob questions!


----------



## kite7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pimped_her_out* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this sounds like it could be an answer to my situation. I have some dumb questions tho:

 1. Is there a problem with using this with Vista 64 bit? I notice some had issues with the drivers etc. Is the latest drivers able to install on a PC with Vist 64? If not, how vital are the latest drivers? Is it possible to use the DAC with 1 of the older drivers?_

 

I'm on Windows 7 64-bit which isn't too different from Vista and there are no issues and I'm not using the latest drivers right now since things work fine with version 1.0.3.2

  Quote:


 2. Can some give me a basic explanation of the process once the musiland arrives? I see something about sending e-mails etc but Im not sure what all this means. I was hoping for soemthing u could plug in str8 away and start using... is this not the case? 
 

You don't need to send an email to them if you don't plan on using the latest drivers by updating to the latest firmware ( You need the firmware update if you want to use drivers newer than version 1.0.5.0, you can still use old drivers after the firmware update as well ). I updated mine just for the heck of it though I had no problems with it before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. You can use it right away actually buy using the drivers on the CD provided.

  Quote:


 3. I see it has 2 headphone sockets. Does this mean you can have 2 headphones connected at the same time? So 2 people could be listening to different headphones at the same time? 
 

Yes you can use two headphones at the same time. The one labelled #1 is used for driving headphones 100 ohm to 300 ohm and #2 is for anything below that. I have my 300 ohm sennheiser 580 connected to 1 and 32 ohm grado connected to 2

  Quote:


 4. How would I connect my 2.1 PC speakers to this? Is it just a matter of connecting the subwoofer to 1 of the headphone jacks and then connecting the subwoofer to the 2 speakers? Or would it be better just to leave my PC speaker subwoofer connected to the motherboard like I have it now. 
 

Use line out (RCA outputs at the front colored white and red for left and right respectively). I assume your PC speakers use a 3.5mm jack, so you should buy a male RCA stereo to 3.5mm female adapter. I don't recommend plugging it into the headphone jacks.

  Quote:


 5. I see a lot of discussion about Foobar2k settings and upsampling etc etc. I currently use Foobar2k but Im not sure about what settings are needed in order to get the best performance. 
 

Use the ASIO driver, up sampling is not necessary. To me, there's really no difference between WDM and ASIO. For my previous sound card there was a difference but no difference here. In the windows control panel in the sound section, i set my sample rate and bit rate to 44.1khz and 24-bit. Didn't hear any difference setting the sample rate to 192khz.

  Quote:


 6. Lastly I have DT880 32 ohm headphones. Would these be ok to drive without an amp connected to it with the musiland? I might eventually get a corda swing or something like that but in the meantime I hope this can be a decent solution

 Once again sorry for all the noob questions! 
 

If I'm driving my 300 ohm sennheisers, I'm sure you'll be fine with your 32 ohm beyers. I'm planning to get a standalone amp later as well but for now I find it sufficient.

 I've also looked into the MD10, and I'm not sure how it compares to the 02US as a DAC but specification wise the amplifier is more powerful (140mW on 02USD vs 500mW on the MD10). I went with the 02USD since it's cheaper really and couldn't be happier


----------



## pimped_her_out

Thanks for all the answers. Seems like it could be ideal for me. 1 last question. What happens if you have headphones and speakers plugged in at the same time. I imagine the sound would only come out of the headphones.

 About the MD10 it looks like it might be an all-in one type thing but probably the 02US is better as a DAC if you intend on getting a standalone amp to go with it. Wish I could find a direct comparison somewhere.


----------



## kite7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pimped_her_out* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for all the answers. Seems like it could be ideal for me. 1 last question. What happens if you have headphones and speakers plugged in at the same time. I imagine the sound would only come out of the headphones.

 About the MD10 it looks like it might be an all-in one type thing but probably the 02US is better as a DAC if you intend on getting a standalone amp to go with it. Wish I could find a direct comparison somewhere._

 

In the Musiland software, you can only output either line out or headphones and not both simultaneously so you can only use either your speakers or headphones one at a time. What I find convenient is that the software remembers the volume setting for line out and headphones, so I don't have to change the volume each time I swap between the outputs using the software.

 The chances of someone having both the MD10 and 02USD is very low I suppose, you just have to make a decision yourself based on readings.


----------



## pimped_her_out

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kite7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In the Musiland software, you can only output either line out or headphones and not both simultaneously so you can only use either your speakers or headphones one at a time. What I find convenient is that the software remembers the volume setting for line out and headphones, so I don't have to change the volume each time I swap between the outputs using the software._

 

Ok let me see if I understand correctly. You can have the speakers and the headphones plugged into it at the same time but depending on what you set in the software the sound will only come from 1 or the other. So in order to switch between speakers and headphones you just need to do something in the software rather than unplug the headphones and then plug in the speakers?

 And hopefully the last question from me. What happens to the onboard soundcard when you connect the musiland. I mean for things like movies or youtube stuff will it still be through onboard or does it automatically go through the musiland DAC? Is there setting I need to change in order to completely deactivate the onboard soundcard or something?


----------



## wali

So, whats the conclusion, this or the ASUS Xonar ST?

 Come on people.


----------



## pimped_her_out

It's hard to buy it when only 2 people have really given any sort of review or description of it. Macrog and chinesekiwi are the only ones. No1 else seems to have said much about it in terms of sound quality.


----------



## wali

I read this bit and then i pulled the plug. we shall see what happens. 

Musiland 02 Monitor US > Asus Essence STX (ya really!) - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## pimped_her_out

Again that thread is just 1 opinion. No1 else who had it has said anything in detail describing it. Im itching to get this, I just wish there was a few more people who owned it and had a kind word to say about it.


----------



## kite7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pimped_her_out* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok let me see if I understand correctly. You can have the speakers and the headphones plugged into it at the same time but depending on what you set in the software the sound will only come from 1 or the other. So in order to switch between speakers and headphones you just need to do something in the software rather than unplug the headphones and then plug in the speakers?_

 

Correct. I have both speakers and headphones connected to the 02US and use the software to switch the output between the two.

  Quote:


 And hopefully the last question from me. What happens to the onboard soundcard when you connect the musiland. I mean for things like movies or youtube stuff will it still be through onboard or does it automatically go through the musiland DAC? Is there setting I need to change in order to completely deactivate the onboard soundcard or something? 
 

All sound will go through the musiland. You don't need to do anything about the onboard sound. For me when I installed the musiland, it automatically became the default sound device. If I ever wanted to use onboard again ( for who knows why) , I can simply just set the default sound device back to my onboard realtek through the control panel > sounds in windows. If you relaly want to deactivate the onboard sound entirely you can uninstall the drivers and go to your motherboard bios and disable it there. I don't see any benefit in doing that though, there's no conflict between the musiland and my onboard.

 Honestly I just took chinesekiwi's mini review as the truth and just went for it. When he said it's better than an upgraded STX I took his word for it and now here I am. If I were to write a review, would there even be any point in comparing it against onboard sound? or should I just compared it with my zune or x-fi?

 I can write a review soon , maybe even later today if I had time because the differences between any sources I've owned compared to this is very clear and easy for me to differentiate


----------



## pimped_her_out

kite, thanks for addressing all my questions. I think I will probably buy it and see how it goes. 1 of the things that Im looking for is something which will be easy and simple to use with out too much hassles. Idealy something with no dirvers or software at all - but that's probably not possible lol.

 I guess I'd like to hear from people who have bought it whether they are happy with it or not and also how it compares to a modern day onboard sound card, as that is what I am using currently. 

 Cheers


----------



## kite7

I'm currently in the mist of writing a review mainly against the x-fi, but I'll tell you there is no aspect onboard sound excels over any decent sound card let alone a DAC.


----------



## macrog

I can not see any reason why some one would purchase a Xonar Essence St over a Musiland Monitor 02us.

 The ST costs more (then there is the cost of upgrading the opamps)

 Even with upgraded opamps the ST is only as good as the monitor 02us not better.

 The musiland gets the dac out of the horribly noisy environment of the PC

 The musiland has the option of outputing its digital signal at the same frequency as the source (The ST wont do this automatically)

 I am currently using my monitor 02us to get a digital signal from usb of my computer and output it via coaxial to my audio-gd reference 1 dac. The sound quality is superb.

 I am waiting for my m2tech hiface to arrive which I hope will be even better than the musiland for this task. If not I am fully content anyway.

 regards

 macrog


----------



## kite7

*Musiland 02 US review*

 Features (listed from coolfungadgets)
 •High speed USB connection
 •Independent power module provides pure and strong power supply
 •Independent APU MU6010 for 24 bit/192kHz audio processing
 •High quality S/PDIF transmitter
 •Optical toslink & coaxial RCA digital output
 •Stereo RCA, 3.5mm headphone analog output
 •Headphone 1 is for medium/high resistance headphones
 •Headphone 2 is for low resistance headphones
 •Support 24bit/192kHz digital output
 •Specialized ASIO driver - support Windows XP, Windows Vista and Windows 7
 •Aluminum alloy chassis for minimum interference


 I have been using my X-Fi for 3 or 4 years now. I've also upgraded the opamps to LM4562 (improved high end details and transparency over onboard sound, less edgy but vocals still sounded a bit "digitalized" if you get me) and decoupled the capacitors for about 2 years now. The 02 US sounds like an improvement far greater than the jump from onboard sound to a modded X-Fi, to me it really felt like the next step.

 I don't really feel like there's any point in comparing my onboard realtek "high definition" audio as it's fairly low end (harsh, lack of resolution and dry) such that my zune and sansa clip sound better (greater dynamics , greater soundstage and generally more detailed)

 I mainly listen to rock,alternative,classic,electronic,piano pieces and once in a while pop just for the heck of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My volume settings on the 02US
 SR-225 : 29/100 socket #2
 HD580 : 37/100 socket #1
 BX5a: 40/100 Line Out

 Volume on X-Fi to achieve the same loudness as the 02US
 SR-225 : 34/100
 HD580 : 50/100
 BX5a 42/100

*Musiland software interface and windows settings*









*Sound comparison*
 02US vs opamp upgraded X-Fi Xtrememusic 

 Headphone used : Grado SR-225 (X-Fi cannot drive my HD580 adequately, sounds quite anemic I should say)
 No dedicated amp was used

 Speakers : M-Audio BX5a

 The first thing apparent between the two is the instrument decay and texture. For the X-Fi I can't distinguish timbre well at all , the 02US really fleshes it out for a violin,saxophone,flute,clarinet and piano for example. As I know, it is not only the pitch or tone that makes me able to distinguish an instrument, it's much of the texture. The X-Fi has wide soundstage compared to onboard, however the depth is further improved on the 02US as well as the width ( the depth was a more noticeable change than width). Instruments have a more apparent occupation in space; X-Fi sounds cluttered in comparison. The vocals on the 02US are great, and sound natural without a hint of edginess or graininess. The X-Fi presentation of vocals ( can be smooth and rough at times) vary through a variety of recordings but the 02 US manages to keep its smooth vocal characteristic a constant. I didn't notice anything too different about the distance of vocals between the two sources. Everything sounds so well together, the layers of instruments and vocals blend in together well without losing any detail and does not become a mess. It is really a bliss listening to vocals on the 02US unlike any other sources I have

 The 02US is able to be very detailed (again the decay and timbre is beyond the X-Fi) and crisp in even complex passages where the X-Fi loses midrange detail and separation creating a small mess. Like many source upgrades, I find myself hearing new details and for details that were already there, stood out even more. The separation in the strumming of an acoustic guitar for example is good on the X-Fi but 02US manages to bring out even more distinction between each pluck. Also passages of music pieces when the choir comes in, the 02US makes it noticeable there are more singers there with the choir; the X-Fi makes it seem as if the choir is short a few voices. The 02US is easily able to dissect small details and present them, where the X-Fi isn't able to discern them at all.

 The 02US is able to keep its composure of sounding smooth, detailed and transparent at all times. Although the 02US is smooth sounding, it is capable of making guitars in rock sound lively. Drums have a dynamic snap and cymbals actually shimmer. Pianos notes have body, tone and decay not distinctively apparent on the X-Fi. I can't stress how smooth flowing the sound is compared to the X-Fi, it really needs to be heard than described. It does so without being mellow,boring,overly gentle or lacking in dynamics, and has rhythm. I can even listen to the 02US at a slightly higher volume because of how non-fatiguing it sounds.

 Regarding the highs, I have always wanted more out of the X-Fi despite the improvement by replacing the opamps. It didn't have that sparkle and is tad shrill. 02US remedied this for me, violins really "sing" and something like a triangle instrument had the sparkle on its initial hit. Lastly, the low end frequencies on both are comparable but in terms of impact the 02US has the edge creating greater dynamics which is nice for kick drums for one. Bass in some songs had a tighter and more controlled punch to it compared to m X-Fi which is more loose.

 If I had to pick a word to roughly sum up both sources

 X-Fi : Artificial
 02US : Natural

 Anyone coming from onboard sound to the 02US should be quite impressed, as if I wasn't already impressed enough coming from my X-Fi.

 I've been listening to my older and new tunes of late and sometimes I couldn't stop listening to music even when I had to sleep, sound is pretty addicting they say.

 Sorry if the review seems rushed, might have been since I couldn't think about more to write about


----------



## pimped_her_out

Hey great review mate. Very helpful for me. To make it even more beneficial could you tell us what equipment you have used with it? Headphones, speakers, amps etc? Can you comment on the headphone out socket? Does it provide ample volume etc?

 Cheers


----------



## kite7

Added to the review

 It's plenty loud, however it's not really an indication of how well it's being driven. I don't think I'll know until I get myself an amp. Even my Zune can make my 300 ohm HD580 loud but it sounds very boring, dull and two dimensional compared to it being driven on my 02US.


----------



## pimped_her_out

Thanks mate, that review is very helpful indeed. I just pulled the trigger and bought it on ebay for AUD$160 including delivery. The best part is I can stop researching now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No doubt in 2 weeks time when it arrives I will have more questions about how to get it up and running!


----------



## kite7

No problem

 I added pictures in the review post of the musiland software interface, those little rectangles with the words SYNC,MUTE,ANA,DIG,LINE,HP are pressable buttons.

 The installation was quite straightforward for me. Plug in the 02US via usb to computer, run driver setup.exe, restart computer and voila then there will be a M icon by the system tray, which is the software.


----------



## maKe

Just bought one...now waiting for it to arrive.

 Hope to get a good boost in sq with my speaker gear over 5year old audigy board.


----------



## hasanyuceer

Is there anyone compared Musiland 02 with uDac? Which is better via USB?


----------



## maKe

Hey I was also wondering what is the max length of USB cable when connecting Musiland to PC? I need some major length because I'm doing complete makeover in my room, so it's going to be acoustically better for music listening and I want to keep my computer away from listening place.

 Is 3 to 5 meters too much or do I really need shorter one? This way I can builb shorter analog RCA cables from good materials without making overhuge cables. Building my own quadraspire style hifi rack also so I can place the DAC and amp on it.


----------



## lxxl

I can tell you that USB extension most likely won't work. I tried with one and I can't control the volume / switch between HP and line out. However the extension wasn't a high quality one and that might be the problem.


----------



## maKe

I meant just one single long usb cable with both male ends. Don't know yet what the distance needs to be, but somewhere in the 3-5m range I suppose.


----------



## macrog

I found that going to a shorter usb cable (the one that comes with musiland 01usd) brought an improvement in sound quality so it is probably worth measuring exactly how long a cable you need and getting that length. A piece of string should work to quantify length needed.

 Wouldn't it be great if musiland made a monitor 02us with socketed opamps to give the option of opamp rolling?


----------



## maKe

Ehh, and I just thought that USB cables can't make any difference in SQ. It's going to be a trade off anyway, either long usb cable or long rca cable. I can hear some differences in analog rca interconnects on very good systems, so I try to have them mostly max 2m in length.

 Plus it would also be cool to have the musiland on my rack under the amp, and computer miles away hiding in a corner.


----------



## macrog

I wasn't expecting the usb cable length to make a difference and was a bit pissed that it did.

 I have a quiet computer sitting next to my stereo rack.

 I'm thinking about changing to an m-itx case in the stereo rack looking like a piece of hifi gear

 macrog


----------



## kite7

Not sure how a usb cable would affect the sound quality but there's a thread if anyone would like to read a debate

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f21/us...uality-364565/

 Found my 6ft extension and from a quick test, I don't hear any changes. If it's there it may be something minor and if that's the case, I would just dismiss it as placebo. Maybe if I sat there with my full concentration then I might be able to but from a quick listen, nothing worth losing sleep over.

 Now I may be willing to try a belkin gold cable, but I'm not quite settled on cable quality. I'm not a real believer of cables unless the cable is utterly junk from the dollar store in the first place.


----------



## maKe

Oh great,

 Now why I just can't own a simple laptop, but a huge and noisy watercooled pc instead that doesn't fit anywhere. This usb cable thing is driving me nuts now. It's like 50/50 battle for differences. Can't afford those high-end cables in longer lengths that costs what, $500 at least. But then again my speakers are in $2500 range and amp in $1000 range. This whole PC thing as sound source gets more and more complicated...

 Or maybe I just could pull "ignorance is bliss" card up my sleeve and be happy with generic belkin cable? Only the length thing confuses me mostly now.


----------



## JHHEADFI

I just recieved my 02US (Christmas gift for myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 I want to thank all the previous posters for taking the time to post info/opinions. If it helps those on the fence, I installed my 02US to my AMD athlon 2100+ home built PC: vintage. Used the RCA connection to my Sony reciever. These then powered two 8 inch ceiling mounted Proficient speakers. I'm not an audiophile to the point where I can describe timbre, etc. Just like food, I know great quality when exposed to it even though I lack the knowledge or reason. This is a very decent step up from my X-fi Extreme mucic PCI card. Not to be hard on my wife but for her to notice a difference speaks a lot for this device. While listening to Garth Brooks (her taste..not mine) she blew me away when she said, "Wow, there's so much depth in his voice". Again, all I did was unplug the X-fi PCI card and switched it to the 02US.

 Because the manual lacks a manual in English, can I ask the experts a few questions to help me further tweak my sound. I'm using the 1.0.7 driver. Luckily my unit didn't say "Invalid" so that means the firmware is the latest and therefore no need to send an email to ask for a licence key. So the questions are as follows:

 1) Do I need Foobar? I like to keep the programs to a minimum, can I get by with Windows Media Player and have all the features (i.e. playback at 24 bit/192khz?)

 2) Under MMDI tab, what does HF box and HD box mean?

 3) Under the Advance tab, for the SR control, if the 192 box is highlighted, does that mean it will play back at 192khz for windows mediaplayer?

 4) Any benefit in the different ASIO buffer (i.e. 5 vs 10 vs 20 vs 40)

 5) My CD came with three additional add ons. What are these for (foo_out_asio, foo_out_ks and foo_input_monkey)? I extracted these files to the desktop and now I have a dll icon. Where do I move these or how do I associate these with foobar? If Foobar plays back better than Windows Mediaplayer, I don't mind making the change over.

 6) Musiland software panel has SYNC button. Which is better or which situation would benefit from it being off or on? NEVER MIND, I THOUGHT THIS HAD TO DO WITH SYNCHRONOUS VS ASYNCHRONOUS DATA TRANSFER. I SEE ALL IT MEANS IS LOCKING LEFT AND RIGHT VOLUME LEVELS. DOOOHHHHHHH!!!!

 7) Lastly, it came with cPlay_20b19 and cyberlink2217D and ttpsetup. Are all these needed? I like to keep programs to a minimum if they aren't needed. Wish there was a manual to help us out.

 Can we create a wiki for basic setup info? Took me 5 minutes to realize I needed to change from LINE to HP on the Musicland software panel to hear the music through the headphone ports. I assumed it was autodetect by simply plugging into the port. I know ASS-U-ME. Leeperry's link for the speaker cracking on page 7 is not working. Was this corrected in the more recent drivers?

 Thanx in advance for any help to my many questions.

 Happy and Safe New Year to everyone!


----------



## frozenfire

Why not spend 250 for a netbook and put your super computer to some other room. If you think the hard drive in the netbook isn't enough, spend another 100 should give you a 1TB even 1.5TB external hd. 

 BTW, I don't know if another high speed usb device will affect the sq of usb sound device.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *maKe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh great,

 Now why I just can't own a simple laptop, but a huge and noisy watercooled pc instead that doesn't fit anywhere. This usb cable thing is driving me nuts now. It's like 50/50 battle for differences. Can't afford those high-end cables in longer lengths that costs what, $500 at least. But then again my speakers are in $2500 range and amp in $1000 range. This whole PC thing as sound source gets more and more complicated...

 Or maybe I just could pull "ignorance is bliss" card up my sleeve and be happy with generic belkin cable? Only the length thing confuses me mostly now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## maKe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *frozenfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why not spend 250 for a netbook and put your super computer to some other room. If you think the hard drive in the netbook isn't enough, spend another 100 should give you a 1TB even 1.5TB external hd. 

 BTW, I don't know if another high speed usb device will affect the sq of usb sound device._

 

Because I hate this never ending spending on audio equipements. There seems to be always "something" that needs a upgrade. Either it is in my head or a real benefit. Right now Can't afford for a laptop, hyper expensive cables etc.

 I was under impression that USB 2.0 is just fine up to 5m if the cable is technically good quality so the bytes don't get lost or messed up and good EMI/RFI shielding from external noises. My gear can pick up differences in analog interconnects and my non-audiophile friends seems to hear it also when we tested different cables.

 Well time will tell me how it's going to sound with longer & shorter cables when I get my Musiland. Maybe I'm just expecting too much from a $150 unit?


----------



## macrog

The monitor 02 delivers heaps for its price. It is one of the best value products in audio I have ever heard. I don't own any piece of audio gear including interconnects or power cables which cost less or delivers more per dollar.

 One of my friends recently put together a system with the monitor 02us as the source where the monitor 02us was less than 1% of the total system cost and it sounds really good. I am used to much more expensive sources some of which cost more than 100 times what the monitor 02us does but I still find it listenable and enjoyable.

 I think you are worrying needlessly.

 macrog


----------



## debitsohn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *macrog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The monitor 02 delivers heaps for its price. It is one of the best value products in audio I have ever heard. I don't own any piece of audio gear including interconnects or power cables which cost less or delivers more per dollar.

 One of my friends recently put together a system with the monitor 02us as the source where the monitor 02us was less than 1% of the total system cost and it sounds really good. I am used to much more expensive sources some of which cost more than 100 times what the monitor 02us does but I still find it listenable and enjoyable.

 I think you are worrying needlessly.

 macrog_

 

thats great to hear! i dont have expensive gear or sources so this should be awesome when it comes.... i cant wait.


----------



## kite7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JHHEADFI* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 1) Do I need Foobar? I like to keep the programs to a minimum, can I get by with Windows Media Player and have all the features (i.e. playback at 24 bit/192khz?)_

 

No you don't. Unless you really believe ASIO makes a difference, by all means use something else. You don't need to set the sample rate to 192khz, upsampling doesn't produce any detectable improvement to me.

  Quote:


 2) Under MMDI tab, what does HF box and HD box mean? 
 

Something to do with S/PDIF output, otherwise no clue

  Quote:


 3) Under the Advance tab, for the SR control, if the 192 box is highlighted, does that mean it will play back at 192khz for windows mediaplayer? 
 

If it's highlighted it should be upsampling to 192khz unless you material is originally recorded at 192khz.

  Quote:


 4) Any benefit in the different ASIO buffer (i.e. 5 vs 10 vs 20 vs 40) 
 

Turning it down reduces latency but may introduce clicks or pops. You don't need to fiddle with it unless you're monitoring with recording software

  Quote:


 5) My CD came with three additional add ons. What are these for (foo_out_asio, foo_out_ks and foo_input_monkey)? I extracted these files to the desktop and now I have a dll icon. Where do I move these or how do I associate these with foobar? If Foobar plays back better than Windows Mediaplayer, I don't mind making the change over. 
 

I believe you put them in your foobar's components folder and if you go to preferences>playback>output iun foobar you can choose ASIO. 

  Quote:


 6) Musiland software panel has SYNC button. Which is better or which situation would benefit from it being off or on? NEVER MIND, I THOUGHT THIS HAD TO DO WITH SYNCHRONOUS VS ASYNCHRONOUS DATA TRANSFER. I SEE ALL IT MEANS IS LOCKING LEFT AND RIGHT VOLUME LEVELS. DOOOHHHHHHH!!!! 
 

Doh indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


 7) Lastly, it came with cPlay_20b19 and cyberlink2217D and ttpsetup. Are all these needed? I like to keep programs to a minimum if they aren't needed. Wish there was a manual to help us out. 
 

Works fine without them, guess they're not needed...

  Quote:


 Can we create a wiki for basic setup info? Took me 5 minutes to realize I needed to change from LINE to HP on the Musicland software panel to hear the music through the headphone ports. I assumed it was autodetect by simply plugging into the port. I know ASS-U-ME. Leeperry's link for the speaker cracking on page 7 is not working. Was this corrected in the more recent drivers? 
 

I thought it was fairly easy , figured it out in less than a minute. I had popping and crackling on the right channel with the 1.0.7.0 drivers but things worked fine for me with 1.0.6.0


----------



## pimped_her_out

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *maKe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe I'm just expecting too much from a $150 unit?_

 

Yeah I'm trying to keep my expectations realistic. I am coming from onboard sound so I am expecting to be able to notice a big difference right away. I think that's a reasonable expectation. If I was upgrading from a decent sound card I would expect to notice small improvements, nothing too massive.

 BTW what is this ASIO that keeps coming up through the thread. I use Foobar but I am pretty sure I don't have ASIO, whatever it is. Is it just a setting in Foobar or something?


----------



## kite7

You're right about the expectations part. I would not call it a day and night difference from a decent sound card to this, it is still a good improvement nonetheless.

 ASIO and WDM are just interfaces between audio apps and the audio devices. You won't have it by default , you'll have to download the dll from foobars website or use the one provided on the musiland CD. I don't believe it makes any differences (ASIO vs WDM) unless you're using windows XP. Windows 7 and Vista has made good improvements in its interfacing with sound over XP.


----------



## pimped_her_out

Sweet. Im using Vista so hopefully that's 1 less thing for me to have to bother with.


----------



## maKe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *macrog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The monitor 02 delivers heaps for its price. It is one of the best value products in audio I have ever heard. I don't own any piece of audio gear including interconnects or power cables which cost less or delivers more per dollar.

 One of my friends recently put together a system with the monitor 02us as the source where the monitor 02us was less than 1% of the total system cost and it sounds really good. I am used to much more expensive sources some of which cost more than 100 times what the monitor 02us does but I still find it listenable and enjoyable.

 I think you are worrying needlessly.

 macrog_

 

Thanks for clearing up. I'm just used mostly to CD-players as a source, and even my old and cheap Marantz CD67 mkII sounded damn great with these speakers few years ago. I enjoyed listening to music back then, not to listen my gear as I do now because it lacks everything what I was used to because of poor source.

 Just hoping to achieve that Marantz quality or atleast close to it with the Musiland. Not gonna worry anymore with the cable dilemma.


----------



## menace2society

Will this work well for a gamer? Don't know if I should buy this or a soundcard can anyone HELP!!!!


 Menace


----------



## kite7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *menace2society* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will this work well for a gamer? Don't know if I should buy this or a soundcard can anyone HELP!!!!


 Menace
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Depends if you care about EAX or any other reverb effects. I have owned a x-fi for years and never felt like I lost anything going to the Musiland ( I do gaming daily ) but some people are more picky about it. I find I start to care more about my music quality more than gaming effects these days.


----------



## JHHEADFI

A bit late due to the holidays but still wanted to thank Kite7 for addressing my questions. You figured it out in 1 minute huh... How long to figure out world peace? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks again and Happy New Year!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kite7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No you don't. Unless you really believe ASIO makes a difference, by all means use something else. You don't need to set the sample rate to 192khz, upsampling doesn't produce any detectable improvement to me.



 Something to do with S/PDIF output, otherwise no clue



 If it's highlighted it should be upsampling to 192khz unless you material is originally recorded at 192khz.



 Turning it down reduces latency but may introduce clicks or pops. You don't need to fiddle with it unless you're monitoring with recording software



 I believe you put them in your foobar's components folder and if you go to preferences>playback>output iun foobar you can choose ASIO. 



 Doh indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Works fine without them, guess they're not needed...



 I thought it was fairly easy , figured it out in less than a minute. I had popping and crackling on the right channel with the 1.0.7.0 drivers but things worked fine for me with 1.0.6.0_


----------



## Masterrer

I've been reading quite a lot on these forums the last several weeks.

 Right now my brain is in overload mode from all the dac's opamp's cap's and their impact on sound quality.

 I really need to choose a good dac for my PC. I'm quite into DIY and can do stuff like swap ram chips on wireless routers...

 At this point I can't decide between the Musiland Monitor 02 and the Gamma-2
 my budget for a DAC is about 200$.

 If anyone can comment on which one may sound better, I would highly appreciate it!

 P.S. The dac will be driving a Pioneer A400 stereo amp and JPW ML510 speakers. Probably will buy something like SENNHEISER HD555 later on.


----------



## menace2society

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kite7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Depends if you care about EAX or any other reverb effects. I have owned a x-fi for years and never felt like I lost anything going to the Musiland ( I do gaming daily ) but some people are more picky about it. I find I start to care more about my music quality more than gaming effects these days._

 

I do love to listen to music but on my computer I do way more gaming then music. I play a lot of FPS type games so I'm trying to get the most out of my beyer DT770 pro80s. I would love for these headphones to be all they can be, I'm just looking for a way to get there so if not this then what.

 TIA: Menace


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I read this bit and then i pulled the plug. we shall see what happens. 

Musiland 02 Monitor US > Asus Essence STX (ya really!) - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net_

 

Hais! That's from me haha.
 Anyway, having read this thread, All you really need to do is upgrade to the 1.3.2. drivers really. You don't really need to upgrade the drivers if you don't need too for SQ reasons above that (thus saves you the hassle to emailing Musiland etc...)


----------



## kite7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *menace2society* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do love to listen to music but on my computer I do way more gaming then music. I play a lot of FPS type games so I'm trying to get the most out of my beyer DT770 pro80s. I would love for these headphones to be all they can be, I'm just looking for a way to get there so if not this then what.

 TIA: Menace
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

In your situation where you do much more gaming than music, I would probably go for the Auzentech X-Fi Forte, it has an amplifier that is more powerful than the one in the Essence STX and it's cheaper. I read that CMSS 3D is more realistic than dolby headphone though I'm not sure how competitively you game, I personally would be fine without either one


----------



## menace2society

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kite7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In your situation where you do much more gaming than music, I would probably go for the Auzentech X-Fi Forte, it has an amplifier that is more powerful than the one in the Essence STX and it's cheaper. I read that CMSS 3D is more realistic than dolby headphone though I'm not sure how competitively you game, I personally would be fine without either one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Thanx 4 your help. Are you saying that neither sound card will make a big differance. Right now I'm useing a sound blaster audigy 2 and I'm just trying to improve. 


 TIA: Menace


----------



## kite7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *menace2society* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanx 4 your help. Are you saying that neither sound card will make a big differance. Right now I'm useing a sound blaster audigy 2 and I'm just trying to improve. 


 TIA: Menace
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The Auzentech X-Fi Forte and the Xonar Essence STX would be the ideal sound cards of your interest since you're into gaming, and either one would be a good improvement over your audigy 2


----------



## menace2society

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kite7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Auzentech X-Fi Forte and the Xonar Essence STX would be the ideal sound cards of your interest since you're into gaming, and either one would be a good improvement over your audigy 2_

 

Thanx you have been a big help.

 Menace


----------



## debitsohn

My internet has been down so I've been doing light browsing of the forums on my blackberry. I got my musiland yesterday and I dono if I'm doing something wrong but I do not notice much of a difference from my crappy xtremegamer sound card. RunninG the setup below on win 7 64bit. Wonder if I'm doing anything wrong.


----------



## macrog

Hello 

 I noticed it took a couple of days of continuous running for the Musiland to sound great (It keeps improving for the first month or so)

 I thought the sound improved with the installation of the 1..0.6 drivers and new firmware. What drivers and firmware are you running?

 I am guessing you are running reasonable interconnects? It is amazing how many people run nice equipment with rubbish cables (I know its a can of worms here but I think that most people would acknowledge that bad cables can compromise sound quality and I certainly believe that good cables get closer to achieving the best potential performance your equipment is capable of).

 Hope this helps

 macrog

 P.S If you dont like the musiland there are many people who would happily buy it off you for minimal loss


----------



## thebathingape

I am running Win7 64 with the 1.0.0.7 drivers and haven't had any issues yet. Set to SPDIF in the windows control panel (disables windows volume control etc and sound better to me). Right now using it with the Musiland asio and not asio4all as I did previously.

 I haven't tried any of the older drivers yet. Cables etc in sig.

 When I first plugged in the musiland usd1 i wasn't too impressed, but that changed quickly and it really took the sound coming out of my pc to a new level.

 It was -15 outside when the musiland arrived so maybe it was abit cold in the beginning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit: just realised it was the 02 US thread and i am talking about USD1, but the info works for both anyways in a sense


----------



## debitsohn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *macrog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello 

 I noticed it took a couple of days of continuous running for the Musiland to sound great (It keeps improving for the first month or so)

 I thought the sound improved with the installation of the 1..0.6 drivers and new firmware. What drivers and firmware are you running?

 I am guessing you are running reasonable interconnects? It is amazing how many people run nice equipment with rubbish cables (I know its a can of worms here but I think that most people would acknowledge that bad cables can compromise sound quality and I certainly believe that good cables get closer to achieving the best potential performance your equipment is capable of).

 Hope this helps

 macrog

 P.S If you dont like the musiland there are many people who would happily buy it off you for minimal loss_

 

Hi thanks for the reply. I ordered some monoprice premium cables. I know they're cheap but for now they will do. I won't be parting with this yet. I'll keep using it. Maybe I'm just not sure what changes I should be hearing. I'm using the drivers on the disc because I thought I read the new drivers doesn't work with win7 64. Ugh I hope I get my internet up soon.


----------



## jaycalgary

I ordered a Musiland Monitor 02 from Ebay and a Shanling PH100 amp. Is the op275 for the built in headphone amp in the Musiland? I read this is not the greatest op amp will it be skipped when the Musiland is connected to the Shanling?


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaycalgary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered a Musiland Monitor 02 from Ebay and a Shanling PH100 amp. Is the op275 for the built in headphone amp in the Musiland? I read this is not the greatest op amp will it be skipped when the Musiland is connected to the Shanling?_

 

Yes. It will be bypassed.


----------



## maKe

Any upgrades you can do to the Musiland if you use it as a DAC via line out output?

 Opamp? Caps? Any? ;o


----------



## wali

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hais! That's from me haha.
 Anyway, having read this thread, All you really need to do is upgrade to the 1.3.2. drivers really. You don't really need to upgrade the drivers if you don't need too for SQ reasons above that (thus saves you the hassle to emailing Musiland etc...)_

 

Well, I'm more than pleased with my purchase, to say the least. Without any doubt the best value I ever paid for an audio device. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Today I received mine, I had purchased from *coolfungadget*, and I have to say his service was exceptional.


 I'm also using the 1.3.2 drivers, and so far the sound is is just right. I don't feel anything missing... I'm also surprised how well my humble HD580 is working with this little thing (btw, the left output is for high impedance headphones, right?). 

 Highly recommended. Especially when you can turn an old laptop into a hi-fi system with this little thing!


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaycalgary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered a Musiland Monitor 02 from Ebay and a Shanling PH100 amp. Is the op275 for the built in headphone amp in the Musiland? I read this is not the greatest op amp will it be skipped when the Musiland is connected to the Shanling?_

 

I am thinking this would be a good option for me too. I have read that the shanling is good for low impedance phones which is what I have. However I am unsure what benefit the musiland 02 has over the musiland 01 if you are going to connect it to a dedicated amp. Does any1 know anything about this?


----------



## frozenfire

Hi,

 I've read tons of positive feed about dac part, but how about its phone out? I am still hesitating between this and audio-gd fun(dac/amp), which should be better than this as a phone out. but not too much potential if I want to upgrade. Since I still dont have the budget for dac plus a decent amp, I may use its phone out for a while.

 By the way, I have hd600 and c&c f1 portable amp(frankly I dont like it too much). listen to everything but classic


----------



## wali

The headphone jacks are 1.2" and not the 1.4", that means, you have to use an adopter if you're using custom cables. My HD580, which is hard to drive works well with it, but I'd rather use a dedicated amp with more oomph with HD580/HD600.

 Having said that with all other headphones which are not that power hungry the on-board headphone amp should work perfectly.


----------



## debitsohn

ohhhh theres the sound quality improvement. whoaza. 
 does anyone know why (i know it doesnt matter much) the power on the musiland doesnt go off when the comps turned off like external harddrives do? not that its a big deal but not sure if i want extra constant power going to that thing through my comp. i know as long as things are plugged in there is power going through it.


----------



## macrog

I leave all my audio gear turned on all the time by choice. Gear takes a while to warm up and settle when turned on and I would prefer it to always be ready to listen to.

 I am sure the musiland uses very little power if that is your concern.

 Macrog


----------



## debitsohn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *macrog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I leave all my audio gear turned on all the time by choice. Gear takes a while to warm up and settle when turned on and I would prefer it to always be ready to listen to.

 I am sure the musiland uses very little power if that is your concern.

 Macrog_

 

ohh okay thanks. i had no idea. i thought it would eventually wear down electrical gear. thanks again for the quick response.


----------



## angle_sh00ter

So can any1 say if there is any difference between to 01 and 02 if you are using with a dedicated amp? Is it worth the extra money?


----------



## macrog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *angle_sh00ter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So can any1 say if there is any difference between to 01 and 02 if you are using with a dedicated amp? Is it worth the extra money?_

 

I have owned a musiland 01usd and still own a musiland monitor 02us.

 The monitor 02us otperforms the 01usd when used for digital signal by a very large amount. I ran in both but found the 01usd bright and fatiguing to listen to compared to the o2us.

 I would not even consider getting rid of my monitor 02us but found the 01usd totally unlistenable.

 I have stated elsewhere I prefer the musiland monitor 02us to my Cambridge Dacmagic when used with a usb digial signal.

 Macrog


----------



## Shahrose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *debitsohn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ohh okay thanks. i had no idea. i thought it would eventually wear down electrical gear. thanks again for the quick response._

 

Anecdotes from a well-regarded engineer and circuit designer here suggests that leaving solid-state components on continuously will not significantly reduce their life and may even be better for the device. I think the real wear on electrical gear comes from switching them on/off repeatedly overtime. I also don't think this is applies to every single device, especially ones that produce excessive heat.


----------



## debitsohn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shahrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anecdotes from a well-regarded engineer and circuit designer here suggests that leaving solid-state components on continuously will not significantly reduce their life and may even be better for the device. I think the real wear on electrical gear comes from switching them on/off repeatedly overtime. I also don't think this is applies to every single device, especially ones that produce excessive heat._

 

thanks! i love this forum... its so informative but so expensive.


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *macrog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have owned a musiland 01usd and still own a musiland monitor 02us.

 The monitor 02us otperforms the 01usd when used for digital signal by a very large amount. I ran in both but found the 01usd bright and fatiguing to listen to compared to the o2us.

 I would not even consider getting rid of my monitor 02us but found the 01usd totally unlistenable.

 I have stated elsewhere I prefer the musiland monitor 02us to my Cambridge Dacmagic when used with a usb digial signal.

 Macrog_

 

Thanks for the good info. I am just wondering about connecting a musiland 02 with a shanling PHh100 amp.. What kind of a cable would I need and how would I connect it. Here is a rear photo of the PH100 which looks very confusing to me, maybe some1 can help me figure it out.

http://www.fostexinternational.com/i...ph100_back.jpg


----------



## macrog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *angle_sh00ter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the good info. I am just wondering about connecting a musiland 02 with a shanling PHh100 amp.. What kind of a cable would I need and how would I connect it. Here is a rear photo of the PH100 which looks very confusing to me, maybe some1 can help me figure it out.

http://www.fostexinternational.com/i...ph100_back.jpg_

 

A set of normal RCA to RCA interconnects are all you need. I would go with Oxygen free copper as a minimum.

 Enjoy it. They are a great gadget.

 Macrog


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Would something like this do the trick: 1.5m Gold Plated Digital Coaxial Cable Single RCA Lead

 I'm on a tight budget and can't afford to spend much on cables.


----------



## macrog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *angle_sh00ter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would something like this do the trick: 1.5m Gold Plated Digital Coaxial Cable Single RCA Lead

 I'm on a tight budget and can't afford to spend much on cables._

 

You need 2 rca cables. 1 for right channel and 1 for left channel. A single rca cable would only work if you were using the musiland into an external dac.

 regards

 macrog


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *macrog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You need 2 rca cables. 1 for right channel and 1 for left channel. A single rca cable would only work if you were using the musiland into an external dac.

 regards

 macrog_

 

Ok so 2 of those cables in the link would work, or I need something like a Y cable? I did a google search for RCA cables and there is like 100 different types.


----------



## macrog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *angle_sh00ter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok so 2 of those cables in the link would work, or I need something like a Y cable? I did a google search for RCA cables and there is like 100 different types._

 

Yes 2 of these should work fine.

 macrog


----------



## HotHead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *debitsohn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ohhhh theres the sound quality improvement. whoaza. 
 does anyone know why (i know it doesnt matter much) the power on the musiland doesnt go off when the comps turned off like external harddrives do? not that its a big deal but not sure if i want extra constant power going to that thing through my comp. i know as long as things are plugged in there is power going through it._

 

Mine did the exact same thing, stayed on after PC was shut down. I was ready to send mine back but I found out something wierd and still can't explain it, but it made my Musiland 02 begin to power off when my PC shuts down. Here's what I did:

 I have five USB ports on the rear panel of my computer. No matter which port I tried (I tried them all) my Monitor 02 stayed on when PC was shut down. Then one day I decided to try one of the two USB ports located on the top panel of my PC (because I got a new USB cable that looks pretty cool so I wanted to be able to see it. Yeah, weird, I know). So I lifted the little metal latch that covers these ports on the top of my case and plugged in the USB cable an woolah! My Musiland Monitor 02 now powered off when the PC is shut down. 

 Why it works properly when plugged in up top but not in the back panel, I have no idea.


----------



## macrog

Many motherboards have a wake from usb setting which will restart computer if a mouse key is pressed. As the musiland is self powered this check for usb activity could be enough to keep it powered.

 I am sure it sounds better powered anyway.

 Macrog


----------



## HotHead

That doesn't explain why the Musiland reacts differently when plugged into the two USB ports on the top panel than the rear panel ports.


----------



## macrog

I am guessing your Dac has a coaxial digital connection. If so the usb connection from your computer goes to the musiland and a rca to rca digital coaxial interconnect goes from the musiland to the coaxial digital input on your dac.

 If your dac doesnt have a coxial digital connection then you cannot use the musiland this way.

 Regards

 macrog


----------



## IPC_Skeeder

Hi!
 I've juste recieved my Musiland Monitor 02US.
 But I'm having some troubles using it under Vista x64...
 I can't have a clear sound, I've many "scratches" or "clicks" like I was listening to a vinyl disc very used. Especially when a select anything over 44.1kHz and 16 bits. But even in 44.1/16 I have thoses clicks.
 I've tried a clean install of the drivers, and a complete uninstall of previous soundcards. I've tried every single USB Port.
 I've also tried the soundcard on Vista x86 and WinXp x86 and it works great, even in 24/192...

 Does anyone have already experienced this kind of problem?


----------



## kite7

Which drivers are you using? Try 1.0.3.2


----------



## macrog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPC_Skeeder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi!
 I've juste recieved my Musiland Monitor 02US.
 But I'm having some troubles using it under Vista x64...
 I can't have a clear sound, I've many "scratches" or "clicks" like I was listening to a vinyl disc very used. Especially when a select anything over 44.1kHz and 16 bits. But even in 44.1/16 I have thoses clicks.
 I've tried a clean install of the drivers, and a complete uninstall of previous soundcards. I've tried every single USB Port.
 I've also tried the soundcard on Vista x86 and WinXp x86 and it works great, even in 24/192...

 Does anyone have already experienced this kind of problem?_

 

It might also be worth trying another usb port. The ones directly on the motherboard are the most stable. It could be a loose wire if on case usb port.

 Let us know how you get on

 Macrog


----------



## jaycalgary

Does the Musiland Monitor 02US have poor sound quality using the analog rca out? I already have a Emu 0404 and somebody said the Emu was far superior for analog rca out.


----------



## macrog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaycalgary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the Musiland Monitor 02US have poor sound quality using the analog rca out? I already have a Emu 0404 and somebody said the Emu was far superior for analog rca out._

 

The analog sound quality of Musiland is great! I would be suprised if your Emu is better. I used to have a 1212 emu and the musiland certainly sounds better than that.

 One of my friends is using the analog outputs on his musiland as his primary source on a $20K stereo system and it sounds really good.

 Regards

 Macrog


----------



## jaycalgary

Thank I am happy to hear it will be at least very close in sound quality. Looking at the specs it started looking to me like it only does well with digital out. The THD figure for the Musiland Monitor 02 is 0.005% 0404 adds another "0" 0.0005% same with Musiland MD10 but its not all about specs.


----------



## IPC_Skeeder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *macrog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It might also be worth trying another usb port. The ones directly on the motherboard are the most stable. It could be a loose wire if on case usb port.

 Let us know how you get on

 Macrog_

 

I've tried every USB port. 

 I've also installed Seven x64 on the same PC (and same USB Port) on another hard drive and it works great!

 My drivers are 1.0.7.0 the latest ones, I will try the 1.0.3.2 to see if there are any changes...

 EDIT: With the 1.0.3.2 the WDM works, but less powerful, and the ASIO doesn't work anymore, whereas it was kind of working with the 1.0.7.0. I'll try to mix the 1.0.7 ASIO component with the 1.0.3.2 driver

 Else, I will have to reinstall my OS. But it is the very last thing I want to do.


----------



## angle_sh00ter

How long did you guys have to wait for your musiland to arrive. Im waiting over 3 weeks now and there has been no update on the tracking number in 2 weeks. it says the status is: "item dispatched to overseas" 

 I bought it on ebay and it is being sent via Singapore Post. I try calling and e-mailing singapore post and they are completely unhelpful.


----------



## kite7

I bought mine from coolfungadget and waited only 1 week for it.


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kite7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought mine from coolfungadget and waited only 1 week for it._

 

That's because I use EMS while most other sellers only use registered airmail.


----------



## macrog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *angle_sh00ter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How long did you guys have to wait for your musiland to arrive. Im waiting over 3 weeks now and there has been no update on the tracking number in 2 weeks. it says the status is: "item dispatched to overseas" 

 I bought it on ebay and it is being sent via Singapore Post. I try calling and e-mailing singapore post and they are completely unhelpful._

 

Mine arrived in less than a week from Hong Kong to New Zealand. I purchased from Vocative Audio.

 Macrog


----------



## Ektalog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaycalgary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank I am happy to hear it will be at least very close in sound quality. Looking at the specs it started looking to me like it only does well with digital out. The THD figure for the Musiland Monitor 02 is 0.005% 0404 adds another "0" 0.0005% same with Musiland MD10 but its not all about specs._

 

I love my 0404 USB but the 02 has taken the top honors on everything (that is not microphone/recording.) The last surprise is how darn good the analog is turning out to be. I never got involved in the music via analog in the 0404 the way I can with the 02.

 BTW, I got mine, and a 01USD earlier, from Coolfungadget. They arrived in just 8 days.


----------



## macrog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ektalog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love my 0404 USB but the 02 has taken the top honors on everything (that is not microphone/recording.) The last surprise is how darn good the analog is turning out to be. I never got involved in the music via analog in the 0404 the way I can with the 02.

 BTW, I got mine, and a 01USD earlier, from Coolfungadget. They arrived in just 8 days._

 

I didn't really expect much from the musiland 02us but I remain amazed by its performance. It has embarrassed many more expensive CD players and DACs I have compared it to. There is something fundamentally musical about it.

 Macrog


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Ok mine arrived this afternoon but so far I am not able to get it to work properly. It sounds really crackly and there is a lot of clipping. It sounds like 10x worse than my onboard sound and its not even as loud as the onboard gets. I must be doing something wrong


----------



## macrog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *angle_sh00ter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok mine arrived this afternoon but so far I am not able to get it to work properly. It sounds really crackly and there is a lot of clipping. It sounds like 10x worse than my onboard sound and its not even as loud as the onboard gets. I must be doing something wrong_

 

How have you connected it? What drivers are you using?

 Are you running the rca outputs from the musiland into an amplifier or powered speakers? I have known people to try running their powered speakers from the headphone outputs of the musiland which would of course result in the clipping you are describing.

 The driver install is pretty simple from the CD and copy the foobar asio files into the Foobar/components directory.

 I apologise if this reply seems condescending I have just learned to presume nothing.

 Regards

 Macrog


----------



## angle_sh00ter

I think its something to do with the vista 64 OS. When I close the musiland softwars the sound is better with no clipping and no static. But when I open the musiland software it becomes terrible again


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Im using headphones plugged into socket 2 - the driver Im using is the latest 1.0.7.0
 I havent done anything about foobar. Maybe that is the reason.


----------



## kite7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *angle_sh00ter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Im using headphones plugged into socket 2 - the driver Im using is the latest 1.0.7.0
 I havent done anything about foobar. Maybe that is the reason._

 

1.0.7.0 does not work well for me under 64-bit as I get a lot of crackling and popping but works fine on my other computer that is 32-bit (both Windows 7) so I stick with 1.0.3.2


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Ok I will try that 1 and let you know.


----------



## angle_sh00ter

the sound is noticeably better with 1.0.3.2 but for some reason the software wont come up for me. I can see it listed in programs but when I click on it nothing happens. With 1.0.7.0 it automatically was in my system tray but thats not the case with 1.0.3.2


----------



## angle_sh00ter

speakers (Musiland Monitor 02 US)
 spdf (Musiland Monitor 02 US)

 i see these 2 options as the output device for Foobar but only the speakers option works even tho I have the musiland connected to headphones and not speakers.


----------



## Uri Cohen

There an option in the Musiland control panel to change from RCA jack to HP. 

 I will say this again: This is a great DAC for the price, but I don't recommend using the built-in amp, save money for a better one.


----------



## maKe

Damn I want my Musiland already!!! 

 Been waiting for just one day after it's shipped from coolfungadgets.


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Yes I have listened to it all night and was very nice. i am just wondering how to optimize foobar with that asio or wasapi stuff


----------



## svyr

Anyone with the Monitor 02 and AKG K702 around?

 For me, either ports give + K702 = somewhat quiet output, even with the musiland utility and windows volume dials set to max. 

 By contrast, a TI based amp made by Fred here can do it at half the 'volume knob capacity.'

 So much for port one and lucrative promises of driving high impedance headphones. (ok, 62 ohm is not high impedance, but eh)


----------



## velogreg

Well it has been a long road getting to this point but suffice to say I have the Musicland working and the music is indeed a step up in performance. 
 I purchased my Musicland from Coolfungadget on Ebay and received fantastic service. I ordered the Musicland on a Saturday evening, received a email on Sunday morning that my order was processed and the Musicland was shipped. I received a delivery attempt message on Wednesday, three days later, Asia to Southern California in three days impressive service. My Musicland 01 USD is connected to my Cullen Stage II modded PS Audio DLIII yielding a significant synergistic improvement.

 It took a couple of emails to receive the firmware update for the 1.0.7.0 but I was eventually able to load the key it into the correct folder. One common problem I noted is that for some reason the Musicland seems to be a little picky with regards to spdif cables. I had some problems getting music out of the box until I switched to my Blue Jeans Cable BNC connector. The step by step instructions were invaluable and thanks to jkeny and TheShaman for their efforts in bringing this to the HeadFi community. 

 There is an immediate and noticeable improvement in the depth of the sound stage and speed of the music. The dynamics are now getting a little closer to what live should sound like. This improvement currently is with 16/44 FLAC/Foobar/ASIO4all tracks. Now on 24/174.6 Flac tracks the sound stage opens up much wider and deeper and prat is improved further. Percussion instruments move much closer to live than at other bit/sample rates and recordings. Again I am sure the Cullen modded Digital LinkIII dac helped things along as well but thankfully each step has been an added improvement.


----------



## chinesekiwi

I've read if you don't want to go through the laborious process of updating the firmware / getting the key, to get the 1.0.3.2 drivers and be done with it as the 1.0.3.2 drivers are exactly the same as the latest drivers in terms of sound quality? Is this right?


----------



## debitsohn

kinda confused. i think my 02 came with the 1.0.7 drivers on the disc. is that possible? i think it works fine with my w7 64bit.


----------



## angle_sh00ter

I think like most soundcards it's primary function is as a DAC - which it seems to do very well indeed. The amplification it provides is good enough for my proline 550s but I don't think the musiland was designed to drive power hungry headphones which require a desktop amp.


----------



## IPC_Skeeder

@debitson: Yes, my driver disc is 1.0.7.0 too and under Seven x64 it works very good! But, unfortunately not under Vista x64. With the 1.0.3.2 WDM works under Vista x64 but not ASIO.

 @angle_sh00ter: I found the musiland too powerful for my Proline 750s, and I use the right output (PL750s is 40 Ohms, so I connected on the Second output), I think it could handle more hungry headphones on the first output (Up to 300 Ohms)


----------



## svyr

Apart from the underwhelming amp, I'm also having problems with absence of a dedicated power button. 

 I either have to disconnect the usb cable, or the power cable. Since disconnecting the usb one is far easier it's what I usually do, however, when I plug the amp back it, it frequently refuses to set AN output channel (no leds at the front are lighting up) and then I need to take the unplug the power cable to reset it to a workable state. @#$%&@$@

 Would anyone say it's worth upgrading to the Aune Mk2 amp instead (similar DAC specs, but alegedly a better amp that can drive up to 600ohm headphones)?


----------



## maKe

Boohoo, my Musiland is now in Denmark and it's supposed to be in Finland. Coulda propably had it today but Parcel Force is just too damn stupid to note a difference in Finland vs Denmark.


----------



## mfaughn

I got mine last week. Install 1.0.3.2 and it works straight away. Nice. I am running XP-32 and Foobar (Vista is bad). It sounds good as a source. I haven't tried the head-amp seriously as that isn't why I got it and I have a good headphone amp already. 

 Couple of questions for the people out there...
I have used it straight into my power amp and just used the volume control in Foobar and/or on the monitor to adjust volume. Any reason not to do this? I've also considered using a passive volume control between the DAC and amp.
Why would I want to use the newer firmware if 1.0.3.2 is working fine. Is there a SQ improvement?

 -Michael


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mfaughn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got mine last week. Install 1.0.3.2 and it works straight away. Nice. I am running XP-32 and Foobar (Vista is bad). It sounds good as a source. I haven't tried the head-amp seriously as that isn't why I got it and I have a good headphone amp already. 

 Couple of questions for the people out there...
I have used it straight into my power amp and just used the volume control in Foobar and/or on the monitor to adjust volume. Any reason not to do this? I've also considered using a passive volume control between the DAC and amp.
Why would I want to use the newer firmware if 1.0.3.2 is working fine. Is there a SQ improvement?

 -Michael_

 

1. Most power amp has a volume control. Even if not, it's easy to adjust the volume on your PC.
 2. Just like opamp rolling, driver rolling can make different styles of sound. You can have a try and see which version you like most. Here's my collection of different driver versions: Index of /musiland


----------



## psyllium

Just joining "Club Monitor 02 US" here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Initial sound impressions: Nice and clean
 Initial driver impressions: Surprisingly stable on Windows 7, 32 and 64 bit. Both 1.0.3.2 and 1.0.7.0

 And here I was thinking I was done with my hardware purchases...


----------



## hasanyuceer

Hi all,

 I'm using Monitor 02 via USB with Darkvoice 336 amp. But Monitor 02 gets noise from my computer (capacitor/cpuish noise) There is no problem with headphone out but it is very very irritating with line out.

 Does anyone have this issue? Or does anyone know about the solution?


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hasanyuceer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all,

 I'm using Monitor 02 via USB with Darkvoice 336 amp. But Monitor 02 gets noise from my computer (capacitor/cpuish noise) There is no problem with headphone out but it is very very irritating with line out.

 Does anyone have this issue? Or does anyone know about the solution?_

 

Could be a usb ground loop or just dirty signal from a bad usb controller. I had a similar issue with my usb dac which was fixed once I installed a dedicated pci usb controller.


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hasanyuceer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all,

 I'm using Monitor 02 via USB with Darkvoice 336 amp. But Monitor 02 gets noise from my computer (capacitor/cpuish noise) There is no problem with headphone out but it is very very irritating with line out.

 Does anyone have this issue? Or does anyone know about the solution?_

 

1. If you are using a laptop, try to run it on battery only. If you are using it on a PC, try it on another computer or a battery powered laptop.
 2. Temporarily turn off your wireless, and wireless router, mobile phone, etc.
 3. Try different drivers on Index of /musiland


----------



## hasanyuceer

Thanks for quick help..

 I tried running on battery and noises are gone. But i cant run it on battery forever..

 What can be the solution?
 Another charger? Faraday cage for USB or Power jack? Filtered USB Cable? Maybe using headphone out instead of line out?


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hasanyuceer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for quick help..

 I tried running on battery and noises are gone. But i cant run it on battery forever..

 What can be the solution?
 Another charger? Faraday cage for USB or Power jack? Filtered USB Cable? Maybe using headphone out instead of line out?_

 

This happens on some laptops. I just knew it a couple days ago. Someone managed to fix it by grounding his laptop PSU.


----------



## hasanyuceer

My PSU is grounded but it was still happening.. I solved problem with changing my laptops psu with my friend's.. It is noiseless now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coolfungadget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This happens on some laptops. I just knew it a couple days ago. Someone managed to fix it by grounding his laptop PSU._


----------



## hasanyuceer

My friends PSU is making the same noise now.. It is quite irritating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hasanyuceer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My PSU is grounded but it was still happening.. I solved problem with changing my laptops psu with my friend's.. It is noiseless now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hasanyuceer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My friends PSU is making the same noise now.. It is quite irritating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Maybe try to wrap the psu with some foil?


----------



## hasanyuceer

Tried now, not working...

 I'm using with Belkin's surge protector, gold plated and shielded (not filtered) usb cable..

 Only left to try; filtered usb cable and pcmcia usb..

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coolfungadget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe try to wrap the psu with some foil?_


----------



## glt

Could be related to how full the battery is (supply is charging/not charging)


----------



## hasanyuceer

There is always noise, not depends on charging or full...


----------



## maKe

Wohooo! Got my Musiland finally today.

 Just finished installing 1.0.6.0 drivers and foobar. How can I get the ASIO thing working on?
 On my Musiland monitoring software it just shows WDM. Installed the foobar asio plugin but what I need to do next? 

 I'm completely clueless and new into this computer hi-fi thing. I'm using the line out to my amp that drives my speakers and holy **** this sounds sooooo much better than my old Creative bulk audigy1.


----------



## hasanyuceer

I solved my problem. Ground loop was making that noise. Now i plugged laptops psu to another plug, and noise is all gone!


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Can any1 tell me if the musiland 02 is AC or DC voltage?
 I am thinking of buying an amp to go with it but it has this warning which confuses me:

 WARNING: THIS IS A DC COUPLED AMPLIFIER.
 MAKE SURE YOUR AUDIO SOURCE DOES NOT HAVE A DC VOLTAGE!!!!
 SOME SOURCES DO!!! VERY IMPORTANT!!!!


----------



## maKe

Someone please help me to get ASIO working. Google only points to asio4all that is not the same thing as Musiland own dedicated asio, right?

 My new job takes all my damn time and I can't even listen to music more than few hours per day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have done only the following:

 -Installed 1.0.6.0 drivers from coolfungadget website (no firmware update)
 -Installed Foobar 1.0 + asio plugin from foobar site

 I'm complete noob here and there isn't anything related to asio output in foobar preferences.


----------



## maKe

Looks like new 1.0.8.0 drivers are available for download. Installed them and still can't find asio in foobar output preferences. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It shows ASIO in component list but the only thing that works is KS and direct sound. :/
 Very frustrating problem indeed...


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *maKe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like new 1.0.8.0 drivers are available for download. Installed them and still can't find asio in foobar output preferences. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It shows ASIO in component list but the only thing that works is KS and direct sound. :/
 Very frustrating problem indeed..._

 

You see the same?


----------



## maKe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coolfungadget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You see the same?_

 

Oh....my......

 I'm E-M-B-A-R-R-A-S-S-E-D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 E: Why does Foobar upsample 44.1khz to 48khz on one single album that I try to play? Mediamonkey plays it in 44.1khz perfectly but Foobar has clipping and cracking sound every 10-20sec. It seems to sound better in MediaMonkey too... much more detailed and warmer.


 E: Forget that...I'm just a noob like I stated before. Played a wrong album. The 48khz one clips in mm like in foobar. Oh well, gotta rip it again.


----------



## kite7

Hmm seems like I really have some problems using the newer drivers under Windows 7 64-bit, anyone else have problems? 1.0.5.0 - 1.0.8.0 drivers work fine under 32-bit but I keep getting popping and crackling every 10-20 seconds on 64-bit and this is WDM mode


----------



## angle_sh00ter

I have vista 64 bit and I have the 1.0.7.0 driver working fine. I notice the popping and crackling only when I have the musiland software open. If I have the software minimised then there is no problem for me.


----------



## Uri Cohen

Working fine for me!


----------



## BigIron

I'm running 1.0.8.0 on W7 x64 with no problems.


----------



## svyr

People in the Monitor 01 thread say the problems with waking up from sleep mode are fixed in 1.0.8.0, maybe I'll give it another go.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Ok I have a troubleshooting problem with my Musiland 02.

 See, I reinstalled the drivers (1.0.3.2) and somehow my Musiland native ASIO has disappeared.
 It does not show up anywhere in Foobar2000 nor does it even show up in the drive properties of the Musiland Control Panel.

 Help!


----------



## verteqz

Can someone tell if me if the 02 can handle 5.1 output? Right now I use headphones and a 2.1 setup, but I'm considering expanding to 5.1 in the future. If I grab a receiver, would I be able to passthrough 5.1 over the Musiland?


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *verteqz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone tell if me if the 02 can handle 5.1 output? Right now I use headphones and a 2.1 setup, but I'm considering expanding to 5.1 in the future. If I grab a receiver, would I be able to passthrough 5.1 over the Musiland?_

 

Yes.


----------



## transloader

i am using diymod 5.5 ipod as dac for my ld mk3 amp(hd600)

 if i will buy Musiland Monitor 02 US as a replacement for diymod ipod 
 will i have hear big differences ? thx for your answers


----------



## jarthel

what usb chip is used? thank you


----------



## cmanc

Ok. I just got the musiland 02 US but I have one problem. I get noise when playing music/sound from my desktop system although it's fine from my laptop. When not playing sound it's dead silent.

 The noise is a intermittent flickering and I can trigger simply by moving the volume slider. I'm using 64bit Win7 whereas on my laptop I'm using 32bit Win7. I've tried 1.0.8.0 and 1.0.7.0 both have this issue. I doubt it's a driver problem since 1.0.8.0 works on my laptop. If it were a ground loop causing it should I hear a constant background noise? that's not the case.

 Other than the noise issue with my desktop I was surprised at how easy the driver install was. I was expecting a bit of a challenge to get it working.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Hey guys, try this out with the Musiland 02. It could be placebo but I found it helped the Musiland's SQ.

 Don't use the native ASIO driver that the Musiland uses but rather use ASIO4ALL.
 Download the latest beta (ASIO4ALL 2.10.1 [improves latency with USB devices over the 2.9 version]) and use these settings:

 Latency Compensation: 48 Samples on both the 'In' and 'Out'
 ASIO Buffer: Depends on your CPU but lower it to the point in which you hear no 'clicks' or 'pops' during playback. The lower the better. Mine's at 224 Samples.

 I found this gave it more detail.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cmanc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok. I just got the musiland 02 US but I have one problem. I get noise when playing music/sound from my desktop system although it's fine from my laptop. When not playing sound it's dead silent.

 The noise is a intermittent flickering and I can trigger simply by moving the volume slider. I'm using 64bit Win7 whereas on my laptop I'm using 32bit Win7. I've tried 1.0.8.0 and 1.0.7.0 both have this issue. I doubt it's a driver problem since 1.0.8.0 works on my laptop. If it were a ground loop causing it should I hear a constant background noise? that's not the case.

 Other than the noise issue with my desktop I was surprised at how easy the driver install was. I was expecting a bit of a challenge to get it working._

 

Use the 1.0.3.2 driver.


----------



## cmanc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Use the 1.0.3.2 driver._

 

With the 1.0.8.0 drivers I setup foobar to play through asio and the background noise is gone now when playing music through foobar. However, it still there when playing windows sounds and games. I might give 1.0.3.2 a go later... time for some listening now.


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Try out the beta 1.0.8.2 driver


----------



## svyr

Quote:


 Try out the beta 1.0.8.2 driver 
 

http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads...on_1.0.8.2.exe

 and this may actually be a change log:

Google Translate


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Im using 1.0.8.2 at the moment and it seems to work fine with Vista 64 unlike some of the other drivers. Any 1 who was having issues with the musiland and a 64 bit platform should give it a go.


----------



## nautilus1982

The precision mode in 1.0.8.2 brings significant sound quality improvement - broader soundstage and noticeably more details. According to Musiland's website, previous drivers use two separate DCMs within the APU to generate clocks for 44.1kHz and 48kHz, while the new precision mode combines the two to generate one clock for a given sample rate, and this gives lower gitter and better sounds. However, it also means changing from 44.1kHz to 48 kHz takes longer (2-3 seconds) since the FPGA needs to be reprogramme on the fly.

 BTW I'm using Windows 7 64bit, no problem with the driver. You need to uninstall the old driver, restart, and install the new driver.


----------



## kite7

For those with Windows 7 x64, are you using an intel chipset motherboard? I'm on an AMD system and when I use the latest musiland drivers on 7 x64, I get crackling but on my intel system I get no crackling under x64. On the AMD system, I even tried the musiland on a usb pci card and I tried every usb port on the motherboard and the pci card but the problem persists. The only driver that works fine for my AMD system under 7 x64 is 1.0.3.2. Note that if I use 7 32-bit on my AMD system, the newest drivers will work perfectly so I suspect something conflicting within 7 64-bit when using AMD and the musiland 64-bit drivers.


----------



## cmanc

kite7, that's the exact same conclusion I came too. My laptop uses an intel chipset and it doesn't crackle while my AMD system (with SB710) under 64bit win7 crackles with all drivers except 1.0.5.2 and 1.0.3.2. The crackling I'm referring too occurs under WDM but not under ASIO (when ASIO works that is, however the early drivers seem to mess up ASIO when playing through foobar at least). I've tried uninstalling the motherboard drivers and leaving only the musiland USB driver but the crackling persist.

 On another note driver 1.0.8.2 in precision mode played through ASIO gives the best sound so far but it crackles when playing through WDM for me.

 If someone can write Chinese maybe they should give Musiland an email regarding this.

 I got another question: which headphone jack should I be using for 32ohm Grados? According to their website it should be headphone jack 1 but that's for high impedance cans apparently.


----------



## kite7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cmanc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_kite7, that's the exact same conclusion I came too. My laptop uses an intel chipset and it doesn't crackle while my AMD system (with SB710) under 64bit win7 crackles with all drivers except 1.0.5.2 and 1.0.3.2. The crackling I'm referring too occurs under WDM but not under ASIO (when ASIO works that is, however the early drivers seem to mess up ASIO when playing through foobar at least). I've tried uninstalling the motherboard drivers and leaving only the musiland USB driver but the crackling persist.

 On another note driver 1.0.8.2 in precision mode played through ASIO gives the best sound so far but it crackles when playing through WDM for me.

 If someone can write Chinese maybe they should give Musiland an email regarding this.

 I got another question: which headphone jack should I be using for 32ohm Grados? According to their website it should be headphone jack 1 but that's for high impedance cans apparently._

 

I e-mailed them in english, hopefully something will happen regarding AMD and musiland 64-bit drivers.I e-mailed them at sale@musiland.com.cn

 I personally have been using jack 1 with grados, no problems with it and in fact it seems to make the grados sound a tad more transparent.


----------



## Architeuthis

Has anyone used it with AudioEngine 5's or other active speakers?
 What are your impressions?


----------



## kite7

I've used it with the audioengines 5 and m-audio bx5a and they both sound great. Nothing I could really nick pick about. I did not get a chance to compare the A5 on my previous x-fi xtrememusic but the bx5a which I've tried on both musiland 02 and x-fi easily sounds more musical than the x-fi.


----------



## witness

hi everyone,
 i am trying to upgrade firmware my musiland but there is a problem.
 when i start MlCyMonProg.exe , it stop working and closing then.
 am i missing something?
 i am using vista 32 bit.
 thanks,


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Is any1 using WASAPI with the musiland 02?


----------



## dabustard

Hi Head-Fi'ers!
 I'm looking for external DAC for use with my PC and laptop for listening in Technics RP-F600 w/o any headamps. I chose between EMU 0202 and HA NG98. 
 But now I found this thread about Musiland 02 US and dont know what to choose...
 Which device will sound better in my headphones? Has anyone compared those?
 Thx.


----------



## witness

i solved the problem. i was copied wrong licence file 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 @dabustard
 people say musiland 02us better than emu 0404 even asus xonar, so i believe for under 150 dollar,the best choice is musiland 02us.


----------



## Architeuthis

Could someone kindly give a comparison between the Musiland 02 and Pop Pulse 1796 DAC?


----------



## spookygonk

Been reading through all 28 pages of this thread and am thinking the 01 or 02 would be a good DAC between my Acer One (as music player) and Darkvoice DV322. Would the 01 be the preferable choice as I won't be modding or using the Musiland as a headphone amp or is the 02 a much bigger step up and worth the extra money? Currently have a HotAudio Bit Perfect.

 Going to be listening mostly to CDs > FLAC with some 24/96 , /88 & /192 tracks.

 (Am half way though a week's night shift and at half past four in the morning is when I'm usually too weak to stop myself random buying on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 Thanks


----------



## Gamerzhell

I received my Musiland Monitor 02 US today.

 Got home, unwrapped the box, pulled out the dac + cords, proceeded to plug them all in the correct plugs... woe and behold... "USB Device Not Recognized". So I try another USB port, this time on the front of my computer... same thing there. So I thought it might be a driver problem.. proceeded to install 1.0.3.2 drivers... nothing happens, restard.. "USB Device Not Recognized" again.. 5 restarts later.. "USB Device Not Recognized".. 10 driver reinstalls (including restarts) later and.. "USB Device Not Recognized"... so I tried to use it with my laptop... woe and behold... drivers won't install properly giving me more "unknown devices"

 If anyone has had this problem, could I please get some help here? If not then maybe I should just send it back to get it checked/replaced.

 Tried 1.0.8.2 and 1.0.7.0 drivers aswell.

 Oops almost forgot to add that I'm running Win 7 Ultimate x64.


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gamerzhell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received my Musiland Monitor 02 US today.

 Got home, unwrapped the box, pulled out the dac + cords, proceeded to plug them all in the correct plugs... woe and behold... "USB Device Not Recognized". So I try another USB port, this time on the front of my computer... same thing there. So I thought it might be a driver problem.. proceeded to install 1.0.3.2 drivers... nothing happens, restard.. "USB Device Not Recognized" again.. 5 restarts later.. "USB Device Not Recognized".. 10 driver reinstalls (including restarts) later and.. "USB Device Not Recognized"... so I tried to use it with my laptop... woe and behold... drivers won't install properly giving me more "unknown devices"

 If anyone has had this problem, could I please get some help here? If not then maybe I should just send it back to get it checked/replaced.

 Tried 1.0.8.2 and 1.0.7.0 drivers aswell.

 Oops almost forgot to add that I'm running Win 7 Ultimate x64._

 

I'd say there is something wrong with the unit you got since you have the same result with your laptop and all the drivers. I would contact the seller and let them know the problem.


----------



## wali

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gamerzhell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received my Musiland Monitor 02 US today.

 Got home, unwrapped the box, pulled out the dac + cords, proceeded to plug them all in the correct plugs... woe and behold... "USB Device Not Recognized". So I try another USB port, this time on the front of my computer... same thing there. So I thought it might be a driver problem.. proceeded to install 1.0.3.2 drivers... nothing happens, restard.. "USB Device Not Recognized" again.. 5 restarts later.. "USB Device Not Recognized".. 10 driver reinstalls (including restarts) later and.. "USB Device Not Recognized"... so I tried to use it with my laptop... woe and behold... drivers won't install properly giving me more "unknown devices"

 If anyone has had this problem, could I please get some help here? If not then maybe I should just send it back to get it checked/replaced.

 Tried 1.0.8.2 and 1.0.7.0 drivers aswell.

 Oops almost forgot to add that I'm running Win 7 Ultimate x64._

 

Alright.

 Disconnect Musiland 02 from your PC turn it off... Delete any driver you had installed for it. Restart. 

 Install your driver of choice (1.0.8.2 recommended). when installation is finished connect Musiland 02 to your computer.

 some other tips:

 -try a different usb cable
 -update your chipset drivers


----------



## Captfantastic

Just a quick comment. I ordered and set up my Musiland 02 using it with a HP laptop with Win 7. I was sad to hear pops and clicks and no matter what I tried they remained. Suddenly I realized that my wifi was constantly scanning and the cause. After correcting that wifi issue my audio was perfect. I did not have to update the firmware or change the driver setting. I kept the 1.0.5.0 setting. I can not say enough good things about the Musiland. I have over 8,000 songs in WMA lossless and I am sending the music through a Cary SLI 80 FT 1 Integrated tube amp to Von Schweikert (modified) VR 4s. It is awesome and everything I had hoped it would be. The Musiland 02 delivers the music without any hard edge or CD bright/harshness. My whole library has come alive. Enjoy the music!


----------



## Gamerzhell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Alright.

 Disconnect Musiland 02 from your PC turn it off... Delete any driver you had installed for it. Restart. 

 Install your driver of choice (1.0.8.2 recommended). when installation is finished connect Musiland 02 to your computer.

 some other tips:

 -try a different usb cable
 -update your chipset drivers_

 

Ok, I've tried all your suggestions.. still not working, same error as before.

 screens of errors:


----------



## wali

contact whoever you've bought it from... 

 but before you do that, try the 1.0.3.2 drivers after deleting other drivers and restarting.


----------



## Gamerzhell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_contact whoever you've bought it from... 

 but before you do that, try the 1.0.3.2 drivers after deleting other drivers and restarting._

 

Already used ver 1.0.3.2, 1.0.8.2 and 1.0.7.0. Seller has already been contacted, just verifying a few things.

 Thanks for your help!


----------



## leeperry

hey guys, couple of questions please if I may:

 -does it work w/ KS on XP?
 -why does it take 3 secs to switch sample rate? apparently because it doesn't rely on a simple PLL, but on a FPGA logical chip that takes forever to compute a "perfect" clock? I read it make "noises" when switching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 -is the sample rate automatically bit-matched? or do you have to select a fixed sample rate in the drivers GUI manually?

 I also can't see whether there's any op-amp, and between the LiLO V(which is much cheaper and 24/96 only), the 01US, the O2US, the 01 MINI...I really dunno which one I'd fancy more than the other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also, the firmware updates look painful


----------



## leeperry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kite7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If it's highlighted it should be upsampling to 192khz unless you material is originally recorded at 192khz._

 

hah, no automatic bit-match then? each time you switch between a movie and music, you have to select the right sample rate in the drivers? if so, I'll pass


----------



## kite7

I have the musiland software set on auto SR but it doesn't seem to change from 44.1kHz even when I playback 192khz material. I am however using older drivers and can't use newer ones due to AMD and 64-bit OS conflicts. Has anyone else tried to see if there's bitmatching?


----------



## leeperry

so there's an "auto SR" button? ah well, the 3 secs waiting is a deal breaker anyway...and they say that it can make "noises" while switching sample rates, huh...what a joke!


----------



## Uri Cohen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey guys, couple of questions please if I may:

 -does it work w/ KS on XP?
 -why does it take 3 secs to switch sample rate? apparently because it doesn't rely on a simple PLL, but on a FPGA logical chip that takes forever to compute a "perfect" clock? I read it make "noises" when switching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -is the sample rate automatically bit-matched? or do you have to select a fixed sample rate in the drivers GUI manually?

 also, the firmware updates look painful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

-It does work with KS on XP
 -Read a few posts back. Honestly it doesn't bug me at all. 
 -I'm not too sure about this question, the sample rate chances automatically if I put it on auto mode. 
 -Firmware update for me is painless.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so there's an "auto SR" button? ah well, the 3 secs waiting is a deal breaker anyway...and they say that it can make "noises" while switching sample rates, huh...what a joke!_

 

Do you listen to different files in 44.1/48 every few seconds?

 When I listen to music all my stuff is in 44.1. When I play games it changes to 48. That is not a problem at all. 

 The "noises" is just a small one when it is adjusting the clock. Once again it is not a problem at all.


----------



## leeperry

ok thanks for the replies Hyperduel!

 so there is indeed an "Auto SR" button? I didn't see it in the screenshots...and Musiland doesn't mention it anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so, if you play 44.1 > 96 > 48kHz files alternatively in KS, each time there'll be a 3 secs silence w/ a soft beep?

 I'd be using very sensitive headphones, so I'd rather be sure that the beep is not louder than what the master volume is set at.

 last question please: so the windows master volume works I guess? coz there's no volume knob on the damn thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the 02USD is almost 2X pricier than the 01USD, I wonder if they'd sound any different in KS on my cd1k(same drivers as cd3k)...I won't be using the S/PDIF out, and it's still not clear whether there's any opamp in these things


----------



## leeperry

and why so much fuss about clock generation?!?! this doesn't really answer: H I F I D U I N O: Clock generation in the Musiland Devices

 they could have just used two 1ppm crystals and that's it?! that's what VIA and m2tech do...why wasting so much time through a FPGA chip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 digital clock generation is so much more accurate than a regular crystal PLL?


----------



## Uri Cohen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok thanks for the replies Hyperduel!

 so there is indeed an "Auto SR" button? I didn't see it in the screenshots...and Musiland doesn't mention it anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so, if you play 44.1 > 96 > 48kHz files alternatively in KS, each time there'll be a 3 secs silence w/ a soft beep?

 I'd be using very sensitive headphones, so I'd rather be sure that the beep is not louder than what the master volume is set at.

 last question please: so the windows master volume works I guess? coz there's no volume knob on the damn thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the 02USD is almost 2X pricier than the 01USD, I wonder if they'd sound any different in KS on my cd1k(same drivers as cd3k)...I won't be using the S/PDIF out, and it's still not clear whether there's any opamp in these things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey Lee I will answer your questions in a bit. Time to do some testing via the 225i in KS!


----------



## Uri Cohen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok thanks for the replies Hyperduel!

 so there is indeed an "Auto SR" button? I didn't see it in the screenshots...and Musiland doesn't mention it anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so, if you play 44.1 > 96 > 48kHz files alternatively in KS, each time there'll be a 3 secs silence w/ a soft beep?

 I'd be using very sensitive headphones, so I'd rather be sure that the beep is not louder than what the master volume is set at.

 last question please: so the windows master volume works I guess? coz there's no volume knob on the damn thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the 02USD is almost 2X pricier than the 01USD, I wonder if they'd sound any different in KS on my cd1k(same drivers as cd3k)...I won't be using the S/PDIF out, and it's still not clear whether there's any opamp in these things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OK I am back and here are my answers!

 Auto SR button:






 If you change the SR for example to 44.1>48 or from 176.4>48 (yes I have those HRx example files which I need to buy the releases soon, lazy person here) they will be a three second delay. Remember this is only when you are changing to a different SR. If you are keep playing 44.1 files for hours it will not change the clock.

 When the clock is being change it only make a little noise for like half a second. It is a very small noise and it will not hurt your ears at all.

 Window master volume works directly in the Musiland Control Panel under the 
 WDM section. Just control that to control the master volume. 

 The 02 is better, big factor is that it has its own PSU.


----------



## glt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_and why so much fuss about clock generation?!?! this doesn't really answer: H I F I D U I N O: Clock generation in the Musiland Devices

 they could have just used two 1ppm crystals and that's it?! that's what VIA and m2tech do...why wasting so much time through a FPGA chip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 digital clock generation is so much more accurate than a regular crystal PLL?_

 

Probably to meet a price target. You'll be happier with the Hiface which does indeed have two external clocks


----------



## leeperry

well, the hiface has regular PLL crystals, these will not be as accurate as what the Musiland is using I think...you cannot get a dead-on ~00.00 perfectly stable clock from a crystal AFAIK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ok, thanks again for the replies Hyperduel!

 so the windows master volume isn't effective? you have to bother in the drivers GUI?? coz I currently use a Griffin Powermate set on the windows master volume, it's so handy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the last thing that annoys me is that this thing has OP275 opamps, and these are dual opamps...I've got a past of pretty mad opamp roller, and I've always found the center channel shrunk down to death on dual opamps...going two singles on adapter has always given me a much wider center channel and clearer soundstage.

 OTOH, the boards I rolled opamps on were clearly not using elite clocks by a long shot...and I'm also afraid that uber low jitter is very fatiguing on headphones...the Asus ST was unbearable to my brain.

*PS:* this guy couldn't stand the 01US for more than 15 mins: http://www.audioasylum.com/forums/pc...s/6/66891.html

 ..exactly my situation on the Asus ST


----------



## Uri Cohen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok, thanks again for the replies Hyperduel!

 so the windows master volume isn't effective? you have to bother in the drivers GUI?? coz I currently use a Griffin Powermate set on the windows master volume, it's so handy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I just tested it via WMV and it works just fine. Of course for me the GUI is better for my needs.


----------



## leeperry

OK, sounds like a plan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now I need to make up my mind whether the precision mode would be fatiguing on headphones, and the dual opamps would kill the SS center channel.....tough call 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also my computer likes to give nasty groundloop hum on any kind of audio device, hopefully the 02US is properly shielded..as it can even go up the USB cable GND..

*PS:* and do you get a loud pop on headphones when turning it on/off? OTOH there's no power switch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the 3" SR switch is still annoying, the SQ'd better make up for it!


----------



## jaycalgary

Mine makes a crackling sound when I start the laptop or plug the usb in. Its not very loud.


----------



## Olev

Guys don't mix Musiland and your DAC problems. I have my 02 US connected to an Audio-gd DAC19-MK3 via rca spdif and it takes just about a sec (not 3 sec) to reprogram the chip and the DAC is dead silent during that time.


----------



## leeperry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HyperDuel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_-It does work with KS on XP_

 

in 24bit as well in foobar? or only 16/32bit?


----------



## jaycalgary

When you get the Musiland 02 the box it comes in has magnets built into it for opening and closing the box. Was the first time I saw that and a nice touch for packaging.


----------



## leeperry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Olev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guys don't mix Musiland and your DAC problems. I have my 02 US connected to an Audio-gd DAC19-MK3 via rca spdif and it takes just about a sec (not 3 sec) to reprogram the chip and the DAC is dead silent during that time._

 

so you're saying that the switch is instant w/ headphones plugged at the front? even the manufacturer seems to say that there's a delay...reason why they still kept the older fast innacurate mode?!


----------



## svyr

Am I missing something? 
 (there is no auto SR button)


----------



## leeperry

apparently you only get the "AUTO" button in the newer drivers, and only on XP


----------



## ol320

I'm using Win7 32 bit and latest driver 1.0.8.2 and I don't see any Auto SR button on 
 Monitor Control Panel.What's going on?


----------



## Architeuthis

Please compare sound quality to the MusicStreamer*+*(plus) .


----------



## svyr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_apparently you only get the "AUTO" button in the newer drivers, and only on XP_

 

ok, I'm on w7, and 1.8.2, so I guess that would make sense. 

 I take it 192 then means upsampling if the source is not 192khz?


----------



## kite7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *svyr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok, I'm on w7, and 1.8.2, so I guess that would make sense. 

 I take it 192 then means upsampling if the source is not 192khz?_

 

Yes, it will upsample if that's the case


----------



## raab

I'm on W7 and have 192 selected. As far as I can tell from previous posts, and from what I experience, the 192khz setting is like "auto" as it doesn't up sample. If the source is 44.1khz then it switches to that, likewise if the source is 48khz then the Musiland changes to that.


----------



## gattari

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *raab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm on W7 and have 192 selected. As far as I can tell from previous posts, and from what I experience, the 192khz setting is like "auto" as it doesn't up sample. If the source is 44.1khz then it switches to that, likewise if the source is 48khz then the Musiland changes to that._

 

Yes is right


----------



## angle_sh00ter

I find the big improvement with the musiland 02 is the weight it gives to instruments and the clarity of the bass, overall it has a very clean and detailed sound. I notice this even when using low impedance headphones and quite cheap computer speakers. I imagine that the effect would be amplified with more expensive gear.


----------



## Olev

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so you're saying that the switch is instant w/ headphones plugged at the front? even the manufacturer seems to say that there's a delay...reason why they still kept the older fast innacurate mode?!_

 

No, it is not instantaneous. But it seems to be faster than 3 sec ... maybe 2sec. And during that time my DAC19-MK3 is dead silent (that was what I meant to say, I hear no noise during the switching).


----------



## Olev

Just to test my first oscilloscope I measured spdif output of my 02 US thru a generic cable to my DAC19-MK3 playing at 44.1kHz. Seems pretty nice, a little bit overshoot but nice rise and flat





 A closer look with old signal trace showing:




 And this is at 88.2kHz




 And this is at 48kHz




 And this is at 96kHz


----------



## Pacha

After reading a lot I seriously consider buying a Monitor 02 over an Essence ST.

 Just a few questions to the owners of this (or these) DAC to make it clear for me though :


 - I currently have an Audigy 2 ZS with a 32 Ohms DT 880, I read that Dolby Headphones on ST wasn't as good as CMSS 3D, what do you think about the musiland on that point? What kind of sound regarding to these effects does it produce?

 - I didn't game for a few years now but I think of gaming again in the future maybe, though a little only. That's why I consider buying the musiland over the ST because I can keep my old Audigy 2 ZS in my rig to play EAX games while I will listen to my music most of the time, plus the ST isn't ideal for gaming with DHP and moderate EAX support.
 What do you think about gaming with the musiland?

 - I also consider buying a HD800 or T1 this year or a bit after (my wallet is on diet), but the HD800 is 300 Ohms and the T1 is 600 Ohms. What do you think about driving these cans with the musiland? Could its amp be sufficient?

 - Is it fully ok to do KS (or is it Direct Sound?) on XP using winamp with 02? Does the shortcuts on my mouse to control master volume on XP will fully work or do I need to go with musiland drivers' GUI?

 - What kind of USB cable would you recommend for best SQ with 02?


 Cheers


----------



## leeperry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pacha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_- Is it fully ok to do KS (or is it Direct Sound?) on XP using winamp with 02? Does the shortcuts on my mouse to control master volume on XP will fully work or do I need to go with musiland drivers' GUI?

 - What kind of USB cable would you recommend for best SQ with 02?_

 

1) yes, KS will work fine on XP SP3...bit-perfect and automatically bit-matched up to 32/192

 the windows master volume will still work, as it's linked to the master volume in the Musiland GUI....don't worry, the drivers engineers on this thing appear to have been quite clever.

 2) it's using async USB, cable really shouldn't matter...or not


----------



## Shahrose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pacha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After reading a lot I seriously consider buying a Monitor 02 over an Essence ST.

 Just a few questions to the owners of this (or these) DAC to make it clear for me though :


 - I currently have an Audigy 2 ZS with a 32 Ohms DT 880, I read that Dolby Headphones on ST wasn't as good as CMSS 3D, what do you think about the musiland on that point? What kind of sound regarding to these effects does it produce?

 - I didn't game for a few years now but I think of gaming again in the future maybe, though a little only. That's why I consider buying the musiland over the ST because I can keep my old Audigy 2 ZS in my rig to play EAX games while I will listen to my music most of the time, plus the ST isn't ideal for gaming with DHP and moderate EAX support.
 What do you think about gaming with the musiland?

 - I also consider buying a HD800 or T1 this year or a bit after (my wallet is on diet), but the HD800 is 300 Ohms and the T1 is 600 Ohms. What do you think about driving these cans with the musiland? Could its amp be sufficient?

 - Is it fully ok to do KS (or is it Direct Sound?) on XP using winamp with 02? Does the shortcuts on my mouse to control master volume on XP will fully work or do I need to go with musiland drivers' GUI?

 - What kind of USB cable would you recommend for best SQ with 02?


 Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I would highly recommend an external amp with the HD800 (and the T1 too although that I haven't heard yet). The HD800s can sound just plain bad out of a bad source/insufficient amping. They are very transparent and make good upstream gear shine and bad ones sound awful.

 Word of advice. Ditch Dolby Headphone/CMSS 3D (for music anyways). I was enamoured by it too when I first started listening to it (a few years back) but I returned to non-processed listening and have never looked back.

 Also, forget about the USB cable for now. Concentrate your funds on a proper amp to go along with the DAC (Musiland 02US).


----------



## leeperry

RMAA on the RCA looks good btw, and it's not even w/ the latest "high precision" drivers(and RMAA goes through the nasty XP KMixer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : 



 the stock USB cable does look super cheap: http://musiland.cn/index.php/Product/show/id/137

 and if you're from Europe, you'll need a plug adapter as it comes like this: http://www.washington.edu/computing/global/plug_a.bmp

 mine has been shipped today, and is new stock...so hopefully I'll be able to use the 1.082 drivers w/o any pesky firmware update.


----------



## ROBSCIX

If you have actually spent some time with RMAA then you would know those RMAA results don't look that impressive. That is not to say it doesn't sound good.


----------



## wali

I use the USB cable which came with Canon scanner with Musiland 02. it seems to be of higher quality and shielded.


----------



## leeperry

yeah, I'm also looking for a better cable...I don't believe in snake oil cables, but this one really looks cheapo.


----------



## leeperry

ok I ended up getting this one: Geek Squad 6' USB 2.0 A/B Cable

*"24K gold-plated and corrosion-proof connectors; 20-gauge high-performance power wires to ensure fast performance; spiral-shielded to reduce electromagnetic and radio frequency interference"*

 I'm sure it'll be a night and day w/ the stock cable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remember comparing a stock cheapo and a Monster USB2 game cable on my M-Audio Audiophile USB...and not hearing a damn difference, but shielding does matter...and my neighbors flood me w/ wifi anyway


----------



## kite7

I can't any differences with several of my usb cables, some of which are gold plated with ferite beads on both ends but for $10 it's worth a try.


----------



## leeperry

ferrite beads should be avoided IMO, as they are known to kill high speed TMDS transfers: http://www.scapro.se/text/murataemidvi.pdf
  Quote:


 A major issue is that the addition of an EMI filter, for example, can cause waveforms to lose their shape, making faithful data transmission impossible.
 [..]
 DVI transmission rates are in excess of 1.6Gbps, and if ferrite beads are added to signal lines, not only is the extraneous noise component eliminated, but also the frequency components that make up the signals to be transmitted! 
 

granted that USB2 is 460Mbps max and not quite 1.6Gbps, but still ferrites shouldn't be required if there's some proper shielding in the first place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also love the guys on "audiophile" websites who say that $500 USB cables are night and day w/ cheapo ones...it's sad, really sad...as they could use that money to get a high end phone instead.

 even cryo-parts asks $99 for a 1 foot USB cable...puh-leezzze


----------



## wali

How does AKG K701 perform with Musiland 02? 

 I ask that because it feels to me that my HD580 (600 grills 650 cable) is not really up to the job with Musi02...


----------



## angle_sh00ter

It would be a good DAC for the K701 and it can also perform amping duties until you have enough for a proper desktop amp (which is what the K701 needs) 

 Don't think that you will get a $150 DAC /amp that will dirve the K701 to anywhere near their potential!


----------



## svyr

>How does AKG K701 perform with Musiland 02?

 Apart from what angle_sh00ter said, 
 If you listen to a lot of classical, you will find tracks where on full volume everything is too quiet.


----------



## leeperry

.


----------



## macrog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pacha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After reading a lot I seriously consider buying a Monitor 02 over an Essence ST.

 Just a few questions to the owners of this (or these) DAC to make it clear for me though :


 - I currently have an Audigy 2 ZS with a 32 Ohms DT 880, I read that Dolby Headphones on ST wasn't as good as CMSS 3D, what do you think about the musiland on that point? What kind of sound regarding to these effects does it produce?

 - I didn't game for a few years now but I think of gaming again in the future maybe, though a little only. That's why I consider buying the musiland over the ST because I can keep my old Audigy 2 ZS in my rig to play EAX games while I will listen to my music most of the time, plus the ST isn't ideal for gaming with DHP and moderate EAX support.
 What do you think about gaming with the musiland?

 - I also consider buying a HD800 or T1 this year or a bit after (my wallet is on diet), but the HD800 is 300 Ohms and the T1 is 600 Ohms. What do you think about driving these cans with the musiland? Could its amp be sufficient?

 - Is it fully ok to do KS (or is it Direct Sound?) on XP using winamp with 02? Does the shortcuts on my mouse to control master volume on XP will fully work or do I need to go with musiland drivers' GUI?

 - What kind of USB cable would you recommend for best SQ with 02?


 Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The musiland monitor 02us will run the hd800s but it sounds dull and lifeless.

 My Essence ST sounded slightly better but still not good.

 I have now settled on an Audio-gd Phoenix and it is lovely.

 The dac on the musiland is suprisingly good but the headphone amp is mediocre at best.

 Would you run a Ferrari on cross ply tyres? Get a balanced system (both xlr and money divided logically between components). The HD800s are revealing enough to show every flaw in your source and amplification.

 I went for the shortest us cable I could find. I think it sounded noticably better with the shorter cable. Mine is about 10cm long.

 Good luck

 Macrog


----------



## wali

The less stuff there is in the analogue path the better. I like Musiland and STX because no need of an external amp, which would mean, interconnects, another power source and circuitry of the amp on the path. 

 Musiland 02 drives my HD580 very comfortably and that headphone is not easy to drive or control. 

 The headphone out of Musiland is 02 is excellent for what it does, driving the headphone and not coloring the sound. people who like colored sound prefer tubes and what not, i like to keep things simple. the less there is in the audio chain the better. 

 i do have a vintage amp which has great synergy with Senn HD580/6x0 series.


----------



## leeperry

yes, but the STX for instance has a very agressive sound w/ spikey trebles...I've owned a burson ha-160 discrete amp, hah! pure ownage, very analog/rounded bass, 3D holographic SS...completely different story here!

 I don't see how a $1 OP275 opamp in the 02US could compete w/ anything serious tbh...but ok, I'll wait a few days so I can hear by myself how the HP out sounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've grown to hate opamps, and tubes seem annoying(too hot, hard to roll)....I want a discrete HP amp, I see Graham Slee has some


----------



## ROBSCIX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The less stuff there is in the analogue path the better. I like Musiland and STX because no need of an external amp, which would mean, interconnects, another power source and circuitry of the amp on the path. 

 Musiland 02 drives my HD580 very comfortably and that headphone is not easy to drive or control. 

 The headphone out of Musiland is 02 is excellent for what it does, driving the headphone and not coloring the sound. people who like colored sound prefer tubes and what not, i like to keep things simple. the less there is in the audio chain the better. 

 i do have a vintage amp which has great synergy with Senn HD580/6x0 series._

 

The more devices in the path the more oppurtunity for distortion and noise to get into your signal path. Some get almost fanatical about this idea, using very high price interconnects..etc between.
 Tubes can produce some great sound but as you said in many cases the coloring is what peopel like about them. That sparkly high, warm mids and compressed bass region type of sound -in general. I like tube amplifiers also so I am not one to put down other for liking them.

 I am actually looking at some tube mono blocks or I might just design and build the amps myself so I can be assured I am getting the sound signature I like. What is the vintage amplifier you use?
 I was looking at the Musiland as it gets good marks from many memebers here, since you have both the 02 and the STX how do you rate them in comparion to each other...now that you have the card set up to your liking?


----------



## wali

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ROBSCIX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The more devices in the path the more oppurtunity for distortion and noise to get into your signal path. Some get almost fanatical about this idea, using very high price interconnects..etc between.
 Tubes can produce some great sound but as you said in many cases the coloring is what peopel like about them. That sparkly high, warm mids and compressed bass region type of sound -in general. I like tube amplifiers also so I am not one to put down other for liking them.

 I am actually looking at some tube mono blocks or I might just design and build the amps myself so I can be assured I am getting the sound signature I like. What is the vintage amplifier you use?
 I was looking at the Musiland as it gets good marks from many memebers here, since you have both the 02 and the STX how do you rate them in comparion to each other...now that you have the card set up to your liking?_

 

The headphone amp of STX wins without any question, but Musiland 02 is not far behind, with low impedance headphones the performance should be identical. 

 With speakers Musiland 02 wins convincingly. (only if there was a way to use Musiland 02 DAC and STX headphone amp?)

 my amp is a vintage LXI series, which i found by accident and it has worked really well with HD580/HD600.


----------



## leeperry

yes, the sennhs are said to be hard to drive...but quite frankly the $2 HP amp in the stx is far from top notch either, and this card has way too many caps in the audio path(many ppl pull them off when they're bored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

 and if there's some +$700 HP amps, there's a very good reason...that's because they sound pretty darn' good! even when fed w/ RCA.

 a 5532/2114 opamp measures well in RMAA, and sounds very bad....these THD/IMD/SNR measurements are meaningless to the utmost. a lot of killer equipment give barely 50dB of crosstalk, and they'd make you set your stx on fire in the blink of an eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway, I don't really know why we're again discussing about the stx...it's got its own thread for ppl who like its agressive sound and crappy fixed sample rate drivers, let's talk about the 02US if any possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't really found any real review of the 02US, maybe they should hire some shills! I want a 3D holographic SS, a very thick bass, natural mids and non shrill trebles...it prolly won't give me any of this, but I'm a believer! I'll prolly have to grab a killer headamp like burson or so (again).

http://www.amb.org/audio/mini3/
  Quote:


 There are no signal-degrading coupling capacitors at the input, output or negative feedback loop. 
 

that's where the money is, the less caps the better the sound...and of course you want your external headamp to run on a linear stabilized PSU...not a crappy ATX SMPS(vastly polluted by your HDD and GPU).

*PS:* ok this guy looks enthusiastic! http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum...m/1343583.html
  Quote:


 the STX... it was very sharp with most songs but it lacked a bit of clarity
 [..]
 It wasn't just the quantity of bass but the quality also. It was just much deeper and fuller sounding – like a completely new experience.


----------



## ROBSCIX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The headphone amp of STX wins without any question, but Musiland 02 is not far behind, with low impedance headphones the performance should be identical. 

 With speakers Musiland 02 wins convincingly. (only if there was a way to use Musiland 02 DAC and STX headphone amp?)

 my amp is a vintage LXI series, which i found by accident and it has worked really well with HD580/HD600._

 

I was looking at the 02 but wanted to ask a few what they thought of it first.
 You can't seem to beat some of those older amplifiers. 
 If it helps, you could always connect the 02 to the STX line input and use the headphone amplifer output. The STX may color the 02 output because of the headphone amplifier. Worth a test maybe?
 Thanks for the information.


----------



## Architeuthis

How does the Musiland 02 compare to the Little Dot DAC (I or II)?


----------



## wwmhf

With the newest driver, it is hard to find a sound card better than Musiland 02, especially at this price. It can produce a very smooth and clear sound. Resampler such as SOX works well in foobar2000. I really like to resample my music materials to 176.4. 

 The headphone amp in Musiland 02 does not match well with Senn. 650. The main issue is the loose control of the lower end frequency. The RCA output is a little better when connected to a PPA amp and then 650. The problem is still at the lower end for 650, too much and a little sloppy. However, Musiland 02->PPA->recabled Koss 75 works unusually well over the whole spectrum, I even want to use the word PERFECT! The configuration Musiland 02->Perreaux 0.5->recabled Koss 75 also works satisfactorily.

 Also, the digital output of Musiland works well enough too!


----------



## leeperry

ahhhhh, you sure make it appetizing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ok it's sitting on my desk, I'll let it warm up to ambient temp and plug it in a little while.

*EDIT:* wow, bass is AMAZING


----------



## leeperry

humm, if I leave ASIO at 100%...I can't quite get past 1% master volume on whatever jack output, I know my cd1k is very sensitive at 104dB but the d2k is even worse...I will try to set ASIO at 40% to get more master volume headroom.


----------



## Guess?

Guys, do you think the 02 will make a good duo with k242?

 ps: leeperry waiting for some reviews about the 02US from you =).


----------



## leeperry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Guess?* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_leeperry waiting for some reviews about the 02US from you_

 

it honestly sounds really good! but my cd1k is WAY too sensitive...1% master volume is already too loud.

 so I've put it up for sale: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f43/fs...7/#post6407373


----------



## Guess?

wow, I didn't expect that exactly...


----------



## leeperry

well, the 25Ω/106dB d2k is even more sensitive than my cd1k...so it'd be a big nono too. OTOH, the Beyer DT770 is 96dB, so you can bring the pain.


----------



## wali

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Guess?* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guys, do you think the 02 will make a good duo with k242?

 ps: leeperry waiting for some reviews about the 02US from you =)._

 

Musiland 02's sound quality is has already been confirmed by almost everyone. the headphone out is great for lower impedance headphones, i'd say any headphone below 300ohms. 

 But at the same time you can always use a headphone amp with its line out.


----------



## leeperry

I guess I should add that I only listen to headphones at very low volume...I happen to care about my audition quite a bit. But if you like to blast your eardrums, it will allow you to reach +100dB on any phone fairly easily I think


----------



## animation

Hi guys, sorry to ask (I'm new to all of this) but should I plug my HD650's in headphone slot 1 or 2? Is there even a difference?

 Besides that, this little thing sounds great.


----------



## kite7

The only difference is that the slot 1 has slightly higher output suited for higher impedance cans. They both sound the same quality wise but 1 is louder.


----------



## leeperry

in my experience, SS was much better in jack 1 and bass much louder in jack 2.


----------



## Leto Atreides II

finally got asio working...

 I was getting figging crackling, but setting up ASIO fixed it. I was about to go hunting for a ground loop


----------



## Leto Atreides II

sound is a bit disappointing though. It seemed like I had punchier, and deeper, bass with just my much cheaper Behringer UCA202.


----------



## aspenx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The headphone amp of STX wins without any question, but Musiland 02 is not far behind, with low impedance headphones the performance should be identical. 

 With speakers Musiland 02 wins convincingly. (only if there was a way to use Musiland 02 DAC and STX headphone amp?)

 my amp is a vintage LXI series, which i found by accident and it has worked really well with HD580/HD600._

 

Hi,

 I am new here and have been considering upgrading from my laptop's onboard soundcard. I have some 24-bit 192kHz sampled CDs and mainly FLAC for music which I play with foobar2000 and ASIO through my ATH-m50s.

 Since my cans are only 38Ohm, am I right to say that the Musiland 02 will drive them comfortable?

 And also the Musiland will be a better choice than say a stock iBasso D2 Viper (which I can get at a slightly lower price second hand from a friend) because all the other DACs (with and without amps) in this price range can't resolve the 24-bit CDs that I have?

 Many thanks in advice!


----------



## wali

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aspenx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi,

 I am new here and have been considering upgrading from my laptop's onboard soundcard. I have some 24-bit 192kHz sampled CDs and mainly FLAC for music which I play with foobar2000 and ASIO through my ATH-m50s.

 Since my cans are only 38Ohm, am I right to say that the Musiland 02 will drive them comfortable?

 And also the Musiland will be a better choice than say a stock iBasso D2 Viper (which I can get at a slightly lower price second hand from a friend) because all the other DACs (with and without amps) in this price range can't resolve the 24-bit CDs that I have?

 Many thanks in advice!_

 

Welcome to head-fi.

 Musiland 02 meets all your requirements and it also gives you the option to upgrade your headphone or even use them as source with a decent set of speakers... it will also drive your headphone with no problem. not to mention playing your 24/192 files. 

 I have not listened to iBasso D2 Viper, but if you google it there is a huge thread about it right here in head-fi.


----------



## aspenx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Welcome to head-fi.

 Musiland 02 meets all your requirements and it also gives you the option to upgrade your headphone or even use them as source with a decent set of speakers... it will also drive your headphone with no problem. not to mention playing your 24/192 files. 

 I have not listened to iBasso D2 Viper, but if you google it there is a huge thread about it right here in head-fi._

 

Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Actually, I've been lurking here for sometime and that's how I found the great ebay deal for my m50s. I read that the D2 Viper as an amp is impressive and with the amps rolled, they can be made to sound like the Predator (?).

 I'm sorry, I don't quite understand how the musiland gives me the option to upgrade my headphones. Do you mean they will perform great too, say with a (I intend to get these someday) W1000? Or do you mean that the RCA output is an advantage as I can use it with a dedicated amp in future?

 Anyways, this forum has been great help to me. I shall be ordering the Musiland once coolfungadet gets back to business after the Lunar New Year celebrations!


----------



## wali

What I meant was if you were to buy a more high-end headphone you'll notice the difference in sound quality with Musiland 02, since it has a lot of headroom for upgrading your headphone/speakers or even adding an amp for high impedance headphones.


----------



## xtrader

Hi all,

 Is the *Musiland Monitor 02 US* used the *Asynchronous USB *protocol ? Because only Asynchronous USB can reduct the jitter completely.

 Thank a lot.


----------



## kite7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xtrader* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all,

 Is the *Musiland Monitor 02 US* used the *Asynchronous USB *protocol ? Because only Asynchronous USB can reduct the jitter completely.

 Thank a lot._

 

Yes it does use asynchronous usb and it was confirmed by coolfungadget


----------



## Olev

Seems that new beta driver is available @ http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads...on_1.0.8.4.exe 

 Changelog is hilarious thru google translator:
 Sonic boom occurs please try the following versions of users: 
http://www.musiland.com.cn/downl ... MlCyMon_1.0.8.4.exe






 Guess it fixes crackling during sample rate base change - which I don't have on my 02 US.


----------



## cmanc

The 1.0.8.4 drivers fixed the crackling I had previously during playback but introduced a new (and weirder) problem: sounds play slower than it should. Every app is affected including foobar (through WDM, asio etc) and video. I tried changing the sampling rates and also precision/fast mode to no avail. I'm not sure why the driver would cause this problem but at least I know they are listening to user complaints which gives me confidence they'll eventually fix this issue. It's back to 1.0.5.2 in the mean time for me.


----------



## Olev

Did you reboot during uninstall-install cycle. I've had problems with no-reboot updates. I've found out the best is to uninstall, reboot, install, plug device and if windows asks for another reboot - do it. You can update the driver with no reboot but going to 1.0.8.2 without reboot my 02 US had still old version ICU that reboot fixed.

 Edit: LOL they messed up something with 48k sample base - 44.1k plays fine but 48k is slowed down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well that's why it's called beta - back to 1.0.8.2.


----------



## xtrader

Hi all,

 I have received a Musiland monitor 02 US. Very happy with the sound of it. 

 But unfortunately, I have a problem with RCA and headphone output. 

 When I connected, I can't hear any sound of RCA output or headphone output, no light. I don't know why. I'm using 1.0.8.4 driver and Analog is enabled in 
 Monitor 02 Panel.

 Any body like me ? Pls help me! Now I can only use the SPIDF out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank so much!


----------



## cmanc

Hi xtrader,

 Have you tried clicking on the "Line" button in the mixer tab rather than "HP" meaning headphone out?


----------



## kite7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xtrader* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all,

 I have received a Musiland monitor 02 US. Very happy with the sound of it. 

 But unfortunately, I have a problem with RCA and headphone output. 

 When I connected, I can't hear any sound of RCA output or headphone output, no light. I don't know why. I'm using 1.0.8.4 driver and Analog is enabled in 
 Monitor 02 Panel.

 Any body like me ? Pls help me! Now I can only use the SPIDF out
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thank so much!_

 

I suggest you try using a non beta driver such as 1.0.7.0. There should always be a light for either the RCA or headphone the moment you turn on your computer though, do you have a light when you turn on your computer?


----------



## xtrader

I tried 1.0.7 ; 1.0.8.x ... but the Analog (headphone + RCA) channel unable to play. No light when my computer on


----------



## xtrader

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cmanc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi xtrader,

 Have you tried clicking on the "Line" button in the mixer tab rather than "HP" meaning headphone out?_

 

I tried but no any sound and no light.


----------



## kite7

Are you using the usb ports at the back end or the front of the computer? Try different ports


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xtrader* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all,

 I have received a Musiland monitor 02 US. Very happy with the sound of it. 

 But unfortunately, I have a problem with RCA and headphone output. 

 When I connected, I can't hear any sound of RCA output or headphone output, no light. I don't know why. I'm using 1.0.8.4 driver and Analog is enabled in 
 Monitor 02 Panel.

 Any body like me ? Pls help me! Now I can only use the SPIDF out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank so much!_

 

How can you say that you are happy with the sound of it if you can't even get it to work? How did you hear it? Was it working when you first got it but now it is not working anymore?


----------



## xtrader

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *angle_sh00ter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How can you say that you are happy with the sound of it if you can't even get it to work? How did you hear it? Was it working when you first got it but now it is not working anymore?_

 

because I can use SPDIF output.

 The Analog ouput (RCA & Headphone) don't work.

 I'm using windows 7 - 32bit.


----------



## wali

is the the little light on, the one which switches between headphone out and line out?


----------



## xtrader

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is the the little light on, the one which switches between headphone out and line out?_

 

The little light is in the dark at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When you connect Musiland 02 US to the computer and power is on, is the little light on immediately ?


----------



## kite7

The light should be lit immediately from the moment the computer is on, it was how it worked for me. Are you using the usb ports at the back of your computer? If not try those.


----------



## wali

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xtrader* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The little light is in the dark at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When you connect Musiland 02 US to the computer and power is on, is the little light on immediately ?_

 

My first Musiland 02 after a week became like that and I had to send it back. coolfungadget (ebay seller) send my replacement but he did mention that when he tried it, it was fine. he mentioned something about power... I had tried all the outlets at home and still it did not work. 

 Contact your ebay seller and i think you might have to send it back, unfortunately.


----------



## xtrader

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My first Musiland 02 after a week became like that and I had to send it back. coolfungadget (ebay seller) send my replacement but he did mention that when he tried it, it was fine. he mentioned something about power... I had tried all the outlets at home and still it did not work. 

 Contact your ebay seller and i think you might have to send it back, unfortunately._

 


 Thanks all. I will return it to the seller. I hope another one work well.


----------



## Mikeb

I have just installed the latest driver 1.0.8.4 and everything works fine using 44.1khz, but when I upsample to 96 or 192 the replay is slowed down lowering the pitch of the voice, I use latest Foobar with sox upsampler and vista os, the previous driver was excellent with no problems, any ideas?


----------



## ?ractaL

I received my MM 02 a few days ago and it works very well. However so far the headphone amp in my Nakamichi is definitely better than the one in this unit. 

 Why is it lossless files from the headphone out of the MM are not very loud at max volume but mp3s are very loud? I am using HD580 in output 1, XP SP3, driver 1.0.8.2, and ASIO through Mediamonkey. 

 Oh and could I get a link to the 1.0.8.4 drivers?


----------



## spookygonk

Got my '02 through Friday and set it up today with my Acer One netbook running XP SP3. Setup with 1.0.7.0 drivers and it worked straight away in Foobar (no popping or any other reported problems). Sounds great with my JVC HA-RX700, even better with Senn HD580s and plays my CD quality & HD (24/96/88/192) music, I think, pretty damn well. Will sit an enjoy some music with it for a while before reading through this thread and tweaking things.


----------



## wwmhf

The 1.0.8.2 driver is even better than 1.0.7.0.


----------



## ?ractaL

I found the drivers, they can be found here. 

 Are the 1.0.8.4 an improvement over 1.0.8.2? What are the differences?


----------



## GiantCrab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mikeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have just installed the latest driver 1.0.8.4 and everything works fine using 44.1khz, but when I upsample to 96 or 192 the replay is slowed down lowering the pitch of the voice, I use latest Foobar with sox upsampler and vista os, the previous driver was excellent with no problems, any ideas?_

 

Yeah, I think everyone has been having the same problem with the 1.0.8.4 drivers. I'd wait until they release an update.


----------



## Olev

There is now a new release that still has version 1.0.8.4 but does not slow down dated 26 Feb. I guess the speed fix did not justify a new version number.


----------



## psycho7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Olev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is now a new release that still has version 1.0.8.4 but does not slow down dated 26 Feb. I guess the speed fix did not justify a new version number._

 

Where is this new version? The date on Coolfungadget's sight is feb. 24, and this version does still have speed problems.


----------



## pao_revolt

does any know the S/pdif output on this unit is bypass or reprocess of the unit's DAC?

 thx


----------



## thebathingape

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *psycho7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where is this new version? The date on Coolfungadget's sight is feb. 24, and this version does still have speed problems._

 

Check here: Index of /downloads/drivers


----------



## jageur272

I'm using the Monitor 02 US with driver 1.0.8.4 upsampling to 88.2kHz with both my YH-1 and my SFI-500, it sounds quite nice with both. I'm getting plenty of volume straight out of the high-impedance headphone out; I'm not hearing a difference apart from gain between the two. I may write up a full-fledged review later, but for now, I'm  letting it burn in getting lost in the music.


----------



## psycho7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thebathingape* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Check here: Index of /downloads/drivers_

 

Thanks! Using the built-in ASIO drivers with foobar is yielding much better than expected results, I am very excited. Appears to be a great match for my ATH-M50.


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *psycho7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where is this new version? The date on Coolfungadget's sight is feb. 24, and this version does still have speed problems._

 

Updated.


----------



## aspenx

Received mine today.

 Out of the box, it sounded really shrilly but it seems to be evening out now.

 I have updated my driver to v1.0.8.4 that was dated 24th of February. Is it not the newest?

 Also, in foobar2000, between "DS: Monitor 02 US[0002]" and "ASIO: MUSILAND Monitor Series(USB", which one should I be using?

 My 24bit 192kHz mastered CDs are still playing at 16bit seemingly... (so says foobar)

 Please advise!


----------



## ROBSCIX

ASIO would be my choice.


----------



## Mikeb

the new version of 1.0.8.4 date march 4th works fine for both both 44.1 and 96khz sampling and doesnt have the slowdown I had with the original 1.0.8.4 driver, sounds great but whether it is any better than previous drivers is difficult as the musiland sounds great with all the previous drivers i've used great little usb/sdif/headphone adapter.

 thanks musiland for the update


----------



## Architeuthis

I was just playing some 24-bit/88.2 kHz files. The Musiland 02 settings panel reported them as 96 kHz, but after reopening Winamp, the settings panel is now showing them correctly, as 88.2 .

 How do I get Asio4All working? I installed the Asio4All.dll in my Program Files\MUSILAND\Monitor Series(USB)\Driver folder but the control panel still shows Asio 1.0.1.4 .
 I'm using driver version 1.0.8.2 .
 Thanks...

 P.S. - 44.1 is showing as 96.....In SR Control, I have 'Auto' set.


----------



## ?ractaL

Was watching a concert DVD last night and the unit sounded great but after a while there were occasional "popping" sounds. The disc is completely unscratched, played through media player classic. Any ideas what this could be?


----------



## debitsohn

now that this has been out for a while... anyone with other dacs compare them? this i smy first dac and i was wondering if this holds its own against cheaper dacs like the Udac and more expensive dacs like the little dots.


----------



## kite7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *debitsohn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_now that this has been out for a while... anyone with other dacs compare them? this i smy first dac and i was wondering if this holds its own against cheaper dacs like the Udac and more expensive dacs like the little dots._

 

It does more than hold its own against the uDAC, I find the Musiland 02US more suited for me since I prefer forward vocals when I compared the two.


----------



## patrickwang288

Need help! Just bought the monitor 2 from coolfungadget but have some gliches: here I paste the email I sent to coolfungadget "There is a glitch when I tried to install the driver. No problem for the XP window but couldn't install on Vista or Window 7. Each time, the computer gives a sign "the requested operation requires elevation". I don't understand what that means. I have to right click CD rom icon to open it and chose the driver folder to install it. It seems fine till I open the "Monitor 02 US" panel and found no "auto" tab I can choose under the "SR control" of "Advance" option. That means each time I play a track I have to switch the bit rate first. That creates a lot of inconvenience. I checked the XP version: if I chosed "Auto", any track I play with different bit rate, the sound card would go to corresponding bit rate dot under the "Mixer" page. Both Vista and Window 7 have the same issue. How can I solve the problem?" coolfungadget emailed me the link to download the newst version of 1.0.8.4, still same problem. There is no "Auto" tab I can chose with Vista and Window 7 version.
 Is it the universal issue or just I have it?


----------



## lordsegan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *patrickwang288* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Need help! Just bought the monitor 2 from coolfungadget but have some gliches: here I paste the email I sent to coolfungadget "There is a glitch when I tried to install the driver. No problem for the XP window but couldn't install on Vista or Window 7. Each time, the computer gives a sign "the requested operation requires elevation". I don't understand what that means. I have to right click CD rom icon to open it and chose the driver folder to install it. It seems fine till I open the "Monitor 02 US" panel and found no "auto" tab I can choose under the "SR control" of "Advance" option. That means each time I play a track I have to switch the bit rate first. That creates a lot of inconvenience. I checked the XP version: if I chosed "Auto", any track I play with different bit rate, the sound card would go to corresponding bit rate dot under the "Mixer" page. Both Vista and Window 7 have the same issue. How can I solve the problem?" coolfungadget emailed me the link to download the newst version of 1.0.8.4, still same problem. There is no "Auto" tab I can chose with Vista and Window 7 version.
 Is it the universal issue or just I have it?_

 

Using DS I did not find an auto option.

 Using WASAPI or whatever its called, then it changed BR automatically. See my post in the computer audio section from 10 min ago.


----------



## lordsegan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *debitsohn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_now that this has been out for a while... anyone with other dacs compare them? this i smy first dac and i was wondering if this holds its own against cheaper dacs like the Udac and more expensive dacs like the little dots._

 

I have a LD DAC_1 on the way. Ill tell you soon.


----------



## Architeuthis

It's sounding better, I think, after having it for a day+ now.


----------



## patrickwang288

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lordsegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Using DS I did not find an auto option.

 Using WASAPI or whatever its called, then it changed BR automatically. See my post in the computer audio section from 10 min ago._

 

Hello, Lordsegan

 where can I find your post in the computer section ?


----------



## aspenx

I'm having problems with the sampling rate control. Even when I manually set the correct sampling rate with the Musiland control panel, the mixer still reflects a different SR and foobar2000 is refusing to play the file, giving this playback error "Unrecoverable playback error: Setting ASIO device sample rate failed : Hardware not present".

 How should I go about this? Setting SR Control to auto doesn't help either.

 EDIT: I found the problem. Driver is unable to change SR when another program is also using it. In my case, it was a youtube video that had finished playing...


----------



## ?ractaL

I have a new problem to report. I was listening to some music while playing a multiplayer game and sometimes when people talk over the game the music will stop and skip, like the computer froze. It recovers in about 5 seconds. This is with ASIO or WDM to play the music. Very annoying...how many channels is this thing supposed to handle?


----------



## Architeuthis

EDIT:
 Deleted by Gorts(SH Forum Humor)


----------



## dy2clamp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lordsegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a LD DAC_1 on the way. Ill tell you soon._

 

updated?


----------



## spookygonk

Sent an "activate" email to activate@musiland.com.cn (as per here), but it came back undeliverable.


----------



## leeperry

spooky, you already have the latest fw.


----------



## spookygonk

Ah, cool. Thanks M.


----------



## IPC_Skeeder

I've juste updated my drivers 1.0.3.2 to 1.0.8.4 beta (found on musiland website); and the ASIO output is now working better! Also some improvement in the sound level control. Under Vista x64 (1.0.7.0 are not working for me)


----------



## angle_sh00ter

1.0.8.4 driver is the best sounding for me.


----------



## spookygonk

To be honest I can't tell the difference between the different versions, all I can say is it does sound good (though I am going to re-roll some different tubes in my DV332).


----------



## IPC_Skeeder

Indeed, it's very difficult to make a difference between drivers for the audio quality.
 However, with ASIO in foobar2000 and flac sources I found the 1.0.8.4 better, maybe more "spacious", but it is a slight difference, and with placebo effect for sure


----------



## miyinan

Will it work as a dac/amp combo? I am only new to these hifi stuffs and looking for a easy and simple setup (computer - dac/amp combo - headphone). Will Monitor 02us serve my needs? From what I read in this forum, Zero seems to be a pretty good dac/amp combo. How will Monitor 02us compare to Zero? Thanks


----------



## MaxTO

I've only tried it with my DT990 Pro (250ohm), and the Musiland is capable of running them quite well. Compared to the MiniMax, I find the sound a bit more bright/forward (reminds me of the sound I had from the Auzentech Forte).

 For the money, the Musiland appears to be a great deal. You can always start with it and later on get a better amp to use with the Musiland.

 I haven't heard the Zero DAC, so I cannot comment on it.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *miyinan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will it work as a dac/amp combo? I am only new to these hifi stuffs and looking for a easy and simple setup (computer - dac/amp combo - headphone). Will Monitor 02us serve my needs? From what I read in this forum, Zero seems to be a pretty good dac/amp combo. How will Monitor 02us compare to Zero? Thanks_


----------



## miyinan

Thanks a lot for your reply MaxTo. I was looking at Monitor 02, Zero and Aune mk2. They all have very good feedback in this forum. Monitor 02 is the cheapest and probably gives the most bang for the buck among these three (although they are all good, price wise). I am only worried about the driver problem. It seems that a lot of people here had trouble with it.


----------



## BobbyLou

does 64 bit windows 7 work with this?


----------



## kite7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BobbyLou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does 64 bit windows 7 work with this?_

 

If you search the thread, it has already been answered that it works fine with Windows 7 x64


----------



## coolfungadget

Just curious to know, anyone here interested in a digital PCI sound card made by Musiland?


----------



## Ektalog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPC_Skeeder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Indeed, it's very difficult to make a difference between drivers for the audio quality.
 However, with ASIO in foobar2000 and flac sources I found the 1.0.8.4 better, maybe more "spacious", but it is a slight difference, and with placebo effect for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This could well be (and not placebo effect). I can't tell for sure what did it only because 2 things happend close together. I upgraded to .84 and then to the latest Foobar.

 My net obervation is similar to what you mention, at least for the combination.

 Edit: With my speakers, I should have added.


----------



## wwmhf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coolfungadget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just curious to know, anyone here interested in a digital PCI sound card made by Musiland?_

 

Sure, I am interested assuming:

 1. It performs as well as the USB version from the point of view of output digital data. I plan to use it with a external DAC.

 2. It comes with a stable Win7 driver


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wwmhf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sure, I am interested assuming:

 1. It performs as well as the USB version from the point of view of output digital data. I plan to use it with a external DAC.

 2. It comes with a stable Win7 driver_

 

I got 4 new products and will put on the shelf very soon...


----------



## spookygonk

Very interesting. Now can anyone explain the differences between cards and what all the different chips do?


----------



## leeperry

but does the Xilink FPGA still need 3 secs to switch SR?

 and that TREMOR chip is used in some audiotrack cards, you do get automatically bit-matched 44.1/48, but to get 96 you have to set it fixed...so you have to uncheck the "hi sample rate" button to get 44.1/48 again otherwise it's all resampled to 96...big fail.


----------



## maKe

Could my 02 US be on it's way to audio heaven? It's only half year old or so...

 I started to hear some crackling and distortion sound couple days ago, but today I really noticed it badly on some tracks that I have been listened many times with this card.

 I tried 1.0.8.4 drivers and that did not help. I can't use anything else than 1.0.8.0 driver or the newest. PC does not recognize the card anymore with older drivers and can't even open the musiland control panel also.

 It sounds alot like clipping and happens always exactly on same spots when listening to track X.

 This is driving me nuts and I don't know what the hell is going on. At first when I heard the crackling few days ago I thought it was because I was listening to a new album that I thought was ripped poorly, and had to keep the volume low because I was afraid to burn my tweeter because of crackling.


----------



## fenixdown110

And these cards all do 24/192 output? This would be a better option than buying the Musiland 02 which would take up more unnecessary space on my desk. I am definitely interesting in picking one up.


----------



## twyoo

I receive the unit today.
 I had the same clicking sound problem and increasing ASIO buffer size removed that clicking sound. Now I am so happy with Musiland 02 US!
 I hope it helps!!!


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *twyoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I receive the unit today.
 I had the same clicking sound problem and increasing ASIO buffer size removed that clicking sound. Now I am so happy with Musiland 02 US!
 I hope it helps!!!_

 

Very helpful feedback. Thanks!


----------



## maKe

Hmmm....I think there is some kinda hardware problem with my pc?

 I tested the Musiland on my friends system and his pc and there is same exact clicking and crackling sound on some tracks. It even occured when using only laptop integrated sound card!

 Could my hard-drive be broken and it can't read propely mp3's and flac's? Clicking and cracking is not random, it always occurs on same exact spot on different tracks.


----------



## fenixdown110

Any word on the Musiland sound cards?


----------



## ?ractaL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any word on the Musiland sound cards?_

 

Yes, they offer incredible value, from what I hear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## fenixdown110

The Moli and M-Sword sound cards look tempting, but looks like I'm still going to get an 02. An enclosed box will have less interference and has the capabilities of supporting other gear when I upgrade.

 Just ordered one from coolfungadget. Can't wait.


----------



## duckymcse

I got mine from Coolfungadget and very happy with it. I'm surprise how fast the shipping about 5 business day from China to USA.
 I'm really impress with the Musiland 02 especially in the high frequency range. Sound much better than my Sound Blaster X-Fi 5.1 Surround USB.
 I'm using it with my high end car audio and I can hear more details than ever before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Moli and M-Sword sound cards look tempting, but looks like I'm still going to get an 02. An enclosed box will have less interference and has the capabilities of supporting other gear when I upgrade.

 Just ordered one from coolfungadget. Can't wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## leeperry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm still going to get an 02. An enclosed box will have less interference_

 

there's a cheapo SMPS w/o a faraday cage right next to the audio circuit..


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_there's a cheapo SMPS w/o a faraday cage right next to the audio circuit.._

 

LOL I kinda missed that detail. Well... the box looks pretty.


----------



## honmashinsei

I'm thinking of maybe getting this for my desktop setup, connecting it to my laptop. 

 As this is only the DAC, what would be a good amp to pair with this and Alessandro MS-1i's (possibly Denon D2000's in the future)? Preferably with optical input as I would like to play 24bit lossless files?

 Price around $200

 And, how about that setup. I was thinking of maybe buying an iBasso D4 / D10, but since I don't play to use that as portable, will this be a better idea? Buying a DAC like the Monitor 02 US and an desktop amp?


----------



## Architeuthis

I'm using ASIO with Foobar and have analog and digital selected under the mixer tab in the Musiland 02 control panel, as seen below.
 Are there any pros or cons of having both, digital and analog selected?
 Thanks..


----------



## duckymcse

I don't think there are pros or cons. It just basically turn on or off the digital or analog connection.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Architeuthis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm using ASIO with Foobar and have analog and digital selected under the mixer tab in the Musiland 02 control panel, as seen below.
 Are there any pros or cons of having both, digital and analog selected?
 Thanks..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## duckymcse

I notice that the Musiland 02 still can play even without the power plug in.
 I wonder is there any benefit in SQ using the power plug in?
 I think it benefit with headphone, but not sure if using digital/optical connection to your DAC?


----------



## techenvy

hey, i use the 64 bit vista, and i just got done readin old posts on this thread from a year ago and their were many horror stories of drivers uncompatable and having to emal in for the update ot recieving emai and driver not working even in regvular 32 bit.....
 im 64 bit vista am i better off going for the udac....

 anyone side by side this with udac?

 thanks


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *techenvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey, i use the 64 bit vista, and i just got done readin old posts on this thread from a year ago and their were many horror stories of drivers uncompatable and having to emal in for the update ot recieving emai and driver not working even in regvular 32 bit.....
 im 64 bit vista am i better off going for the udac....

 anyone side by side this with udac?

 thanks_

 

It's fixed. The newest drivers/firmware is out.


----------



## Shahrose

The 02US has never given me any troubles with drivers. It's smooth, responsive, stable and glitch-free. I use Win 7 x64 Ultimate and the latest firmware with the 02.


----------



## honmashinsei

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *okthxbye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm thinking of maybe getting this for my desktop setup, connecting it to my laptop. 

 As this is only the DAC, what would be a good amp to pair with this and Alessandro MS-1i's (possibly Denon D2000's in the future)? Preferably with optical input as I would like to play 24bit lossless files?

 Price around $200

 And, how about that setup. I was thinking of maybe buying an iBasso D4 / D10, but since I don't play to use that as portable, will this be a better idea? Buying a DAC like the Monitor 02 US and an desktop amp?_

 

Anyone? The Musiland seems very interesting, very good support and firmware/driver updates too. 

 I read in this thread about the guy who sold his 02 US because he tried it with D2000's (volume was already very loud at 1%). Could anyone confirm this? 

 How will it be with Alessandro MS-1i's then? Those are very easy to drive too, won't they give the same problem?

 Thanks!


----------



## IPC_Skeeder

With my Ultrasone PL 750 the volume is very loud at 1%. (I can't listen to music over 15%, unless I'm drunk)
 However this is good for movies that are downmixed with normalised matrix, and for music I ajust the volume with the software if I want to. (But 1% is perfect actually)

 PL 750 is 40 Ohms.

 EDIT: However, this Monitor 02 US is an incredible DAC even for "easy to drive" phones. I had before an Audigy 4, and compare to Monitor 2 US with my PL750, Audigy 4 sounds like crap! I have more differences between Monitor 2 US and Audigy 4 than between Audigy 4 and Onboard Chip...
 Espcially for the bass thing, I rediscovered my songs with the Monitor 2 US


----------



## fenixdown110

This dac just amazes me. The transparency and clarity is stunning. Running it on the latest 1.0.8.4 driver with no issues at all. No crackling like the one that came on the CD.

 I do have a question though. How do you lock the sample rate while in precision mode to avoid the 2-3 second delay to create an exact clock frequency?


----------



## honmashinsei

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPC_Skeeder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With my Ultrasone PL 750 the volume is very loud at 1%. (I can't listen to music over 15%, unless I'm drunk)
 However this is good for movies that are downmixed with normalised matrix, and for music I ajust the volume with the software if I want to. (But 1% is perfect actually)

 PL 750 is 40 Ohms.

 EDIT: However, this Monitor 02 US is an incredible DAC even for "easy to drive" phones. I had before an Audigy 4, and compare to Monitor 2 US with my PL750, Audigy 4 sounds like crap! I have more differences between Monitor 2 US and Audigy 4 than between Audigy 4 and Onboard Chip...
 Espcially for the bass thing, I rediscovered my songs with the Monitor 2 US_

 

Thanks! I don't think I can live with having to set my volume to 1% max all the time. I sometimes like to lower the volume a bit, but with easy to drive headphones that just doesn't seem possible?


----------



## MintMouse

Hey, I got this today but I'm having a problem...

 The headphone jacks wont work. When the PC boots up the headphone light is on, but when Windows opens the light switches to the RCA outputs, nothing seems to get it back to the headphones, tried many headphones in both jacks and tried on two PCs...

 Any suggestions before I contact seller to return? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MintMouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, I got this today but I'm having a problem...

 The headphone jacks wont work. When the PC boots up the headphone light is on, but when Windows opens the light switches to the RCA outputs, nothing seems to get it back to the headphones, tried many headphones in both jacks and tried on two PCs...

 Any suggestions before I contact seller to return? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

Did you install the driver? When you have the driver menu open, you select between headphone and RCA outputs from there. It's listed as "LINE" and "HP". The red lights on the box will change places when you do so. Get the newest 1.0.8.4 driver from here.
Index of /musiland


----------



## MintMouse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you install the driver? When you have the driver menu open, you select between headphone and RCA outputs from there. It's listed as "LINE" and "HP". The red lights on the box will change places when you do so. Get the newest 1.0.8.4 driver from here.
Index of /musiland_

 

lol. I can't believe I missed that. I thought I had scoured the software head-to-toe.

 Alrighty, cheers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## IPC_Skeeder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *okthxbye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks! I don't think I can live with having to set my volume to 1% max all the time. I sometimes like to lower the volume a bit, but with easy to drive headphones that just doesn't seem possible? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Like I said, when you are under Foobar2000 you can easily lower the volume with the software itself, and in ASIO mode I don't think this reduces the quality at all. (Maybe you are at 0,01%, but who cares?)

 So this is not really an issue. This is surprising at the beginning, but if you set all your software it won't be a problem at all.


----------



## yianni

i have my volume maxed on both my laptop and foobar with my hfi 780s, is that normal?


----------



## honmashinsei

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPC_Skeeder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Like I said, when you are under Foobar2000 you can easily lower the volume with the software itself, and in ASIO mode I don't think this reduces the quality at all. (Maybe you are at 0,01%, but who cares?)

 So this is not really an issue. This is surprising at the beginning, but if you set all your software it won't be a problem at all._

 

Wait, what? Could you elaborate this? What volume is then set to 1% ? Not the Foobar volume? So it should work fine with the MS-1i's and/or Denon D2K's? Why did that French guy sell his 02 US then?


----------



## honmashinsei

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_humm, if I leave ASIO at 100%...I can't quite get past 1% master volume on whatever jack output, I know my cd1k is very sensitive at 104dB but the d2k is even worse...I will try to set ASIO at 40% to get more master volume headroom._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it honestly sounds really good! but my cd1k is WAY too sensitive...1% master volume is already too loud.

 so I've put it up for sale: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f43/fs...7/#post6407373_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well, the 25Ω/106dB d2k is even more sensitive than my cd1k...so it'd be a big nono too. OTOH, the Beyer DT770 is 96dB, so you can bring the pain._

 

This I meant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and, can the high/low impedance headphone outputs also provide a solution for this problem? Like, if you connect low impedance headphones like the MS-1i/D2000 to the low impedance output, the master volume can be turned up further than 1%?


----------



## yianni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *okthxbye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This I meant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and, can the high/low impedance headphone outputs also provide a solution for this problem? Like, if you connect low impedance headphones like the MS-1i/D2000 to the low impedance output, the master volume can be turned up further than 1%?_

 

Which jack is for low impedance headphones? and will it make a difference?


----------



## honmashinsei

I don't know yianni, that's why I'm asking!


----------



## yianni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *okthxbye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know yianni, that's why I'm asking!_

 

oh ha ha sorry. i dont have a problem with my volume, i have it at 100% using hfi 780's and these are low impedance 35 ohm


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *okthxbye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This I meant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh and, can the high/low impedance headphone outputs also provide a solution for this problem? Like, if you connect low impedance headphones like the MS-1i/D2000 to the low impedance output, the master volume can be turned up further than 1%?_

 

I assume so since there's a difference.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yianni* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which jack is for low impedance headphones? and will it make a difference?_

 

#2 is for low impedance.


----------



## IPC_Skeeder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *okthxbye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wait, what? Could you elaborate this? What volume is then set to 1% ? Not the Foobar volume? So it should work fine with the MS-1i's and/or Denon D2K's? Why did that French guy sell his 02 US then?_

 

I think he overreacted, On the low impedance output, you can control the volume within the software easily. It is just the master volume control in windows that has to be set a 1-5% unless it is a bit loud if you stay at 100% in foobar2000.


----------



## saflang

I've owned the Musiland 02 for about 1 month now, and running Window 7 64 bit, no problems what so ever ! I've yet to hear a pop, crackle etc. Just sweet sounds. Now as for the headphone output, it's not really enough to drive my HD650's, sure they still go loud but there is a warmth missing. A really nice setup I'm proud of is pairing my Musiland 02 with my Little Dot mk III; this combo makes my HD650's sing. A very happy owner.


----------



## fenixdown110

The 02 opens the door to all sorts of amp fun. Makes me want to try a tube amp for fun.


----------



## Maytan

So what's the general consensus on this thing? Any good for a first timer in the audio-world? I was looking for a good DAC with a decent amp for my AD700s. (I needed the analog for my speakers too) This seems to fit the bill, but I'm hearing things about crackling sounds?

 EDIT: Also, if I go with this unit, are there any suggestions for a new USB a/b cable? Or is stock fine?


----------



## oggle

It is a good first time buy. At worst you can use it as usb to optical converter later. Btw the popping noises could be found in some of the earlier drivers on wasapi or aiso, the new ones are fine (also the driver 1.0.3.2 is a good fall back if you ever encounter issues)

 also check out the usb thingee from blue circle audio... for a competitor


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Maytan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So what's the general consensus on this thing? Any good for a first timer in the audio-world? I was looking for a good DAC with a decent amp for my AD700s. (I needed the analog for my speakers too) This seems to fit the bill, but I'm hearing things about crackling sounds?

 EDIT: Also, if I go with this unit, are there any suggestions for a new USB a/b cable? Or is stock fine?_

 

If you read through the thread, you'll see it's a good buy.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oggle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is a good first time buy. At worst you can use it as usb to optical converter later. Btw the popping noises could be found in some of the earlier drivers on wasapi or aiso, the new ones are fine (also the driver 1.0.3.2 is a good fall back if you ever encounter issues)

 also check out the usb thingee from blue circle audio... for a competitor_

 

Use the newest 1.0.8.4 driver. It's problem free and allows for Precision Mode.


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Yes its a great little dac for the money, but Id suggest getting a separate amp to go with it.


----------



## Maytan

Alright, thanks! 

 @fenix
 Yeah, I read through the thread but I still couldn't make up my mind.

 I think I'll pick it up later. Since I'll be using AD700s for quite awhile, I think I'll hold out on an amp until I upgrade my cans. The 02's amp should be good enough. (I've heard a bit of amperage can give the AD700s a tad more bass.)

 As for USB a/b, I guess I'll stick with stock.


----------



## IPC_Skeeder

I think this DAC/Amp is one of the best quality/price you will ever see. Every days since I've bought it I enjoy.

 Maybe the only thing that could be improve without increasing the price, could be a separated power supply in order to put the MM02US on battery. Could be usefull for laptops.


----------



## spookygonk

Going to cut the two pin plug off and put a three prong UK one on instead. Is there any problem with the fuse in the plug being 13A and I guess the Musiland cables will be blue & brown for live & neutral (just want to make fully sure before plugging it back in).


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPC_Skeeder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think this DAC/Amp is one of the best quality/price you will ever see. Every days since I've bought it I enjoy.

 Maybe the only thing that could be improve without increasing the price, could be a separated power supply in order to put the MM02US on battery. Could be usefull for laptops._

 

I thought you could run it off usb power alone. I know you can, I just haven't tried it.


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought you could run it off usb power alone. I know you can, I just haven't tried it._

 

I didn't know that. So it can be used as a portable dac on the go with a laptop?


----------



## Maytan

-snip-

 Accidental post, my bad.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *angle_sh00ter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didn't know that. So it can be used as a portable dac on the go with a laptop?_

 

Not sure how effective it would be, but I think so.


----------



## IPC_Skeeder

Each time I disconnect the power plug, the amp shut down. Anyway, the USB specifications are too tight for the MM02US(5,0V, 500mA, it's 2,5W MM02US need 3...) Or maybe it could be operational but with somme features disabled (like spdif output)?

 It seems to me that only the DAC function remain enable without the powerplug, not the amp.


----------



## dfferent

*Appearance*
 Nicely packaged, well protected and presented unit.
 Supplied with USB cable (average) and Chinese plug (which I cut off and replaced with Aussie plug).
 The unit itself is a smaller DAC 125mm (L) x 80mm (W) x 40mm (H), approximately. 
 Finished in a nice darker grey metal box and the connections all look like reasonable quality.
 Overall for the money it looks and feels like a quality unit worth the dollars, I paid just under $150AUD including delivery.

*Installation*
 Very simple, downloaded the latest driver from coolfungadget 1.0.8.4.
 Installed the driver, plugging the unit in during the process as per the nice and clear instructions and voila unit working.
 Small icon in tray (bottom left of pc screen) which when I click on brings up the various options.
 Running winXP and WMP11 and have had no problems or challenges in set up and play.

*My Setup*
 I have some pretty decent speakers, (DIY using peerless dual concentric tweeter) excellent CD player and amps from Jungson. My preference is to listen to my music through CD player. Recently bought some $30 headphones for fun listening to those through onboard sound card. For PC music I was listening through a Silverstone DAC that was a hand me down.

*Sound quality*
 Straight out of the box using the DAC playing into my pre-amp from PC the sound is of course much better then the Silverstone. About 10% improvement in soundstage straight away and a small increase in detail for higher frequencies. The bass has dropped a little so will be interesting to see how this changes with burn in as well as the higher frequencies.
 Listening via the very average headphones was interesting as the bass is now better controlled, was very boomy before. And again there is a little more detail in higher frequencies.

*Summary*
 I haven't previously invested much time or thought in music from my PC. However I see this unit as an excellent centre piece for starting down that road. If it can make an improvement to my $30 headphones then I expect much much more from lossless recording and improved headphones (will be ordering some DT880).


----------



## svyr

Looks like new beta drivers are out: 1.8.6b
   
  http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/beta/MlCyMon_1.0.8.6_build20100506.exe
   
  Translation of what was updated:
  http://translate.google.com.au/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://bbs.musiland.com.cn/archiver/%3Ftid-6787.html&ei=TrPjS8LzK8yHkAWJ2vkR&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBgQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3DMlCyMon_1.0.8.6_build20100506.exe%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dopera%26hs%3Dp0w%26rls%3Den
   
  http://translate.google.com.au/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://www.erji.net/simple/index.php%3Ft866383.html&ei=JLPjS6vDENCIkAWO_s3mDw&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBkQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3DMlCyMon_1.0.8.6_build20100505.exe%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dopera%26hs%3DXfH%26rls%3Den
   
  Looks like the interface has been revamped and there's now a bass EQ option (5 band bass only graphic EQ).
   
  p.s. the volume meter bar is a bit broken (it clips to 100% and doesn't fall until the music stops) in the new version. Large dpi support isn't working in the tab headings, and potentially broke the version display in the 2nd tab.


----------



## Godfatherleo

Hi Guys, I got my musiland 02 yesterday from China. I installed driver OK, and restart the computer, plug the cable in, the sound control panel comes out. BUT there is no sound out from neither of the headphone sockets. LED for RCA out is on but not for headphones. Any ideas of this? Is there anyway to choose either RCA out on or Headphone out on? THX guys.


----------



## Godfatherleo

Opps!!!! I was too stupid to see the button which can swich from line to HP........


----------



## Uri Cohen

One person said in the Monitor 01 thread that it can decode HDCD.  I didn't find any information on that.


----------



## regal

There is a driver where it does partial HDCD decoding however I called them on the legality and they have backed-off.   I did this because I didn't want to see open source non-profit  players like foobar lose the HDCD plugin.   M$ isn't a company you F with.
  
  Quote: 





hyperduel said:


> One person said in the Monitor 01 thread that it can decode HDCD.  I didn't find any information on that.


----------



## glt

After i asked a couple of questions, they themselves said that "it was strictly prohibited to use the feature in the BETA driver because it has not passed Microsoft authorization".
   
  The new driver is several times the size of the old driver. We don't know if it is hdcd.exe or an official Microsoft implementation. We will just have to wait and see what is released in the release version of the driver.
   
  In the meantime, you can experiment...


----------



## glt

Indeed, the new driver has a HDCD decoder. I'm enjoying my HDCD tracks anew and those I didn't know they were HDCD (like Dave Koz). Instructions on how to enable it here: http://hifiduino.wordpress.com/2010/05/05/new-musiland-driver/
   
  The HDCD feature is also present in their new PCI sound card which uses a 250K gate fpga (whereas the current crop of devices uses an fpga of 50K gates. In addition, the new fpga has 4 DCMs (clock managers) meaning that there is no wait in switching sample rate. You can read some of the technical info here (translate with Google toolbar): http://www.soomal.com/doc/10100001228.htm and here http://www.soomal.com/doc/10100001128.htm
   
  Thus it appears Musiland is serious about including HDCD in their devices. Let them figure out the legal/licensing issues with Microsoft. In the meantime, those with Musiland devices, enjoy the new feature...


----------



## hasanyuceer

Hi all,
   
  I have a Musiland Monitor 02 and Dell 6400 with Windows 7 64 bit.. Musiland's version is 1.0.7.0..
   
  My problem is, sometimes (more frequent lately) something is happening with driver and musiland doesnt work. I cant change sampling rates, cant get signal from line outs or headphone outs. Sometimes installing driver fixes it, sometimes not so i try installing and restarting a lot, at last fixes etc etc..
   
  So is there anyone had this problem, or solved it? Or any ideas?
   
  If I cant fix this, i will sell them and get another dac..


----------



## glt

You can try some of the beta drivers. In particular 1.0.8.4 from here: http://coolfungadget.com/musiland/ or newer ones from here: http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/beta/


----------



## fenixdown110

Not sure if it's worth updating to the new 1.0.8.6 driver to include MU-Bass. Any difference from 1.0.8.4 besides the bass option? I don't like to mess with the EQ.


----------



## hasanyuceer

I updated it to 8.4 and it havent cause a problem since. Maybe this can be the reason for its problem-free, I am too careful about disabling it from device manager etc..


----------



## angle_sh00ter

I am happily sticking with 1.0.8.4 also until 1.0.8.6 gets out of beta phase.


----------



## jjsoviet

I'm looking for a good bargain DAC for less than $150, and I've been looking at this unit for quite a while. How would the Monitor 02 pit against the uDAC, Super Pro 707 or HotAudio DAC Extasy? I'm really careful on this purchase, so I would want to get the best DAC for the price.
   
  BTW, I'm using the DAC as a replacement for my MSI laptop's fail headphone-out, then fed through the Little Dot MKIII and into the M-Audio AV30's. Thank you very much.


----------



## jaycalgary

There is a new driver 1.0.8.6 out. there is 2 versions 1 is smaller in size. I picked the larger one so far. It looks better and the only difference i can see is something called "MU BASS".
  Hoping to hear others impressions of the new drivers.


----------



## svyr

There's a newer beta of 1.8.6 on the musiland website: 
   
  MlCyMon_1.0.8.6_build20100515.exe     16-May-2010 (28mb)
   
  http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/beta/MlCyMon_1.0.8.6_build20100515.exe
   
  Changes (?)
  The file size is 10mb larger than the previous beta 20100506 with mu-bass (?!)


----------



## fenixdown110

Is it stable?


----------



## regal

Let me guess no more HDCD?
  
  Quote: 





svyr said:


> There's a newer beta of 1.8.6 on the musiland website:
> 
> MlCyMon_1.0.8.6_build20100515.exe     16-May-2010 (28mb)
> 
> ...


----------



## svyr

>Let me guess no more HDCD?
   
  The HDCD ini file entry is still there. 
   
  >Is it stable?
   
  About as stable as any other musiland release I installed. This time the level meters seem to work instead of freezing like it did in the 06 may version. 
   
   
  On an unrelated note, I am having performance/latency issues with stuttering/crackling playback, but that's been happening on my internal sound card as well and usually shows up when I run p2p software (network card related?). Has anybody else experienced this and find a reliable fix?


----------



## thuantran

Do you on laptop or desktop? There's no reliable fix AFAIK, typical procedure is to download DPC Latency Checker the disable devices one by one until you find the culprit, which typically is either graphic card, network card, another sound card or bad mainboard.


----------



## fenixdown110

No freezing here on 1.8.4, but I do get occasional snap, crackle, pop. I know it's not from a dirty power source since I have a voltage regulator running everything.


----------



## svyr

>Do you on laptop or desktop? There's no reliable fix AFAIK, typical procedure is to download DPC Latency Checker the disable devices one by one until you find the culprit, which typically is either graphic card, network card, another sound card or bad mainboard.
   
  Laptop.Tried that. Pretty sure it's the network card, but since it's a laptop, I can't exactly replace it. Disabling it = no internet connection. (I want the internet and music )
   
  Funnily enough Scrolling in a web browser usually makes things a lot worse. *not network activity related though)
   
   
  Oh by the way, the new version of the drivers seems to install something called 'MUSILAND Monitor 02s US Bus Driver' that shows up under usb devices.


----------



## thuantran

What I meant by disabling is to check for which component causing this issue. Have u tried searching for a newer version of drivers for your chipset, network and gfx card (if gfx is intel no need for new drivers)? Also do you have an antivirus program that has NDIS filter driver? Like Kaspersky AV or Norton AV, I found both of them can cause DPC latency issue under certain condition.
   
  Quote: 





> Funnily enough Scrolling in a web browser usually makes things a lot worse. *not network activity related though)


 
   
  This suggest a badly design notebook might be the case though. In this case using your musiland through a powered usb hub might cure the problem somewhat. I have heard ppl had the same issue with their ASUS Xonar card and certain mainboard (IOW changing mainboard fixed it but you can't do it with your laptop).


----------



## jjsoviet

It seems to me that the Musiland is a good buy for the price. Will it be a great addition to my home setup? It's on my sig. Thanks!


----------



## svyr

>Have u tried searching for a newer version of drivers for your chipset, network and gfx card (if gfx is intel no need for new drivers)? Also do you have an antivirus program that has NDIS filter driver? Like Kaspersky AV or Norton AV, I found both of them can cause DPC latency issue under certain condition.
   
   
  Latest drivers (everything is intel). Av/Fw is Comodo Internet Security + AV (turning them off/uninstalling them makes no difference. Same deal with peerblock.)
   
   
  > In this case using your musiland through a powered usb hub might cure the problem somewhat. 
   
   
  nope, using it via a powered LCD monitor hub, but it makes no difference. 
   
   
   
  >This suggest a badly design notebook might be the case though.
   
   
  a lot of people with the same dell laptop series are complaining, so it's indeed the case.


----------



## thuantran

Out of idea, that sucks man, which Dell model is that?
   
  EDIT: Another try, any BIOS update available?


----------



## svyr

>which Dell model is that?
   
  Latitude d820, latest bios.
   
  >Out of idea
   
 drown the old laptop in a river, buy a new one?


----------



## hasanyuceer

Hi,
   
  I was having the similar problem with my Dell laptop. I solved it by using different plugs. I was getting crackles only when laptop is charging. When on battery there was no crack at all.
   
  Try plugging different socket for Musiland and your adapter..
   
  That is called ground loop AFAIK..


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





hasanyuceer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was having the similar problem with my Dell laptop. I solved it by using different plugs. I was getting crackles only when laptop is charging. When on battery there was no crack at all.
> 
> ...


 
  That most definitely is a ground loop. If you wish to run it off wall power, you can use the Ebtech HumX filter or do a ground lift, which is not safe or recommended.


----------



## svyr

hasanyuceer,
   
  Thank you, but I think a dpc problem is quite distinct from the ground loop one. Besides, the problem happens if I take my pc to a friend's house and on battery (well laptop on battery, musiland still plugged in)


----------



## fenixdown110

The new 1.0.8.6 beta driver is HDCD decoding capable! The layout has also been improved.


----------



## spookygonk

What's the difference between the two 1.0.8.6 builds? One is 18.5MB and the other 28.7MB.


----------



## fenixdown110

I only installed the larger one and it's working fine.


----------



## honmashinsei

Is this problem fixed by the new drivers? I'd like this DAC very much, but can't work with Windows volume set to between 1% - 5% all the time.
  
  Quote: 





ipc_skeeder said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *okthxbye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## svyr

I don't understand what the problem is at all. If the sound volume coming out of your earphones is what you want, exactly what difference does the % setting for the windows volume make again? As per some screenshots I've posted on the previous page - from the Musiland utility you can control the analog|digital volume + WDM or ASIO (so in effect you get at least 2 volume controllers per type of output, meaning it goes as fine grain as you might need it).
  
  Quote: 





okthxbye said:


> Is this problem fixed by the new drivers? I'd like this DAC very much, but can't work with Windows volume set to between 1% - 5% all the time.


----------



## svyr

Quote:
   


spookygonk said:


> What's the difference between the two 1.0.8.6 builds? One is 18.5MB and the other 28.7MB.


 
  UnUPX (uncompress) the 2 EXE files:
  MlCyMon_1.0.8.6_build20100*505*.exe (18.5MB) ->MlCyMon_1.0.8.6_build20100505u.exe (29.5MB)
   MlCyMon_1.0.8.6_build20100*515*.exe (28.7) ->MlCyMon_1.0.8.6_build20100515u.exe (38.6MB)
   
  Open them with a resource editor.You'll see that under resource group 40 there is a number of MSI (windows installer) packages.
  Both 505 and 515 have 6 packages: 3 x86, 3 x64, 3 languages for each architecture.
   
   <505> ..
  20/05/2010 14:04 5,750,784 X64_ENUS.msi
  20/05/2010 14:04 5,747,712 X64_ZHCN.msi
  20/05/2010 14:04 5,747,712 X64_ZHTW.msi
  20/05/2010 14:04 4,536,320 X86_ENUS.msi
  20/05/2010 14:04 4,533,248 X86_ZHCN.msi
  20/05/2010 14:04 4,533,248 X86_ZHTW.msi
  6 File(s) 30,849,024 bytes 20/05/2010 14:03
   
  <515> ..
  20/05/2010 14:02 7,477,248 X64_ENUS.msi
  20/05/2010 14:02 7,474,176 X64_ZHCN.msi
  20/05/2010 14:02 7,474,176 X64_ZHTW.msi
  20/05/2010 14:02 6,010,880 X86_ENUS.msi
  20/05/2010 14:02 6,008,320 X86_ZHCN.msi
  20/05/2010 14:02 6,008,320 X86_ZHTW.msi
  6 File(s) 40,453,120 bytes
   
  As you can see the 515 files are larger. Why?
   
  If you extract the ENUS msis the differences are:
  -driver versions (lol).
  -515 has a folder DriverBus and installs a corresponding Musiland Bus device (No idea why).
  -515 also has 2x WdfCoInstaller01009.dll - each around 1.4MB (WDF helper from the DDK allegedly required for proper driver installation). 
   
  To cut the long story short, the size difference is mainly from the 2x WDFCoInstaller dlls over 6 install packages, the absence of which I'm guessing caused problems in earlier installers. 
  And the DriverBus folder with the Musiland Bus driver (I think it might be the device that previously failed to install when you plugged in the DAC, but then never affected the actual working of the device).


----------



## fenixdown110

Even with the newest beta build I'm getting crackling when not running ASIO. For example windows sounds and playing videos.


----------



## dfferent

Have just bought some Beyerdynamic DT880 250ohm phones.
  I'm using them with this DAC and they sound great.
  Haven't previously owned a headphone amp so can't compare.
  But if like me your worried if this DAC can drive cans of this type, fear not, works fine.
   
  PS. would be nice if there were two seperate threads, one for trouble shooting and one for reviews.
  Trawling through all these pages for a review was tedious.


----------



## Maytan

What are the difference between fast and precision mode? And what effects do the different modes have on the SR control?  I'd really love a manual to this thing....


----------



## Uri Cohen

Fast mode means that the DAC clocks will change SR on the fly.  Precision mode is better but when changing the SR (going from 44.1 to 48 for example) it will take about three-four seconds for the DAC clocks to change (but you will get better SQ if doing so).  I would keep it in Precision mode.


----------



## spookygonk

Ah, thanks for that (even if I don't know what that all meant).
  
  Quote: 





svyr said:


> Quote:_ stuff_


----------



## leeperry

glt said:


> their new PCI sound card which uses a 250K gate fpga (whereas the current crop of devices uses an fpga of 50K gates. In addition, the new fpga has 4 DCMs (clock managers) meaning that there is no wait in switching sample rate. You can read some of the technical info here (translate with Google toolbar): http://www.soomal.com/doc/10100001228.htm and here http://www.soomal.com/doc/10100001128.htm


 
   
  any info about a USB card w/ that improved clock synthesis?


----------



## Maytan

Thanks! But, how can I set precision mode to switch SR on its own? It seems like I'm forced to choose a SR to run at, even if I choose precision mode...


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





maytan said:


> Thanks! But, how can I set precision mode to switch SR on its own? It seems like I'm forced to choose a SR to run at, even if I choose precision mode...


 

 Just set it to precision through the Musiland control panel and it will do it on it's own.


----------



## Maytan

Oh, alright. Thank ye kindly.


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Wondering what you guys think of the musiland 02 in combination with a good amp.  I am planning on upgrading my amp to something like the Meier Concerto or Burson HA160 and Im just not sure if the musiland 02 will be the weak link in the chain or if it will perform its duties admirably?  I would love to keep it if it will fit in with a good amp but maybe I will need to upgrade to a better dac.  What amps are you guys using with it?  Do you think the musiland becomes the weak link as you upgrade surrounding components?


----------



## Ninkul

I don't know how it compares to better DACs as this has been the best one i've ever owned and wont be upgrading anytime soon as money is short but.. There are several people here using the Monitor 02 with mid-fi systems. I'm using it with my Audiotailor Jade, i think chinesekiwi is using it with a M3 and there are others around. I feel its quite good but compared to anything else..? I have no idea sorry


----------



## Zida

Maybe this is a better place to ask my question. Does anyone have any opinion on how this dac would compare to the Headroom Micro Dac?  Thanks


----------



## wwmhf

Musiland 02 is a DAC good enough for general listening. However, with a better amp, it is easy to find DACs that can better match your better amp.  
   
On the other hand, I find that Musilnd 01 USD does an excellent job to read digital info from my computer. I am very happy to use it with my heavily modified DACs. I feel that Musilnd 02 can also perform comparably well for outputting digital info. One way to take advantage of this property is to use the Musiland 02 with your amp for now, then use the Musiland 02 with a better DAC and your amp. 
   
I am using a Musiland 02 with a Little Dot MKV in my office and I am satisfied with this configuration. But at home, I am using a Musiland 01 USD with a choice of a DAC and am amp for more involving listening.


----------



## Zida

I should have probably mentioned that i have Meier Corda Headfive desktop amp, so I don't need to worry about the integrated amps in some dacs


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Hmm, this is interesting.  Could you explain what advantage is gained by having the musiland as an extra link in the audio chain as a digital transport between say a computer and a high end DAC?
   
  Quote: 





wwmhf said:


> Musiland 02 is a DAC good enough for general listening. However, with a better amp, it is easy to find DACs that can better match your better amp.
> 
> On the other hand, I find that Musilnd 01 USD does an excellent job to read digital info from my computer. I am very happy to use it with my heavily modified DACs. I feel that Musilnd 02 can also perform comparably well for outputting digital info. One way to take advantage of this property is to use the Musiland 02 with your amp for now, then use the Musiland 02 with a better DAC and your amp.
> 
> I am using a Musiland 02 with a Little Dot MKV in my office and I am satisfied with this configuration. But at home, I am using a Musiland 01 USD with a choice of a DAC and am amp for more involving listening.


----------



## Zida

Quote: 





angle_sh00ter said:


> Hmm, this is interesting.  Could you explain what advantage is gained by having the musiland as an extra link in the audio chain as a digital transport between say a computer and a high end DAC?


 

 My understanding of it is pretty basic, but I believe it has to do with the nature of USB. USB outputs the data not in a constant stream, but in quick little bursts at varying intervals of time. It is up to the dac (not the chip itself, but another part of the device) to take those erratic bursts of digital audio and reassemble it as cleanly as it can. If it does a better job of it, the music should sound cleaner and more precise, if it's not as good at it there will be some overlap (is that right? i never really understood what physically happens) and the audio signal will get more sloppy. So if the musiland 02 is good at that function you can have it take the USB input and rather than output an analog signal, it can output a constant digital signal for another, presumably better, DAC device to process.

 someone please correct any mistakes I made, since I only just started seriously looking into DACs maybe a week ago.


----------



## leeperry

The Monitor serie offers asynchronous USB drivers and galvanic isolation over S/PDIF(both coax and toslink)....two very good reasons to use is as a middle man instead of straight USB to your DAC.
   
  Besides, its new "precision" mode is supposed to make your DAC smile back at you: http://hifiduino.wordpress.com/2010/04/08/reading-sample-rate/


----------



## svyr

I use a Musiland 02 US as a DAC for a Stax SRS-2050A rig (connected via line-in/out). It's more than adequate.


----------



## wwmhf

Quote: 





angle_sh00ter said:


> Hmm, this is interesting.  Could you explain what advantage is gained by having the musiland as an extra link in the audio chain as a digital transport between say a computer and a high end DAC?


 
   
  As a digital transport, the Musiland 01 USD is convenient due to its USB interface. We can easily connect it to our choice of computers. More importantly, it performs good enough. I compared it with a couple of PCI sound cards and I found Musiland 01 USD performs better especially when the precision mode is turned on. 
   
  As I stated before, Musiland 02 is a good enough DAC. One of its limitations is the lower frequency spectrum. When paired with better amps, you may notice that the lower frequency tunes are reproduced not as tightly as better DACs.


----------



## ironmine

If I just need a USB-SPDIF converter, should I buy 01USD or 02US? Does the external power supply improve the digital output?


----------



## wwmhf

I feel that 01USD and 02US perform at a similar level for output digital info. 01USD seems to be a little better, but not sure.
  
  Quote: 





ironmine said:


> If I just need a USB-SPDIF converter, should I buy 01USD or 02US? Does the external power supply improve the digital output?


----------



## glt

That depends on your DAC and especially your ears. I tried battery powered in my musiland (before modding) and did not hear any differences, so I'm using USB power.
   
   
  Quote: 





ironmine said:


> If I just need a USB-SPDIF converter, should I buy 01USD or 02US? Does the external power supply improve the digital output?


----------



## yianni

how would i got about hooking up an alo rx to the musiland monitor 02, through the rca? would hooking it up through HP jack not be good?


----------



## jageur272

Quote:


yianni said:


> how would i got about hooking up an alo rx to the musiland monitor 02, through the rca? would hooking it up through HP jack not be good?


 

 The headphone jack outputs at a higher level than the RCA jacks.  Either way, you should have the same signal.


----------



## yianni

will it sound bad coming from the amped HP jack through the alo rx?


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Quote: 





yianni said:


> will it sound bad coming from the amped HP jack through the alo rx?


 

 Nope.  I connected my powered speakers to the musiland 02 via the HP jack and it sounds great.


----------



## yianni

Quote: 





angle_sh00ter said:


> Nope.  I connected my powered speakers to the musiland 02 via the HP jack and it sounds great.


 

 yeah but thats speakers, you know how its better to hook up an amp to an iphone through the dock because it bypasses the built in amp, well i was wondering if its possible with the musiland


----------



## HoldYrPistlStr8

Quote: 





godfatherleo said:


> Hi Guys, I got my musiland 02 yesterday from China. I installed driver OK, and restart the computer, plug the cable in, the sound control panel comes out. BUT there is no sound out from neither of the headphone sockets. LED for RCA out is on but not for headphones. Any ideas of this? Is there anyway to choose either RCA out on or Headphone out on? THX guys.


 

 Sorry, but I don't see the button either...


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





holdyrpistlstr8 said:


> Sorry, but I don't see the button either...


 

 Open the Musiland control panel and switch it from "Line" to "HP".


----------



## HoldYrPistlStr8

Thanks, I figured it out a while ago though 
   
  I love this thing, honestly. I'm not having any problems at all, it's just so amazing.


----------



## CactusJac

Has anyone compared this against the Audinst HUD-MX1? I'm curious as to the difference in quality between them, since the Monitor 02 is about $50 cheaper currently.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





cactusjac said:


> Has anyone compared this against the Audinst HUD-MX1? I'm curious as to the difference in quality between them, since the Monitor 02 is about $50 cheaper currently.


 

 Spec for spec, the Musiland trounces it.


----------



## CactusJac

Quote: 





fenixdown110 said:


> Spec for spec, the Musiland trounces it.


 

 True, but specs don't tell the entire story (although I think the Musiland looks better).


----------



## HoldYrPistlStr8

[size=medium]Whenever I try to play Counter Strike: Source with this, my framerate goes down significantly (I don't have that great of a computer).
   
  Does this happen with anyone else? Is it normal?​[/size]


----------



## fenixdown110

It's time to build a new computer.


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





fenixdown110 said:


> It's time to build a new computer.


 

 Good 'ol fenix! still backing up the musiland! haha i sold my setup... all except the musiland.. not sure why i havent sold it. i guess ill just hold on to it for a while


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> Good 'ol fenix! still backing up the musiland! haha i sold my setup... all except the musiland.. not sure why i havent sold it. i guess ill just hold on to it for a while


 

 It's one of the best DACs for so little money.


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





fenixdown110 said:


> It's one of the best DACs for so little money.


 


 im a believer!


----------



## svyr

http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/MlCyMon_1.0.9.0_build20100612.exe 

 V 1.0.9.0 drivers. Notice - no longer in the beta folder of the site.


----------



## HoldYrPistlStr8

Have you tried out these drivers? What do they improve?


----------



## Uri Cohen

I didn't hear a difference between the old and new drivers.


----------



## HoldYrPistlStr8

I'm not sure if it's the drivers, but there's no sound on YouTube and the like.


----------



## svyr

Quote:


holdyrpistlstr8 said:


> I'm not sure if it's the drivers, but there's no sound on YouTube and the like.


   
  Not the drivers


----------



## HoldYrPistlStr8

Just switched back to 1.0.8.4, working fine now.


----------



## fenixdown110

The drivers ocassionally freeze on me especially when loading videos forcing me to refresh them. Anyone experience the same?


----------



## svyr

Anyone notice the 1.0.9.0 reverses L and R channels? (as in - what was L in 1.0.8.6 is now R)...
  People on cn forums say it sometimes assigns the channels properly and sometimes in reverse... Greaaat...


----------



## angle_sh00ter

I'm staying with 1.0.8.4 - everything works fine and sounds great


----------



## svyr

They also talk about some 'sonic boom' on the new version... Wonder what the non-mistranslated version of that is? Pops when the sound starts/switching sample rates or something?


----------



## Dalamar

Anyone have rmaa results? I could only find the ones for Musiland Monitor 01.
  Drivers function perfectly in Windows 7 64 bit?
   
  Wish it had a coax input, though.


----------



## Elio

how will the Monitor 02 US would pair up with the Millett Hybrid MiniMax ? has anyone tried it?


----------



## dogears

Just got one and paired it up with AudioGD C-2C. I'm impressed  The USB>SPDIF conversion is definitely a bonus!


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Wanting to get some suggestions which DACs the musiland would pair up nicely with.  I'm thinking of something like dacmagic or v-dac or dac-19... something that might benefit from the musiland being in the path I guess is what Im looking for.


----------



## kenken1985

I am new to headphone amp. I just bought a monitor 02 US to pair with AKG K701. Since there are two headphone output, I wonder which one should I use. I actually fount output 1 has a little bit clearer sound, but when I read the comments somebody say that the 1st output is for 150~300 ohm and 2nd is for ~60ohm. Since K701 is ~61 ohm, should K701 be pkugeed into 2nd one? I am afraid that I would demage the gears since both of them about newly bought. Please help!


----------



## fenixdown110

Use the second one.


----------



## kite7

K701 is one of the harder phones to drive so  I'd use the first one. When I had the 02US , I used my 32 ohm grado in headphone jack 1. Even though these were easy to drive I still used the first headphone jack because it did sound clearer to me as well.


----------



## kenken1985

So your grado is still OK? won't over supplying voltage degrade the electronic?


----------



## jageur272

Quote: 





kenken1985 said:


> So your grado is still OK? won't over supplying voltage degrade the electronic?


 

 Well, the Monitor 02 isn't capable of putting out the amount of power to damage the Grados.  Power (V*I) is what matters, you can have enormous voltages across the driver, but the current would be so vanishingly low that the diaphragm wouldn't respond to the change in magnetic field caused by the voice coil.
   
  I feel smart because I use big words (hopefully correctly).
   
  I believe that the first headphone out had a higher output than the second headphone out, so I would use those to drive your 701's.


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





kenken1985 said:


> So your grado is still OK? won't over supplying voltage degrade the electronic?


 


 Like jageur272 has said, the 02US doesn't provide enough power to damage my Grados so it works fine.


----------



## kenken1985

IC. I think I will plug it into 1st output then. Also want to ask any suggestion for the next upgrade? Changing amp/headphone or try to recable it? I am currently thinking paying little $ to change the usb wire.


----------



## jageur272

Quote:


kenken1985 said:


> IC. I think I will plug it into 1st output then. Also want to ask any suggestion for the next upgrade? Changing amp/headphone or try to recable it? I am currently thinking paying little $ to change the usb wire.


 

 Get an amp; the Musiland performs admirably as a budget source, but isn't that great at driving headphones directly.  Changing headphones also makes a big difference, whether an upgrade or not is based on your personal preferences.  Recabling headphones is great if you want to DIY a fancy looking headphone cable, but as for buying a premade "luxury" cable, it is one of the worst purchases you can make in terms of value.  Also, buying fancy USB cables is a bad idea in general, all USB 2.0 cables have to be built to very specific and rigorous standards (double shielding, specific wire geometry, less than 6 feet in length, etc.).  Spending a lot of money to "upgrade" doesn't sound like that good of an idea to me; although buying a sturdy looking cable is never a bad idea so long as it doesn't break the bank.


----------



## svyr

>I am currently thinking paying little $ to change the usb wire.
   
  Wasn't there a topic about how for DACs with asynch mode USB, cable upgrades make absolutely no difference? (it's pretty reasonable to assume that the cable that comes with 02 US is to spec)


----------



## kenken1985

Yeah, I read the posts about the usb cable. But since the are some people say that they exprience some improvement so maybe I want to put little $ and give it a try, despite the fact that I don;t believe it myself~


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





kenken1985 said:


> Yeah, I read the posts about the usb cable. But since the are some people say that they exprience some improvement so maybe I want to put little $ and give it a try, despite the fact that I don;t believe it myself~


 

 You still don't have to spend a lot for a good usb cable. Get a premium one from monoprice.


----------



## wwmhf

+1! Just choose one that satisfies the specifications. One thing to check is that different wires are usually used for signal and power. The wires used for power are often thinker. A USB cable using 28 awg or thinner wires for all its wires is definitely a inferior cable.
   
   
   
   
  Quote: 





fenixdown110 said:


> You still don't have to spend a lot for a good usb cable. Get a premium one from monoprice.


----------



## jageur272

http://industrialcomponent.com/newnex/usbproduct.html
   
  Certified, high quality USB cables.


----------



## dogears

Quote: 





jageur272 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Get an amp; the Musiland performs admirably as a budget source, but isn't that great at driving headphones directly.


 

 Agree. The sound is 'hard and edgy'.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





jageur272 said:


> http://industrialcomponent.com/newnex/usbproduct.html
> 
> Certified, high quality USB cables.


 

 The gold plated monoprice usb cables are still better and cheaper.
  http://www.monoprice.com/products/search.asp?keyword=usb&x=0&y=0


----------



## wwmhf

I just upgraded the driver to the new version 1.0.9.0 and I really like it. It sounds smoother and fuller. Below is the configuration:
   
  OS: Win 7/64bit
   
  Monitor 02 US control:
   
  Analog Line output
  ASIO Ana
  SR Control Mode: Precision
  ASIO Buffer: 10
   
  Amp: LD MKV with upgraded opamps
  Headphone: recabled Koss 75
   
  No issues in the upgrade.


----------



## kenken1985

About the amp, any suggestion for the best amp to match monitor 02 us? I want the sound to be precise instead of  coloured. Best to be <$300 and made in China. I read about a tube amp called DarkVoice 336 which seems good. Any suggestion?


----------



## wwmhf

I feel that monitor 02 US needs some help to control the lower end of sound spectrum. It works OK with my LD MKV, but I prefer other DACs when I listen to my tube amps.


----------



## HoldYrPistlStr8

Wait a minute.
   
  So, if I were to plug in my Thinksound TS01 (IEM) or JVC HA-RX900 into the first headphone output, it would actually hurt the gears or whatever?
   
  oops.


----------



## kite7

No, it is fine but for your TS01 it will be loud at low volume setting of say 4/100 so you should use the second headphone output for your IEM.


----------



## Dalamar

Quote: 





angle_sh00ter said:


> It would be a good DAC for the K701 and it can also perform amping duties until you have enough for a proper desktop amp (which is what the K701 needs)
> 
> Don't think that you will get a $150 DAC /amp that will dirve the K701 to anywhere near their potential!


 

 The output power of Musiland 02 isn't listed, but I'm willing to  bet it can drive low-power, sensitive headphones like K701, to at least 115db+.
   
  Is it just me or does it seem like everyone on head-fi shilling amps likes to listen around 120db...?


----------



## svyr

>The output power of Musiland 02 isn't listed, but I'm willing to bet it can drive low-power, sensitive headphones like K701, to at least 115db+.
   
  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound_pressure#Examples_of_sound_pressure_and_sound_pressure_levels 115|120db - I very much doubt it.
   
  Couldn't drive my K702 when I had them. Especially with classical music where many tracks were way too quiet. I guess for volume leveled/normalized pop it might be ok - it was a comfortable listening level there.
   
  Someone in the previous posts said it can drive a DT880 250 ohm, I'm not so sure it can with classical music either. 
   
  Just a warning, if someone wants to get the 02 US as an amp + dac.


----------



## aspenx

I just upgraded the driver and see that there is a "MU-BASS" eq (?) now.
   
  Noob here requires some explanation on what it's supposed to do and how I should use it.
  I don't think I'm hearing any differences playing around with it. ><


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





aspenx said:


> I just upgraded the driver and see that there is a "MU-BASS" eq (?) now.
> 
> Noob here requires some explanation on what it's supposed to do and how I should use it.
> I don't think I'm hearing any differences playing around with it. ><


 

 Bass frequencies for more bass of course. I personally don't touch it.


----------



## aspenx

Okay. On careful listening, I hear some difference. Very subtle but a nice touch nonetheless.
   
  Wonder if something like this will be added for the higher frequencies too.


----------



## knubbe

Quote: 





kenken1985 said:


> About the amp, any suggestion for the best amp to match monitor 02 us? I want the sound to be precise instead of  coloured. Best to be <$300 and made in China. I read about a tube amp called DarkVoice 336 which seems good. Any suggestion?


 

 I'm going to be pairing the Musiland Monitor 02 with the Matrix M-stage in a bit. I'll post some impressions in a week or so.


----------



## svyr

V 1.0.10.0 is out (allegedly release, not beta):
   
  http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/MlCyMon_1.0.10.0_build20100702.exe (28MB)
   
  I wish they had an RSS feed for the drivers page and official change logs   (no results in google on this build, guess it's fresh)
   
  p.s. the control panel now looks different - 3rd tab... Not really sure what it does, since there is a perpetual absence of a manual or readme. (and it doesn't really do anything, unless you have something on MMDI?)


----------



## Cutshaw

I''ve been thinking about getting an HRT MS2, MS VDAC, Firestone Fubar 2, or this Musiland Monitor 02 US. Could anyone compare them? I know it's a fair bit cheaper and includes a headphone socket I have 0 use for, but as a first time DAC buyer, it looks worth a stab.


----------



## wwmhf

I just tried out the newest driver Ver. 1.0.10.0. After listening to 2 albums, I conclude that it is a good update and I feel that it is better than Ver. 1.0.9.0. Engineers at Musiland are really working on their products recently.


----------



## svyr

...well, at least left and right channels aren't reversing anymore
  
  Quote: 





wwmhf said:


> I just tried out the newest driver Ver. 1.0.10.0. After listening to 2 albums, I conclude that it is a good update and I feel that it is better than Ver. 1.0.9.0. Engineers at Musiland are really working on their products recently.


----------



## spookygonk

Quote: 





wwmhf said:


> I just tried out the newest driver Ver. 1.0.10.0. After listening to 2 albums, I conclude that it is a good update and I feel that it is better than Ver. 1.0.9.0. Engineers at Musiland are really working on their products recently.


 

 Cool, I'll update my driver over the weekend.


----------



## aspenx

I don't know if it's just me but my foobar2000 keeps crashing after I made the update. URGH!
   
  EDIT: Some components that I installed just decided to stop working. Not the driver's fault. Moved on to another player anyways...


----------



## angle_sh00ter

I just updated to 1.0.10.0 and it's working well.  Can't say if the sound is any better yet but it's definitely not any worse.
   
  N00b question: Is it better to use optical/toslink or coax to connect the musiland to a separate Dac?


----------



## digger945

Quote: 





angle_sh00ter said:


> I just updated to 1.0.10.0 and it's working well.  Can't say if the sound is any better yet but it's definitely not any worse.
> 
> N00b question: Is it better to use optical/toslink or coax to connect the musiland to a separate Dac?


 

 To each his/her own. I find the HP out to be unlistenable. The converter part though is very good using coax to my dac. ymmv, in my setup, to my ears, with my dac, etc. etc. etc.....
   
   
  No, I haven't updated my drivers yet.


----------



## aspenx

Quote: 





digger945 said:


> To each his/her own. I find the HP out to be unlistenable.


 

 From a lot of posts and reviews, I gather that this is a rather common issue for most senior audiophiles?
   
  But, why do you need another DAC when you're already using the Musiland? I'm considering getting a headphone amplifier to hook it up with the Musiland's RCA out and will like to know more about the gear I already have.


----------



## digger945

The RCA output was the same(no better) for me with my amp and headphones.
   
  There are many different aspects and budgets to this hobby. Some like to try different stuff out and some just want the one box solution. Fwiw, I tried using my amp and different headphones with both the Musiland HP out and RCA out. It was no different for me. I never bought it for the amp portions to begin with, but instead was interested in the async conversion portion to use with my dacs. In this area I would have to say that it performs very very well in my limited experience with different coax cables and dacs, as compared to other converters I have owned and listened to. I now own 2 async converters and the Musiland is one of them. From here on out there will be no more adaptive converters for me.
   
  I was considering selling the '02 to raise some funds for another project(since I now have a driverless converter that doesn't require a coax), but am considering using it in a second system. If I did sell it I would some day buy another one to use as a converter, or whatever the successor is to the '02 might happen to be. It is, to me, a good value for the money, and sounds great as used in my setup.


----------



## aspenx

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *digger945* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never bought it for the amp portions to begin with, but instead was interested in the async conversion portion to use with my dacs. In this area I would have to say that it performs very very well in my limited experience with different coax cables and dacs, as compared to other converters I have owned and listened to.


 

 Does it mean you only use it as "transport"? Sorry, I haven't grasped a lot of the terms here yet. Really appreciate your sharing how you're using the Musiland.


----------



## digger945

Quote: 





aspenx said:


> Does it mean you only use it as "transport"? Sorry, I haven't grasped a lot of the terms here yet. Really appreciate your sharing how you're using the Musiland.


 

 Yes. Transport would be correct. Computer USB to SPDIF(both coax and toslink) transport.
  The Musiland works with software drivers to accomplish the transport/converter-box-timing-the-computer.
  My other transport is the Halide Bridge, which requires no software to be installed on the computer, but accomplishes the transport-timing-the-computer job using Gordon Rankins Streamlength[size=x-small]™ code on a chip inside the device.[/size]
   
  [size=x-small]Both work very well for me.[/size]


----------



## angle_sh00ter

digger, I am wondering if you can tell me if you notice any difference between using the coax and toslink?
  Also I assume you have the musiland set to 44.1 instead of 96 or 192?


----------



## digger945

Quote: 





angle_sh00ter said:


> digger, I am wondering if you can tell me if you notice any difference between using the coax and toslink?
> Also I assume you have the musiland set to 44.1 instead of 96 or 192?


 


 I haven't listened to the '02 for about a month now. Trying to acclimate to the new toy(I'm slow, and don't think I hear all that good anyway.)  I have a toslink cable but have never used it with anything but the cd player. My dacs(and the Lens) won't do anything but 44.1, and if they did I don't have anything but redbook to listen to anyways. No-one has anything I like to listen to in Hi-res.
   
  I'm hooking the '02 back up now. It's been in the corner long enough.


----------



## aspenx

I hooked up the '02 to a Harman Kardon AVR 1550 in the living room.
   
  I tried both the analog stereo RCA out and the digital RCA out and listened with my W1000x.
   
  I can't tell the difference except for the skipping that I hear with the digital! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Is Toslink going to be better? I don't even have a optical cable. ahhh...


----------



## digger945

RCA outs are not too bad. OK detail. Totally drops the ball on the low end though. Very flabby with no definition at all. Tried 44,88, and 192.
   
  HP outs are not too bad. Again 44,88, and 192 were tried. Switching over to the Grado 225(my Denon 2k is term'd bal. and I have no adapter) and not bad. Of course a little more slam using the amp with the RCA outs. Once again, the bottom end is a little dissappointing. I like HP out #1 a little better than #2 with the 225s. I like the 225s. They come as close to the Denons as anything else I have owned, save only the DX-1000s and CD-3000s. For some reason I like paper over plastic for my drivers.
   
  Switching back to usb>spdif conversion using the Musiland and feeding my dac and stuff, very much an improvement to my ears. I like the sound of my dac and have grown accustomed to the signiture, so no surprise there. 
  Overall, I think the '02 is a very good device. I would recommend it for anyone to try out for themselves. Amping definitely helps.
   
  And finally, switching back to the new toy(Halide Bridge) I hear yet another level of information in the song, most especially in the subterranean reaches, and of course I would. I've been listening to it for over a month now and nothing else.
   
   
   
  Moving beyond opinion, let me say, I know that I can't hear past 14k, and it takes me a long time to acclimate to anything new, and I haven't listened to the Musiland in almost a month now. Trying to give the new toy a chance, and it has taken a very long time to get used to the sound, making my most familiar music sound completely foreign. No way I can just go back and forth between two devices and give anything close to an accurate review. Still, this device(Musiland) would suffice until I managed to scrounge up enough to feed my addiction with the next toy.
   
  EDIT: my rig is in my profile, but I used:
  Lenovo Thinkpad laptop(same usb port used for all devices tested)
  Musiland 02US or Halide Bridge
  Genesis Digital Lens
  Enlightened Audio Designs DSP 7000mkIII(PCM-63P-K with PMD-100) when not using the Musilands internal dac
  Dynamite
  Grado SR-225 or my personally modded Denon 2000(balanced)
  Music is by Fourplay(Bob James' group), album title Fourplay. Song most used is also titled Fourplay.


----------



## wwmhf

My experience can be well described by digger's statement: "the bottom end is a little dissappointing". Using an amp through RCA jack helps, but not as much as using a better DAC connected to the computer through the Musiland 02 or 01 USD.


----------



## aspenx

Skipping occuring when using coaxial RCA out but never with the analog outputs through both foobar2000 and J Rivers Media Center even with all the buffers set at max.
   
  Don't know what's wrong...


----------



## Architeuthis

I've found that the Mu-Bass settings don't work with ASIO but do with WDM.


----------



## Architeuthis

With the latest drivers, Foobar is reporting "Unrecoverable playback error: Unspecified error (0x80004005)" .


----------



## digger945

Of course you rebooted after installation and made sure you have the proper selection made in foobar output dropdown. Also make sure the Monitor control panel is set while foobar is not running.


----------



## Architeuthis

I didn't reboot after installing the new drivers and all was fine for a while.  I've never rebooted after updating the drivers and never had a problem.
  I had the correct output settings.....Something that has at least temporarily solved the problem was changing output to ASIO, which I'm not using anymore, and then back to Direct Sound.  But the problem will return.
  I have 'Do not map through this device' selected for the Musiland 02 in control panel (Windows XP).
  I experienced the playback failure when a 24/96 kHz file attempts to play following a 16/44.1 kHz file.
   
  Thanks..


----------



## digger945

A sanity check would be to see if you can play something in another player like iTunes or something.

 Try "auto" in the second tab of monitor control panel.
 Make sure the appropriate output is selected between RCA and headphone.
 Toggle the "sync" button while your there.

 In foobar output try between DS/KS/WASAPI.


----------



## Architeuthis

As expected, the problem has returned. I also can't play files in Winamp and think all sound and playback capabilities are lost when this happens. The error reported in Winamp is....... Bad DirectSound driver. Please install proper drivers or select another device in configuration. Error code: 80004005
   
  Why should it start and stop working?  The cycle just continues.


----------



## kenken1985

Quote: 





knubbe said:


> I'm going to be pairing the Musiland Monitor 02 with the Matrix M-stage in a bit. I'll post some impressions in a week or so.


 

  Since I do not have so much budget for an amp for now, shoudl I buy a cheap one like Fiio E5 or use the original amp in monitor 02 US for now?


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Wait till u can get a proper headphone amp.  Even tho the musiland's internal amp is the weak link in your chain it should still be at least as good (if not better) than something like the Fiio E5


----------



## kenken1985

Actuallhy I seldom listen classic and for most of the time I only listen to pop and OST, do I still need an amp? It is like for now I directly connect my K702 to monitor 02 US and I already feel that the volume is enough(At least I do not turn to the max volume to listen). What will an external amp offer me? Clarity? Bass? Soundstage?


----------



## aspenx

What headphones are you using?
   
  If you have not heard an amp, you wouldn't know what you're missing out on.


----------



## kenken1985

I am using foobar2k -> monitor 02 US -> AKG K701


----------



## aspenx

I've never heard the K701 personally but from the threads here, it looks like a very popular pair of headphones and seems to go well with a lot of amplifiers out there, opening up the soundstage and even better bass etc.
   
  For me, I've heard my 2 headphones amplified very nicely at a audio store while on vacation and auditioning with a CD I was familiar with (K-POP!). The sounds I was hearing were definitely much more superior than what I'm getting at home. Now I'm looking for a nice (and affordable) amplifier to get a similar sound that I now want.
   
  My headphones are easier to drive than the K701 so I suppose you will be able to hear a more pronounced difference with a good amplifier than I can on mine. Please correct me if I'm wrong anyone.


----------



## angle_sh00ter

You are right but the musiland 02 amp should suffice until you can afford a really nice amp.  No point buying an amp which u will struggle to hear an improvement with. I would say something in the $500+ price range is where you would notice a strong improvement


----------



## leeperry

angle_sh00ter said:


> I would say something in the $500+ price range is where you would notice a strong improvement


 
   
  Please don't take it bad, but I strongly disagree..shortcomings in the 02US:
  -built-in cheapo SMPS that pollutes the audio components to death w/ its EMI/RFI...and prolly stellar ripple
  -worthless clock synthesis: http://hifiduino.wordpress.com/2010/04/08/reading-sample-rate/
  -ugly-sounding OP275 dual opamps
  -the HP outs have a way too high gain to be useful to anything on highly sensitive phones..I could barely go >1% volume on my 32Ω/104dB cd1k
  -the drivers will be in beta stage forever, the latest builds are a BSOD feast in KS on XP w/ the 01USD
   
  Something like the Audinst should trounce it from top to bottom...rollable opamp, drivers-free 24/96 USB etc etc.


----------



## aspenx

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> -ugly-sounding OP275 dual opamps
> -the HP outs have a way too high gain to be useful to anything on highly sensitive phones..I could barely go >1% volume on my 32Ω/104dB cd1k
> -the drivers will be in beta stage forever, the latest builds are a BSOD feast in KS on XP w/ the 01USD


 

 I agree with the above points.
   
  - If anything, the amp is very harsh to my ears.
  - HP jack 1 sounds better than jack 2 IMO but for my 32ohm and 40ohm headphones, I'm also using it a ~1% of the volume.
  - Lately I've moved to using the RCA out to a old Harman Kardon AVR but it didn't help much probably cause the RCA out has been somewhat amplified in the unit too (someone please confirm).
  - I'm also having a problem with the driver (I think).
  The coaxial out on my unit to the AVR is glitchy and skips a few seconds every now and then.
   
  I also don't agree with angle_sh00ter that you need to spend $500+ just to hear some difference. There are plenty of "giant killers" under $500 that are well worth the money. The only problem to me is synthesis.


----------



## kenken1985

I am using my AKG K701 in Input 1. For most of the time I turn my foobar volume to full and the computer volume to 40~60%. But I still feel that the Bass in not enough (Though it is clear). Is It the problem of not enough juice in K701? Or just the fact that I compare it with the sound from my X1061(No equilizer, no clear bass, original earphone)? About amp <500, would amp like Darkvoice, little dot III+ or M-stage good enough for a significant improvement(especially for the bass)?


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Well every1 finds their own way in this game of ours.  I didn't say u need to spend $500 just to hear some difference.  Thats just the amount I would probably spend so that the difference is big enough for me to feel the investment was worthwhile.  I am by no means saying that every1 else should do that or think that... its just what I think for myself (as opposed to preaching dogma)


----------



## aspenx

Quote: 





angle_sh00ter said:


> Well every1 finds their own way in this game of ours.
> 
> I am by no means saying that every1 else should do that or think that... its just what I think for myself (as opposed to preaching dogma)


 

 I have to wholeheartedly agree to this.
   
  Everyone hears things differently and this is a very personal hobby. kenken1985 could do some homework and read up on all the threads relating to the AKG K701, find out about the viable amplifier options and most importantly find out what kind of sound exactly he wants out of his setup by preferably auditioning different stuff. At least, that's what I'd do (and am doing for my new headphones).
   
  It's so much easier said than done though...


----------



## kenken1985

Quote: 





aspenx said:


> I have to wholeheartedly agree to this.
> 
> Everyone hears things differently and this is a very personal hobby. kenken1985 could do some homework and read up on all the threads relating to the AKG K701, find out about the viable amplifier options and most importantly find out what kind of sound exactly he wants out of his setup by preferably auditioning different stuff. At least, that's what I'd do (and am doing for my new headphones).
> 
> It's so much easier said than done though...


 
   
  Yes I did, I spent days reading the old thread and that's how I come up with the name of those amp. Although there are lots of post talks about amp + K701, that isn't so many posts about monitor 02 US + amp. That's why I try to raise this question in the thread. Or it is not that important to match amp and DAC?
  Actually a better way is to bring my cans to local store to test the amps myselfs but unfortunately I cannot now find anywhere selling those stuff. = =


----------



## wwmhf

I do not have AKG K701 to try out, but if AKG K701 is demanding as AKG K501, then I will not expect the Musiland 02 to work well with K701.
   
  The RCA out is OK for me to enjoy music in my office with a LD MKV and a pair of Koss 75. Please note that this set up is not for critical listening. However, I generally cannot not tolerate bad sounding set ups.


----------



## kenken1985

I actually replace the USB cable with the one from monoprice, 1.5ft gold plated. Although I said that I do not believe that a replacement will provide any improvement, it does!! The improvement is not very obvious and would certainly not noticable for causal listening, but when I listen carefully, I found that the sound is a little bit more detail and more smooth. And my roommate has exactly the same comments so it seems that it is not coming from the psychological effect.


----------



## keyboard

The effect will be pyscological


----------



## angle_sh00ter

More detail and more smooth usually don't go together.  Smooth sound is usually associated with a slightly rolled of treble.


----------



## phonsa

I will support kenken1985 comments, i brought my 02 US about two months ago and listened to the "As Is" shipped equipment  including the bundled USB cable for a week.
   
I then brought a 90 cm twisted pair USB 2.0 certified cable for $3.85 AUD (heck shipment was $7 LOL) which definitely made audible improvements to my ears. Best bang for buck mod you can do!
   
www.4cabling.com.au/products/2M-USB-2.0-CERTIFIED-AM%252dBM-CABLE.html
   
They have brought my Beyerdynamic DT531 & 770 Pro (250 ohm's) to life. Also those that say that the 02 US lacks low end bass, well i beg to differ. They drive my 770's wonderfully well with deep accurate bass (non boomy), in addtiion the 02 US has plenty of power to drive my cans loud & clear without distortion.
   
Thanks to all the contributors to this thread which lead me to the purchase of this awesome product.


----------



## svyr

I'll bite. Will order the cable as well 'for the laughs' 
   
  With regards to the low end, IMO it's fine. If people find it recessed, v 1.0.10 drivers have mu-bass low shelf eq in the drivers that can be used to boost it (although it might not work in ASIO/KS?).


----------



## kenken1985

Personally I hate playing around with equalizers since I listen to a very large variety of songs, so one setting for a specific kind of song would affect other kinds.

 And the USB cable only costs me USD$0.85 + $1.xx shipping. For less then $3, it is pretty insignificant compare to >$100 monitor 02 US and >$200 K701. It worths a try even if it turns out to be useless.


----------



## kenken1985

Quote: 





angle_sh00ter said:


> More detail and more smooth usually don't go together.  Smooth sound is usually associated with a slightly rolled of treble.


 

 Maybe smooth is not the correst wording for that feeling. But certainly I felt more detail. Sorry for by lack of words.~_~


----------



## kite7

Quote:


kenken1985 said:


> I actually replace the USB cable with the one from monoprice, 1.5ft gold plated. Although I said that I do not believe that a replacement will provide any improvement, it does!! The improvement is not very obvious and would certainly not noticable for causal listening, but when I listen carefully, I found that the sound is a little bit more detail and more smooth. And my roommate has exactly the same comments so it seems that it is not coming from the psychological effect.


 

 Just because two people agree on the same thing doesn't mean it's not psychological.
   
  Whether there's a difference or not, there's not much to lose by buying a "better" cable for a few dollars than to lose sleep trying to tell the difference between two usb cables.


----------



## kenken1985

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Just because two people agree on the same thing doesn't mean it's not psychological.
> 
> Whether there's a difference or not, there's not much to lose by buying a "better" cable for a few dollars than to lose sleep trying to tell the difference between two usb cables.


 

 I agree. But I feel better anyway so that is fine. And I won't lose my sleep to search for difference la. As long as I find the new cable is better I sleep with it. XD Certainly it will not be worse.


----------



## svyr

>Personally I hate playing around with equalizers since I listen to a very large variety of songs, so one setting for a specific kind of song would affect other kinds.
   
  When people were saying there is not enough low end, they seemed to imply that was a problem for any genre.
   
   
  >Just because two people agree on the same thing doesn't mean it's not psychological.
   
  most certainly 
   
   
  >And my roommate has exactly the same comments so it seems that it is not coming from the psychological effect.
   
  For 10 tries do the following:

 (while you face away from the pc/the unit wearing your headphones) Get a friend to put a cable on us 02 without telling you, which one they connected.
 Listen to a familiar track for a minute or two and tell the friend which cable you thought was connected.
 Make your friend record the scores 
 Your friend swaps the cables (without telling you which one was connected), or maybe even keeps the same one but pretends to swap.
   
  Report here with the scores (% guessed correctly for each cable).


----------



## kenken1985

Quote: 





svyr said:


> >Personally I hate playing around with equalizers since I listen to a very large variety of songs, so one setting for a specific kind of song would affect other kinds.
> 
> When people were saying there is not enough low end, they seemed to imply that was a problem for any genre.
> 
> ...


 
  What is the procedure of correctly unpluging the sound card? Last time when I change the cable, I just directly replace it and the soundcard wouldn't function until I reboot the computer. Anyway to prevent that?


----------



## svyr

>What is the procedure of correctly unpluging the sound card? Last time when I change the cable, I just directly replace it and the soundcard wouldn't function until I reboot the computer. Anyway to prevent that?
   
   
  strange. mine is completely fine when I unplug it (win 7 or vista). Driver version? What exactly do you mean by "wouldn't function"?
   
  I guess you could try unplugging it at the wall socket as well, but maybe it's a problem with windows?
   
  Or you could try to uninstall it from 'device manager' and then unplug it...


----------



## aspenx

Quote: 





svyr said:


> strange. mine is completely fine when I unplug it (win 7 or vista). Driver version? What exactly do you mean by "wouldn't function"?


 
   
  Fine for me too, with XP.
   
  However, Firefox does not know where to route the audio if you already have youtube or something like that open. Not that it should matter for this test though...


----------



## svyr

>However, Firefox does not know where to route the audio if you already have youtube or something like that open. Not that it should matter for this test though...
   
  after restarting it (firefox) or before?


----------



## aspenx

Before.


----------



## svyr

that's normal then. 
  unless you restart firefox there's no other way. (still going to use the old device handle?) 
  If it had a menu to pick between audio output devices, you could've selected the 'new one' to output to without restarting (or the flash plugin?) (I do that with AIMP (winamp clone))
  
  Quote: 





aspenx said:


> Before.


----------



## aspenx

Sure. Doesn't bother me at all.
   
  Just chipping in. Although I don't suppose kenken1985 is trying the test you've mentioned through Firefox.
   
  Also, I've read in other parts of the forum that the USB cable is not as critical for a asynchronous DAC (like the Musiland 02 US?) as it "normally" would. I don't have any particularly good cable to test it myself and am skeptical that there will be any difference at all...


----------



## kenken1985

Quote: 





svyr said:


> >What is the procedure of correctly unpluging the sound card? Last time when I change the cable, I just directly replace it and the soundcard wouldn't function until I reboot the computer. Anyway to prevent that?
> 
> 
> strange. mine is completely fine when I unplug it (win 7 or vista). Driver version? What exactly do you mean by "wouldn't function"?
> ...


 
  Foobar return a message saying playback error (The detail I forgot) My driver is already 1.1.10.0. Anyway, I will try to do the test and post the result ASAP.


----------



## Maytan

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> -worthless clock synthesis: http://hifiduino.wordpress.com/2010/04/08/reading-sample-rate/


 
  http://hifiduino.blogspot.com/2010/02/musiland-driver-1082-fast-vs-precision.html
   
  What about this?


----------



## leeperry

maytan said:


> http://hifiduino.blogspot.com/2010/02/musiland-driver-1082-fast-vs-precision.html
> 
> What about this?


 

 It's still not acceptable to be forced to wait 3 secs when switching sample rates...and the nasty part is that while the sample rate is being switched, all the frames are dropped, hah! they had no other choice as you can't halt the windows audio sub-system.
   
  so either you get totally flaky instant sample rates, or almost accurates ones after waiting forever...and dropping frames. Musiland are well aware of the problem, as they've learned from their own mistakes: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/443786/musiland-monitor-02-us/600#post_6624136
   
  if they put a rollable opamp, possibly a Tenor chip too(considering they're clueless when it comes to writing drivers)...the Musiland 03US could do the trick, I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  And on your link, the Musiland was fed from a proper DPS...not USB power.


----------



## Maytan

I see. Thanks for the information.


----------



## kenken1985

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> It's still not acceptable to be forced to wait 3 secs when switching sample rates...and the nasty part is that while the sample rate is being switched, all the frames are dropped, hah! they had no other choice as you can't halt the windows audio sub-system.
> 
> so either you get totally flaky instant sample rates, or almost accurates ones after waiting forever...and dropping frames. Musiland are well aware of the problem, as they've learned from their own mistakes: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/443786/musiland-monitor-02-us/600#post_6624136
> 
> ...


 
   
  I am not very good at these technical details....Orz

 How will that effect affect the sound quality?


----------



## leeperry

kenken1985 said:


> How will that effect affect the sound quality?


 
   
  m2tech have sumed up nicely what a poor clocking does to your music: http://www.m2tech.biz/public/pdf/White%20Paper%20on%20hiFace.pdf


----------



## Melorin

Hello.
   
  I am interested in MM 02, but not sure if I can use this DAC alone from a SPDIF of a CD player OR I must have a computer with USB?
   
  And if you use its built-in hp amplifier, how can you change the volume?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





melorin said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am interested in MM 02, but not sure if I can use this DAC alone from a SPDIF of a CD player OR I must have a computer with USB?
> 
> ...


 

 This DAC does not have optical input, only output so you can't use the SPDIF from a CD player as an input. The only input is from USB.
   
  The volume can only be changed in Windows


----------



## Melorin

Could I do a change to the board to replace USB input with spdif? Can't support the receiver chip any other source?


----------



## duckymcse

I bought a 3ft usb cable from monoprice to replace the stock usb cable and to my surprise I felt like the overall sound quality improve somewhat.  Most people will not tell a different, but when you listen to your sound system everyday you kind of can tell a different.  The different is very slight but enough to affect my mind thinking is it better. The cable only cost me $3 shipped.  That's not bad just to try it out for the heck of it.  Glad I did it.
  One thing for sure, the cable doesn't sound any worst than the stock cable 
  
  Kenken thanks for posting this. 
   
  Quote: 





kenken1985 said:


> I actually replace the USB cable with the one from monoprice, 1.5ft gold plated. Although I said that I do not believe that a replacement will provide any improvement, it does!! The improvement is not very obvious and would certainly not noticable for causal listening, but when I listen carefully, I found that the sound is a little bit more detail and more smooth. And my roommate has exactly the same comments so it seems that it is not coming from the psychological effect.


----------



## kenken1985

Quote: 





duckymcse said:


> I bought a 3ft usb cable from monoprice to replace the stock usb cable and to my surprise I felt like the overall sound quality improve somewhat.  Most people will not tell a different, but when you listen to your sound system everyday you kind of can tell a different.  The different is very slight but enough to affect my mind thinking is it better. The cable only cost me $3 shipped.  That's not bad just to try it out for the heck of it.  Glad I did it.
> One thing for sure, the cable doesn't sound any worst than the stock cable
> 
> Kenken thanks for posting this.


 

  I am grad that one more pal support my view. For now I still cannot find time to do the blind test, but I hope that I can do it ASAP(at least in summer Orz)


----------



## fenixdown110

I just bought more miscellaneous monoprice cables. I just can't help it. They're super cheap and get the job done very well.


----------



## kenken1985

I actually get from them a usb A to B 1.5 ft,, 2 RCA to 2 RCA 3ft and 3.5mm to 2 RCA 3 ft gold plated cables. I will be happy with them until I want  to DIY a silver cable (which I am learning how to DIY a silver 2 RCA cables)


----------



## Uri Cohen

Not acceptable to wait three seconds?  Do you like listen to one song in 44.1 and the next song in 96?  You sound very impatient.  It is not like it needs to reclock every time to play a song you know.  I had a friend buy this DAC and he doesn't care for the relock because it saves him over $1000+ on a DAC (and he uses this DAC in his $20,000 sound system and it's amazing).
   
  IMO you are being waaaay too harsh on this device.  Did you honestly expect this device to do everything for $130?    
  
  Quote: 





leeperry said:


> It's still not acceptable to be forced to wait 3 secs when switching sample rates...and the nasty part is that while the sample rate is being switched, all the frames are dropped, hah! they had no other choice as you can't halt the windows audio sub-system.
> 
> so either you get totally flaky instant sample rates, or almost accurates ones after waiting forever...and dropping frames. Musiland are well aware of the problem, as they've learned from their own mistakes: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/443786/musiland-monitor-02-us/600#post_6624136
> 
> ...


----------



## leeperry

well, I like to play music in 44.1 and upsample movies to 96kHz...it's vastly annoying that all frames are dropped for 3 secs when switching from one to the other. but the 1.90 drivers were a BSOD feast in KS on XP w/ the 01USD anyway(same clock synthesis as the 02US).
   
  a 02US in a $20K set up? its OP275 opamps are such a big of a bottleneck that we can safely assume that he's never heard his set up properly. the fairy tale that all the DAC sound the same is just that, a fairy tale.


----------



## Uri Cohen

What movie program you use?  I use Media Player Classic with Reclock so all my movies run in bit-perfect and the Musiland DAC change the clocks before the movies even plays (so no dropped flames).  Reguarding drivers I didn't have any BSOD ever so it could be your computer (and this laptop is five years old).  
   
  Yes a 02US in his $20k setup.  The guy been an audiophile for 40+ years and he is using this DAC over his Musical Fidelity Tri-Vista 21 DAC (he did had a computer transport before but I forgot what it was).  OP275 opamps yes not the greatest but I would let the ears decide.  I will tell you one thing:  Listening to classical on his setup made me believe I was listening to a real-life performance in front of me.  
  Quote: 





leeperry said:


> well, I like to play music in 44.1 and upsample movies to 96kHz...it's vastly annoying that all frames are dropped for 3 secs when switching from one to the other. but the 1.90 drivers were a BSOD feast in KS on XP w/ the 01US anyway(same clock synthesis as the 02US).
> 
> a 02US in a $20K set up? its OP275 opamps are such a big of a bottleneck that we can safely assume that he's never heard his set up properly. the fairy tale that all the DAC sound the same is just that, a fairy tale.


----------



## leeperry

Well, that's what I thought about the BSOD's...until *thebathingape *mentioned them too: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/423960/musiland-monitor-01-usd-24-192-usb-to-spdif/825#post_6753995


> Yes i thought it was my overclock at first (with summer heat etc), then i downclocked but the still got BSOD's. Then i saw the similar experiences in the musiland forums.


 
   
  Actually, I get a BSOD after 2 mins in Reclock...having chinese-only forums is also pretty darn annoying, just like hoping for "free lunch" working drivers...look at the asus stx threads, I'm glad I quickly foresaw that asus would never be able to release proper drivers.
   
  I still rest my case that the 02USD is his weak link IMHO...it'd be like having a killer HD setup and watch SVHS tapes on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I use reclock in 48/96Hz and the resampler's running at 96kHz...it drops frames in "precision" mode, it very much does.


----------



## Uri Cohen

It must be your computer that's causing BSOD because I'm on the latest drivers and I never had a problem with it. 
   
  My friend and I prefer the Monitor over his Tri Vista DAC with computer transport (which he purchased new for $2400).
   
  I rest my case that this is a killer value.  
   
  Edit:  I never had the "dropped frames" issues like you are having.  Try to reconfig your video program or try a different one.


----------



## leeperry

well, it's happening to a lot of ppl if you check the last link I posted, but I remember the 02US was working fine when I had it...most likely it's a 01USD-only problem.
  glad you like it! don't let upgraditis eat you alive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I wasn't trolling anyway, just sharing opinions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
*PS:* you don't get dropped frames because you play your movies bitperfect, I don't as I need Reclock to provide realtime adaptation in 48/96Hz...all my movies are upsampled to 96kHz.


----------



## grillotalpa

Hi everybody,

 I bought this toy some days ago and i'm quite happy with it.
 I use it in this way pc-->musiland 02(line out)-->pre-->active subwoofer-->powerAmp-->loudspeaker
 (yes, i use no headphones!) to listen my files and
 I have to confirm the positive impressions I read on this forum about detail and soundstage,
 but i have to complain the constructor absolute lacking of informations too.
 In the package, i found a cdrom with useless pdf files and a ridicolous installation manual,
 and nothing about the SW that manages this card,
 So I'm facing problems when i try to use SR other than 44.1:
 foobar gives a message stating a unrecoverable playback error: no clock!
 even if i try to open 24/192 flac files and set SR to 192.
 Is there someone out there that can give to me
 some kind of help about it?

 Windows xp sp2
 foobar
 asio musiland 1.0.10 (uninstalled and installed 1.0.9, just the same)

 THANX.
 ps
 what does "sync" mean in the mixer control panel?


----------



## aspenx

"Sync" just indicates whether the left and right channels are synchronised when you adjust the volume level sliders. With "Sync" turned off, you can adjust the left/right channel outputs individually.
   
  I believe you are getting the error because you have other applications besides foobar open that are using the device (although you may not be hearing anything else from it). You'll have to close these applications before the SR can be changed.
   
  I have to agree that there is little documentation (in English?) regarding the device but it is rather straightforward and simple enough to figure out and thus, no real need for a proper manual for most people.


----------



## maKe

Anyone ever modded a 02US? Changing the OP275 to something different? Caps? Something?
   
  I'm not that good at low voltage electronics, but I do know how to solder pretty nicely. Been listening to my Musiland for around year and like to tinker with it now. Would be nice to make it sound even better.


----------



## maKe

Hmmm.... changed from 1.0.8.4 to 1.0.10.0 and noticed that bass level is decreased?!
   
  Placebo or did it really happen? Sounds more bright and harsh now, and I'm using line out.


----------



## svyr

Try the op-amp thread maybe. and look at the OP275 datasheet. If you find a nice drop in replacement, I don't see why not put a socket in, or just de-solder the OP275, and solder on the new one.
   
  On the other hand, if the design of the headphone amp circuit is not terribly impressive to begin with, maybe it's just better to invest in a standalone class-a amp.
  Quote: 





make said:


> Anyone ever modded a 02US? Changing the OP275 to something different? Caps? Something?
> 
> I'm not that good at low voltage electronics, but I do know how to solder pretty nicely. Been listening to my Musiland for around year and like to tinker with it now. Would be nice to make it sound even better.


----------



## duckymcse

I felt the same with 1.0.10.0.  I felt it doesn't seem to sound as good as 1.0.9.0.
  I'm sticking with 1.0.9.0 now since I have no issue with it.
  
  Quote: 





make said:


> Hmmm.... changed from 1.0.8.4 to 1.0.10.0 and noticed that bass level is decreased?!
> 
> Placebo or did it really happen? Sounds more bright and harsh now, and I'm using line out.


----------



## Architeuthis

I'm using the headphone outlet with active speakers and think it sounds better than with line out..


----------



## Melorin

Which is the most reliable and stable driver for Win7 64?
   
  If I adjust the volume in foobar or win mixer instead of my amplifier's, will I loose any bit of music quality?
   
  How long USB cable can I use maximum without any problem?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Melorin

up


----------



## Blubard

So I just got this device in the mail. However, it looks like I won't even be able to try it out yet, as I have a problem that is confounding me.
   
   
  When I connect the Musiland to the USB port, the headphone LED lights up momentarily but then turns off and shifts to the speaker LED. When I connect my headphones thereafter, I don't get any sound. However, the speakers connected to it work fine. Does anybody know how to configure it for my headphones? I'm connecting it to a Lenovo Y550 with Windows Vista.


----------



## Melorin

In control panel mixer, there should be two buttons: "HP" and "LINE". You can choose which to use.
http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/8450/musiland02mixer.jpg


----------



## Blubard

Ah, didn't notice the panel in the taskbar. Thanks!


----------



## Melorin

Can't stand waiting for mine  I ordered it yesterday. Maybe I will put it into my amplifier's metalbox inside, so small in the pictures


----------



## kenken1985

Quote: 





melorin said:


> Which is the most reliable and stable driver for Win7 64?
> 
> If I adjust the volume in foobar or win mixer instead of my amplifier's, will I loose any bit of music quality?
> 
> ...


 
   
  What I heard is as short as possible. I am using a USB cable with length 1.5ft


----------



## Saxi

How many in here are hard core gamers (PC not Xbox) using the Musiland Monitor 02?
   
  I picked up a Prelude, but I was seriously considering going the STX route instead and seeing if I like Dolby HP better but then I came across this product.
   
  I would also be curious what product would be the "next best" after this one if you wanted to go with something that did not require a sound card.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





saxi said:


> How many in here are hard core gamers (PC not Xbox) using the Musiland Monitor 02?
> 
> I picked up a Prelude, but I was seriously considering going the STX route instead and seeing if I like Dolby HP better but then I came across this product.
> 
> I would also be curious what product would be the "next best" after this one if you wanted to go with something that did not require a sound card.


 

 I'm using it here for gaming. I also have a Creative Titanium too and switch between the two.


----------



## Guess?

Hi guys, I'm considering the 02 monitor for some time, and it's time to order, so last thoughts. I'll be using it with this setup - laptop -> winamp -> musiland -> akg k242hd. I listen mostly to rock, but also alternative, metal, classical... I've read the whole thread, and yet can you give me some hints what to expect? Thanks.
   
  ps. for now the soundcard I'm using is creative x-fi go!


----------



## aspenx

If you like your music loud, the built-in amp will probably not drive your k242 to a sufficient volume.


----------



## Guess?

I don't care about the loudness (I can drive them to a sufficient listening level with my current setup). Sound fidelity and overall improvement over the the onboard and creative x-fi cards is what matters.


----------



## Melorin

So, Which is the driver I should try at first when MM02 arrives? What is the best version?
  I use Win7 64 bit system.
   
  Thanks


----------



## fenixdown110

The latest 1.0.10.0 works fine for me.


----------



## Melorin

My MM 02 has arrived! I have been trying it for a while, but there are questions about it.
   
  Should I change the resolution in MM control panel, if I listen to CDs and 192/24 files, as well? Or Should I set it to 192khz and don't bother it anymore?
   
  Should I use foobar through ASIO4ALL or WASAPI?
  ASIO sometimes recognizes MM 02, but sometimes not.
  With WASAPI I get some problem after I try to play a 192/24bit file.
  There is a click sound from MM, and foobar gives me crashe message. After that I can't play any file format. Foobar says when I start a track: "Unrecoverable playback error: Endpoint creation failed (0x8889000F)"
  On the top of that I can't change the resolution in MM control panel, because it says:
  "change samplerates setting failed."
  What could be the problem?
  Am I supposed to try to use ASIO output in foobar?
   
  edit: After reconnecting MM, I can change the resoulution and ASIO finds it. But ASIO says: "The ASIO device does not support specified sample rate (96000Hz);please configure resampler appropriately. The same with 192khz files.
  Besides, the control panel says that it works in 48k mode, but I am listening to 44,1k files. The green light shows that WDM is in use, but I use ASIO4ALL.


----------



## JulioCat2

Merolin
   
  MM 02 has his own Asio driver, don't use Asio4All


----------



## Architeuthis

Unless it's different for Windows 7, maybe leave the sample rate at 'Auto'.


----------



## Architeuthis

duplicate post..


----------



## Melorin

There is no other ASIO output in Foobar, only ASIO: ASIO4ALL v2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I installed the latest driver from here: http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/   MlCyMon_1.0.10.0_build20100702.exe
   
   
  Should I have installed other things to get ASIO driver?
   
Architeuthis: I don't have "auto' button in MM Control Panel.


----------



## JulioCat2

Melorin
   
  You need to create first the Asio Virtual Device in foobar
   
  File-Prefrereces-Palyback-ASIO Vitual Dvices-Add New


----------



## Architeuthis

Melorin, have you downloaded the Foobar ASIO output support file?
  http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_out_asio


----------



## Melorin

Yes, I have downloaded ASIO for Foobar.
  Here is my options:


----------



## aspenx

Quote: 





juliocat2 said:


> Melorin
> 
> You need to create first the Asio Virtual Device in foobar
> 
> File-Prefrereces-Palyback-ASIO Virtual Dvices-Add New


 


 Doing this step should give you more options for ASIO. You should not be using ASIO4ALL when using your MM2.


----------



## fenixdown110

MM02 comes with the ASIO plugin already. Use that.


----------



## Guess?

Melorin, give us your impressions after proper connecting and listening to at least a couple of hours of MM2 powered sound.


----------



## Melorin

After some driver re-install (then install as an administrator), I have ASIO in Foobar, and it seems to work perfectly.
   
  By the way, there is a hiss at the output, if I use a seperate HP amp. It is interesting, because so far nobody has claimed its noisiness. And on its own my amplifier doesn't have any hiss if it is fed by Sansa Clip.


----------



## Melorin

I am wondering if it matters which volume control I use. There are three options: in Musiland Control Panel - ASIO volume, Analog volume and in Foobar. Do they affect the sound quality?
  And if I had a volume control in my headphone amplifier, Should I use this one instead of the mentioned 3 way?
  I'm thinking of that because I don't have any good potentiometer, hence I would use fix resistors at the input of the Amp. So, I will have to use a softver volume control.


----------



## aspenx

Hmm, I'd think that any signal attenuation through foobar and ASIO will not degrade the signal because it's digital. Not too sure if it's right.


----------



## digger945

I'de max out all software volumes and attenuate in the analog on your amp.
   
  When you change the volume in the software you are no longer bit perfect.
   
  I don't understand how the software/program and processor re-calculate what the new samples should be at a lower volume, so I max them all out to leave it in it's original state as much as is possible.
   
  It probably wouldn't make the music any less enjoyable, just not necessary if you have a volume knob on your amp.


----------



## JulioCat2

Yes it matters, 3 db digital attenuation = 1 bit less resolution


----------



## Melorin

Ok, but which slider causes loss in bit resolution?
  All of them? In MM CP there are some sliders. Is each one a software volume control?


----------



## regal

In theory using a digital volume control can decrease resolution (bit depth).  This was before 32 bit processing and what not but I know the old days the digital volume control was a big no-no because ever -6dB was a bit of reolution lost,  so if you lowered the volume 18 db you were listening to 13/44.1 digital instead of 16/44.1.
   
   
  Quote: 





aspenx said:


> Hmm, I'd think that any signal attenuation through foobar and ASIO will not degrade the signal because it's digital. Not too sure if it's right.


----------



## Dalamar

Any volume changing you do from your OS with this card is digital. If you're using 24 bit you don't have to worry about "loss in resolution" unless the card is crap. In fact, even 16bit is typically fine with digital volume control, most of the music is at -20 to 0db, very little at -40db, and generally nothing below that.


----------



## aspenx

Quote:


regal said:


> In theory using a digital volume control can decrease resolution (bit depth).  This was before 32 bit processing and what not but I know the old days the digital volume control was a big no-no because ever -6dB was a bit of reolution lost,  so if you lowered the volume 18 db you were listening to 13/44.1 digital instead of 16/44.1.


 
  Thanks for the clarification. I mixed this up with digital EQ vs. analog EQ in some other thread. Oh wait, does EQ'ing specific frequencies also reduce the bit depth too?

  
  Quote: 





			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Any volume changing you do from your OS with this card is digital. If you're using 24 bit you don't have to worry about "loss in resolution" unless the card is crap. In fact, even 16bit is typically fine with digital volume control, most of the music is at -20 to 0db, very little at -40db, and generally nothing below that.


 
   
  So the "Analog" and "Digital" sliders in the MM2 control panel are actually digital volume controls too? Since they are volume sliders that we control through the OS...


----------



## Dalamar

Quote: 





aspenx said:


> Quote:
> Thanks for the clarification. I mixed this up with digital EQ vs. analog EQ in some other thread. Oh wait, does EQ'ing specific frequencies also reduce the bit depth too?
> 
> Â
> ...


 
  I don't know how the MM works, but it's probably digital. Analog is typically done with a gain switch, resistor, etc. If anything like that were present, you'd hear a click when using the function.


----------



## tank

Just got mine yesterday and the sound is great until I try to do something on my pc.... Every time I move the mouse around I get "clicking" sounds while playing music or video. Funny thing is, my games are playing without the annoying clicking at all (tried it out on TF2 and MW2). Tried the ASIO through foobar... less clicking than winamp but it's still there when I try to do something besides sit there and listen.
   
  Running a q6600 and 4 gigs of ram and running headphones right out of the built in amp in the MM02. Have tried drivers 1.0.6, 1.0.7, 1.0.9, and currently running 1,0,10. Please help!!


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





tank said:


> Just got mine yesterday and the sound is great until I try to do something on my pc.... Every time I move the mouse around I get "clicking" sounds while playing music or video. Funny thing is, my games are playing without the annoying clicking at all (tried it out on TF2 and MW2). Tried the ASIO through foobar... less clicking than winamp but it's still there when I try to do something besides sit there and listen.
> 
> Running a q6600 and 4 gigs of ram and running headphones right out of the built in amp in the MM02. Have tried drivers 1.0.6, 1.0.7, 1.0.9, and currently running 1,0,10. Please help!!


 

 Try plugging it into a different usb socket or get a standalone usb controller. I found on my last pc build, that my onboard usb controller was getting interference.


----------



## tank

Quote: 





fenixdown110 said:


> Try plugging it into a different usb socket or get a standalone usb controller. I found on my last pc build, that my onboard usb controller was getting interference.


 

 Something like this?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815104216


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





tank said:


> Something like this?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815104216


 

 Exactly.


----------



## tank

Quote:


fenixdown110 said:


> Try plugging it into a different usb socket or get a standalone usb controller. I found on my last pc build, that my onboard usb controller was getting interference.


 

 Installed the new USB controller....Still getting a damn clicking sound when I do anything besides listen to the sound coming into my headphones....


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





tank said:


> Quote:
> 
> Installed the new USB controller....Still getting a damn clicking sound when I do anything besides listen to the sound coming into my headphones....


 

 This is during WDM usage I'm guessing? I get something similar, but it's a crackling.


----------



## fenixdown110

Ok. I have the exact same problem now after uninstalling and reinstalling foobar to test a theory. It's frustrating yes. Roll the driver back to an earlier version. The newest 1.0.10.0 driver should be avoided at all costs. I'm back on the old 1.0.9.0 and the crackling went away. It may be different for you. Try out a few older drivers until you find the right one that works for you.


----------



## Melorin

Which resolution should I choose in MM Control Panel? Despite I choose 44.1K I can play 192K music as well. I am confused now
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





			
				Melorin said:
			
		

> Which resolution should I choose in MM Control Panel? Despite I choose 44.1K I can play 192K music as well. I am confused now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  44.1 is applied to the WDM. ASIO is still dependent on the music file resolution itself.


----------



## thangcoo

Does anybody have comparison between the Musiland 02 USD and Aune Mini USB DAC?


----------



## Melorin

How can MM02 play or multiple 44.1K music when it has only a 24.000 quarz crystal? Does it like much better 48/96/192Khz resolution?


----------



## fenixdown110

The MM02 is just like a sound card. If you don't have it in ASIO, it plays as many files in WDM as you want.


----------



## dogears

I'll try this tomorrow. Thanks!
  Quote: 





fenixdown110 said:


> Ok. I have the exact same problem now after uninstalling and reinstalling foobar to test a theory. It's frustrating yes. Roll the driver back to an earlier version. The newest 1.0.10.0 driver should be avoided at all costs. I'm back on the old 1.0.9.0 and the crackling went away. It may be different for you. Try out a few older drivers until you find the right one that works for you.


----------



## Melorin

Ok, I understand it, but let me write you an example: Audigy 2 works on 48Khz, so if you want a (relatively) good quality sound, you have to resample 44.1K sound to 48K.


----------



## debitsohn

anyone compare this to the udac2?


----------



## tank

Well, I've tried basically every driver and still getting the same clicking sounds whenever I run an internet browser, or move the mouse to much, or open the volume panel, or anything along those lines. I installed the unit onto my friends PC and he ran into the same problems. This happens from multiple sources (foobar, winamp, youtube) and with all 3 outputs (both headphones jacks and the red/white out). However, as soon as I start running ANY game (WoW, MW2, TF2, LoL, SC2) the clicking STOPS. I can't figure it out for the life of me.
   
  The only thing I haven't tried yet is changing my multiplier in my BIOS settings to not underclock my CPU. My Mobo will drop my system multiplier to 6x from 9x when not under load. Do you think when the system changes back to 9x from 6x for a split second under small load (opening a browser) that it might be the source of the clicking? That's the only thing I can come up with.


----------



## fenixdown110

That shouldn't affect it.You can contact coolfungadget and ask him what to do.


----------



## tank

..... I changed absolutely nothing and I can't get it to make the clicking sound today. Sounds perfect.....
   
  I feel happy yet somehow defeated.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks for the help though.


----------



## fenixdown110

Keep your fingers crossed and hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## JosephKim

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> anyone compare this to the udac2?


 

 id also love to see a comparison to the udac2


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





josephkim said:


> id also love to see a comparison to the udac2


 

 i posted that b4 buying the uDAC2.  i didnt do an A/B but i think the musiland is a better sounding DAC.  the uDAC2 is more portable and the size is awesome.   right now i use the uDAC out of my laptop and have my t50p plugged in directly.  sounds okay.


----------



## zwan

I was wondering if the x-fi titanium can be used as a cheap digital decoder along with the Musiland 02 digital out. (OEM x-fi titanium is real cheap!)
  Two sound cards working simultaneous, is this even possible?
   
  Anyone have any experience with this? Or is hunting for a cheap receiver my only option?


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





zwan said:


> I was wondering if the x-fi titanium can be used as a cheap digital decoder along with the Musiland 02 digital out. (OEM x-fi titanium is real cheap!)
> Two sound cards working simultaneous, is this even possible?
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this? Or is hunting for a cheap receiver my only option?


 

 I have the titanium and I will have to say no. There have been some banned third party drivers that supposedly did allow decoding, but it's all speculation and that's saying IF you can find it still.


----------



## Elio

Did anyone try the MM 02 US with a Millett mini-max? do they go together well?


----------



## Mphile

Quote: 





fenixdown110 said:


> I'm using it here for gaming. I also have a Creative Titanium too and switch between the two.


 

 Can you please tell me how you switch between the two? Is it through software? Do you have to restart the PC and/or disconnect the Musiland?


----------



## aspenx

Quote: 





mphile said:


> Can you please tell me how you switch between the two? Is it through software? Do you have to restart the PC and/or disconnect the Musiland?


 

 You can do it through your OS. There is no need to reboot.


----------



## Mphile

Quote: 





aspenx said:


> You can do it through your OS. There is no need to reboot.


 

 Aha, thanks. Is it possible to do that when switching between onboard and the Musiland as well? In that case, I can switch between my speakers connected to the onboard sound card and the Musiland connected to the headphones.
   
  One more thing, are driver issues sorted in Win 7 64bit? Ive read through many pages worth of info already but there always seem to be one issue or the other...


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





mphile said:


> Aha, thanks. Is it possible to do that when switching between onboard and the Musiland as well? In that case, I can switch between my speakers connected to the onboard sound card and the Musiland connected to the headphones.


 

 Yes, you can switch between the two. If you have stereo speakers (2 speakers and not 5.1 surround sound) , you can use the RCA output of the Musiland. You can switch between the RCA output and headphone output of the Musiland through its software.
   
  The 02US is on sale for 120USD for 2 days (The regular price is 135USD), act quick if you are thinking about getting one.
  http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260437930872&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Guess?

I order it a week ago for $135 hahaha, well that's my luck


----------



## kite7

Still worth the $135 in my opinion


----------



## Guess?

No doubt there. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## lfgubrs

Quote:  kite7 


> Yes, you can switch between the two. If you have stereo speakers (2 speakers and not 5.1 surround sound) , you can use the RCA output of the Musiland. You can switch between the RCA output and headphone output of the Musiland through its software.


 
   
   
  Are the RCA outputs on the Musiland amplified or is there a way to turn off the amplification of certain outputs in software? 
   
  I ask because I was thinking of buying this unit as an external sound card for headphone DAC/amp, but I was wondering if I could use it with a 2.1 powered computer speaker setup like the HiVi M10 I just ordered?  Is it possible to have both headphones and RCA plugged in and just switch which is outputting sound in the software?


----------



## aspenx

Quote: 





lfgubrs said:


> Are the RCA outputs on the Musiland amplified or is there a way to turn off the amplification of certain outputs in software?
> 
> I ask because I was thinking of buying this unit as an external sound card for headphone DAC/amp, but I was wondering if I could use it with a 2.1 powered computer speaker setup like the HiVi M10 I just ordered?  Is it possible to have both headphones and RCA plugged in and just switch which is outputting sound in the software?


 
   
  Stereo refers to 2 channels, ie. not 2.1. You can still connect the 2 speakers to the MM02 but will probably have to modify the jacks.
   
  And kite7's reply means yes to your last question.


----------



## AntuanMark

I am thinking about Musiland as a digital interface for my PC. For now I have Audigy 4.
  But I do not need analog output, I have external DAC.
  What is better to order:
  1) PCI card Musiland Digital Times
  2) 01USD Monitor
  3) 02US Monitor
   
  Could somebody share with me an experience what will be better for digital output?


----------



## Architeuthis

I still can't get the ASIO output to consistently work in Foobar.  Sometimes it works for days then I can't get any playback and have to go back to direct sound output......Using Win XP.


----------



## jtam

For PCI card, Monitor PS 01 is a better option than Digital Times.

  
  Quote: 





antuanmark said:


> I am thinking about Musiland as a digital interface for my PC. For now I have Audigy 4.
> But I do not need analog output, I have external DAC.
> What is better to order:
> 1) PCI card Musiland Digital Times
> ...


----------



## Architeuthis

I couldn't get ASIO to consistently work so am using ASIO4ALL now...........As others have pointed out, it works through WDM in the control panel.
  Does anyone else using ASIO4ALL think it sounds bright?
  I don't know, I might have to go back to DirectSound.
   
  Edit: ASIO4ALL is definitely bright....
   
   
  Edit # 2: I figured I'd explore all possibilites so unplugged the usb from the 02 and plugged it back in.  Now the s.o.b. is working with ASIO.  So, what kind of problem would this indicate?


----------



## svyr

>Edit # 2: I figured I'd explore all possibilites so unplugged the usb from the 02 and plugged it back in. Now the s.o.b. is working with ASIO. So, what kind of problem would this indicate?
   
  >I still can't get the ASIO output to consistently work in Foobar. Sometimes it works for days then I can't get any playback and have to go back to direct sound output......Using Win XP.
   
  are you suspending the pc and/or are other apps using the device open?
  usually, after you suspend your pc you need to reconfig some music players to pick up the new device handle.


----------



## Architeuthis

I don't suspend the pc or have other applications using the 02 at the same time as Foobar.


----------



## Melorin

I had the same problem (ASIO didn't work properly) then reinstalled the driver 2-3 times. Since, it has been working well. I still don't know what the problem could be.
   
  By the way, has anybody ever tried to replace the opamp with a better one?


----------



## maKe

Quote: 





melorin said:


> I had the same problem (ASIO didn't work properly) then reinstalled the driver 2-3 times. Since, it has been working well. I still don't know what the problem could be.
> 
> By the way, has anybody ever tried to replace the opamp with a better one?


 

  
  I had the same idea haunting me. But I think I'm just gonna upgrade to MHDT Havana DAC and use 02US as a USB transport and connect it to Havana with spdif. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I really love tube sound, but don't get me wrong. Musiland is great little piece, but it lacks musicality that makes you want to listen just music only, not your gear.
   
  Also I'm getting quite a big upgrade in bass area with my DIY sub. 18" LMS-Ultra 5400 and Crown CE4000 amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  E: I just downgraded from 1.0.10.0 back to 1.0.8.4 and sound is hugely better. Bass was completely gone in newer drivers and highs became a bit too harsh. I also always had bluescreen with newer drivers when trying to shut down or restart win7.


----------



## Danno

Anyone know how this device compares to the Asus Xonar Essence ST (not STX)? What's better?


----------



## Architeuthis

Much earlier in the thread, someone stated that the Musiland 02 didn't sound better or worse than the Xonar ST, just different.


----------



## alvaroa

would you prefer the musiland monitor 02 or the maverick d1 (as for price/SQ)


----------



## Nialpo

Hello,
  Have anyone a schematics of output part of monitor 02 us? There seems to be PCM1793 - differential output - 275g opamp - and some ferrite beads&resistor dividers before linear output or what?


----------



## MARSHH

*ignore my original post*
   
  Will this dac really compliment Swan M200MKIIs?
  
  Also, will I be fine running this dac with onboard audio?


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





marshh said:


> *ignore my original post*
> 
> Will this dac really compliment Swan M200MKIIs?
> 
> Also, will I be fine running this dac with onboard audio?


 

  
  That's for you to find out.
   
  The Musiland will override your onboard as the primary dac.


----------



## Guess?

Will the Frequency response range of (20Hz～20KHz)：+-0.1dB of the musiland monitor 02US be extended with introducing an amp to the audio chain?


----------



## Ektalog

Quote: 





marshh said:


> *ignore my original post*
> 
> Will this dac really compliment Swan M200MKIIs?
> 
> Also, will I be fine running this dac with onboard audio?


 

 I do not know about the Swan butI just saw that there is a review in this forum about them and the user appears to have the M 02
   
  I do know that the Musiland will work with the onboard audio still active. In fact, I needed it to do so. It works with both WinXP and now Win 7 pro. My wife can be watching a movie via the HTPC (Realtek onboard chip) in the living room. Meanwhile, my wireless headset base sends the music from the Musiland output to my room. The trick is that the Musiland is using ASIO and the Realtek is pointing to the Windows driver.
   
  When I am alone, I get full control of the living room. That's when the real fun starts. With the M 02 at 192upsampled or source, cPlay and to a lesser (but still great extent), Foobar2K, throw a superb wide and 3D soundstage.


----------



## marksa

Here's one solution for those of you who's MM02 snaps and crackles. - *WARNING! MAKE SURE THIS DOESN'T LEAVE YOUR COMPUTER UNPROTECTED!!* - Try disabling Windows Defender/Microsoft Security Essentials realtime protection. I got this tip from another hifi forum. Good luck, worked for me. Sorry if this has already been suggested.


----------



## svyr

Freeesh drivers, freeeesh drivers... (not really my problem anymore, but yea, I was checking for MD11 ones)
   
  v1.0.11 
   
  http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/MlCyMon_1.0.11.0_build20101029.exe


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





svyr said:


> Freeesh drivers, freeeesh drivers... (not really my problem anymore, but yea, I was checking for MD11 ones)
> 
> v1.0.11
> 
> http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/MlCyMon_1.0.11.0_build20101029.exe


 

 Is there any improvement at all. I had a problem with the last current driver and had to roll it back.


----------



## svyr

no idea. try it yourself and let everyone know. or in a couple of days google for the full url of the link above and use google translate to get the (unofficial) change log from musiland bbs or wherever else
   
  worst thing happens - you waste half an hour and then roll back to the old driver, and you may get extra features or something if you do try.
   
   
  musiland really should provide an RSS for the drivers/firmware and have an official changelog... Shame they can make a dac but can't think of a simple courtesy for the users.


----------



## aspenx

I rolled back to an older driver because I read some opinions here that bla bla bla was better for them etc. I did notice that it was a little more laid back than the most current (then) driver.
   
  Anyways, I've upgraded to the newest one. I can't remember which ones I have used before but this version's MU-Bass seems to work pretty well. For the recorded, I've never had problems with installation etc and neither can I hear much sonic differences between drivers.


----------



## paramparca

i am wondering about one thing. i have already audiotrak hd2 advance de and i want to buy a musiland monitor 02 because musiland says that dacs digital output gives 140 db snr. how can i use audiotrak and musiland which i can get 140 db snr and its really gives that snr?


----------



## svyr

and musiland has for some reason deleted the new version from the drivers folder... hmph/how odd/wonder why.


----------



## fenixdown110

If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## svyr

probably more of a "if it's too broken - don't release it" ooops.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





svyr said:


> probably more of a "if it's too broken - don't release it" ooops.


 


  lol seriously.


----------



## Guess?

It's still present in coofungadget's folder -  http://coolfungadget.com/musiland/
  I haven't tried it, but I will if I have time tomorrow. If anyone tries it please share your impressions.


----------



## aspenx

Quote: 





svyr said:


> probably more of a "if it's too broken - don't release it" ooops.


 
   
  I don't have any problems with the driver though. Hmmm...
   
  I really don't get what each new release is supposed to be for still.


----------



## Architeuthis

I installed the October 29th drivers from CoolFunGadget's page .  I can't play 16-bit/44 kHz files with ASIO.  Direct Sound- I can play all files but '192' has to be selected in the 02 control panel.  At the top of the control panel is "Warning: License Invalid". ::laugh::


----------



## fenixdown110

I'll stick with the older driver then. lol


----------



## svyr

I thought that usually meant you need a firmware update. There's one from mid this year in the musiland utils folder. or it's a bug. or there'll be new firmware soon
  Quote: 





architeuthis said:


> At the top of the control panel is "Warning: License Invalid". ::laugh::


----------



## Architeuthis

I think it's been a year since the last firmware update.


----------



## Architeuthis

I definitely notice a difference in sound between ASIO and Direct Sound.  Has anyone decided not to use ASIO, thinking that it colors the sound?


----------



## svyr

http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/utils/ http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/utils/MlCyMonAct.zip
   
  seems to be dated jul this year, but yea, if you had that firmware update (the year ago one), it should probably be all good.
  Quote: 





architeuthis said:


> I think it's been a year since the last firmware update.


----------



## CorpseTumor

Ok from what im getting, ASIO makes this soundcard slightly better. 
   
  Im new to all this stuff, how do i configure ASIO4all to work with this? I have no clue were to start or what to do. A redirection to a step by step guie would be helpful.
   
  I did notice a different between my onboard and the musiland, but im no audiophile. To me it just sounds "smoother" through the musiland and less loud, but also not as painful to listen to (on my onboard it sounds more trebly)
  Another problem. Sometimes with the musiland, i get this weird "static/fuzz" sound behind. It goes away once i unplugg the usb and plug it back in but it is kind of annoying. Anyone know what this might be? Hell it may even be my audioengine a5's Anyone know what this may be?
   
  Thanks guys.


----------



## fenixdown110

ASIO allows the music to be represented in a bitperfect format. You may want to read up on that. There's no need to use ASIO4all with the Musiland since it's compatible with ASIO drivers(ASIO drivers were already included with the Musiland). ASIO4all is for devices that aren't compatible with ASIO. Think of it as a multipurpose retrofit device for non-ASIO devices.
  
  Quote: 





corpsetumor said:


> Ok from what im getting, ASIO makes this soundcard slightly better.
> 
> Im new to all this stuff, how do i configure ASIO4all to work with this? I have no clue were to start or what to do. A redirection to a step by step guie would be helpful.
> 
> ...


----------



## CorpseTumor

Quote: 





fenixdown110 said:


> ASIO allows the music to be represented in a bitperfect format. You may want to read up on that. There's no need to use ASIO4all with the Musiland since it's compatible with ASIO drivers(ASIO drivers were already included with the Musiland). ASIO4all is for devices that aren't compatible with ASIO. Think of it as a multipurpose retrofit device for non-ASIO devices.


 
  ah! thanks a bunch for the helpful answer! Alright so im using Mediamonkey to play my music.I dont need anything else to use asio? Cause i was reading that foobar has a asio plugin. Is there anything else needed to get asio in mm?
   
  My audioengine a5's keep overheating at around 10 oclock volume (full volume source) Its kinda getting annoying. I was wondering if plugging into either the low or high impendance headphones makes a difference? or would it be best to plug into rca?Im new to all this lol


----------



## fenixdown110

I would definitely switch to foobar2000. You can tinker with all sorts of plugins, not just ASIO. There's multiple threads on the plugins on this forum. It sounds like you're still using Direct Sound mode. Once you transition to foobar just follow this:
  Playback → Output → ASIO Virtual Devices → Add New
  Add the "Musiland Monitor Series (USB)" you see there.
  Then go back into Output and use the pull down to select "ASIO: Musiland Monitor Series (USB)".
  This will enable ASIO bitperfect playback.
   
  Definitely hook them up via RCA. The 3.5 jacks are pretty much for headphones. In fact, I don't use the Musiland for my desktop rig. I use the MM via RCA for my headphone amp. I have a standalone internal sound card for that purpose. I just switch between the two sources via Windows sound playback. You might want to consider that later on unless you don't do any headphone listening.


----------



## CorpseTumor

tbh i really dont want to switch to foobar. Too much tinkering for me, my head would EXPLODE trying to make it look as nice as i would want it to be. (it took me forever to get MM looking how i have it now lol)
   
  Just found an rca cable, connected the cable that came with my a5 (converts rca to headphone) Is it just me or did my bass improve? Sounds a bit clearer, more bassy also. Is rca general noticeable improvement to a 3.5 headphone jack?
   
  Im gonna search around for a ASIO plugin for mediamonkey. Thankks.
   
  EDIT: So am i suppose to hear a difference between directsound and ASIO? I tried both i cant really hear much of a diference....tried FLAC and 320 compressed.
  Quote: 





fenixdown110 said:


> I would definitely switch to foobar2000. You can tinker with all sorts of plugins, not just ASIO. There's multiple threads on the plugins on this forum. It sounds like you're still using Direct Sound mode. Once you transition to foobar just follow this:
> Playback → Output → ASIO Virtual Devices → Add New
> Add the "Musiland Monitor Series (USB)" you see there.
> Then go back into Output and use the pull down to select "ASIO: Musiland Monitor Series (USB)".
> ...


----------



## jaycalgary

I have just been using foobar with wasapi it comes ready to use. Is asio better?


----------



## svyr

new drivers again: http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/MlCyMon_1.0.11.0_build20101105.exe


----------



## Architeuthis

I tried to use the new driver from musiland.com.cn but it's only 320 kb and an error message says it's not a valid Windows application.
  The 1.0.11 driver from CoolFunGadget's page ( http://coolfungadget.com/musiland/ ) installed but it just didn't work correctly, so I'm back to 1.0.9, which has worked perfectly.


----------



## svyr

lol..... oops. didn't pay attention to the size/assumed they can at least upload a complete file
  Quote: 





architeuthis said:


> I tried to use the new driver from musiland.com.cn but it's only 320 kb and an error message says it's not a valid Windows application.
> The 1.0.11 driver from CoolFunGadget's page ( http://coolfungadget.com/musiland/ ) installed but it just didn't work correctly, so I'm back to 1.0.9, which has worked perfectly.


----------



## dogears

I still hear the hiss with the new driver


----------



## fenixdown110

Keep rolling the drivers back. One of them will make it go away. Took me a few to get it right.


----------



## dogears

^Which version are you using?


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





dogears said:


> ^Which version are you using?


 


  1.0.9.0


----------



## svyr

wasn't that the one where L/R were reversing randomly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? or was that 86 or 84?
  Quote: 





fenixdown110 said:


> 1.0.9.0


----------



## fenixdown110

I don't remember anymore. lol This one doesn't do it for ME though. haha


----------



## CorpseTumor

Alright guys, can someone please see if you can reproduce the issue. I am using Software version 1.0.7.0 but if you have another version its fine.
   
  Whenever i start my Laptop after it goes into hibernate, there is this weird "fuzzy/static" behind my  audio. It goes away if i unplug and replug the MM02 but this is a pain in the ass. So far i resolved the issue by turning off hibernate, i just want to see if this is widespread or wth is going on with my unit lol.
   
  *sigh* everything i bought with my financial aid money has issues. My laptop screen is black coming out of hibernate, my audioengine a5 overheat at loud volume, the MM02 has this tiny issue, my logitech wave goes on random "miss key strokes mode." (bought it refurbished though)
   
  I like everything i purchased, but i cant help but to feel a bit of buyer's remorse with these issues. :/


----------



## svyr

Quote:


corpsetumor said:


> Alright guys, can someone please see if you can reproduce the issue. I am using Software version 1.0.7.0 but if you have another version its fine.
> 
> Whenever i start my Laptop after it goes into hibernate, there is this weird "fuzzy/static" behind my  audio. It goes away if i unplug and replug the MM02 but this is a pain in the ass. So far i resolved the issue by turning off hibernate, i just want to see if this is widespread or wth is going on with my unit lol.


 

  Lol, I know it's little comfort, but that was what one of the driver releases fixed. I had that problem as well, and newer drivers started working with suspend fine. (or was my problem no sound on resume... hmmm)


----------



## Architeuthis

CorspeTumor, I also have AudioEngine 5's, and they do get very hot.  Other people have also reported them overheating and shutting off until cool enough.
  I use them with the Musiland 02 connected to an almost eight year old pc.


----------



## CorpseTumor

Quote: 





svyr said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> corpsetumor said:
> ...


 

 Thanks man, ill download the new drivers once i get a shot. I think either way im going to have to leave hibernate off because of the screen issues with my laptop but its good to know the people behind this product are doing something to fix it.

  



architeuthis said:


> CorspeTumor, I also have AudioEngine 5's, and they do get very hot.  Other people have also reported them overheating and shutting off until cool enough.
> I use them with the Musiland 02 connected to an almost eight year old pc.


 

 At 12 oclock they get hot to the point where it starts smelling kind of funky. The overheating/off thing is apparently a "feauture" since basically all a5's do this. I think its more of a design flaw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  The other thing that annoys me is the little click that comes up when entering sleep mode. If it was at least at a consistant volume it wouldnt be too bad, but man sometimes its loud enough to scare me! These speakers sound really REALLY good though for the price. Guess ill just deal with the little issues. I cant find any other speakers in the price range that compare, maybe im not looking hard enough lol.


----------



## Uri Cohen

Still have no problems with 1.0.9 drivers.


----------



## danny_66

There's a new driver, version 1.0.11: http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/


----------



## fenixdown110

Still not changing. Unless it does some crazy stuff or has some crazy options, I won't budge.


----------



## Uri Cohen

I'll screw around with it sooner or later.


----------



## Architeuthis

I'd like to have the option of playing around with the MU-Bass but it's not available through the ASIO driver.


----------



## svyr

architeuthis said:


> I'd like to have the option of playing around with the MU-Bass but it's not available through the ASIO driver.




It's aways been like that. ASIO is presumed to be for undistorted playback.

You'll have to use your player's EQ for ASIO. Luckily Musiland CPL tells you the bands and gain. Doesn't tell you the width of the bands, but hey.


----------



## Gamerzhell

Little help here needed for a newbie, my Monitor 02 has been functioning well for quite some time now (kudos to Musiland for a great little box) though every driver after 1.0.9.0 has been giving me wierd sound issues with the ASIO driver. The DAC works perfectly through WDM but when ASIO is involved... brown stuff hits the fan. When anything is played through ASIO it gets really distorted and unlistenable.
   

   ^ this is what the control panel looks like atm under 1.0.9.0 driver. When I install 1.0.10.0 or 1.0.11.0 driver everything stays the same except for the version number.


----------



## bauerpower

Can some1 tell me if it is worth getting the msuiland 02 as just a digital transport? Or would the 01 do the same job for less money? Is the power supply the only difference between the 2 as far as serving as a digital transport? I don't have any need for the DAC or amp sections.


----------



## Uri Cohen

Continue using drivers 1.0.9.  1.0.10 and 1.0.11 (this just came out today, check coolfungadget) aren't working correctly.


----------



## Dynobot

FYI, I dont know if everyone is aware of this but, not every USB port on a computer is 2.0, some are 1.0, this can cause issues if bit rate is greater than the 1.0 bandwidth....I'm just sayin...


----------



## fenixdown110

Depends on your computer. I wonder if there's enough bandwidth to warrant usb 3.0? I got a port free.


----------



## godlyatheist

Hi, I'm noob here.
   
  I've had the ML Monitor 01 US since Jan 10. It came with the V1.0.3.2 driver and everything worked great. Today I decided to updated the driver and it was a mess. After uninstalling the old driver, I cannot get any driver to install for this device. It keeps saying "Installer Error: 2753", which translates to "File [2] not marked for installation". I even tried the stock driver on the CD and it still came up with the same error. Finally, I went to the registry and deleted all keys that contained "Musiland". Now I got driver V1.0.9 to install, but it installs with error. The firmware driver is not installed. I have sound in foobar2k now, and I can use ASIO. So:
   
  How do I get the firmware driver to install? Is it the activation process, 'cause I never had to activate it using the stock driver.
   
  It seems the new driver removed the auto sampling rate function, now I have to manually change the SR each time. Is there anyway to get it back? I don't want to uninstall this driver and get into that mess again.
   
  The good thing is that volume below 7 in the ML control panel actually gives sound now. In fact, the volume at 2 is as loud as it was at 8 before. Also, speed stepping from the cpu doesn't cause click every time the frequency change.


----------



## svyr

hyperduel said:


> Continue using drivers 1.0.9.  1.0.10 and 1.0.11 (this just came out today, check coolfungadget) aren't working correctly.




look on the bright side - at least it doesn't freeze/crash windows or look like it bricks your device http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/500181/musiland-md11-to-be-released/15#post_7058198


----------



## Gamerzhell

Pretty sure the DAC only supports up to USB 2, besides I'm using ASIO right now on 1.0.9.0 + USB 2 no problems.
  
  Quote: 





fenixdown110 said:


> Depends on your computer. I wonder if there's enough bandwidth to warrant usb 3.0? I got a port free.


----------



## svyr

>I wonder if there's enough bandwidth to warrant usb 3.0?

Pretty sure I saw the following while looking for a new dac: even for multichannel 192k/24b audio there's no need for higher than USB 2.0 bandwidth of 480 Mbps. That was accompanied by bitrate calc figures which I obviously don't remember


----------



## Uri Cohen

What he said. 

  
  Quote: 





svyr said:


> >I wonder if there's enough bandwidth to warrant usb 3.0?
> 
> Pretty sure I saw the following while looking for a new dac: even for multichannel 192k/24b audio there's no need for higher than USB 2.0 bandwidth of 480 Mbps. That was accompanied by bitrate calc figures which I obviously don't remember


----------



## fenixdown110

Ok. Good to know.


----------



## end0rphine

Hi guys sorry if this sounds incredibly noob but I wish to use my Musiland 02 primarily as a DAC as I have just recently purchased an amp. The AMP has 2 RCA inputs so no worries, but what cable in specific do I use for outputting the DAC (only) to the AMP? Do I get cables for the 2 front holes or the RCA hole at the back of the musiland device?


----------



## kite7

Use RCA cables to connect the RCA output of the Musiland 02US to the RCA input of the amp


----------



## end0rphine

So the RCA output on the Musiland is just the hole at the back labelled RCA? Which means I would need a Y-cable format (1 plug goes into the RCA hole at the back of the musiland, 2 RCA inputs go into the back of my amp), am I getting that right?


----------



## fenixdown110

The RCA's are on the front. White and red. And I think you mean your amp has two _outputs_.


----------



## Ektalog

Quote: 





end0rphine said:


> So the RCA output on the Musiland is just the hole at the back labelled RCA? Which means I would need a Y-cable format (1 plug goes into the RCA hole at the back of the musiland, 2 RCA inputs go into the back of my amp), am I getting that right?


 

 That ONE is a DIGITAL spdif. You can use the optical hookup next to it or the RCA connector version, which you are referring to. Your amp or receiver may have these types of input. Either of these 2 can carry the digital signal for all channels. The RCA type is reputed to be better under most conditions. (Plus, some optical connections cannot carry 24/192, the max offered by this device.)
   
  This particular RCA cable should typically be a 75ohm type sold for the purpose. Other audio cables may work, at the expense of quality. Also, keep it as short as you can for best quality.
   
  Have fun!


----------



## end0rphine

So nothing special, just a simple 1 RCA to 2 RCA cable? No mini to RCA (what is this exactly) cable?


----------



## Ektalog

What I mentioned earlier is located on one side of the box. Let's call it the "digital" side. That RCA single connector is also called a coaxial s/pdif and sold as such*. The other one is optical. These will output a digital signal up to 24/192 that will require decoding at the other end. This side is also where the USB and power connectors are located.
   
  On the OTHER (or "analog outputs") side of the box there are:
   
  - 2 sets of mini sockets for headphones, high & low impedance respectively. You may need to use a converter cable for the larger stereo headphone plugs.
  - one set of stereo analog outputs (left/right RCAs). You can use regular (but good quality) RCA audio cables with these.
   
  The outputs on the analog side will reflect the quality of the already decoded digital signal. You can send the 2 RCAs directly to a power amp or receiver. (BTW, a direct hook-up to a power amp is amazingly revealing. Volume needs to be controlled via the Musiland's PC interface; start at 20 or so, to protect speakers).
   
  NOWHERE are "Y" connectors required.
   
  *There is a better connector type called BNC coaxial s/pdif, but Musiland chose the RCA type because it is more common. Both versions of this coaxial are 75ohm. Same type of cable but two different terminations. See this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spdif


----------



## end0rphine

Oooohhh
   
  Thanks soo much. That's probably as clear as it comes lol. I greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## Guess?

Guys, the 1.0.12 is out.
http://coolfungadget.com/musiland/Monitor_Series/


----------



## fenixdown110

I guess it's time to try out the newest one. Again. Hopefully it doesn't glitch out like the previous 3.


----------



## ttan98

Hi,
   
  I have to admit I havenot  read all the 63 pages of postings here, those who own the Musiland 02 unit would be able to answer these questions,
   
  1. I using a laptop running on Win 7 pro, with J. River as music server via  Wasapi interface to USB, can Musiland 02 support Wasapi or
      only Asio? If the unit Asio only, will Asio from J. River work with Musiland?
   
  2. I am sure someone has used Win 7 with this unit how does it sound and what interface you are using?
   
  Any response is appreciated.


----------



## Architeuthis

Is there any documentation in English explaining what all these driver updates hope to improve upon?


----------



## Ektalog

Quote: 





fenixdown110 said:


> I guess it's time to try out the newest one. Again. Hopefully it doesn't glitch out like the previous 3.


 


  I've had it for a couple of days without installing it...wondering if there's any reason to spoil the fun I still have with v1.0.8.4. Let us know how it goes, please.


----------



## Ektalog

Quote: 





architeuthis said:


> Is there any documentation in English explaining what all these driver updates hope to improve upon?


 
  YOU LAZY BUM!!! Just learn Chinese...like the the rest of us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'll look around to see if I have any pdf version...don't expect much...they ain't yet discovered Webster.


----------



## Ektalog

Quote: 





ttan98 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have to admit I havenot  read all the 63 pages of postings here, those who own the Musiland 02 unit would be able to answer these questions,
> 
> ...


 

 1. The Musiland does Wasapi just fine but I don't remember if with J River (tried JR briefly months ago).  However, J River does ASIO and it worked with Musiland.
   
  2. I use Win 7 Pro. My PC-based playback preferences are cPlay and Foobar. AFAIK, cPlay is the best audiophile player...at the expense of beauty and convenience. Foobar is a great combo of good sound quality and convenience (so is J River).
   
  Among other nice things, Foobar can play via Wasapi at the same time that cPlay is playing via ASIO. My wife can listen to Foobar via the wireless headphones while I still get the better sound from cPlay elsewhere. In fact, at the same time, I can distribute sound (adding a movie in surround, for example) via any 2 of my 3 sound devices (Musiland 02, E-mu 0404 USB and Realtek integrated mobo sound). I am not sure if this is why I did not keep it, but much as I liked J River it may have been unable to participate on these tricks.
   
  Edit: Forgot to add...cPlay on a laptop running on batteries (avoiding dirty AC power) is reputed to get a boost in SQ performance.


----------



## fenixdown110

The MM02 is natively compatible with ASIO drivers, hence why ASIO drivers were included with it. It is the prefered bit perfect solution, although not necessary.
  Quote: 





ttan98 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have to admit I havenot  read all the 63 pages of postings here, those who own the Musiland 02 unit would be able to answer these questions,
> 
> ...


 



 Don't try it. It's a dud just like the last several others. It's grainy, choppy, and downright horrible. I'll stick to 1.0.9.0. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





ektalog said:


> I've had it for a couple of days without installing it...wondering if there's any reason to spoil the fun I still have with v1.0.8.4. Let us know how it goes, please.


----------



## end0rphine

Is coolfungadget's site working for anyone?


----------



## fenixdown110

Seems like it's down again. It worked fine for me a couple days ago. Here's 1.0.12. I took the liberty of uploading it.
  http://www.easy-share.com/1913039424/MlCyMon_1.0.12.0_build20101115.exe
   
  If this version doesn't work for you I have the 1.0.9.0 as well. Just let me know and I'll upload that too.
  
  Quote: 





end0rphine said:


> Is coolfungadget's site working for anyone?


----------



## aspenx

Please share 1.0.9.0. The newest firmware indeed sounds very grainy. I regret deleting the older versions......


----------



## fenixdown110

http://www.easy-share.com/1913040451/MlCyMon_1.0.9.0_build20100612.exe
  There you go.
  Quote: 





aspenx said:


> APlease share 1.0.9.0. The newest firmware indeed sounds very grainy. I regret deleting the older versions......


----------



## wwmhf

I tried the 1.0.12 version driver in Win7 32 and 64 bit machines. I felt that it has more resolution than the previous versions, and I have decided to use this version for now.


----------



## fenixdown110

You're lucky it works for you at all. It's all sorts of jibberish for some people.
  
  Quote: 





wwmhf said:


> I tried the 1.0.12 version driver in Win7 32 and 64 bit machines. I felt that it has more resolution than the previous versions, and I have decided to use this version for now.


----------



## 120717

I'm running Windows 7 Professional 64-bit.
  I couldn't install it from the CD because it kept giving me strange errors, and so I downloaded 1.0.9. and installed it.
  Nothing happens when I click the control panel.
   
  I actually can't do anything now...
   
  :S
   
  *edit* I tried 1.0.12, same deal. I uninstalled again and got it to install from the CD. Same. Retried - system locks up and I had to cut the power and lost several files I hadn't saved yet.
   
  At the moment the only feature this DAC has that a brick doesn't is an LED.


----------



## ttan98

Quote: 





p4z said:


> I'm running Windows 7 Professional 64-bit.
> I couldn't install it from the CD because it kept giving me strange errors, and so I downloaded 1.0.9. and installed it.
> Nothing happens when I click the control panel.
> 
> ...


 
  Hi,
   
  Your thread interests me because I am interested in buying the Musiland 02 and also my laptop is running Win 7 Pro.
   
  One suggestion, uninstall the ASIO first and install the new  version.


----------



## fenixdown110

Do not, repeat. do NOT install the driver with the unit plugged in via usb. Leave it disconnected, install, and then plug it in. The system will then automatically detect the new hardware and install the rest of the drivers needed to make it run. Be sure all versions of the drivers have been uninstalled before trying again. They will conflict and cause problems.
  
  Quote: 





p4z said:


> I'm running Windows 7 Professional 64-bit.
> I couldn't install it from the CD because it kept giving me strange errors, and so I downloaded 1.0.9. and installed it.
> Nothing happens when I click the control panel.
> 
> ...


----------



## 120717

Actually I'm sorted now. I just used the old 1.0.32 (I think) driver instead of the 1.0.7 one on the CD. Windows sorted it out after. It seems the config menu is actually unhidden by opening it from an icon hidden in the system tray's drop-down list.
  For those not able to find it, have a look there


----------



## fenixdown110

These drivers are all hit or miss. Mostly miss.


----------



## 120717

This much earlier version works for me and I too have no interest in updating it until I see some damn good reasons.
   
  Uh-oh. This was my 999th post. Now I'm just going to feel silly if my 1000th isn't something actually important.
   
  (edit) "That's been my mindset as well."->That's why I said "I too"


----------



## fenixdown110

That's been my mindset as well. However, I know I'll be trying the new ones as they come out anyways. lol Maybe one of them will work AND be an improvement.*crosses fingers*
   
  lol Just post as usual.


----------



## Guess?

After all the 1.0.9 drivers seems to be the best for now. Right?


----------



## fenixdown110

That's up to debate. Different versions will have different effects with each setup. Just use the one that works for you.
  Quote: 





guess? said:


> After all the 1.0.9 drivers seems to be the best for now. Right?


----------



## svyr

http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/MlCyMon_1.0.12.0_build20101129.exe freeesh drivers, hooot drivers... etc.


----------



## svyr

fiiirmware, fresh firmware. http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/utils/MlCyMonAct.zip 

(29 nov)


----------



## JulioCat2

Svyr
   
  Do you know how to install the new firmware??


----------



## svyr

nope. I presume it's something along the lines of http://coolfungadget.com/musiland/Update_Firmware.html


----------



## fenixdown110

Any differences with new firmware? I haven't really found a need to update other than drivers.


----------



## yianni

new divers not working on win 7 x64


----------



## JulioCat2

Quote: 





yianni said:


> new divers not working on win 7 x64


 


  +1


----------



## fenixdown110

Use whichever older version drivers that works for you.


----------



## svyr

pretty conceivable that you need to update the firmware to use the new driver (was the case with md11)


----------



## fenixdown110

I ran through the directions on how to update the firmware step by step, triple checking as I did each one. Musiland still has not sent an automated email with my license key. What version is the new firmware anyways?
   
  EDIT: I got this 15 minutes later.
   
  您的邮件已收到，请等待回复。

 Your email has been received, please wait for reply.
   
   
  I'm still sitting here with the 1.0.12.0 driver which doesn't work properly. Still waiting for the new firmware activation key... Rolled the driver back to a usable version in the meanwhile. It's like waiting in line for the DMV all over again.


----------



## wwmhf

I have installed the new driver Ver. 1.0.12 on three computers, two of them are Win 7/64bit, the other one is Win/32bit. I first uninstalled the old driver, then installed the new one. The installation went smoothly.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





svyr said:


> pretty conceivable that you need to update the firmware to use the new driver (was the case with md11)


----------



## fenixdown110

Did you update your firmware?
  Quote: 





wwmhf said:


> I have installed the new driver Ver. 1.0.12 on three computers, two of them are Win 7/64bit, the other one is Win/32bit. I first uninstalled the old driver, then installed the new one. The installation went smoothly.


----------



## vgxd

there is no need to update firmware if you can use the driver after version 1.0.9 with no problem.


----------



## fenixdown110

They install correctly, but do not work correctly.
  
  Quote: 





vgxd said:


> there is no need to update firmware if you can use the driver after version 1.0.9 with no problem.


----------



## fenixdown110

I finally got my registration key emailed. Took a day and a half.
   
  I updated the firmware per instructions, but I don't see any new version number in the GUI menu. It's still 1.0.6.0. I guess I had the latest firmware for the MM02. So it turns out the new firmware and drivers weren't meant for the MM02; only for the MD11 and MD30. I only see tabs for MD11 and MD30. No tab for the MM02. Switching between the 2 still had the jittery sound cutting in and out. Going back to the 1.0.9.0 driver without a MMDI tab makes everything work again. Hope this clears up all the confusion about new firmware and drivers.
   
*RECAP*
   
*1.0.9.0        and earlier applies to MM02US*
*1.0.10.0**      and later* *applies the new MD11 and MD30 DACs and shows an extra [MMDI] tab. NOT compatible with MM02US.*
   

   
  Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## vgxd

The new drivers require a firmware update which only let the software verifying the hardware is genuine or not. So it really means nothing to us.
   
  MMDI tab is used for controlling MD11/MD30 DAC only, if you have them...
   
  Musiland said the 1.0.12 driver was "add support for the new Monitor 01 MINI version; slove the playing stopped when insert or remove a USB device"
  1.0.10 was "add MMDI tab; improve the DMA performance"
  1.0.9 was "add MU BASS; improve the DMA performance; improve the compatibility of ASIO"
   
  The admins of their forum said it doesn't mean the new driver was good for all users, every user could choose one of the driver which was best in your system.
   
  In my system (intel p35+Core2 platform, win7 os), WASAPI out always has jittery sound cutting like you said. but ASIO is normal...
  Finally I found the problem was the power plan of the os, I turned power plan to High performance, then the problem was resloved, anything was OK.


----------



## wwmhf

I updated long time ago once I got the products (two 01USD and one 02US), not the most recent firmware posted here recently.


----------



## vgxd

I've found its driver could decode HDCD.
  open file: C:\Program Files\MUSILAND\Monitor Series(USB)\config.ini  (in the folder "C:\Program Files\..." by default)
  change "0" to "1", then save the file
  exit Monitor series control panel in system tray
  reopen Monitor series control panel in start menu
  open it, you'll find there will be an HDCD icon at bottom right corner in the mixer tab of its control panel.


----------



## fenixdown110

This was discussed much further back in the thread. It's a nice feature. How many would actually use it though is my question?
  
  Quote: 





vgxd said:


> I've found its driver could decode HDCD.
> open file: C:\Program Files\MUSILAND\Monitor Series(USB)\config.ini  (in the folder "C:\Program Files\..." by default)
> change "0" to "1", then save the file
> exit Monitor series control panel in system tray
> ...


----------



## cyong11

Looks like I have just found the cheapest high end DAC! How does it perform against Maverick, Matrix, or Beresford?


----------



## Architeuthis

Can the ASIO driver be configured to play mono files, or is the dsp 'convert mono to stereo' the only option?
  I'm getting this error in Foobar.
   
  Quote: 





> Unrecoverable playback error: ASIO: None of input channels are assigned to device channels


----------



## saber8689

So I've gone through this entire thread and a few people have asked but no one has answered these questions...
   
  1) Do the RCA line outs on the front of the device bypass the integrated amp? In other words, is there anyway to use this device as ONLY a DAC.
   
  2) For the ASIO volume bar in the control panel, what is the best setting for it? It seems like anything past 10 is extremely loud.


----------



## fenixdown110

1) You are correct. They bypass the internal amp.
   
  2) I have my ASIO volume set at the default 100% and control the master volume through the Windows sound control panel.
  
  Quote: 





saber8689 said:


> So I've gone through this entire thread and a few people have asked but no one has answered these questions...
> 
> 1) Do the RCA line outs on the front of the device bypass the integrated amp? In other words, is there anyway to use this device as ONLY a DAC.
> 
> 2) For the ASIO volume bar in the control panel, what is the best setting for it? It seems like anything past 10 is extremely loud.


----------



## saber8689

Thanks for the prompt reply! I just received my little dot mk4 and hooked it up to my musiland monitor, I use ASIO out on monkeymedia and have all the volume bars (analog, ASIO) maxed and control the volume through my amp...It's pretty awesome.


----------



## fenixdown110

Enjoy it. It's the most high end budget DAC I've ever encountered.


----------



## Guess?

fenixdown110 what driver version are you currently using?


----------



## fenixdown110

v1.0.9.0


----------



## Guess?

Quote: 





fenixdown110 said:


> v1.0.9.0


 


  Thanks, mate.


----------



## jaycalgary

v1.0.12.0 is out if anyone wants it.


----------



## ThumperSD

Im looking into getting one of these to replace my Xonar DX. I am currently using BX5a studio monitors (unbalanced connection) and M50 headphones. Will I notice a significant improvement if I upgrade? Will the DAC allow me to easily switch over from the monitors to my headphones?
   
  Im looking at this
  http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-HiFi-USB-Sound-Card-DAC-Musiland-Monitor02-US-/280609073363?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41559aa8d3


----------



## saber8689

1. I've heard the MM02 provides better results than the Xonar DX, especially for music listening.
  2. Yes you can easily switch between the two assuming you have windows 7. I do it all the time. Right click the volume bottom on the system tray and go to playback devices. You can then switch between any audio device you have. Windows 7 also lets you have seperate audio devices for different programs. This only applies if your monitors are hooked up to your xonar dx and your headphones are hooked up to your MM02.
   
  If you are planning to hook up both your headphones and monitors to the MM02 you probably want to get a 1/4inch to RCA converter and hook up the monitors to the RCA on the front panel of the MM02...These jacks bypass the internal amp. Considering your monitors have built in power amps, this is the best choice.
   
  The answer to your second question is the same here, It is very easy to switch between the two. MM02 drivers will install an app that sits in your system tray. Open it an there are two buttons for LINE and HEADPHONE. Line = monitors, Headphone = obvious.


----------



## Melorin

I've been using this pretty good DAC for months and I am quite satisfied with it. But I am wondering if I could do any improvement. Replace the opamp, make an external power supply or anything. And I have a little fear about the harsh 'click' during windows login. It may cause some damage to my speakers. Can I do anything for it?


----------



## svyr

melorin said:


> I've been using this pretty good DAC for months and I am quite satisfied with it. But I am wondering if I could do any improvement. Replace the opamp, make an external power supply or anything. And I have a little fear about the harsh 'click' during windows login. It may cause some damage to my speakers. Can I do anything for it?




as in the relay that switches hp/line to the saved position? or a pop in the speakers?

>Replace the opamp, make an external power supply or anything

you could try, but it's all surface mount and multilayer board... probably not an easy job/can damage things by overheating them, incl the new opamp. also, the new one might not play nice with the circuit. 

For the HP amp, it'd just change the sound sig max, if you want more power, get an ext amp.


----------



## Melorin

Yes, the relay's swiching sound when the Windows is starting. It makes a quite big pop sound.
  
  Quote: 





svyr said:


> as in the relay that switches hp/line to the saved position? or a pop in the speakers?


----------



## fatsaokr

macrog said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes USB 24bit 192khz it is exceptionalYes USB 24bit 192khz it is exceptional
> ...






It is exactly what I need, Nice writing, Thanks for your sharing!


----------



## subatomic09

I'm trying to get to best sound from my office computer, where space is limited. I have Sennheiser HD595 headphones, and Audioengine A2 computer speakers, which are great for their size. I just won a bid for the Musiland Monitor 02 DAC on ebay, and I have a few questions as I work my way through this thread.
   
  Will I be getting the benefit of 24bit, 96-192 kHz FLAC with the above equipment, or do I need something more/different? Will I get full resolution from the headphone jacks? For now, space is at a premium around my desk, so I'm trying to work with as few components as possible. This may seem like a stupid question, but I'm relatively new to this: am I losing any quality playing 24/192 FLAC through RCA cables compared to coax out? I have a little money to play with, but not much more than $500 toward upgrading my setup.
   
  For now I need RCA cables to connect the MM02 to my Audioengines. How about the 3ft premium cable from monoprice? Would more expensive cables improve the analog sound?
   
  I saw something about a firmware key needed to upgrade. How do i get the firmware key for v1.0.9.0?
   
  Thanks for the help!


----------



## mdx1

My Musiland Monitor 02 US was purchased in December 2010.  It quit working after two weeks.  The unit is no longer recognized by the Windows.  I tried it on several different computers, Windows XP 32-bit, Vista 64-bit, Windows 7 32-bit and Windows 7 64-bit and different versions of the drivers without any success.

 I tried to contact coolfungadget to get it replaced (1st choice) or refunded but so far it has been unsuccessful.  It was purchased from Tam's Audio online store, not the eBay store.  I saw coolfungadget ID was banned from this site.  Is he still around?

 I really liked the unit while it worked but was very disappointed with the short lifespan.

 Has anyone had the same problem or with a dead unit?  Did you get it from coolfungadget?  Were you able to get it replaced?
   
  Thanks,

 Nelson


----------



## subatomic09

Should I set up my XP SP3 laptop for ASIO or kernel streaming? I use Winamp, if that influences things.


----------



## jtam

I am. Please send it back for a refund.
  
  Quote: 





mdx1 said:


> My Musiland Monitor 02 US was purchased in December 2010.  It quit working after two weeks.  The unit is no longer recognized by the Windows.  I tried it on several different computers, Windows XP 32-bit, Vista 64-bit, Windows 7 32-bit and Windows 7 64-bit and different versions of the drivers without any success.
> 
> I tried to contact coolfungadget to get it replaced (1st choice) or refunded but so far it has been unsuccessful.  It was purchased from Tam's Audio online store, not the eBay store.  I saw coolfungadget ID was banned from this site.  Is he still around?
> 
> ...


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote: 





jtam said:


> I am. Please send it back for a refund.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 Great service. Are you still selling these DACs? If so please PM me the price


----------



## andrew225

After reading all the posts here, I am very happy that I have made the right decision as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I've been using MM02 for 6 months and I am very satisfied with it.  It only costs me around USD 100 and the sound quality is wonderful.  I have bought a pretty nice USB cable to connect it with my PC, and try to minimize the use of USB for other devices like keyboard and mouse (all are using PS2 ports), it may reduce the audio latency through USB connection.


----------



## mdx1

Quote: 





thumpersd said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I believe so.  In my post quoted above, the Tam's Audio link takes to his site.  I got mine from his site for 115.  The shipping was free and it arrived in 5 days all the way from Shanghai.  As long as it works, it was a fantastic deal.  Sending the defective unit back was not free.  The express mail could cost as much as the unit itself.
   
  At this point, I am debating whether to order another one but that has to wait until the refund arrives.  Good luck!


----------



## mdx1

When the MM02 US was still working, per instructions on coolfungadget.com, I sent two emails to request the activation code but did not get any responses at all. 
   
  If I am going to own this unit again, I would like to bypass this stage.  So far none of my other DACs I own or tested requires activation.


----------



## ThumperSD

Ok Im about to pull the trigger on this DAC. Im going to be connecting it to my M50, BX5a, and Dayton SUB100. I have the BX5a connected to the sub's output and my current soundcard Xonar DX to the sub's input. So if I get this DAC will I just need another one of the below RCA cables?
   
  http://www.amazon.com/RiteAV-RCA-Stereo-Audio-Cable/dp/B000UZA7PI/ref=sr_1_7?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1295062797&sr=1-7
   
  And does this ebay listing look legit to you?
  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260437930872&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mdx1

Quote: 





thumpersd said:


> Ok Im about to pull the trigger on this DAC. Im going to be connecting it to my M50, BX5a, and Dayton SUB100. I have the BX5a connected to the sub's output and my current soundcard Xonar DX to the sub's input. So if I get this DAC will I just need another one of the below RCA cables?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/RiteAV-RCA-Stereo-Audio-Cable/dp/B000UZA7PI/ref=sr_1_7?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1295062797&sr=1-7
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yes.  The RCA interconnect is all you need to connect to an amplifier.  The eBay link is probably legit but I got mine from his store from $10 less and free shipping.


----------



## ThumperSD

I was unable to find one at a lower price than $124 shipped on ebay. It still seems like a good deal considering many people prefer this over a $200 Essence STX. It also beats every DAC that I know for the same price.


----------



## JavierS

Anyone tried the new drivers yet (http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/MlCyMon_1.0.13.0_build20110117.exe)?


----------



## andrew225

I have tried drivers 1.0.12.0 and 1.0.13.0, but I still prefer 1.0.9.0


----------



## JavierS

Thx Andrew,
   
  The Google translated driver version logs say:
   
  Version: [1.0.12.0]
   
1, support the new Monitor 01 MINI
2, to solve the USB port to add or remove devices cause the player to stop the problem for no reason
   
   
Version: [1.0.10.0]

1, MD11 and MD30 increase the MMDI control
2 and improve the DMA performance
   
  Theres nothing in Musiland's site about the 1.0.13, and the few posts that mention them in their forums don't make any sense when google translated. Funny that all post 0.9 drivers are actually smaller. 
   
  I'll be receiveing my new 02 next monday and just wondered which ones to install.


----------



## Guess?

If you got time try the latest ones, if not (like me) - go with the 1.0.9 which the most of us are using. I have the 1.0.13 waiting for good responces on my desktop, but it seems it won't get many, so =))


----------



## JavierS

I got my 02 today, 2 days before I spected (thanks Post Service!!). I have connected the 02 to a PCIe USB 3.0 addin card, not becasuse of any "extra speed" but because is the only thing connected and it doesn't have to share bandwith or bus time with any other device. I haven't found any "cracks" or "pops" even with samll Foobar (1.1.2 with Wasapi 2.1 & Asio 1.2.7)  and drivers buffers.
   
  I've been testing all possible combinations of drivers (1.0.9 & 1.0.13), cans (AKG's K501 & K601) and outputs (headphone & line output to my V1 X-Cans). So far the 1.0.13's work just as fine as the 1.0.9 (fully updated W7 x86 - i7 860 - Asus P55D Pro).
   
  It is a bit early to make a definitve statement but I think I prefer 02 line --> X-Can than the cans plugged directly to the 02's headphone socket. 
   
  This is going to be fun!!, first trying everything in my desktop then see what happens with the laptop.
   
  Btw, whats the "SRC control" in the Advance tab for? is it to change sampling rate on the digital outputs? 
  Also MU-BASS doesn't seem to do a thing, or it is so sublte I can't hear its effects.


----------



## ThumperSD

How long is it taking you guys in the US to get your DAC? I ordered last Sunday night and it's coming from China/Hong-Kong.


----------



## Hyomil

Quote: 





thumpersd said:


> How long is it taking you guys in the US to get your DAC? I ordered last Sunday night and it's coming from China/Hong-Kong.


 
   
  6 days


----------



## andrew225

I have tried "Fast" and "Precision" but I can't tell the difference at all, maybe I do not have a pair of sensitive ears


----------



## glt

It is about 17 Hz difference for 44100 Hz material. In my musiland, fast is 44121 Hz and precision is 44104 Hz


----------



## Guess?

> Btw, whats the "SRC control" in the Advance tab for? is it to change sampling rate on the digital outputs?
> Also MU-BASS doesn't seem to do a thing, or it is so sublte I can't hear its effects.


 

 SCR control changes automatically when you play files with different sampling rates, MU-Bass doesn't work with ASIO.


----------



## JavierS

Quote: 





guess? said:


> > Btw, whats the "SRC control" in the Advance tab for? is it to change sampling rate on the digital outputs?
> > Also MU-BASS doesn't seem to do a thing, or it is so sublte I can't hear its effects.
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Thx Guess.
   
  No wonder I didn't hear any difference with MUBASS on or off, I've been using foobar/ASIO all the time!
   
  HDCD works great.
   
  Is there a way to switch SRC off so everything is decoded "as is"? There seemed to be an "Auto" setting in SRC Control in older drivers but I haven't seen it in 1.0.9 or 1.0.13. Btw, the later work fine in the 3 PCs I've tried them on, 2 desktop 1 laptop.


----------



## Guess?

=) It's auto, don't worry.


----------



## ThumperSD

I just got my Monitor 02 DAC. Musiland's site seems to be down though and I need drivers.
   
  Anybody have 1.0.9 they can upload?
   
  Also how can I switch between my speakers (connected via RCA) and headphones?


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





thumpersd said:


> I just got my Monitor 02 DAC. Musiland's site seems to be down though and I need drivers.
> 
> Anybody have 1.0.9 they can upload?
> 
> Also how can I switch between my speakers (connected via RCA) and headphones?


 

 Here.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/443786/musiland-monitor-02-us/945#post_7071419


----------



## mdx1

Tam's Audio site maintains MM 02 US drivers and they can be found here.


----------



## Guess?

Quote: 





thumpersd said:


> Also how can I switch between my speakers (connected via RCA) and headphones?


 
  Install the driver, you'll see it then.


----------



## ThumperSD

Thanks! Im loving it so far. I do hate how the RCA jacks are in the front though. Im noticing a big difference compared to my Xonar DX especially when listening to vocals.
   
  I do feel like the low end for my M50 is lacking a bit compared to my Xonar DX though especially considering I can tweak more things with the control panel. The bass is not as hard hitting but more defined.


----------



## Guess?

When you connect something to the rca jacks you bypass the musiland's amp. If you want more power & detail, it's a good thing to connect the little guy to an external desktop amp, cause the build in one isn't great, but you probably already know that. Enjoy! You might as well add it to your list as owner http://www.head-fi.org/products/musiland-monitor-02-us 
  It's a shame - 1030 posts and only 6 guys clicked "I own it" =p.


----------



## JavierS

Quote:  





> 1030 posts and only 6 guys clicked "I own it" =p.


 

  
  Not anymore, now we are 7 owners.


----------



## ThumperSD

Make that 8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Sorry to not make things clear. My 2.1 system sounds GREAT with the DAC considering im using active studio monitors. The bass on my M50 headphones however is weak (stronger when I had my Xonar DX)... Im guessing an external headphone amp is needed for more bass?


----------



## JavierS

The headphone out bearly moves my 501s and indeed bass is a little weak, with the 601s I get a little volume more and bass but still too low. Thats why I'm using the line out with my X-Cans. But even without the HPA its SQ is waaaay better than the on board Via chip (VT1828S - 9.1.033 drivers).


----------



## ThumperSD

Yea Im going to have to find something to get some more bass out of my M50.
   
  Is it normal for the DAC to switch from line to HP (or vice-versa) and then back when changing tracks on foobar? Im having that problem sometimes when I play a new song from a different album. It doesnt always do this though.
   
  EDIT: Im figuring this happens when playing files of different sample rates


----------



## Guess?

Quote: 





thumpersd said:


> Yea Im going to have to find something to get some more bass out of my M50.


 

 The best way is an external amp.
   
  And you figured it out right - the different sample rates.


----------



## wullymc

hi there!
   
  newbie here.
   
  I know that way back people were stating that they were having problems with the drivers on a computer with an AMD processor running Windows 7 64-bit.
   
  Can you please tell me if that has been resolved.  I have read through the posts but couldn't find a cure.
   
   
  Thanks!


----------



## ttan98

Hi,
   
  I just received the Musiland 02 the manual  is in Chinese and I downloaded the English manual from Tam's website, the English is incomplete and only explain how to upgrade the different firmware.
   
  I then plug in the unit via the USB 2.0 port and my laptop Win 7Pro cannot recognise it, I did not insert CD that comes with it. Questions please:
   
   
  1. Do I insert the Driver CD, I assume it comes with 1.0.6?
  2. If the firmware is in 1.0.6 should I update to version 1.0.9?
   
   Any advice is welcome. Thanks


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





ttan98 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received the Musiland 02 the manual  is in Chinese and I downloaded the English manual from Tam's website, the English is incomplete and only explain how to upgrade the different firmware.
> 
> ...


 


  There's no need to upgrade the firmware. It's the most up to date. Just update the drivers to 1.0.9.


----------



## chafingbuttocks

I need some technical advice. I've had my Musiland 02 for a few weeks now and it's performed fine. I've had it plugged into a stepdance (amp) and I just got myself a pair of sennheiser HD600s and started listening to them. I was really enjoying them, but then I lost all sound! I fiddled with the equaliser and then re-zeroed it so I was wondering if it was something like that? I tested everything including my interconnect, but here's what I have found:
   
  The headphone output on the musiland is very quiet - much quieter than previous.
  When it outputs to my stepdance I hear a lot of hissing but not much else.
  Turning the sound up to maximum just gives a lot of static (using cheapie earphones cause I don't want to damage my headphones).
  When I turn up the volume on my stepdance, my LED light dims to nothing when connected to the musiland (separate power sources), but when I turn it up when connected to my MP3 player, it stays on??
   
  Any ideas? it's definitely something with the musiland, cause my amp works perfectly fine with other devices tested.
   
  Thanks in advance


----------



## chafingbuttocks

sorry, should mention the equaliser was in foobar 2000 so it could be something i've done there rather than the dac itself


----------



## ttan98

Hi,
   
  Thanks for your help, I manage to get the USB port to work with the supplied driver 1.0.7, for the time being I use this driver.
   
  I also manage to o/p music to the analog port using th eusb port, ni problem there.
   
  I have no sound from the headphone, how do I get the sound from this headphone jack?


----------



## chafingbuttocks

ttan98 - you have to open the musiland control panel and select "HP" instead of "LINE" for your ourput. then it will switch from line out to headphone amp.


----------



## ttan98

Quote: 





chafingbuttocks said:


> ttan98 - you have to open the musiland control panel and select "HP" instead of "LINE" for your ourput. then it will switch from line out to headphone amp.


 
  thanks


----------



## chafingbuttocks

No one can help me with my issue? I think perhaps the DAC blew itself up. It doesn't work on my other computer either. That's not a good sign. It only lasted 3 weeks! Is it normal for it to make an audbile click sound when you change from headphone to line out mode?


----------



## Guess?

Quote: 





chafingbuttocks said:


> Is it normal for it to make an audbile click sound when you change from headphone to line out mode?


 


  yes it is.


----------



## subatomic09

Got my Musiland Monitor 02 US today. Took 22 days to get here, which felt like forever, but it was worth it because this thing sounds amazing out of the box. Got it hooked up via coax to my Onkyo TX-SR707 out to Sierra-1 reference monitors, and I am getting chills listening to my hi-res music collection this way.
   
  Setup was simple, which is funny because i was very worried it would be a hassle after reading some posts here. (I'm running XP SP3.) I installed the 1.0.9.0 driver, restarted. Plugged in the MM02, which was immediately recognized. After a short series of pop ups and dialog boxes, it was done. I restarted again, and started playing some music through Winamp v5.601, using the Kernel Streaming v3.63 plug-in I found at http://www.stevemonks.com/ksplugin/.
   
  This thing is incredible. If it gets even better with burn-in, I'm going to be in auditory nirvana.


----------



## Guess?

Musiland Monitor 02 review at headfonia.com:
http://www.headfonia.com/musiland-02-24192-for-120/


----------



## Lostcase

Someone has the Musiland Montior 02 on CL for $120, is that a good deal?


----------



## ThumperSD

I got it brand new for that price so no. $100 sounds more reasonable.


----------



## Lostcase

Thanks.


----------



## mdx1

Quote: 





mdx1 said:


> My Musiland Monitor 02 US was purchased in December 2010.  It quit working after two weeks.  The unit is no longer recognized by the Windows.  I tried it on several different computers, Windows XP 32-bit, Vista 64-bit, Windows 7 32-bit and Windows 7 64-bit and different versions of the drivers without any success.
> 
> I tried to contact coolfungadget to get it replaced (1st choice) or refunded but so far it has been unsuccessful.  It was purchased from Tam's Audio online store, not the eBay store.  I saw coolfungadget ID was banned from this site.  Is he still around?
> 
> ...


 


   


  Quote: 





jtam said:


> I am. Please send it back for a refund.


 

  
  Thank you for offering the refund.  At this moment, a replacement unit has been sent since the original unit was not reparable. 
   
  I was expecting a refund but will receive a replacement unit instead.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Nelson


----------



## wullymc

Just to let everyone know.
   
  I received a unit about 1 month ago.
   
  I can confirm that the unit doesn't work on an AMD machine running Windows 7 64-bit.
   
  I used my older Intel P4 with Windows XP SP3 and it works ok. 
   
  Just a word of caution for AMD owners.


----------



## deltz

Hey there, I got my musiland today but cant seem to get my headphones to be working?
  I've installed the 1.0.13 drivers and Ive left the firmware as it is out of the box. I tried clicking HP on the software but still nothing?
   
  Also when I plug the USB in windows bring up the box, saying Musiland Firmware Driver....Device Unplugged?


----------



## ttan98

Deltz,
   
  I don't know about version 1.0.13 it should work with version 1.0.6 or version 1.0.9. I use mine with version 1.0.9. Try it.


----------



## deltz

Ok I've installed 1.0.9 but still no luck, I see the volume graphics change as I play the song but just not getting any audio? Ive also disabled all the other sound drivers, could it be I need firmware update?


----------



## ttan98

I got mine three month before you did, I don't have to change my firmware in fact someone told me I don't have to. The older one needs firmware update.
   
  Did you check your computer whether it has this device detected by your OS? Try it by clicking the speaker icon and look for the device there you should see it there.


----------



## deltz

This device is picked up by my PC, It says so in the Sound part of the control panel and in device manager. Im just trying to play a MP3 through WMP and no sound seems to be coming out. I've also just disabled the default sound card from the bios and no change.
   
  In the sound panel I right click the musiland and click test and still no sound comes out. Is there something I should change in the Musiland software, I cant tell the problem can be!


----------



## ttan98

Hi,
   
  You need to go say foobar(or any music player you using) you must select the device, musiland via 2 spkrs via the software Preference option, and choose Wasabi if you are using win 7 and Asio if you are using XP. I don;t use WMA.
   
  BTW Musiland selction of SR rate is automatic normally 44 or 48kbit/s and you either choose Headphone or Line from the software you don't have change anything else.


----------



## deltz

Hey thanks for that, I just installed wasabi and selected it from the preference menu but still no sound output? Could this be a faulty unit, everything is picked up ok just no sound?


----------



## deltz

Found the problem, it was a dodgy US to USA converter. Fully working now and sounding great! 
  Im using the 1.0.13 drivers, what are the best drivers for this?


----------



## JavierS

I haven't found any difference in SQ, stability or otherwise between 1.0.9 and 1.0.13 so I kept the latter.


----------



## ultramic

Quote: 





wullymc said:


> Just to let everyone know.
> 
> I received a unit about 1 month ago.
> 
> ...


 


 Working perfectly fine with my computer. AMD Win 7 32-bit.


----------



## Melorin

Here works well on AMD + Win7 64-bit.


----------



## ThumperSD

You guys think the integrated amp is enough to drive a Pro 900 with decent sound?


----------



## MARSHH

Anyone here know where I can get one for the cheapest price? I don't want to break the bank since I am looking to invest more on my speakers. I guess this also means that I am open to offers on one if anyone is looking to sell theirs as well.

   
   
_*EDIT:*_ Anyone here know how it fares with movies and games? The majority of the time I will use it for music, however there will be times I will play a game or watch as movie as well. And how does it sound with headphones compared to a decent internal soundcard such as the Xonar Essence ST?


----------



## Guess?

Quote: 





marshh said:


> And how does it sound with headphones compared to a decent internal soundcard such as the Xonar Essence ST?


 
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/449172/musiland-monitor-02us-dac-soundly-outperforms-asus-xonar-stx


----------



## ThumperSD

I noticed there are 24-bit duplicate sample rate options for my Musiland 02 device

   
  Is this happening for anybody else? Im using 1.0.9 driver


----------



## nullstring

Does this only use one clock.. just as the musilanmd monitor 01?


----------



## ?ractaL

Is anyone else still using v1.0.8.4? I just tried the newest 1.0.13 and couldn't get any sound at all. Then tried the seemingly popular 1.0.9.0. It works, but I can't get any ASIO output after I play something through WDM. So, I think I'm going back to 1.0.8.4. If it ain't broke, don't fix it I suppose.


----------



## lordsegan

Can anyone link me to the latest set of drivers?
   
  Also, can anyone tell me which of the two ports is supposed to be used for harder-to-drive headsets?


----------



## sizzlincok

Quote:


?ractal said:


> Is anyone else still using v1.0.8.4? I just tried the newest 1.0.13 and couldn't get any sound at all. Then tried the seemingly popular 1.0.9.0. It works, but I can't get any ASIO output after I play something through WDM. So, I think I'm going back to 1.0.8.4. If it ain't broke, don't fix it I suppose.






 I'm having the same problem as you.
  I just got the unit today, and I went straight for the newest driver 1.0.13. Analog sound works, but digital out doesn't.
  If I set the default sound device to the Musiland SPDIF interface in Win7, there's no ASIO output at all no matter how it's set up, and WDM doesn't work either.
  If it's set as analog output in Win7, analog works, but digital doesn't.
   
  I'm going to try older drivers...
  I wonder if anyone else has the same problem?
   
   
  Quote:


lordsegan said:


> Can anyone link me to the latest set of drivers?
> 
> Also, can anyone tell me which of the two ports is supposed to be used for harder-to-drive headsets?


 
   
  Did you even do your homework about this? Many people have said which headphone port does what already.
  I found out by reading even before I got the unit today.
   
  People also stated where to get the drivers...
  It's fully linked on the ebay page too.
   
*http://coolfungadget.com/musiland/*


----------



## sizzlincok

Can't seem to figure this thing out. I'm outputting 24/96 to my Maverick Audio D1 DAC, and it doesn't work. However it'll work if I output 24/44-48-88.1..............
   
  The Maverick Audio D1 supports 24/96... but clearly it's not working over coax/optical.
   
  Coax from my Audigy2 ZS soundcard works, and it's set to output 24/96.
   
  In Foobar, it's the same thing. Using WASAPI/ASIO to my soundcard, playing 24/96 music works to my MavAudio D1
  Doing the same in foobar,  WASAPI/ASIO to the MM02, digital output to my D1, it does not work for 24/96 music. 
  It WILL work if the sample rate is 44.1-88.1 though...
   
  Playing 24/96 music,  WASAPI/ASIO to my MM02, digital output to my Logitech Z680 via coax, it works fine. The Z680 decodes it fine, and I hear audio...
   
  I'm just wondering WHY it doesn't work for my D1. It's SUPPOSED to work, as 24/96 bit perfect from my sound card works... 
  There's NO reason for why MM02 coax to my  D1 wouldn't work...
  So I'm stuck using the RCA outputs to my D1.
   
  Any one have any idea?
  I'm using the latest 1.0.13 drivers. Switching back to older drivers does nothing.


----------



## chrisw125

Just received my DAC from another member on here. Really happy so far.
   
  Just wondering do any of you have the 1.0.13.0 drivers they could upload as the coolfungadgets/musiland site is down atm.
   
  Thanks


----------



## JavierS

Try Musiland's own site:
   
http://musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/
   
  There you have all published drivers. Current ones and if you clic "history" you'll se the rest since the very 1st one.


----------



## glt

I have written something here that might help some people: http://hifiduino.wordpress.com/musiland-usb/


----------



## chrisw125

Quote: 





javiers said:


> Try Musiland's own site:
> 
> http://musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/
> 
> There you have all published drivers. Current ones and if you clic "history" you'll se the rest since the very 1st one.


 


  Thanks dude


----------



## sizzlincok

No one has any idea on why the Maverick Audio D1 cannot lock onto the 24/96 signal from the Musiland 02 via SPDIF?
   
  Apparently it's the jitter?
   
  My AUNE and Logitech Z680 accepts 24/96 pefectly fine, but the D1 has trouble with it.
  Odd.


----------



## glt

Does it matter whether you use "fast" or "precision" in the Musiland control panel


----------



## ?ractaL

Quote: 





glt said:


> Does it matter whether you use "fast" or "precision" in the Musiland control panel


 

  
  Yes always use precision for best sound quality.

 From the link posted above by glt:
   
  "SR Control Mode selects the precision of the sample rate clock generator [link]. Precision generates a clock rate closer to ideal (e.g., closer to 41,000 Hz). Fast generates a clock frequency that is not as close as ideal but still within the SPDIF specification. Fast allows faster manual switching of the sample rate."


----------



## latent

*Edit:* Problem solved.


----------



## aspenx

I have to report that the analog section of my unit has died... although the control panel thing says otherwise.
   
  Anyone has had similar experienced and managed to fix it somehow? I think my warranty's over...


----------



## eaglerock

[size=medium]I was looking to buy Musiland 02 Monitor US instead of Asus xonar essence, with DT8800 2003. The question is, Can i use dolby for gaming with this setup?​[/size]


----------



## rkay5

Hi,
   I have both a Monitor 02 US and a Monitor 01 USD and using driver 1.0.13.0 on 2 computers Dell xps 170m OS XP media 32bit and a Dell Inspiron 1545 OS windows 7 home 64bit and they work prefectly on both,I us the Monitor 02 usb to spdif to Zero 24/192 DAC it all sounds very good.


----------



## firebie

There is a new drivers MlCyMon_1.0.14.0_build20110701.exe at the official site, but they don't work for me. Do I need a firmware update?
  MlCyMon_1.0.13.0_build20110117.exe works fine.
   
  Looks like 'Precise' mode doesn't work in 1.0.14, while in 1.0.13 everything was ok.


----------



## JulioCat2

Same Problem in windows 7 64 bits
   
   
  Quote:


firebie said:


> Looks like 'Precise' mode doesn't work in 1.0.14, while in 1.0.13 was everything ok.


----------



## JavierS

1.0.14 are for the Monitor 03 and don't work with the 02 though at Musiland's support forum they say next version (1.0.15) will work with all thre, 01, 02 & 03.


----------



## ultramic

Monitor 03 ? I didnt even know there was such a thing.
   
  Got a link to the product page ?


----------



## Ektalog

Quote: 





aspenx said:


> I have to report that the analog section of my unit has died... although the control panel thing says otherwise.
> 
> Anyone has had similar experienced and managed to fix it somehow? I think my warranty's over...


 


  I have worries at this end. Using driver 09 in Win7 Pro/32. I suspect that the internal mechanical switching (I use analog outs only) is going south, FAST.
  Symptoms:
  1. Tendency to swap channels on its own - randomly (solved by either disconnecting and reconnecting, or by manually switching from 192 to 44.1 and back - sometimes one doesn't work and the other does.)
  2. Noises that resemble old tubes spurious noise. Music becomes affected. This is new and appears random for now. No cause/fix found for sure. I disconnected the USB and put it back a minute later. That took care of it (today). Happened twice today.
  3. Less clear if it is the M 02 but, increasingly, more player lock-ups. I use Foobar2K [for casual] and cPlay [for serious listening]; WASAPI/ASIO respectively. These problems do not happen with the Emu 0404 USB but then again, the 0404 does not sound as good.
   
  I may have to move up in driver version to find out how much is hardware and how much is software. I've had this M 02 for just about 15 months. This not good. I am used to solid state stuff lasting a lot longer than this.
   
  When it works fine, it sounds great...which, for now, is still most of the time.


----------



## JavierS

Sure, here:
   
  Official Musiland site
  (its in Chinese so you'll need google translation)
http://www.musiland.com.cn/index.php/Product/show/id/192
   
  Review:
  (its in Chinese so you'll need google translation)
http://www.soomal.com/doc/10100002186.htm
   
  Svyr's post about the 03 US in the dedicated source components section:
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/560409/musiland-us-03-03us-us03-you-know-what-i-mean
   
  Quote: 





ultramic said:


> Monitor 03 ? I didnt even know there was such a thing.
> 
> Got a link to the product page ?


----------



## aspenx

I've had it for ~15months too.
   
   
  I use the unit only as a transport now, but if it'd be nice if I could get the RCA output to work.......
   
   
  Quote: 





ektalog said:


> I have worries at this end. Using driver 09 in Win7 Pro/32. I suspect that the internal mechanical switching (I use analog outs only) is going south, FAST.
> Symptoms:
> 1. Tendency to swap channels on its own - randomly (solved by either disconnecting and reconnecting, or by manually switching from 192 to 44.1 and back - sometimes one doesn't work and the other does.)
> 2. Noises that resemble old tubes spurious noise. Music becomes affected. This is new and appears random for now. No cause/fix found for sure. I disconnected the USB and put it back a minute later. That took care of it (today). Happened twice today.
> ...


----------



## JavierS

Musiland published yesterday new Beta Drivers V2.0

 Changes, fixes and introduces up to 352/384KHz sampling rates for the US 03 ( not available in 01 nor 02 US).

 Google (crappy) tanslated info:

 New dashboard:











   

 July 27, 2011 Wednesday, Beijing. Music of the state released the latest Monitor Series driver . Thanks MUSILAND Audio Labs latest research, this version of the driver officially supports 32Bit 384kHz, next-generation high-definition audio format. This driver used in the music of the state's new Monitor 03 US, and will support to up to 32Bit 384kHz analog and ( Line and Headphone ) digital output (MULINK). Monitor 03 US become the world's first support for 32Bit 384kHz for audio equipment. Monitor 03 US new drive used on the screenshots: the new drive, the sampling rate is set by the drop-down box, an increase of 352.8kHz and 384kHz sampling rate of two. When the sampling rate is set for this two tranches, the audio device in Windows system properties which will see the instructions corresponding to the sampling rate, and can be tested. This is also verified from the side, bit depth of 32Bit and 352.8kHz and 384kHz sampling rate support for the authenticity of the two. This version of the driver release number: 2.0.0.0_build20110727, in addition to the increase in sample rate support, the former MU-BASS will be upgraded to MU-DSP, the DSP allows the user to set the center frequency can be manually input from 20Hz- any of five frequencies 20kHz processing, the accuracy is improved at the same time, greatly enhance the scope of application. In addition to the new version of the Monitor 03 US-driven and the upcoming release of Monitor 03 PS supports two 352.8kHz and 384kHz sampling rate, other Monitor series of old products, including: Monitor 01 mini , 01 U.S. Monitor, Monitor 01 USD, 02 U.S. Monitor, Monitor 01 PS only supports up to 192kHz, this is because their DAC chip and S / PDIF output can not be greater than 192kHz audio format support. The MU-DSP function , then the whole family can use. Download the new driver: http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/dri....ild20110727.exe recommended users update the Monitor series.


 This drive to add some personal note: 
 1, all the external USB sound card called the Monitor can use this driver, 01 US, 01 USD, 01 MINI, 02 US, 03 US can not 03 US-specific. 
 2, version 2.0.0.0, the most to the left of 1, indicating a very big change, and it is past, the program algorithm, code and structure is very different. 
 3, because of great change, so the first driver in beta, beta folder on the server, we actively encourage the trial, and then speak warmly welcome all comments, suggestions, opinions, comments, etc., of course, the objective of civilization criticism, but do not wish to appear extreme, irrational, uncivilized words. Music of the state will correct the errors we found, to consider and adopt appropriate recommendations based on the actual. 
 4, objectively speaking, this drive is to enhance the sound quality, because the new algorithm reduces the jitter to optimize the timing, so that the sound signal is more accurate, less distortion, closer to the ideal shape. But this does not mean better for some people to listen, because listening to people's subjective sense of ideas, habits, preferences have a great relationship, some people do not tend to like very realistic sound. 
 5,32 bit 384kHz only 03 US support, although the DAC chip parameters did not say support, but the overclocking success, unfortunately, limited physical 01,02 DAC chip, overclocking failure, can not support. 03 US only MULINK digital output port 32 384, optical fiber, including 01, 02 coaxial, optical fiber can not do anything, because the audio on the body with a coaxial optical fiber is limited, 32,384 more than the capacity. 
 6, in order to ensure quality, the new drive system volume (speaker icon in the bottom right corner) and the sound card hardware separate from the main volume, independent regulation, no linkage. ASIO only by the hardware master volume control, the system volume is invalid; use Waveout, DS, KS, WASAPI when both can independently control the volume, the lower right corner there are system-driven interface, volume control, which you can adjust the volume preferences. 
 Above, if wrong, please Musiland customer criticism and thank you!


----------



## Architeuthis

In case it's of any concern, VirusTotal.com's scan results on the Beta Drivers v2.0..
   
  AVG    10.0.0.1190    2011.07.28  
Suspicion: unknown virus

 Commtouch    5.3.2.6    2011.07.28    
W32/Damaged_File.gen!Eldorado

 Comodo    9544    2011.07.28    
Heur.Corrupt.PE

 F-Prot    4.6.2.117    2011.07.28    
W32/Damaged_File.gen!Eldorado

 McAfee    5.400.0.1158    2011.07.28    
Corrupt-AG!C38291219009

 McAfee-GW-Edition    2010.1D    2011.07.28    
Heuristic.BehavesLike.Win32.ModifiedUPX.C

 TheHacker    6.7.0.1.264    2011.07.28  
W32/Behav-Heuristic-CorruptFile-EP


----------



## JavierS

I've never heard of Musiland trying to spread viruses before, and the URL I posted is their own site.
   
  I got this (see URL at the bottom):
   
http://www.virustotal.com/url-scan/report.html?id=6008b34faf951446988f60ea9b7a7f35-1311914888
   
   

 URL analysis tool Result Avira Clean site BitDefender Clean site G-Data Clean site Malc0de Database Clean site MalwareDomainList Clean site Opera Clean site ParetoLogic Clean site Phishtank Clean site TrendMicro Clean site Websense ThreatSeeker Clean site Wepawet Unrated site
 
  Additional information
Show all​  Normalized URL: http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/beta/MlCyMon_2.0.0.0_buil
 d20110727.exe URL MD5: 6008b34faf951446988f60ea9b7a7f35
   
  Anyway, I installed it yesterday though it was late and didn't have much time to play with. Seems more solid and somewaht less prone to errors or freezing than 1.13. I think having all info in one window is much better than the tabbed previous interface.


----------



## mechanix

I am looking to upgrade from my onboard audio. I'm using Sennheiser HD 555 and Grado sr60 right now. Would Musiland 02 make a noticeable improvement in terms of sound quality, or should I get better headphones first?


----------



## Guess?

Quote: 





mechanix said:


> I am looking to upgrade from my onboard audio. I'm using Sennheiser HD 555 and Grado sr60 right now. Would Musiland 02 make a noticeable improvement in terms of sound quality, or should I get better headphones first?


 


  You'll definitely notice an improvement with Monitor 02.


----------



## mechanix

Thanks, I hope so. I'm getting it today.


----------



## spookygonk

Quote: 





aspenx said:


> I have to report that the analog section of my unit has died... although the control panel thing says otherwise.
> 
> Anyone has had similar experienced and managed to fix it somehow? I think my warranty's over...


 
  Mine seems to have the same problem. It worked fine this morning, then the sound got very distorted and now the analog out gives nothing. Optical & Co-ax out to a DAC still working, but headphone outputs do nothing good (the right socket nearly blew my ears out with a fast ramping tone!).
  Had installed the latest Musiland PC software (beta V2.0), but am going to go back to something like 1.0.12 and see what goes from there.


----------



## spookygonk

Anyone?


----------



## diegoeffio

I really can't decide between the MM02 and the also well regarded budget amp/dac Audinst HUD-MX1..
   
  MM02 pros:
  handles _24/192_ USB in _Asynchronous_ mode
  coaxial out (might need it some day..)
  high and low impedance headphone jacks easily accessible
  60 dollars cheaper!
  cons:
  can only be powered externally (not that big of a problem)
  seems to be quite unstable, since a major part of this tread regards driver issues and troubleshooting, this is what really is keeping me in doubt here
   
  Audinst pros:
  overall better parts, like the Wolfson WM8740 DAC
  rollable opamps
  can be powered via USB or externally
  slightly better sound quality? (based on other people reviews,and I don't know if it is really that big of a difference)
   
  cons:
  supports "only" 24/96 playback
  gain switching of the headphone amp is done internally (jumpers), a little bit more effort to change between my IEMs and full-size headphones
  60 dollars more expansive! (but, if the SQ is worth it, I wouldn't mind paying the difference)
   
  HP amp section is important, since an upgrade to a dedicated one is not something I can afford right now. will be using etymotic HF5 and sennheiser HD595
  if anyone could help I would be very grateful!


----------



## selphy

Choose MM 02 US, it's great DAC in that price.
  I compared Audinst with Audiotrak Maya U5 and it's the same class of sound.
  
  Quote: 





diegoeffio said:


> I really can't decide between the MM02 and the also well regarded budget amp/dac Audinst HUD-MX1..
> 
> MM02 pros:
> handles _24/192_ USB in _Asynchronous_ mode
> ...


 

  
  I had MM 02 US, I really liked that, but now I'm looking for something better.
  What can you say about that http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-DAC-Headphone-Amplifier-PCM2706-DIR9001-PCM1793-S-/110686814697?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c572c1e9#ht_3369wt_982


----------



## kevinsun80

How does the musiland compare with this:

http://www.amazon.com/Creative-Sound-Blaster-System-SB1240/dp/B004275EO4

and the HIFIDIY Aune Mini MK2?

If anyone can share their thoughts, it would be very helpful, thanks!


----------



## Architeuthis

edit: sorry, figured out solution to issue


----------



## JavierS

New (Oct. 7th) non beta drivers for the Monitor series
   
   
http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/MlCyMon_2.0.0.0_build20111007.exe
   
   
  EDIT:
  This one gives the same "license invalid" error as the Aug. 12th version.


----------



## JavierS

New drivers again, V. 2.0.1. This address the License invalid problem and restores HDCD (.ini file hack required).
  Installed and tested in my PC and all is fine, sound is fantastic.


----------



## firebie

I have problems with latest version - MlCyMon_2.0.1.0_build20111009.exe. When I try to change volume level, I hear a lot of 'clicks', and level control is not smooth. Previous beta version 2.0.0 works fine.


----------



## JavierS

I havd DL'ed and installed 1009 with no problems whatsoever.Clicks and pops point to either CPU or USB probs? I have no such issues but I'd check buffers (player and drivers) and CPU usage.


----------



## Architeuthis

I have 2.0.1.0 working nicely on a Vista laptop.


----------



## tukangkebun

I have one question. Just bought used Musiland 02 from a forumer here. At first, it was fine, works like a charm. But recently, sometimes there are interrupting sound just like electrostatic interference sound thingy. Why it's happen? Sign of dying?


----------



## firebie

New drivers version - MlCyMon_2.0.1.0_build20111013.exe


----------



## JavierS

Already installed them, new UI looks:


----------



## dogears

Link please? Thanks!
  
  Quote: 





firebie said:


> New drivers version - MlCyMon_2.0.1.0_build20111013.exe


----------



## JavierS

http://musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/MlCyMon_2.0.1.0_build20111013.exe


----------



## dogears

^Thanks much bro!


----------



## dogears

It won't install properly : not digitally signed?


----------



## rafalkac

Did anybody try new Musiland Monitor 03?


----------



## glt

Yes: http://hifiduino.wordpress.com/2011/08/01/musiland-monitor-03-us/


----------



## JavierS

Did you follow the recommended unistall/install process?
   
   
  Quote: 





dogears said:


> It won't install properly : not digitally signed?


 


*EDIT:*
   
  New drivers again:
   
http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/MlCyMon_2.1.0.0_build20111019.exe


----------



## fab_flix

Do I need a firmware upgrade in order to use this last driver?


----------



## JavierS

Can't answer yet I haven't been able to DL it due to Musiland's extremelly slow speeds topday and I've tried from 3 different connections. I can get anything faster than 4Kbps.


----------



## fab_flix

Haha. Had the same speeds. But I waited like an hour and a half for it to download. Here is a link for you.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VXA19KOQ
  Looking forward to your answer. I presume you didn't upgrade the firmware.


----------



## dogears

Jeez, thanks. Will try it today...


----------



## dogears

Installed!
   
  For those with old driver installed, pls make sure to uninstall first before proceeding with the installation of new driver to avoid hiccups


----------



## fab_flix

*dogears*, you have stock firmware?


----------



## dogears

Oops, no more. I was using MlCyMon_1.0.13.0_build20110117.exe before the latest ones.


----------



## JavierS

I've never updated the firmware, still have the stock one. Driver installation went fine and everything works OK.


----------



## dogears

Hold on, the FW and driver is different?


----------



## fab_flix

Thanks for the answers. I will receive my US02 tomorrow and I'm very anxious about it. Will use it via USB on a Yamaha A-S500 amp and Elac FS58.2 speakers.
  @*dogears*: I read somewhere on this forum that newer drivers need a firmware upgrade in order to work correctly.


----------



## dogears

I haven't updated my FW yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Link pls?


----------



## fab_flix

Look here. But the link isn't working for me...


----------



## JavierS

Unless your unit was purchased  before September-October 2010 there is no need to update the firmware to use the latest drivers.


----------



## dogears

Got mine on June2010. How to check the FW version?


----------



## JavierS

Drivers V2.x.x don't show it, if those are the ones you are using now you'll have to uninstall them and go back to 1.0.x. When you open the old drivers control panel, firmware revisión is shown on the last tab. But I' try to install the latest 1019 drivers before playing with firmware, that'll be the last thing to do unless you can't get V2.1.0 to work.


----------



## dogears

Ok, anyway its working fine for me with the latest driver.


----------



## fab_flix

Ok, so I received my Musiland 02 and I'm not very satisfied with it. I was expecting it to sound much better than my modded X-Fi (all op-amps and caps changed).


----------



## dogears

So they're fooling customers?!
  Can you post pics of the mod? TIA!


----------



## Teck1212

Hey guys, I'm having trouble using the new drivers. I get "license invalid" errors like many others, which makes sense since my musiland was bought a long time ago. However, I tried following the steps that I found online to update the firmware but none of them worked. In particular, the program to generate the license file says device not found, even though it is connected and working on my computer. I've also contacted musiland regarding this issue but they don't seem t be responding to my emails. So I was wondering if anyone here was in the same situation i'm in and can give me a few pointers. Thanks a lot


----------



## JavierS

@Teck1212:
   
  They can take quite long to answer so be a little patient. I sent them an email abou 10 days ago and still no answer.
   
   
   
  @Fab_flix:
   
  Why not the LME49990? it has still better specs.
   
  This (crappy) pics are from my own 02, all Nichicon inside:


----------



## fab_flix

The LME49990 is mono and I will need 2 pieces and an adapter in order to put it in the Musiland. And I can't find an adapter anywhere in Romania (crappy country). So I'll just stick with the LME49860 for the moment.
  Here is the inside of my Musiland. Crappy capacitors...
  @*JavierS*: Can you tell me the uF and voltage of the 3 Nichicon Fine Gold capacitors (golden ones). I would appreciate it...
  @*dogears*: Will mod it in the following weeks. I have to order capacitors from Canada.


----------



## dogears

I'm hoping the sound will be less 'digital' after the mod? Worthwhile without replacing the opa out?


----------



## fab_flix

I hope the sound will be better. Don't know what better means, just... better. *Dogears*, did you look inside your Musiland to see what capacitors you have? Can you tell me the values of those 3 capacitors?
  I think I'll mod the thing earlier. Found some Panasonic FM and FC (I read that they are better than Nichicons because they have lower ESR). Will order them on Monday.


----------



## JavierS

@Fab_flix
   
  I won't be able to open the 02 until Monday, I left the Allen wrench at the office but the value should be the same as your caps.
   
  For the opamp, if you wanted to use the LME49990 you could order a Browndog adapter, they are dirt cheap.
  The only advantage of the 48960 over the 49720 is the 22V capablity but inside the 02 there is only 15V so really no point.


----------



## matt_u9

I replaced opa275 on ad8066. I had planned to replace the capacitors on the Elna Silmic, but so is good. Make a serious tweak no sense, i find it easier to buy a new device.


----------



## fab_flix

@*JavierS*: I'm asking about those capacitor values because I have two 4.7 uF / 100v caps. If u stay that only 15v pass through the Musiland, is it ok to change those caps with 50v ones?
  @*matt_u9*: Did you feel any difference after replacing the op-amp?


----------



## matt_u9

I was not able to compare before and after, op-amp changed long ago. I'll be honest - the effect was not WOW. It was analog, relaxing sound.

 Strengths: bass, neutral tonal balance, musicality, price.
 Weaknesses: sound lacks scale, a small scene depth, attack sound smoothed out, there are no drivers Linux (do not wait, probably).

 I listened Musiland in different systems, this system
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa2N9Ej7WnM
 and this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzqFOIYSPKg
 He showed himself well.

 I compared musiland with Olive 4HD and Linn Akurate. Olive (PCM 1794) is almost the same in sound, but Linn is space!
   
  Yes, I would like to change it for anything.


----------



## JavierS

Quote: 





fab_flix said:


> @*JavierS*: I'm asking about those capacitor values because I have two 4.7 uF / 100v caps. If u stay that only 15v pass through the Musiland, is it ok to change those caps with 50v ones?


 


  50V would already be playing it very, very safe. 100V complete overkill.
  But watch the uF, is it 4,7 or 47?


----------



## fab_flix

There are two 4.7uF and one 47uF.


----------



## dogears

Will try to check them within next week. I use it in the office.


----------



## tonyo123

I have the Monitor 01 US and so far it seems like pretty outstanding value. The new drivers (including the HDCD capability) sound a bit more analog (almost tube-like) sounding and with higher and better defined bass (in fact think I may need to lower with preamp and  Foobar graphic equalizer bass. The recent control panel look and feel is pretty nice although I wish they had the black-white background as an option as well as having some smaller minimized mode. Will need to spend more time to reaffirm the sound but am wondering what others think. Also, what is the take on the asynch interface and whether it keeps low jitter?


----------



## fab_flix

Changed the crappy capacitors with Blackgates, Elna Silmic IIs and Panasonic FMs. The difference isn't enormous, but the highs are crispier and the mids gained a bit of warmth. I still have to change the op-amp.
  Forgot to mention the bass. It has more power than before and it's more percursive. Warmer mids and tighter bass suit me a lot!
  P.S.: My soldering skill isn't the best one you have seen.


----------



## JavierS

New version of the drivers available (yes, again):
   
http://musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/MlCyMon_2.1.0.0_build20111026.exe
   
  Haven't tried it yet but at least this time it downloaded farily quick.
   
  Cheers.


----------



## fab_flix

It has the exact same size as the previous one.


----------



## matt_u9

Different size, downloading is very slow. I installed it, it works fine.
   
  There is information about "old" 1019 driver from the musiland forum (google translate).
   
_"By the way my device is: Lenovo ThinkPad notebooks + Musiland Monitor01US Swans M50W2.1 speaker + external sound card, operating system WindowsXP-SP3 Chinese.
 Before comparing the use of more than two months of 0727, hear a sense of the following:

 1, high-frequency improved significantly, instrumental sound like a lot brighter, more penetrating voice.
 2, the frequency resolution enhancement, the details are highlighted.
 3, low succulent, not a kind of hypertrophy before, the feeling of delay, became sonorous, powerful force of a thunderbolt."_
   
   
_"New driver features is obvious, personally prefer 2.1 version of the style, feel the sound more clear."_


----------



## picaqiu

it deserve its price.


----------



## tonyo123

Agree on the new drivers. Had a real hard time downloading them all day and then late in the day the download just happened fast (not sure what the issue). The drivers provide improvement to the low frequencies, feel more weight and turned off the equalizer. The mids sound smoother and analogue-like. I am still hearing a bit of high level grit which I can;t put my ear on. Only shows in certain recordings but will keep trying to better get a feel for it. I do like the drivers, the control panel and its layout, and they are solid stable and play well in DS, ASIO, and KS (on a Win3.1 Dual Core PC) modes. I wish they would indicate what changes from build to build. Anyway, pretty happy and have been cleaning up all my playlists on Foobar and also setting up HDCD and other High Res Files in new lists.


----------



## PREDATOR

Hi guys!
  What would you choose between Musilan Monitor 03 US and HRT Music Streamer II?
  I can't decide which one to buy.
  If you know another competitive DAC in this budget, please feel free to announce me.
   
  Thank you!


----------



## JavierS

Quote: 





predator said:


> Hi guys!
> What would you choose between Musilan Monitor 03 US and HRT Music Streamer II?
> I can't decide which one to buy.
> If you know another competitive DAC in this budget, please feel free to announce me.
> ...


 


  First question would be, do you plan to listen to anything higher than 24/96? if the answer is yes the HRT would be ruled out.


----------



## PREDATOR

I don't think I will go higher than 24/96.


----------



## JavierS

I'd still go for the 03 as I'm very happy with the 02 but others will tell you different. The Musiland includes a decent headphone amp (full power requires a USB 3.0 port).


----------



## PREDATOR

I ordered Monitor 03, let's hope it deserves the money.
  Thank you Javier!


----------



## JavierS

I think you'll like it and if you don't most probably you'll be able to sell it at a very little loss. As you are going to be the first one here to have a 03 it'll be nice if you could write a lttle review.
  Cheers


----------



## matt_u9

review Musiland 03 US http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.laohaifang.com%2Fnode%2F64
  Don't buy it.


----------



## JavierS

Thx for the link Matt. There is also the Soomal.com review but I hate google translated reviews, in them you can more or less get the idea but they are a PIA to read


----------



## fab_flix

Ordered some LME49990 samples from National. Will order some BrownDog adapters too.


----------



## JavierS

I'll be eagerly waiting for your findings.
  
  Quote: 





fab_flix said:


> Ordered some LME49990 samples from National. Will order some BrownDog adapters too.


----------



## fab_flix

Will the BrownDog adapter fit inside the Musiland 02? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyways, I ordered it so it doesn't matter...


----------



## JavierS

Did you order one like this?:


----------



## fab_flix

Yep.


----------



## tonyo123

Try it with google chrome's built in translator as it works well.


----------



## Melorin

Hello All!
   
  I have been using MM02 for a year but I just realized that I cannot play with it 44,1kHz music only 48,96,192. If I try to play 44,1 ones, a click sound can be heard as if it is trying to change resolution, but nothing happens.
  What could I do. Has anyone experienced such a behavior?


----------



## Melorin

Needed a newer driver, problem solved.


----------



## fab_flix

Got today the Browndog adapter. In a few hours it will be mounted. Will return with some opinions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Edit: The biggest improvement is at the instruments (guitar, drums, piano, etc). The bass is more present and tighter and the voices are a bit forward than before.
  All in all I think it's a worthy upgrade (20$). Now I like my Musiland more than my old modded X-Fi.


----------



## JavierS

Fab, can you please post some pics?


----------



## Ektalog

Good going, Fab_flix! I know you have posted a few details earlier but it would be good to have the new pixes. I was also looking at the caps that you replaced and hopefully getting your input as to the results vs the op-amp change now. I am planning to upgrade.
   
  BTW, given my (old eyes) aversion to surface mount soldering (my receiver just barely survived a recent intervention), would this thing work?:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/DUAL-SOIC-LME49990-DIP8-ADAPTER-/190577861922?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5f536522


----------



## fab_flix

The difference in sound was much greater after I changed the opamps. But this is after changing the caps. The sound wouldn't have been that great with the stock caps.
   
  Pics:


----------



## Ektalog

Many thanks, Fab_flix!


----------



## JavierS

Thanks for the pics Fab_Flix, great job. Was it hard to unsolder/remove the stock opamp?


----------



## fab_flix

Went to a local GSM service and the guy unsoldered the stock opamp in a few seconds. If you have a hot air gun it's very simple.


----------



## JavierS

Unfortunately I don't have a hot air gun, that is why I was asking. Thx.


----------



## fab_flix

But you have a GSM service where you live, right?


----------



## Ektalog

Uhhh....too much turkey made me dumber than my usual, *what's GSM?* (do I have to climb the cell tower to get to them *:*^*))*
   
  Anyway, Javier, if you have a local Harbor Freight, heat guns are cheap: http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?keyword=heat+gun   EDIT: Ooops, just saw you that you are in Spain...qué se le va a hacer!
   
  BTW, Fab_Flix, where did you get so many BGs, or was it partly from the old hoard? I haven't looked hard enough yet but I may have to use more Elnas than you did.


----------



## fab_flix

You want to mod your Musiland?
  Elnas are very good caps. I had some Blackgates from my old X-Fi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






   
  Quote: 





ektalog said:


> Uhhh....too much turkey made me dumber than my usual, *what's GSM?* (do I have to climb the cell tower to get to them *:*^*))*


 
  Mobile phones service.


----------



## Ektalog

Tks! Whose are the 1200uF values, Panny, or Rubicon's (non -BG)?


----------



## fab_flix

Panasonic FM.


----------



## Melorin

The newest driver solved freqency change issue, but I got a new one 
   
  Since I installed it I have experienced a strange thing. Setting the output volume to 0dB it is normal (at least I bet) but as I lower the value to -1dB, the volume become louder and clipping. At -2, -3dB it is more louder but at -4dB the volume from the speaker is normal again. -5 -6 louder, -7 is OK again.
  Anyone got this failure?


----------



## CrazyBlue

Hey all,
   
  I've had the Musiland Monitor 02 for over a year and it has been great.  Recently, however, I tried investigating the new drivers (been using 1.0.9.0 since I bought the device) and the only one I could get to work was 1.0.8.4 version.  None of the newer drivers are seen by the PC.  I get a "successful install" message, but the device doesn't show up in the sound menu and the driver won't open.  All installs were done using the procedure listed in the Musiland forum.  I decided to go back to the newer driver (1.0.9.0) and it is the same with it now.  Successful install, no device in sounds, as though the computer isn't seeing it. 
   
  I did a system restore to before I started messing with the drivers, and it worked fine.  But if unplug the device from the USB port, when I plug it back in the computer doesn't see it and I have to do another restore.
   
  What did I mess up?  I'm no computer guru, but as far as I know nothing was changed over the old setup.
   
  Please help!


----------



## ?ractaL

I have had the same experiences with the newer drivers from Musiland. I was not even able to get 1.0.9.0 to work. The only drivers I have had success with are 1.0.8.4.

 I am attempting to install the latest ones on a fresh install of Windows 7. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## tonyo123

I have loaded and been using the new drivers and they work very well, including the HDCD decoder. Very stable and with good sound. Make sure you pick them off the musiland page not a local distributor's page:
   
http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/
   
  These guys cover the drivers well:
   
http://hifiduino.wordpress.com/category/usb-audio/
   
  Uninstall the old drivers. Reboot, clean up (delete) the old musiland directory, run CCleaner and do a registry integrity clean and then do an overall clean of the hard disk temporary files.  Then install the latest 2.1 build 26 version of the drivers:
   
http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/MlCyMon_2.1.0.0_build20111026.exe
   
  Here's also the Musiland forum link. It is my expeience that signing in and using this works best with the Google Chrome browser and its built in translkator. Otherwise, you get chinese and cannot log in and create messages. For just reading any of the web browsers translate okay:
   
http://bbs.musiland.com.cn/forumdisplay.php?fid=17


----------



## CrazyBlue

I got the 1.0.8.4 driver to work again.  I can now unplug the device and when I plug it back in the driver activates.  Sounds good, but frustrating.  The only difference I can detect from the 1.0.9.0 driver is the GUI graphics are cruder.  I'm not going to mess with it any more.  I used the 1.0.9.0 driver for over a year without a hitch, but now it won't install correctly. 
   
  Maybe it's an issue with the PC, which is 5 years old (only used for J. River and music storage).


----------



## tonyo123

I am confused. Why are you guys using old version 1 drivers? Version 2 is stable with good sound and has been available since late October.


----------



## ttan98

"I am confused. Why are you guys using old version 1 drivers? Version 2 is stable with good sound and has been available since late October."
   
Is there any difference between version 2.0 and V2.1? I have version 2.0 installed and it(Musiland 02) works with Media Jukebox(version 14) a free version of JRiver media center.​


----------



## CrazyBlue

I got the 2.1.0.0 version to load, thanks tonyo.  I neglected to dump temp files and run CCleaner after uninstalling the old drivers before, but I'm not sure that was the culprit.  At first 2.1 acted the same as the others.  I switched to a different USB port and voila, new drivers! 
   
  2.1 works beautifully with J. River 15 via ASIO, WASAPI, and kernel streaming. I tested all three.
   
  I think the main difference between 2.0 and 2.1 is the HDCD indicator, but I'm not sure.  I'm on a different PC right now.  I'll check in the morning and see if 2.1 has the HDCD indicator "lights."
   
  Here's a question:  I've been thinking of upgrading to a Wireworld USB cable, but I keep reading some posts on various forums where people claim that you don't need a fancy cable with asyncrhonous USB.  Wondering if that's true or not.  I get great sound with a Monoprice gold plated cable, but, well, you know how it is.  That little voice keeps asking if a better cable would improve upon it.
   
  Sometimes I hate that little voice...


----------



## CrazyBlue

Quote: 





tonyo123 said:


> I am confused. Why are you guys using old version 1 drivers? Version 2 is stable with good sound and has been available since late October.


 


  I just didn't get around to updating until this week.  I stayed with 1.0.9.0 for so long because it sounded great and was stable.


----------



## CrazyBlue

By the way, I use my 02 strictly as a USB transport to a dedicated DAC.  I think it's a great bargain and it has and will continue to serve me well. 
   
  In fact, I may buy another.  I'll be adding a second PC to my living room system to serve as the video end of things (Bluray, Netflix, DVD) and I want to take the audio out via USB, just like I'm doing with my music server PC.  But all I need is the digital end.  In comparing different USB-S/PDIF converters the only Musiland comparisons I can find concern other brands vs. the Monitor 01.  Has anybody A/B'd their 02 as a USB transport against devices in the <$200 range such as the Hiface and Audio gd Digital Interface?  I've read all the shootouts, but like I said, they're comparing the Monitor 01.  The 02 has better SQ even when used only as a transport.


----------



## JavierS

There is a new beta version of drivers out:
   
http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/beta/MlCyMon_2.2.0.0_build20111214.exe


----------



## tonyo123

Well, glad to see the V2 drivers are working. I always leap to the new drivers mainly for fixes and improvements.
   
  A beta? Excellent, I will have to get it.
   
  It took me a while to learn to use the HDCD functionality. Cannot pre-process in Foobar or any other program (no DSP no digital sound balancing or shaping, etc). Otherwise, use the Foobar HDCD decoder directly (which of course won't light the Musiland driver night). One other way is to use dbPowerAmp to convert using DSP to change to 24 bit-44kHz sampling. Then they can be played nativity.
   
  I do think these DACS sound pretty good. They are certainly getting me back to music and to high res and to loss-less re-sampling of my CDs. I agree they are a bargain. I find it amusing that the US and UK Audiophile magazines continue to ignore these, especially given their performance to price ratio. I assume it is on purpose since they are Chinese products and don;t have a dealer network, etc. I understand and accept it is what it is. However, it is a shame when one spends 2-3X on equivalent products.
   
  As for the USB cable I have a handful of different ones. At the risk of being attacked, I detect very little of no difference between their sound. Certainly no need to spend $100+, etc. However, I do think some are better at transmitting high bit rates with good shielding and little signal degradation. The best I have found and I use is the short: the NuForce Impulse Cable (~$29.95). It appears well shielded and has nice stiff braiding outer core.


----------



## tonyo123

CrazyBlue-
   
  Question: I have the 01 US DAC not the USD. I bought it under the perception that if you had ample power out of your PC's USB port the 0-1 and 02 are equivalent in sound. So, I would be incorrect according to you. So you have listening experience that confirms that or is that an assumption? I must admit that not having an 02, I have not compared them or even checked them component vs component specs, etc.  I do assume the 03 is different and it takes a step up to 352 KHz.


----------



## Teck1212

Hey guys, I'm kinda stuck in an unfortunate situation.
  I bought the Musiland in early 2009 which means that I cannot use drivers > 1.03 unless I upgrade the firmware/activate it first. However, I've been unable to do so because apparently the email address (activate@musiland.com.cn) to send your activation file to no longer exists, and there's no other method of activation as far as I know.
  I've emailed every musiland contact I could find but I haven't received a single response, even after 30 days.
  Did anyone else have a similar problem? I'm beginning to feel a little betrayed by Musiland for neglecting their early adopters...


----------



## CrazyBlue

Sorry, double post.


----------



## CrazyBlue

Quote: 





> CrazyBlue-
> 
> Question: I have the 01 US DAC not the USD. I bought it under the perception that if you had ample power out of your PC's USB port the 0-1 and 02 are equivalent in sound. So, I would be incorrect according to you. So you have listening experience that confirms that or is that an assumption? I must admit that not having an 02, I have not compared them or even checked them component vs component specs, etc.


 
   
   
  Well, that's the assumption, based upon user reviews here and elsewhere.  I don't have the 01 to compare.
   
  But they_ are _different.  The Monitor 01 apparently comes in two flavors, one with analog out:
   

   

   
   
  And one with digital out:
   

   

   
  Besides running off an AC outlet, the 02 has both, and an (apparently) more robust analog section and headphone amp:
   

   

   

   
  I could get by with the digital version of the 01, given my current setup, but I didn't have the dedicated DAC when I bought the 02, and used the analog out for a while.  Like I said, I am only assuming that the SQ of the 02 is better based upon user reviews, which I should probably know better than to take as gospel, given the variance of systems and applications into which review samples are inserted.  As we all know, synergy plays a role, as do subjective preference and room acoustics.


----------



## djdopson

Does anyone know if the Monitor 03 suffers from the same AMD compatibility issues as the 02?


----------



## GreenTea

Hey I'm thinking of picking one of these up but just looking through the previous posts in this thread it looks like it's a lot of trouble to get this thing working.
   
  Maybe it's a newer version that's come out but it looked like you had to change drivers and firmware and then wait for some sort of email based off of the first few pages of posts. Is it still like that or can I just go to a site and get the latest drivers and get it working right away?
   
  Also where is a reliable place to purchase this from? Is "coolfungadget" a good seller on Ebay? I'm just curious because that user is banned I don't want it to be for anything oustanding...


----------



## CrazyBlue

I got mine from this guy in September 2010:
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130372945857
   
  No problems at all.  Took about 10 days to arrive, IIRC.
   
  If ordering from Hong Kong makes you nervous, you can order one from Pacific Valve & Electric right here in the U.S.  But it'll cost you $64 more.
   
http://www.pacificvalve.us/MusilandMonitor02.html
   
  My unit was newer than that firmware deal and I didn't have to do anything but plug it in and load the driver.  I think that only applied to devices purchased much earlier.
   
  The best place to download drivers is the Musiland site, linked here many times.  A couple of days ago I downloaded the newest beta drivers from the link JavierS posted on the previous page of this thread,  There are a few members who post a link every time there's a new driver available.  Thanks guys!


----------



## CrazyBlue

Quote: 





javiers said:


> There is a new beta version of drivers out:
> 
> http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/beta/MlCyMon_2.2.0.0_build20111214.exe


----------



## Ektalog

Quote: 





djdopson said:


> Does anyone know if the Monitor 03 suffers from the same AMD compatibility issues as the 02?


 

 Huh! What are those issues? I run my 02 on AMD with 09 drivers. At this point the only annoyance I get is a tendency for the L/R channels to invert . It can happen after a reboot but it is easily taken care of by switching down to 44.1 and then right back to 192.
   
  At one point, months ago, I feared the 02 had broken but it turned out to be something else.


----------



## djdopson

For me it manifests as a randomly consistent crackle or popping noise only when attempting to play 96 or 192.
  This occurs on all driver editions past and present in both ASIO and WASAPI.
  Otherwise it sounds great. Also, it runs perfectly on my HP Intel laptop.


----------



## Ektalog

I don't get the crackle on WASAPI or ASIO in Foobar2K at all. However, using ASIO with cPlay, I had to increase the buffers. This may be related to the optimizations for cPlay that allow it to make better use of memory.


----------



## GreenTea

I got a quick question. On the back of the Musiland Monitor 02 US there's USB, power and 2 digital outs. 1 is coaxial and the other is toslink if I'm correct. Is the black square toslink connector just regular toslink or mini toslink? Is it some plastic thing you pull off to expose the plug or do you just stick it in that thing...?


----------



## Ektalog

The optical is just a regular one.


----------



## CrazyBlue

It's a plug.  Just pull it out and plug in a regular toslink cable.


----------



## JavierS

New beta official version released today yesterday:
   
http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/MlCyMon_2.2.0.0_build20111222.exe
   
*EDIT:*
   
  Changed URL because Beta has been promoted to official now.


----------



## Melorin

Where else can I find this driver? The offical website is unnaturally slow. Does anyone upload to another server?


----------



## mishmash

New driver available http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/MlCyMon_2.2.0.0_build20111228.exe
  from 28th December although I can't download, server is virtually unreachable for me, can someone upload here?


----------



## firebie

Latest drivers: http://www.mediafire.com/?ly2qkji4q61nb34


----------



## mishmash

Quote: 





firebie said:


> Latest drivers: http://www.mediafire.com/?ly2qkji4q61nb34


 

 Thank you, very kind.
  Now if somebody could translate a changelog i would be over the moon!


----------



## fab_flix

Does it worth to upgrade the Musiland 02 to a V-DAC II or rDac?


----------



## djdopson

Just an update: the latest drivers cleaned up a vast majority of the ticking and popping I was experiencing on high sample rate tracks (though not all of them). Another driver release as progressive as this one and I should soon be trouble free...
   
  On another note... I was reading how certain members could distinguish a difference in SQ between different USB ports. I decided to give it a try.. I currently have my DAC connected to a USB 3.0 port. I also wanted to cross check to make sure that this wasn't the source of my random noise issues. Long story short, I only had the time to compare my two USB 3.0 ports to only one of my USB 2.0 ports (I have something like twelve or so on my comp...) but the sound difference was astounding. In comparison the USB 2.0 sounded dynamically flat, dull and lifeless. It lacked bottom end control, top end extension and wasn't even near as resolving. I certainly wasn't prepared for that dramatic of a difference. In addition my girlfriend noticed and articulated the differences to me immediately. No listening time required for her..  My questions is, has any other member experienced this?


----------



## fab_flix

Just connected the 02 on a USB 3.0 port. The bottom end control is a tad better on certain tracks, but no dramatic / astounding difference, as you said.
   
  Quote: 





fab_flix said:


> Does it worth to upgrade the Musiland 02 to a V-DAC II or rDac?


 
   
  Did anyone compare the 02 with V-DAC II, rDac, DacMagic or anything else in that price range?


----------



## GreenTea

Hey so I just got my DAC and installed the latest drivers that a previous post had a link to.
   
  I got a couple of questions that are probably pretty noobie.
   
  1. How do I switch from WAVE to AISO and is it more desirable to have it in AISO? Does it have anything to do with the program? I'm using Foobar 2000.
  2. Is MU-DSP equalization?


----------



## mishmash

Quote: 





greentea said:


> Hey so I just got my DAC and installed the latest drivers that a previous post had a link to.
> 
> I got a couple of questions that are probably pretty noobie.
> 
> ...


 
  Yes you need to set Foobar to asio playback in preferences but first you will need the asio plugin, you will find this on the foobar website, also you won't achieve equalisation from the Musiland control panel in asio playback mode.
  Hope this helps, if you get stuck on anything just ask, lots of friendly people on here willing to help.


----------



## GreenTea

Hey thanks that information helps a lot.
   
  I also have another issue. My speakers have the Logitech Z-5500 (5.1). All the speakers hook up to the subwoofer and that hooks up to this little control device that adjusts volume and some other settings. This control device has a SPDIF port and I used to have it hooked up to my computer. It was fine hooked up to my computer but I want to run the speakers through the DAC if possible.
   
  I hook up my SPDIF cable from the back of the DAC to the speaker control device and no matter what I can't get sound out of my speakers. I have Windows 7 so under Playback Devices there's 2 new items after installing the drivers. There's "Musliand Speakers" (if this is default it will play out of anything that hooks up to the front of the DAC depending on if I choose HP or LINE in the software) and there's "Musiland SPDIF Interface" which if I choose nothing happens. Like the blue bars don't even move. If I keep it at the first setting the analog and digital bars both move but I can't get sound at all.
   
  If it's set to "Musiland Speakers" the WAVE light is yellow under Status. If it's set to "SPDIF Interface" then the PASS is yellow under Status. SPDIF is checked under digital nothing's muted. It could be just a little thing I completely overlooked but if anyone has any ideas, thanks!


----------



## wullymc

Calling all computer experts.
   
  I recently downloaded the latest 2.0 drivers for my Win 7 64bit system.
   
   The drivers installed ok, however after reboot and everything when I use Foobar or iTunes I only hear sound from my speakers in my laptop.
   
   Can anyone help?  I have looked and tried everywhere and have come up empty.
   
  Thanks in advance.


----------



## wullymc

Don't worry everyone!  I figured it out. 
   
  I am glad to have rediscovered this thread....because my monitor 02 has been sitting dormant for about 1 year!
   
  I am a happy camper!   
   
  Just have to figure out the best settings!


----------



## matt_u9

simple little mod:
   
  The digital part of Musiland 02US powered by 5v USB. OMG!!
  I tried to put it on battery power. As a result, the sound stage opened, the high frequencies become more air.
  Highly recommended.


----------



## Ektalog

Matt, your read my mind! I've been planning to look into this for weeks but things keep getting in the way.*

 Where did you tap on the board? Did you also unhook the power feed from the PC or are you only feeding the board's non-USB  portion? For the latter, I think I may need an isolator of some sort.

 The other thing I have in mind is to add a linear PS separate from the box though I need to figure out the values.

 In the meantime, I am going to change the power cord to a shielded one. This is more for the benefit of the other gear that "see" the Musiland's unshielded cord too close. Then again, who knows if it makes a [good] difference to the 02 itself.
   
  * Plus, ironically, the battery holder I bought for the experiment with the Musiland wound up being used for diagnosing my E-mu 0404 USB which I only use for the microphone nowadays. Which reminds me that I have to go alert the 0404 USB gang on something.


----------



## fab_flix

Quote: 





matt_u9 said:


> simple little mod:
> 
> The digital part of Musiland 02US powered by 5v USB. OMG!!
> I tried to put it on battery power. As a result, the sound stage opened, the high frequencies become more air.
> Highly recommended.


 


  Can you give more details? Did you do other modifications on the board?


----------



## Ektalog

Oops! I should have enlarged the photo. It is clear that the intervention was to the USB -/+ power line. That is what I had in mind and it is encouraging to learn that it sounds better. Tks!
   
  The next step would be to isolate (electrically decouple) the signal path also.


----------



## fab_flix

Doesn't USB run 5v in it directly from the PC?
   
  Edit: I changed the two MKP caps on the Musiland, put two Mundorfs instead. Sound got better in highs and a little in the mids. Was also considering to change the power supply with a toroidal transformer. I measured the pins on the stock transformer. On the output pins It has 2 x 26v on AC and 2 x 12v on DC (measured secondary pin with either of the remaining two).


----------



## Ektalog

F_F, wicked!  I am leaving these cap and chip mods for the end to better evaluate the simpler ones. So, your input is very timely. Can you provide an updated parts list of what is currently working? I have to fix a power amp and it would save some money to add all the parts in the same order.
   
  In the meantime, this weekend I may try the battery thing and shortly after the shielded power cable. BTW, Radio Shack has switch AA battery holders...
   
  Yes, the USB is 5v. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB for pinout reference. Four AA rechargable batteries should do the trick even though they are less than the nominal 1.5v. Regular ones are 1.5v.


----------



## fab_flix

List of mods done so far:
  2 x 1200uf / 6.3v Panasonic FM for power filtering
  5 x 470uf / 16v Panasonic FM
  1 x 47uf / 16v Blackgate STD
  2 x 4.7uf / 50v Blackgate STD
  4 x 10uf / 25v Elna Silmic II
  1 x 1uf / 400v Mundorf MCap
  1 x 0.1uf / 630v Mundorf MCap
  2 x LME49990 opamps on BrownDog's dual-mono to stereo adapter


----------



## matt_u9

Yes, I have modified the USB cable. I measured the voltage on the USB input and it was unstable, as the clock generator. The digital part operates at 3.3V with an input voltage from 4 to 6V, the input is a stabilizer.

 I cut the red wire (power from the computer) and connect the "plus" test battery 4x1.5V = 6.4V   
 I did't touch the black wire, I connected to it "minus" battery. Costs $2.
   
  after 8 hours the voltage was 4.95V.
   
  It is necessary to alter the design for rechargeable batteries.
 For example, 2x3.2V LiFePo4.


----------



## fab_flix

Edit: Ok, so I did the same mod, but didn't use batteries. I used a 300W Delta computer PSU that I had lying around. Cut both red and black wires and connected them to the Delta PSU.


----------



## Ektalog

Quote: 





fab_flix said:


> Edit: Ok, so I did the same mod, but didn't use batteries. I used a 300W Delta computer PSU that I had lying around. Cut both red and black wires and connected them to the Delta PSU.


 

  
  You did this just now? Did it survive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?
   
  Anyway, if it is a switching PSU, you may get the benefit of more stable a supply but "not necessarily" of reduced power dirt. It is hard to tell...but an improvement IS an improvement, if you can hear it. Then, if you try batteries you can compare. I'll stay tuned.
   
  Thanks for the updated list!


----------



## fab_flix

Of course it survived. I connected the red and black wire from a molex connector. For my ears, the USB connected to the PC sounds better. The soundstage is different, the voice is more present in front of the stage with the USB connected to the PC (USB 3.0). Will also try batteries when they are fully charged.
   
  Edit: I get the best sound with the USB connected directly to the PC. Matt connected the Musiland 02 to a laptop (from what I see in the picture), maybe that's the reason why he has unstable voltage. Laptops are designed to minimize power consumption, which is not the case of PCs.
   
  Edit2: Tried the other day biasing the opamps into Class A. The output was higher (and the volume, obvious), but the opamps were running really hot and the only "hear-able" difference was the volume.


----------



## Ektalog

Quote: 





fab_flix said:


> Of course it survived.


 
   
  So it did, LOL! The batteries may be better if the PS juice turns out is being "noisy", which switching PS tend to be. We will see as we go along.

 Interesting, I was not aware of the class A mode being attainable with the new opamps. I may come back to ask how you did it once I finish the mods. It may be that some rigs show more of its potential than others, not that I would bet on it. Plus heat is always a bitch.


----------



## fab_flix

What mods do you plan to do on the Musiland? Only the linear power supply and shielded power cable?
   
  Edit: just tried the batteries. The soundstage isn't there... I hear the voice coming from the speakers. When I connect the other USB cable directly to the PC, I hear the singer in the middle which is completely different. Cable connected directly to PC on USB 3.0 stays for me.


----------



## Ektalog

Well, while I get to order the new caps and the new opamps, this is the plan:
  1. This weekend try the batteries and see what it gets me. The cans were borrowed by a friend but the speakers is what I use the most for evaluating changes. From your impressions, it does seem that I won't find much to like. What the heck, it is an easy thing to try anyway. I'll report by the end of Sunday.
  2. Probably by Sunday evening, switch to a shielded cable. I am not betting that this will affect the Musiland itself but rather the rest of the gear. I already know that removing the Musiland improves the sound on SACDs by virtue of not having its power cable active (I am forced to route it rather too close to signal cables).
   
  Since I have to open the Musiland for #2, I'll take stock of the final parts to order and compare it to the picture you and others have so kindly shared.  In addition, I will try to figure out what I would need to do for an external linear PS,  and later check notes here. 
   
  In any event, I suspect that there is more to gained by fully isolating the USB hookup than by upgrading the existing board power supply. The problem "may" be that there are reports of incompatibilities when using some isolators. If costs keep piling up, at some point I may want to go for a better DAC and I have some Shiite in mind.


----------



## matt_u9

Yes, I use netbook with two USB hard drive. The voltage is 4.69-4.78V.
   
  Morello USB ($800) is top converter on the basis of Musiland. It shows that the implementation of USB-to-spdif in devices Musiland not the best. 
   
  I don't plan to do something else. I save the money for another device (USB-to-I2S + DIY DAC may be)


----------



## matt_u9

VDD (7pin) - digital power supply 3.3V. I recommend Oscon SANYO.
   
try a different output stage like this


----------



## fab_flix

From my point of view, you can recommend anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Audio is a very subjective hobby and tastes differ from one user to another.


----------



## glt

You still need the gnd connected (shared) with the PC as USB signals need a reference.


----------



## matt_u9

fab_flix, amen.


----------



## hy fi

I'm on WIN 7 and using the latest drivers for the Monitor 02 and Foobar v1.1.10 (the latest stable ver.). This works but on the Monitor Control Panel it shows the output as Wave and not ASIO. I have the Monitor 02 (speakers) device selected in the Components > Playback > Output in Foobar. I also have the ASIO component downloaded for Foobar but I'm not sure what I need to select in order to get bit perfect. Any suggestions?
   
  Thanks


----------



## Ektalog

I hope this is the same in the new version or can at least give you an idea. This is in Win7 pro. You have to create the ASIO connectoid (bottom screen pix) by using "Add". If I remember well, it picks the proper info up as long as the FB2k ASIO component in is the proper place and the Musiland is connected.

 What appears on the first screen here will not be listed until the ASIO connectoid is ready (screens 2-3)

 The last screen shows a SOX resampler. I use it at 192 but, depending on the computer, some tweaking may be required. Also, look for "memory play" optimizations...I do need to get over and read what's new about the new version of Foobar.

 Click on them to enlarge.
   






   
   


 A resampler


----------



## hy fi

Got it, thanks!


----------



## IPC_Skeeder

Do both heaphones output are the same on the 02 US?


----------



## fab_flix

Quote:


ipc_skeeder said:


> Do both heaphones output are the same on the 02 US?


 

  
  One is for low impedance headphones and the other is for high impedance ones.


----------



## PREDATOR

Finally, I managed to install the new Monitor 03. It sounds better than my old card Audigy SE, the sound is deeper, with more details, but the difference isn't major, at least not with my configuration (Yamaha AX-596 + Yamaha NS-777), I'm curious if the difference will be more pronounced after burn-in.
  I installed driver version 2.2.0.0 and when I open the panel I'm geting noise in my speakers and headphones. After I close the panel the sound becomes normal, is this a known issue?


----------



## IPC_Skeeder

Quote: 





fab_flix said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> One is for low impedance headphones and the other is for high impedance ones.


 


  I knew it! However i've lost my manual, could you tell me, which one is for low-impedance (32 Ohms)?


----------



## djdopson

From what I've quickly googled 1 is for med/high resistance, 2 is low.


----------



## hypercleats

I've owned a Musiland Monitor 02 US for about 18 months, and used it for the RCA outs to my home stereo system (big improvement over my PC's onboard audio). Occasionally I've used my Senn HD280Pros with the MM 02 US to listen to music or play games. While those cans are fine for gaming, I am ready to move up to a higher-end set of headphones for music. ATM I'm trying to decide between Bayer DT880 or DT990 (600ohm) or something in that price range that will serve as my entry into Head-Fi sound.
   
  To me, the headphone amp in the MM 02 US is barely enough for my HD280Pros (32ohm), so I would definitely want a separate headphone amp to use with a pair of hi-impedance Bayers. So I'm looking for some advice on a headphone amp that is good match for the Musiland Monitor 02 US. Right now I'm thinking about either the FiiO E9 or the Little Dot I+ hybrid or the Little Dot MKII (that last one being the limit of my budget at this time + the Bayer headphones). I know that the LD MKII puts out more power than the LD I+, but what I don't know is if I need the additional power for, say, a pair of 600ohm DT880s... And if the E9 is powerful enough -- and clean enough -- to do it, I'm leaning toward that, as I can save some money. (I just know that if I go for a tube solution I'll be rolling tubes and spending more. But I'm willing to do that if the SQ gap between the FiiO E9 and a LD tube amp is significant.) Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## wullymc

Hi there,
   
   
  I would like to ask some newbie questions.  I would like to use the Monitor02 as only a DAC.  Is this possible?
   
   By using the line outs to an external headphone amplifier would this bypass the amplifier in the Monitor02?
   
   Would I need to adjust the settings on the Musiland control panel?  I think maybe I would have to go to the Analog and change it from HP to Line.  Am I correct?
   
   
  Thanks for your help.


----------



## hypercleats

Quote: 





wullymc said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> I would like to ask some newbie questions.  I would like to use the Monitor02 as only a DAC.  Is this possible?
> ...


 



 Yes, the Monitor 02 can be used as a stand-alone DAC, using the RCA line outs, and the headphone amp is bypassed. You are correct, you have to into the Musliand control panel and select "Line" to switch from the headphone outs to the line out. Once you set it you don't have to go into the control panel again unless you want to change it to HP out. For best performance, the volume should be maxed in Windows and the Musiland control panel in order to send the full bit-rate of the signal to your amp.


----------



## Architeuthis

Does lowering the volume by both the asio and analog sliders decrease the sound quality?


----------



## wullymc

Quote: 





hypercleats said:


> Yes, the Monitor 02 can be used as a stand-alone DAC, using the RCA line outs, and the headphone amp is bypassed. You are correct, you have to into the Musliand control panel and select "Line" to switch from the headphone outs to the line out. Once you set it you don't have to go into the control panel again unless you want to change it to HP out. For best performance, the volume should be maxed in Windows and the Musiland control panel in order to send the full bit-rate of the signal to your amp.


 

 Awesome!!
   
  Thanks hypercleats.  I really appreciate it!
   
  Take care.


----------



## leobigfield

Hello guys!
   
  Has anyone tried them with a Denon D2000? Is the Amp powerful enough to drive them? And with Pro tools 10, does it work?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## hamzatm

MUSILAND MONITOR 02 US FOR GAMING!!
   
  If all I care about is sound hacking in FPS games, and am not too bothered about CMSS-3D or dolby headphones, is the Musiland better than, say, an Essence ST for games?
   
  Has anyone tried them in fps games favourably? Has anyone compared them to a Xonar (with or without Dolby 5.1) and found them better/worse?
   
  Thanks
   
  Yes i have used the search function extensively.


----------



## mechanix

I am about to buy this DAC soon, but I'm still not sure. I am using Sennheiser HD 555 and a pair of Grado SR60 through my onboard audio. Will I notice enough difference? Do you think it's worth upgrading with those cans? Somehow I feel I won't notice much difference with those headphones.


----------



## Faithless

I mind buy one but i get the new MUSILAND MONIOTR 03.
  The upgrade seems to be good.
 Let's see if it delivers what it promises in the specifications.


----------



## deepanshu830

Please somebody compare it with new monitor 03 in terms of sound quality.


----------



## nicholsonsl

I just acquired a used MM 02 and I have an interesting software issue.  I've read most of the 84 pages in this thread but may have missed it.
   
  I have a laptop that I use to play music remotely through my sound system.
   
  Laptop > MM02 > Matrix mini-i > amp.  
   
  Laptop has Windows 7 Pro 64-bit.
   
  When using remote desktop protocol (RDP) to connect to the laptop, the Musiland Control Panel literally disappears from the screen and the button in the Notification tray disappears.  I cannot use the control panel at all.
   
  If I use the laptop physically, or connect through LogMeIn, the control panel is present and perfectly functional.
   
  Anyone ever experienced this?
   
   
  Edit:  This also occurs with XP and Windows 7 Home Premium 64.  It also occurs with many versions of the driver.  I tried several.


----------



## Architeuthis

New driver is available MlCyMon_2.3.0.0_build20120302.exe  ....


----------



## lordvader

I recently bought a musiland monitor 03, and am currently using it at work.

I'm really enjoying it, but I have noticed that it can be a bright, or harsh during certain passages.
Does it settle down after a while ? I plan on playing pink noise through it while I'm not at work, get some hours on it.


----------



## massivni

Quote: 





macrog said:


> I can not see any reason why some one would purchase a Xonar Essence St over a Musiland Monitor 02us.
> 
> The ST costs more (then there is the cost of upgrading the opamps)
> 
> ...


 

 Hi macrog,
   
  Sorry for not reading more than 80 pages, but did you compare Hiface m2tech to  monitor 02 US?
  Thanks


----------



## mishmash

New driver is available:   http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/beta/MlCyMon_2.3.0.0_build20120413.exe


----------



## wullymc

Hey guys,
   
  I have been looking for specifications for the 02....I currently have one.
   
  Does anyone know if it is powerful enough to drive DT880 600ohm headphones?
   
   
  Thanks!


----------



## wilzc

Quote: 





wullymc said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been looking for specifications for the 02....I currently have one.
> 
> ...


 
   

 Nope


----------



## massivni

Quote: 





massivni said:


> Hi macrog,
> 
> Sorry for not reading more than 80 pages, but did you compare Hiface m2tech to  monitor 02 US?
> Thanks


 
   

 Anybody compared hiface m2tech to monitor 02US?


----------



## flip0

Does anyone have any experience how this dac does paired with HFI-580 ?


----------



## parrydave

Hi
   
  Thinking of getting one of these but wanted to check it will do what I want first.
   
  I want to take USB output from PC into the Musiland, then run toslink out to my AVR receiver (for DTS/DD etc).
  I also want to run the coax out to a stereo DAC/pre-amp for music.
  I would then power up the appropriate amp to listen to either Movies (via toslink) or Music (via Coax).
   
  Would I need to fiddle in the device control panel to switch between coax and Toslink or do they run in parallel carrying the same signal?
   
  Also, I guess the analogue outputs (2xRCA) can be active at the same time, say for running stereo to a 2nd system?
   
  Finally, when passing through a 5.1 DTS is anything output on the analogue RCA's?
   
  Finally, finally!  will it pass though 7.1, DSD, etc etc?
   
  thanks
  Dave


----------



## Architeuthis

Looking for someone who's used their Musiland 02 with Symphones Magnum headphones. I'm finding the sound to be underwhelming, and can't honestly say it sounds better than a Musiland/Sennheiser HD555 combo. My amp is the Objective2.
  I'm hoping the Musiland is just not a good match. It sounds very good with my AudioEngine 5 speakers, though.


----------



## djdopson

I don't find the headphone amp that impressive. I have used it with Grado 225s/RS1s. WAY too bright for me. Could be synergy.. Then again its too bright with my JMR Duets as well.

 Considering that, I figured I would play around to decrease the edge a bit.. I have completed all of the upgrades that fab_flix performed. I upgraded all of the caps (Elna Silmic II, and Pana FM series where the Elnas wouldn't fit..  2x Mundorf) and changed the opamp as well. I had it done by a local shop and unfortunately all at once (student = no extra play time). I currently have a touch over 300 hours on it (24/7 white noise). I have to agree with him.. the bass is definitely more controlled/punchy. The treble has more air to it (took a bit of the edge away, but lets face it, its still digital). He stated that the voices were more forward than previous, I would have described it as more layered as well. Overall I would say the DAC became more refined top to bottom. Is it worth it? Debatable, but for most I think not unless you posses the skills/knowledge to do the work yourself.

 If you read back you will see that I was having compatibility issues with the MM02 on an AMD-based system while playing high res tracks. The last few updates have made that a thing of the past (thus prompting me to mod..). I feel I will be moving on shortly.. though it may end up as a transport for me.


----------



## IPC_Skeeder

Quote: 





flip0 said:


> Does anyone have any experience how this dac does paired with HFI-580 ?


 

 I have a Monitor 02 US with a ProLine 750 (40 Ohms), it sounds great for music, could be a little more agressive for movies (it's due to 5.1->stereo normalized downmix matrix, the sound is not louder enough).


----------



## flip0

Quote: 





ipc_skeeder said:


> I have a Monitor 02 US with a ProLine 750 (40 Ohms), it sounds great for music, could be a little more agressive for movies (it's due to 5.1->stereo normalized downmix matrix, the sound is not louder enough).


 

 I bought the MM02 already and it sounds quite good with the HFI-580.


----------



## microzyma

Where do I put the license file?


----------



## wullymc

Hey everyone,
   
  Just posted my Monitor 02US for sale in the Source for sale forum in case anyone is interested.
   
   
  Thanks..


----------



## alxctc

Musiland Monitor series driver update, version 2.4.0.0 (31,Jul, 2012)
  supports windows 8 customer preview
   
  Official direct download link  :
http://dl.musiland.cn/MlCyMon_2.4.0.0_build20120731.exe


----------



## Kani

is the musiland monitor 02s dac better than the dac only of fiio e17?


----------



## Magna224

I have been using this DAC for years now with my sr80i and A700. I was thinking of selling the two and getting the dt770 250ohm but I'm not sure the musiland would be suitable for this change. What do you guys think?


----------



## allanallan

I have the 02 US and I love it's sound, but I'm planning to make an upgrade.

 Has anyone already made a comparison among the 02, 02 dragon, 03 and 03 dragon? Which one sounds better?
 I like 02 because its power cord and the isolation that it provides, and I know that the 03's doesn't have it...


----------



## ?ractaL

So I installed Windows 8 and I can no longer use ASIO through Foobar with my MM02US. I also cannot change to 'Precision' mode even with nothing running (says there is an audio application running).
   
  I am running 1.0.8.4 (never had any luck with other drivers). I tried installing the latest 2.4.1.0 but I cannot get past the part where it tries to find 'MlCyMon.msi' (I think it is trying to uninstall the old drivers). I tried everything...uninstalling old drivers, unplugging, restarting, etc. Also cannot find this .msi file. 
   
  Anyone have any luck getting this thing to work with ASIO in Windows 8? Thanks..


----------



## Ektalog

The newer drivers, including the Win8 compat version, require a new "password". You can request one from Musiland or the seller, I believe. Good luck!


----------



## schmalgausen

Hi all,
   
  I want to buy a cheap USB DAC for office usage. It seems like Musiland 02 will be enough for me. I can see several offers on ebay and they all have different notes like "2010 version" or "the newest 2011 version" etc. Does anybody know if there are real differences or just firmware?


----------



## Ektalog

So far as I can tell, it may be just the firmware. Mine is of the older type and required a firmware update very early on so that I could upgrade the drivers. This was easily done. I am now using drivers 14 which, for regular 02 models, is just as good as one needs for up to Windows 7. They do have newer drivers but it seems like they cover the more recent Dragon models. One of the more recent drivers works with Win 8.
   
  Now, there is also a Musiland 02 *Dragon* (and a  03 also). I don't care much for it. These latest models only need USB power (no AC). To do this, they use a nice DAC/amp multifunction chip that requires lower power. There is one downside to this one, it appears. Unless it has been fixed recently, this PCM5102 chip seems to be prone to behavior akin to clipping in some situations. Besides, the potential of higher than 192khz can only be attained with other Musiland gear or connector. So, I am not salivating for them.
  
  Thus, I am just upgrading my old 02, something that I started and then dropped quite a while ago because I got too busy.


----------



## alxctc

?ractal said:


> So I installed Windows 8 and I can no longer use ASIO through Foobar with my MM02US. ...... can't change to 'Precision' mode ...... I am running 1.0.8.4 ...... I tried installing the latest 2.4.1.0, ......




I got no problem, using mm02 on my rig running *win8 Pro*, w. *newest driver* 2.4.1.0 (as u) and plugged it into a *USB3 - NEC chipset )* - (USB3 offers more details, and clarity than USB2, although MM02 use USB2). 

Learning from the official forum, some ppl have ASIO issue after installed the driver, because of the usb (2 or 3) controller isn't a native build-in one by intel or amd chipsets. Maybe you can seek about it, and [COLOR=FF00AA]update the usb driver[/COLOR] for your usb chip. Otherwise you can visit your friend home, and test the mm02 on another machine with native usb chip or NEC one, and figure out the chip caused the incompatibility, and consider [COLOR=FF00AA]buy a NEC chipset USB3 daughter-card[/COLOR]. (assume you make sure it's not caused by foobar2000 and it's plugin, and tested on other player using ASIO too, such as HQplayer, Jplay...both trial free)

Updating to win8 is a happy experience (but loft a lot of time for trimming the usability and look), the sound quality is significantly better than win7, at first, you'll find the music become louder and closer to you, voice and instruments "seems" with clearer position, contour, and details obviously.


----------



## schmalgausen

Gents,
   
  I've just received legendary Koss 4AAA 250 Ohm phones and my DIY ampl doesn't drive them well, it is only for low impedance phones. Is it any change that Musiland will do it? Of cause I mean not volume level, but full frequency range. I understand that separate amp is better for such purpose. But I wouldn't make a big setup on my workplace.


----------



## Ektalog

Stage 1 of mods to a Musiland 02 US (original model, now called 2010?) completed a week ago and tested this weekend after 130 hours of burn in. These are based on what *Fab_flix* did long ago (in postings from aprox pages 78 to 82).
   
  I am not doing them in the same order. I started with the opamps; Fab_flix began with the caps first.

 This mod stage, the opamps alone, is worth the trouble. In my dedicated audio PC, the modded Musiland 02 which has a PCM1793 DAC is scaring the crap out of my player, which has a PCM1796. Not bad at all.
   
  If enough interest merits it, I will go into the detail of how the sound changed vs my player. However, I am not testing with cans, just speakers.
   
  The 2nd stage started this evening. Just 2 caps changed. Another week before I know if it was worth it or it was a mistake*.

 (*LOL! Please note that it appears that Fab_flix no longer owns the unit he modified...)


----------



## CrazyBlue

POST MOVED


----------



## djdopson

Ektalog - I'm definitely interested in hearing your opinion on the individual changes. As mentioned previously my situation required that I do all of the mods at once.
   
  I'm still currently using the MM02 but am waiting on the arrival of an MHDT Paradisea+.. It should then make for an excellent transport! Impressions to follow..


----------



## Ektalog

DJ, what values & brands did you use? In the meantime, I'll look up some notes that I have in a laptop left at the office and tell about "stage 1" later this next week.
   
  Today, I was just starting stage 3. However,  I made a boo boo with the soldering iron and damaged the red WIMA cap and stopped. [One freakishly nice hole on top of it proved that I still have the right skills to mess up this project grandly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





] Perhaps it was for the best. This, and what I relate below about "stage 2" is affecting the schedule of, and thoughts about, the mods.

 Last night I had finished a week of break-in and evaluation of stage 2: changing the 2 caps that are near the PCM1793. These seem to be part of the output linkage from the digital side of the circuit board, not the analog side. I may have mentioned earlier my fear that this change could be a mistake. Fab_flix had replaced these with 4.7uF Black Gates. Yet, when I opened the M02 after ordering 4.7uF Elna Silmic-II, I found that the original factory values were much lower (*.*33uF 50v). So, I had some misgivings.
   
  Anyway, here is how things stack up thus far. This is with these Elna S-II caps in almost constant playback for 130+ hours plus some 7 hours' worth of deliberate pauses, distributed for effect
  
*A.* The first result of replacing these seems to be that imaging contrast suffered a little. Specifically, the respective "space slot" of each object [instruments/voices in 3D space front to back] is less obvious. I talking about spacing *contrast* not the objects themselves. The objects remained as sharp as before.
   
  For example, the singer in the foreground and the piano well back behind are not in a different position. They are still _where_ they were perceived before. Yet,  _that depth_ does not_ jump_ at you so quickly. This was an improvement that had been gained from the op amps...now it was lost when these caps came. My speakers (planars) image very well and these imaging changes tend to be easy to detect. Yet, even the _rinky dinky_ set of Sony wireless headphones that I have here (a friend borrowed my better ones...forever, it seems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) could show the loss. 
   
  To be sure, _imaging is not worse than when the M02 had no mods_. Again, it simply is loss of an improvement that it got from the new op amps, when compared to my player. This perceived loss was evident from day one and never got better along the week.
  
*B.* Another negative impact appears to be a slight loss of *top end* percussive "crystallinity" (say, triangles) and harmonic sheen of violins.
   
  With stage 1, after the op amps replacement, for the first time ever, the analog outs of the M02 could almost always match the analog output of my Denon 3910 player on this count. The 3910, in this mode and playback signal path, uses the PCM1796, vs the 1793 in the M02. To make sure, I then rigged things for a "passive pre-amp mode" (straight from the Musiland > to power amps via the PLLXO.) No joy. This loss was evident from the start but became less pronounced after 50 hours or so...then it stabilized at a still insufficient level.

*C.* Almost forgot... I could never put a finger to it but decays appear to have been reduced. The issue is _so faint_ that I have no reliable way to be sure yet. Always present, from the beginning.
   
*D.* For now, I'll call this one a "positive": A VERY slight gain in warmth of the "good kind" showed up in a few pieces of music. This came very late in the game, after the first 100 hours or so.
  <-----------------

 So...the problem could be
 1.) the new, higher  values,
 2.) that these Elnas may be better than the Nichicon FG they replaced, but not in THIS particular role,
 3.) that even 130+ hours break in is not enough for the Elna S-II ???
 4.) a mix of these.... or 
 5.) Perhaps the moon was in a different phase this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I am undecided as to how to proceed. The unit is open on the table...while I write this...and think this through even as I write.

 - As soon as I heard the issues early in the week, I decided to order caps of original values...just in case. I found and ordered the same Nichicon FG (Fine Gold) .33uF/50v, like the M02 came with.

 - The issue of the damaged WIMA 1uFcap almost threw a monkey wrench. Fortunately, I have some broken-in caps of the same value and whose behavior I know well...they are indistinguishable from WIMA_ in this kind of role_. I replaced the WIMA with one (and I ordered more WIMA for  retro-comparo later, if needed). Note that this is where Fab_flix placed a large Mundorf cap as a final mod.
   
  Part of me wants to take out the Elnas and put the "correct values" to see if that recovers the losses.
   
  Or, I could just leave the Elnas on for another intensive week... and probably do nothing else but confirm that the cap I just used to replace the WIMA has no audible effect. However, I am also intrigued by that _warmth_ that was observed with the Elna S-II, _slight as it was_, late in this test phase. Could additional break-in bump this up (wanted or not)?
   
  Hmm, actually, there is additional logic to doing this ...
   
  ...many of the other replacement caps are also going to be Elna S-II. Yet, to my surprise (after I opened the Musiland) these would be replacing not "crappy caps", as someone may have said. Some of these in the Musiland are Nichicon KG, their best in the Muse line.

 So, a line of thought is to NEXT -- a week from now -- replace the rest of the caps that *will not* have Elnas. This would leave the rest of the Elnas for the very end.

 What would be the point? Well, we may get further experience on Elna Silmic II vs Nichicon KG, something about which I can't find enough reliable details on the web. The fact *IS* that right now the Musiland 02 with its original Nichicon KG caps ain't too shabby.
   
  Perhaps your early input may steer my thoughts on this. You may have observations that could shed some light.


----------



## djdopson

Ektalog - I used:
   
  Elna Silmic II
  4x 16V/10uF
 2x 50V/4.7uF (stock were 100V)
 1x 16V/47uF

 Panasonic FM Series
 5x 16V/470uF
 2x 6.3V/1000uF

 Mundorf MKP
 400V/1uF
 630V/0.1uF
   
   
  Your finds are interesting for sure. I would like to hear your impressions after ~300 hours. I feel thats when mine finished settling down. To me they seemed to sound the worst at around the 80-120 hour mark then increasingly got better from there. Remember, I was breaking everything in at once too so... Also, because of this I only noticed a slight increase in the overall output of the unit. 

 My goal was to reduce the digital glare of this unit since I have unforgiving headphones and speakers. The added warmth and silkiness these caps provided was well accepted. If your findings support going nearer to the stock values then I have no problem reverting back a piece at a time to observe the changes.

 I couldn't find much either on Elna Silmic II vs Nichicon KG. Though I only had time to briefly skim. That would also be interesting to hear your thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Ektalog

OK, DJ. I am giving this pair of Elna S-II a few more hours at their current position this week. This is on the strength of your observation that they may take 300+ hours. Encouragingly, there does seem to be  some improvement with the additional 50 hours or so. Yet, I can't wait for 300+ hours on just this pair when there are other phases. LOL, I have patience but not an extra lifetime to do this. I think I'll be close enough, though.

 Interesting, I did have to backtrack from the OTHER cap. This is the one that replaced the WIMA that I damaged so...craftily.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The new WIMA arrived yesterday. By that time I was already unhappy with having used the other cap.  I can't recall the brand but it is not audiophile stuff. It simply had behaved very well as a pinch hitter in another similar circuit.
   
  Anyway, in went the new WIMA...and we're back in business. A time when the WIMA will be pitted against a better cap may come up later. Obviously, that position -- Pin 14, Vcom, on the *analog section* of PCM1793  -- is quite sensitive. So, it could explain Fab_flix's observation that a Mundorf MKP may improve things there.


----------



## djdopson

Excellent that you got the stock WIMA back in there..   and good to hear that you observed positive gains with added time. Any final conclusions? 

 I haven't had much time for comparisons but this DAC does work very well as a transport. It greatly improved the sound of my NOS MHDT Paradisea+ (over its own direct USB connection..). I must say though.. even after all of the upgrades, the Paradisea is more refined overall. Its in another entire league really.. (despite the whole NOS vs upsampling etc.) but, given the price difference that is to be expected! 
   
  Kudos to both products though.. as I believe they are both excellent values at their respective price points!


----------



## Ektalog

Well, by Sunday the sound had fully recovered back to where things were after the improvements with the opamp had happened. The caps had racked up about 280 hours of play. The slight warm up noted earlier stayed stable and repeatable when making close comparisons to the CDP. It is not of a strength that would be evident in normal use, but it is there.
   
  I'll see how it goes the rest of the week just as it is. I was too busy to move on to the next change this weekend.
   
  There are 2 other items of "change" that I should mention in view of your effort to fight digital glare.
   
  One is that a while ago, I changed the power cord to one that is shielded. At first, I did not expect -- *nor get* -- SQ changes in the Musiland 02 from this. It was merely so that I could route the power cord closer to other equipment. The factory cord had too strong a field. If I left it close to signal cords, it affected SQ (of other items).
   
  To be sure, the "shield" in this shielded cable does not enter the Musiland. It is left unterminated just outside the box. Well, it worked...which only means that SQ remained the same even if the power cord is now closer to analog signal  areas & cables.
   
  But wait!  *Additionaly:* This change allowed a notable benefit later on. It turns out that the Musiland 02 itself can be affected by the fields of other equipment. Long story short is that I moved it from its normal location to a temporary spot, right on top of the Denon player one day. Not good. Imaging suffered and so did SQ in general. However, I had no choice. *The surprisingly easy solution:* a jumper between the normally unused "shield" stump in the new power cord and one of the screws on the case. (the paint on the case is non-conductive, btw)
   
  The other "change" is really more of a "par for the course" kind of thing. You may already have it. The Musiland 02 stopped being a contributor to digital glare once I hooked it up to the power conditioner that has the *isolation transformer*. Other types of power conditioners did not help the Musiland (or the other pre-amp stages) as much.
   
  I mention all this because you said that you had wanted to deal with digital glare when you modded the Musiland. I did not have as much of an issue on this count. So, maybe some of the above may give you ideas of where to look next. RF/EMI sources in general are a threat, and so is the power grid in some places (mine is murder).


----------



## djdopson

Interference is something that I have noticed the MM02 is susceptible to as well. I have it positioned as far away as possible from any other equipment. It definitely calmed down some of the scratchy highs but I feel I can still do more in regards to this. I run my computer off of a large transformer (US vs Europe power differences..). I will have to look the transformer up to see if it, or the powerstrip that I have is isolated. I didn't think about modding the power cord as you suggested either. When I have the time I will look into this.. 

 I just recently acquired an OTG (On-the-Go) cable for my Samsung Galaxy S3. When feeding a signal to the Paradisea DAC (NOS= jitter prone..) directly I noticed a large difference in sound quality vs the MM02. I don't have any other transports to compare it to but the modded MM02 certainly does a much better job. Sorry I can't go into more details about this atm since my comparison was done rather quickly... but for me to post about it it's definitely immediately noticeable! This gives credibility to the fact that a transport really matters in my system. I feel I'm not yet done tinkering with the MM02...


----------



## boinger

Can anyone share the 2.4.1 drivers?
   
  I can't seem to connect to the musiland site.


----------



## Ektalog

Boinger, check PM.
   
  Also: http://dl.musiland.cn/MlCyMon_2.4.1.0_build20120822.exe is working


----------



## Ektalog

At this stage we are past the 300 hours. It looks like:
  1. The opamps change is still the overwhelming driver of improvements
  2. The 2 caps next to the DAC chip can be changed to Elna SII (of same voltage but 4.7uF instead of .33uF)
    - No damage in SQ
    - The slightest gain in warmth may be noted
  3. It does appear that changing the WIMA 1.0uF to something else WILL change SQ more readily.
   
  Given # 3, I am inclined to order some good caps that "fit in there". Since you already have the Mundorf MKP, which is compact enough, I'll see what else is available of that same approx size & comparable quality.
   
  In the meantime, I think I'll use the 2 Panasonic FM 1200uF to replace the current 1000uF ones, this weekend.


----------



## mfaughn

Hi all,
  Wondering if anyone could answer a couple of questions for me?
   
  I bought a Monitor02 that was shipped to me on Jan 2, 2010.  I never upgraded the firmware or installed any drivers other than the ones it shipped with.  I lost the CD long ago but am 99% sure that the driver install executable was 1.0.3.2.  The timestamp on this exe (downloaded from Tam) seems to support this.  It has been quite a while since I actually installed this DAC on a computer and I know I only ever used it with XP.  I never had any troubles with it.  I recently sold the DAC and the fellow can't get it to work.  I sent him a link to download the 1.0.3.2 installer.  Is there anything other than the following that needs to be done?
   

 Run .exe to install drivers (DAC unplugged)
 Plug in DAC
 Select DAC as output device
 Play music
   
  What is missing?
   
   
  FWIW, I only sold it because I have completely abandoned Windows.  Its a nice DAC.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## djdopson

mfaughn -
   
  You can send him this link:
   
  http://www.musiland.com.cn/downloads/drivers/
   
  That has many different versions of the drivers. I've experienced similar issues. He can install any that have -M1CyMon- in the file name.. I would suggest to try an earlier one then one of the latest drivers if that doesn't work. You can read through the thread to see which ones people have found to be the most compatible. I find the latest ones to be the most compatible with my system... He must also make sure that he removes previous installations of the drivers prior to attempting to install a newer one. I have had issues with that in the past. Also, its important to restart between each install. Let us know if this helps...


----------



## mfaughn

Wasn't there a point after Jan 2010 at which updating your drivers required a firmware update as well?


----------



## djdopson

mfaughn - Not that I remember.. Maybe someone else can help you out with this. From what I recall, and its been awhile, I was able to install the really old drivers (pre-precision mode etc.) on up to the newest drivers with no issues at all. I remember this because I had AMD compatibility issues that required testing each software version.. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ektalog

mfaughn 
   
  DJ may have bought his M02 much later than I got mine. So, his unit's firmware may have been upgraded by then.
   
  I did have to upgrade it. I had to send an email to Musiland, including the unit's serial#. They replied with a password to install the upgrade. The firmware file itself was available from the seller's (coolfungadget) website. He is still on eBay, BTW.
   
  After this firmware, the drivers all worked (on XP and Win 7, so far. There's one for Win 8 also, I believe)
   
  I think I know who you sold the unit to. I'll try to help him directly this evening but ask CoolFG or Musiland for help, just in case.


----------



## Ektalog

mfaughn -   I just sent this to the party that I know. Here it is just in case it is not the same person you are helping...or someone else needs it.  This is from a 2009 web page that I saved then...but the links work just fine.     *Musiland Monitor 01US/01USD/01MINI/02US Firmware Update Guide* 
*- Caution -*
  1. Monitor 01 MINI does NOT need this firmware update or the driver update.
 2. Protect your serial number and license file. They can be only used to update one unit.
 3. Strictly follow this how-to to avoid unnecessary problems.
 4. Only update the firmware once.
 5. Without this firmware update, you can't use the new driver or any future driver updates.
 6. The firmware update program only works on 32-bit Windows. Please run the program under 32-bit Windows.
 7. The sound card driver works on both 32/64 bit versions of Windows.
*- Steps -*
  1. Disconnect your Monitor series sound card from your computer.
 2. Uninstall the old driver from Control Panel -> Add or Remove Programs
 3. Download and install the new driver from Here. (Version 1.0.6.0 is recommended)
 4. Restart the computer and connect your Monitor series sound card. Your will see the sound card control panel shows 'Warning: License invalid' on the title bar. If not, your sound card has the new firmware already.
 5. Download the Monitor series firmware upgrade program from Here. Extract it to a folder and name it "MlCyMonAct".
 6. Run "MlCyMonUser.exe" andit will create a file named "license.dat".
 7. Send and email to "activate@musiland.com.cn", with "Activate" in the subject, include the file "license.data", specify your product model 01US/01USD/02US/01MINI, and include the serial number of your sound card (e.g. ML-PC0000000001).
 8. You will receive an auto response email and a reply from Musiland that contains a file "license.key". Save it to the 'MlCyMonAct' folder.
 9. Run "MlCyMonProg.exe" in "MlCyMonAct", it will update the firmware for you. Close the program window when it's done.
 10. Disconnect and reconnect the sound card. Restart the computer if you are asked to.

   Driver Version: 1.0.6.0 | Release Date: Oct-25-2009 | This Page Last Modified: Nov-14-2009
 Visit My eBay Store http://www.coolfungadget.com/


----------



## djdopson

Ektalog-

 Have you chosen a replacement for the WIMA 1.0uF cap?

 Any thoughts on the higher value uF Pannys? I originally bought larger value caps for these two positions but they all wouldn't fit (b/c of the 470's..)..
   
  Maybe we could even locate which position makes the largest difference (out of all the caps..)?


----------



## Ektalog

The Panny's install was delayed...wife demanded "her time"... I may do it this evening if I can get home early.
   
  The replacement for the WIMA has turned a bit trickier than I thought. As it turns out, the Mundorf's size is about as big as one can go, because of the case. Perhaps it may still have to be the one. All the other desirable candidates that I've looked at are too large. Well, I have to recheck but it may be that an AudioCap Theta can fit in there.
   
  Also, I have to look again at the Sonicaps Gen I sizes. These Gen I may not be the ultimate in SQ in other applications but they are very good for this kind of thing and very fast. I use these as coupling to ground in the low pas of my bi-amp PLLXO. Nothing has beat them in allowing for the best transient/impulse, and their price is right..


----------



## Ektalog

DJ, further to the reply above, it took me one more day. Last evening I added the 2 Pannys 1200uf. In addition, given what you mentioned, and that the physical proximity may indicate a related function, I added the Elna SII 470uF. This is in the slot next to the Pannys.
   
  Then I sat down to read, with the music on. It was not yet the time for evaluation, of course. OTOH, the rest of the equipment was already warm from playing via the CDP for hours. So, I figured I would endure the early stages of the change. Any such, would have to be from the Musiland.
   
  I expected it to sound bad'ish. It did. For about 2 hours.
   
  Then, a remarkable change in character began to happen into the 3rd hour. I dropped the book and fully listened for an extra 3 hours. The changes stopped being fast paced into the 4th hour. I am absolutely sure that things will keep changing for a long while, at a slower rate, mainly because of the Elna.
   
  As to how it sounded, the best way I can say it is this. Each aspect of what the new opamps had improved before, was multipied, say, 3x.

 I am guessing, but I suspect that with the new caps helping on the power supply side, the LME49990 opamps are being better able to express their attributes.
   
  Things may still go south as they mature. However, one major surprise came when I decided to compare against the CDP, at the end of the session.  I sure hope future changes in maturity don't spoil what I heard then.


----------



## djdopson

Ektalog - How is the elna working out? Any final conclusions or continued upgrades?


----------



## ?ractaL

Can someone send me this file "mlcymon.msi" I can't uninstall my old drivers without it and my MM is not working through ASIO again. Thanks.


----------



## Ektalog

DJ, I stopped at the last point for now. Those 2 larger caps seem to "complete" the cycle as far as contributions of the better opamp. Still, I am wondering how far larger I can find good caps to fit in there, and see if further gains ensue.
   
  You already have the Elna 470uF in there, next to the slots for the 2 1000uF that I repalced, I believe.  It could be that the Elna is also contributing. Yet, the changes is SQ are not of the kind that I would expect for a change to a similar value. My guess is that the extra dynamic life , clarity and contrast is being brought by the larger-than-stock Panny caps.
  
  In the meantime, I am engaged in evaluating a tweak elsewhere in my system. It is a long process. Later, I'll have to re-establish a comparative framework for the Musiland tweaks to proceed.
   
  So, for now, I can say that it was worth getting the 2 x 1200uf / 6.3v Panasonic FM to replace the 1000uF.  If you find something larger that could fit in, please let me know.
   
  One other thing. If I put the M02 back on the computer that I used for music before, the changes are heard but never as clearly. These things become much more evident in the dedicated PC, which is optimized for music.


----------



## Ektalog

It may be listed for download here: http://download.tamaudio.com/musiland/Monitor_USB/
   
  good luck!


----------



## djdopson

Ektalog - That's exactly why you didn't hear from me for awhile.. I did many mods to my amp, several caps, opamp etc. So, I as well need to get used to the sound so that I may establish a base for comparison. In addition my listening room has recently been changed and will change again very soon.. Currently I'm in a perfect rectangle (gotta love it!).. With time, things will stabilize and I will be able to tinker with it more. Also, I will acquire another stock MM02 (from a family member that isn't using it..) and can give a side by side comparison vs my unit. That should really help in identifying exact differences.

 I recently built a computer of my own, but it had to serve as a performance and entertainment rig. The loud beast is set up in the room opposite of my listening room for obvious reasons. I've looked up plenty of other sites on the issue but was wondering if you could quickly list what you find most important when constructing a dedicated music pc..


----------



## balderon

I have a monitor 02. Using the latest driver, WinXP ASIO worked fine but no sound on Win 7 ASIO. Analog works fine. When playing music (ASIO) I see the sound bars on the ASIO device move in the audio control panel. The ASIO volume is 100%. Same problem on 3 win7 PC’s. Any suggestions?


----------



## balderon

Quote: 





balderon said:


> I have a monitor 02. Using the latest driver, WinXP ASIO worked fine but no sound on Win 7 ASIO. Analog works fine. When playing music (ASIO) I see the sound bars on the ASIO device move in the audio control panel. The ASIO volume is 100%. Same problem on 3 win7 PC’s. Any suggestions?


 
   
   I discovered the error of my ways! I had inadvertently reconfigured my foobar directory and the ASIO driver was not installed.


----------



## djdopson

I see many mentioning ASIO. During my direct comparison I found WASAPI substantially better with the MM02. Agree, or not? Comments..?


----------



## ?ractaL

Well after deleted many registry keys and uninstalling the MM02 in device manager I was able to install latest drivers. However I screwed something up in the regsitry and had no sound coming out of browsers and various apps (music and games worked fine though). SO I tried the Windows 8 "Refresh" thinking it would be like a repar thing, but it re-installed the OS. Pretty lame, but now I have everything working great. Still love this little device, crystal clear sound.


----------



## pjpark

can someone link my latest driver for monitor 02?  All the links on the web seem to be down.


----------



## daiwai

pjpark said:


> can someone link my latest driver for monitor 02?  All the links on the web seem to be down.


 
  
 Here you go with the link from official site, I've tried and the link works. Let me know if you still having trouble
  
 http://www.musiland.cn/index.php/Download/show/id/76


----------



## pjpark

thank you for drivers


----------



## Phishin Phool

FWIW an upgraded new release of the 02 called the mm02 US Dragon is on massdrop atm. Lowest reachable price is $109. If it gets there I'm in.


----------



## balderon

I didn't see anything on Musiland website promoting a  "new" version of the Musiland Monitor 02 Dragon? I believe the release was in 2012 commemorating the year of the Dragon. BTW, I saw cheaper price on Aliexpress, delivered to US. (see my next post)


----------



## Phishin Phool

May not be brand new but newer with some changes form the original o2 US. Thanks though I cancelled my massdrop and can just order from aliexpress.


----------



## balderon

phishin phool said:


> May not be brand new but newer with some changes form the original o2 US. Thanks though I cancelled my massdrop and can just order from aliexpress.


 
 I apologize for mentioning aliexpress. I queried aliexpress customer satisfaction using my favorite search engine. I would strongly suggest reading the many reviews posted by dissatisfied customers. Buyer beware.


----------



## Walderstorn

I would advise against using aliexpress, had a bad bad experience with them.  I would join in that massdrop thing but im looking at buying a ALO The Island, thats my main wish for now.


----------



## Phishin Phool

well my car broke down on the way home from work today so I may hold off till I find out how much money that's going to set me back in the meantime I guess I'll just use a fiio e11


----------



## Drazalas

If the massdrop reaches lowest price I'm in! Just bought AKG 553 for 119$ so I'm pretty happy with massdrop atm.


----------



## Phishin Phool

For $109 it seems like a pretty good deal  saving ~$10 and chancing it on a risky website doesn't seem worth it. Still a good buy even at MSRP of ~$149 imho since it has been well received by those who have reported on owning one.


----------



## Kwangsun

See that this thread has been inactive for a while. I've stumbled on the Musiland Monitor 02US MARK2.
  
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.18Ef5k&id=45106850954&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=4
  
 It's unbelievably cheap in taobao at under 100 bucks and plays DSD. 
  
 Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## balderon

FWIW It looks externally just like the Musiland Monitor 02 "Dragon" (which I own). I primary use the SPDIF outputs so for me its not an issue. I am pleased with the SQ for this unit when I do use as an amplifier. The volume control is worthless as it is connected to the drivers master volume slider and moves the slider only 50% of the range of travel.  A side note is on my unit the volume knob rubs against the case when turned.
  
 Update:
 The volume control was binding against the amplifier case with significant resistance. I falsely assumed the control reached a physical stop which is not the case. The control turns without stops allowing full adjustment of the the volume level.


----------



## vamdolly

How is the sound on this since im looking for a nice small dac/amp for headphones and speakers but i don't want to  get anything that you can still hear a hissing electrical sound out of like default speakers/on board sound cards.


----------



## Phishin Phool

If you want small silent DAC/AMp combo that is inexpensive and performs well you may do well to look at Fiio as that is pretty ,uch what they are known for and you will be dealing with a known reputable player in the market


----------



## vamdolly

thanks phishin do you have a site i may see them on and perfurably canadian site if postable if not then any site thanks.


----------



## Phishin Phool

You can go to 
  
 www.fiio.net/en 
  
 that will take you to the manufacturer in China you can view products there and also they have a "where to buy" section that will show distributors in your country but by far the easiest is to go to ebay or amazon as they will have older models as well as the most recent (only the newest product lines/spins are still on the fiio site) once you know which model you want it is really easy to put that in google and find a million places to buy. good luck


----------



## tonyo123

These DACs are excellent providing great value. With my recent purchase of the Philips Fidelio X2 headphones I've been using the headphone output and really enjoying the sound quality. Quiet background and expansive soundstage. The reasons I like the ML Monitors better than the Fiio are the higher bit depth and extended rate capabilities. So with 32/384, plus with the Mark 2, you get DSD processing. The drivers are rock solid supporting up to Windows 10.


----------



## lesp4ul

Sorry to bring this up,does somebody still have MlCyMon_2.4.2.2_build20140425.exe driver? i can't access musiland china site. Thanks


----------



## balderon

lesp4ul said:


> Sorry to bring this up,does somebody still have MlCyMon_2.4.2.2_build20140425.exe driver? i can't access musiland china site. Thanks


 

 Try this link http://www.musiland.cn/index.php/Download/get_file/id/78


----------



## rb2013

Check out my new thread on the latest USB Bridges - amazing sound - very low cost.
 Cheers!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/803111/xmos-xu208-usb-bridges-the-latest-gen-has-arrived/315


----------



## Architeuthis

What might be causing audio to play slowly in Foobar when I choose 'WASAPI (event)'?  'WASAPI (push)' is fine.


----------



## Architeuthis

Works now. Had to change 'hardware buffer in ms' from 1 to 4.


----------



## Architeuthis

Musiland is still providing driver updates. The latest is from 7/1/16 and also applies to other DAC models. It sounds very good to me.
  
 http://www.musiland.cn/index.php/Download/show/id/94


----------



## LongMusi

Hi,
I bought a monitor 2 us dsd from taobao last 2 week ago. I still hear normally but today when i put my headphone to jack 3.5mm, i hear noise signal. I tried to re-install driver, but it isn't effect. Only hear xixixixixixixixi... Too bad. Please help me, thank alls. My English is not good, sorry.


----------

